# Asus Memo Pad HD7 - Threads? Root? Roms?



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 27, 2013)

noone?


----------



## Dennis0201 (Jun 28, 2013)

HoR77 said:


> Hi there,
> just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?
> 
> I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?
> ...

Click to collapse




I wonder where did you place the order??

Thanks.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dennis0201 said:


> I wonder where did you place the order??
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I am from Germany, so i wanted to check Amazon.de when it will be available and they had 2 left in Stock, so i quickly put down the order and already have it now


----------



## sami8519 (Jun 29, 2013)

So how does it work for you? Do you recommend it? I love the price. I am considering buying 3-4 for the family.

Thank you


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dennis0201 said:


> I wonder where did you place the order??
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse





sami8519 said:


> So how does it work for you? Do you recommend it? I love the price. I am considering buying 3-4 for the family.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse




well its really feels kinda cheap and microsd card is killing me (there is just an open slot) and its gets an error every ~30min, microsd worked fine in galaxy s3 before...

but well, thats the downside, the rest is kinda nice and the price is killing, so yeah !


----------



## SoWhy (Jun 30, 2013)

Also got it from Amazon.de, I guess they received an early batch and started shipping immediately. I'm quite happy with it, it's feels okay (plastic but nice), is fast and runs smoothly. Modifications by Asus are few and usually well made - except for a permanent button in the left hand corner that lets you used floating apps because you can't remove it even if you don't like using such apps

As for the sd card, I had the same problem two days ago but it stopped. Probably it just was inserted slightly askew. The missing cover for it is a bit of a design flaw but a short piece of transparent duct tape can fix that (It's a 149 € device after all)


Since Amazon started shipping them early, I had hoped someone had found a way to root them already, which is the only thing that bugs me at the moment. Hopefully someone will hack it soon. I expect there will be quite a demand for those devices since the Nexus 7.2 is still not out and this is basically a Nexus 7 with better hardware and SD card support anyway


----------



## LaizyJumper (Jun 30, 2013)

SoWhy said:


> Since Amazon started shipping them early, I had hoped someone had found a way to root them already, which is the only thing that bugs me at the moment. Hopefully someone will hack it soon. I expect there will be quite a demand for those devices since the Nexus 7.2 is still not out and this is basically a Nexus 7 with better hardware and SD card support anyway

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43108667


----------



## MikefromTX (Jul 1, 2013)

Wish I could order one here in the U.S. I've been waiting ever since they announced this thing!


----------



## Petschino (Jul 5, 2013)

*Worth the price*

Hi guys,

I already got it and tested it now quite a while. Yeah it feels a bit cheap but it certainly is! I will use it for surfing on the couch and reading book, comics etc. so it doesn't really bother. And that's what Asus wanted with this little thingy. 

The screen looks pretty much like SGS2 quality screen, of course a bit bigger.
The Asus android is.. well.. ok i guess ^^. It will give you constantly show you a symbol in the upper bar when you install a SDcard and the wifi direct did only work a single time..
I will use other roms if they're available i think. I already read about some devices with GPS failure or SDcard slot failure, so i think the price does come with low quality. But you can change it as long as you get a working one^^. 

The case is completely ok. Many described it as slippy because it's plastic. Hmja it is, but if you don't have too sweaty hands it's not worse than a iPhone 3G or so.
Mine has a bit of an sharp edge around the upper side. well..

So for 150 € its really okay. But with new roms it would be even better, i am sure.


----------



## da_nikon (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys. I just got the tablet and it is great.  I have a question about screen-protectors.

They are very few and very expensive screen protectors that are specified for Memo pad HD 7. My question is: are there other(cheaper) screen protectors that will fit the screen area of the tablet? It will be a temporally solution until cheap china-made screen-protectors hit the market.


----------



## SoWhy (Jul 9, 2013)

da_nikon said:


> Hey guys. I just got the tablet and it is great.  I have a question about screen-protectors.
> 
> They are very few and very expensive screen protectors that are specified for Memo pad HD 7. My question is: are there other(cheaper) screen protectors that will fit the screen area of the tablet? It will be a temporally solution until cheap china-made screen-protectors hit the market.

Click to collapse



They are mostly expensive because they are also non-reflective. You could try buying one made for the predecessor (like this one) and cut away parts that don't fit.


----------



## da_nikon (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. I will order some from eBay.

btw do you use any type of case on your tablet? And what are your thoughts on available cases for the Memo pad HD 7?


----------



## SoWhy (Jul 9, 2013)

da_nikon said:


> btw do you use any type of case on your tablet? And what are your thoughts on available cases for the Memo pad HD 7?

Click to collapse



I tried to order one but it turned out to be one for generic tablets, not tailored to the Memo Pad HD 7 (this one). I don't know if there are any real ones available yet


----------



## LaizyJumper (Jul 9, 2013)

da_nikon said:


> Thank you for the advice. I will order some from eBay.
> 
> btw do you use any type of case on your tablet? And what are your thoughts on available cases for the Memo pad HD 7?

Click to collapse



I ordered those (made for Nexus 7):
http://dx.com/p/protective-matte-screen-protector-film-guard-for-google-nexus-7-150173
http://dx.com/p/protective-pu-leather-case-for-google-nexus-7-tablet-black-152251

Have not received yet. But it should be almost equal size with Nexus 7. The main differences are connectors on top and backside camera


----------



## MikefromTX (Jul 9, 2013)

da_nikon said:


> Hey guys. I just got the tablet and it is great.  I have a question about screen-protectors.
> 
> They are very few and very expensive screen protectors that are specified for Memo pad HD 7. My question is: are there other(cheaper) screen protectors that will fit the screen area of the tablet? It will be a temporally solution until cheap china-made screen-protectors hit the market.

Click to collapse



Are you located in the U.S. or elsewhere? I've been checking every day and haven't yet found a single one available in the States. Some people say the official release date for the U. S. is tomorrow, the 10th, but I don't know if that's correct or not.

Where did you get yours?


----------



## da_nikon (Jul 9, 2013)

MikefromTX said:


> Are you located in the U.S. or elsewhere? I've been checking every day and haven't yet found a single one available in the States. Some people say the official release date for the U. S. is tomorrow, the 10th, but I don't know if that's correct or not.
> 
> Where did you get yours?

Click to collapse



I'm in Bulgaria, Europe. I ordered http :// ww w.amazon.de/gp/product/B00D6GZDHA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1" (delete spaces) but it says "not in stock" and i am waiting for message from Amazon.. 

Screen-protectors, none..


----------



## MikefromTX (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, that explains it. Europe got the tablet a week or two ago, but it's still not in the U.S.


----------



## da_nikon (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello again. I'm reporting after having some full days of experience with the tablet. It is flawless! Best value for that money. Still have not got my hands on proper accessories  Amazon still haven't shipped the PersonaCover and the screen protectors haven't arrived yet. 


I have a generic tablet question: Is there a way of using the front camera as a sensor to not dim/switch-off the screen? When i'm watching the screen it will not switch-off. Something like the build in sensor on the Galaxy S3?


----------



## banebannneee (Jul 19, 2013)

Why there is no dedicated asus memo pad hd7 sub-forum? 

I'm a bit new, but its kinda hard to look for the topics all around the forum!


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## boss4eto (Jul 23, 2013)

I just got mine, and I am wondering too why there is no section for this tablet 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## razzda (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey guys

There is a dedicated Memo Pad HD7 thread here (in German, but it'll make some sense with Google Translate)

http://www.android-hilfe.de/asus-me...hrungsberichte-asus-memo-pad-7-hd-me173x.html

cheers

razzda


----------



## xdauser_rus (Aug 9, 2013)

*Bluetooth DUN and USB OTG*

Got mine tablet.
It works perfect except two things: there are no Bluetooth DUN profile and no USB OTG.
I've reported to ASUS about those bugs.


----------



## lennartg (Aug 9, 2013)

*Scrren protector MeMo pad HD 7*



da_nikon said:


> Hey guys. I just got the tablet and it is great.  I have a question about screen-protectors.
> 
> They are very few and very expensive screen protectors that are specified for Memo pad HD 7. My question is: are there other(cheaper) screen protectors that will fit the screen area of the tablet? It will be a temporally solution until cheap china-made screen-protectors hit the market.

Click to collapse



There are some, check this one out on Deal Extreme: (I just ordered 3)

"To prevent spam on the XDA forums, ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages. After approximately 10 posts, you will be able to post outside links. Thank you for understanding!" F*ck you xda, how am I supposed to help anyone if I'm not allowed to post links....

well nevermind, just search for "Universal Glossy Screen Protector Guard for 7" Tablet PC - Transparent" on www dx (dot) com

Hit thanks if it helped you find one 

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------

Why is there no official thread for this awesome device? I could really use one!  :angel:


----------



## rsndetre (Aug 13, 2013)

It just got available in stores in Romania, at a price surprisingly very close to to the recommended one. 156 € instead of 149€ . 

I just bought it. First impressions:

- the back is mate plastic. If you pick it by corners and twist, it will squake but otherwise is sturdy enough.
- is comparable in dimensions with N7 but slightly lighter.
- the display is more then satisfactory, without an ambient light sensor. It has to be adjusted manually but it is bright enough to be visible outdoors.  It‘s covered by plastic instead of glass. As a result is prone to smudges and is quite reflective outside,  nothing a good dose of brightness can not solve.
- the performance is close to S3 with quad exynos. Indeed, is not butter smooth. Sometimes is jerky but without delays. It feels snappy enough. Better then dual core A9. Both browsers, an aosp derivative  and chrome, perform excellent. More, aosp one is playing flash very well.
- the battery life seems decent, but is still early to have a clear opinion.
- it does heat a bit, under the camera, but not so much as to cause discomfort.

Cons:
- it does not have a good codes support. I had to install MX player and fiddle with the settings to be able to play the first 2 videos I loaded. One didn't had image, the other no sound. Even so it seems slightly sluggish.
- sometimes the display is not responsive to touch, or is registering fake ones. I still have to see if is not a software issue. 
- over reflective display but usable.

Over all, I am glad I bought it, and this comes from someone who has an S4.


----------



## objr (Aug 13, 2013)

We need a Forum just for Asus memo pad hd 7 and some initial support for ROMs ! Then we will go! It's just a lovely device for now... It could be the best if we have the possibility to play with it (ROMs!) 

Inviato dal mio ME173X usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## alanbrenton (Aug 16, 2013)

*Can't connect to my DD-WRT router*

I can't connect to my DD-WRT router over WIFI.  

I had the same experience with my Galaxy Nexus when updated OTA to 4.2 I believe.

Will newer DD-WRT firmware fix the problem or is it a problem with earlier version of Jelly Bean?

======

Switched from Wireless N to G/N and switched from Dynamic Channel Width (20/40 MHz) to Full Channel (20/40 MHz) and now that tablet works.  I'm sure the 4.3 update will fix this Wi-Fi issue, as it did when our Galaxy Nexuses went to 4.2.2.


----------



## RobHands (Aug 16, 2013)

I got mine last week, i'm quite satisfied. I think the back is pretty neat, I don't understand why some people feel bothered by plastic, but that's my opinion.

What bugs me is that I can't connect to my 5Ghz WiFi AP. Thought that the HD7 supports 5Ghz N-WiFi. Otherwise pretty decent tablet for this price range.


----------



## lukic (Aug 17, 2013)

I also have some Wi-Fi issues on DD-WRT. But I don't know if it is related with my router firmware.
My internet connection is 8 Mbit/s but with Speedtest app my tablet only measures around 3Mbit/s. 
Also when copying files over Wi-Fi from PC to Memo Pad speed is around 350 kb/s but on my two year old Xperia Ray it goes around 800.


----------



## synistron (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello, I've accidentally deleted the stock calendar files (Calendar, Calendar Storage and Calendar Sync Adapter) after a root. I have the same problem as this person

I found some of these files here but I'm not sure if I can use them since it is for Nook (and I don't want to break it any more than I already did).

So I'm wondering if anyone could provide me with the original Asus Memo Pad HD 7 files?

I apologize if I'm not posting in the right place... I've spent all day trying to fix this but I'm not getting anywhere.


----------



## lukic (Aug 19, 2013)

Old version of DD-WRT firmware was definitely cause of my wi-fi problems. After flashing my router with the latest available version I don't have any problems with the tablet. My internet connection is as it should be and transfer speed when sharing files from PC to tablet is 10 times better. 

Sent from my Asus MemoPad HD 7


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Aug 21, 2013)

*Look what i found *

I wrote a lengthy post on my researche in the rooting thread here on xda, so I won't repeat everything. Anyway, here are some more Threads that could be interesting for development and getting to flash a rom.  
Best regards and have fun, 
Kalle
[TUT]MTK Android (Sp flash tool ) tutorial 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

[GUIDE]Full ROM backup/dump for MTK6573 & MTK6516 phones !!![NOT nandroid backup]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1683883

[TUT] [TOOL] MT65xx ROM Porting
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2123239

Operation RMD - To Support & Reward our MTK SoC Developers
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2164959

[GUIDE]Changing boot_logo in MTK phones !!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1683845

[GUIDE] How to 'unbrick' your Mediatek MT65xx
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442

[UTIL][WIN][MT65xx] MTK Droid Root & Tools | MediaTek Android Smartphone
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490

[FAQ] General FAQs + Quick guide to MTK 6516 android phones repair flasher etc...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1607789


----------



## Rocco61 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello! I got this tablet from 2 days! I'm trying Connect the device with my Nexus 4 with app from play store for tethering ( cause i'm Vodafone user and dont want pay for tether)  and no chance to connect, some idea?  tablet dont find any WiFi hotspot, just official from nexus but for it i have to pay, it Work great but i need avoid payement Any idea?:banghead:

Inviato dal mio ME173X usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## stifnec (Aug 22, 2013)

*my AMPHD7 got semi bricked*

need some help I successfully rooted my Asus Memo Pad hd 7 then I install the chainfire, after installing it and and tried to install the drivers, which I forgot to put it in the root folder (my bad), now my tab is stuck on the Asus logo with the circle going on circle. Tried to reset it to factory but still the same. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ti325 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Happy happy joy joy....*

Received my memo hd 7 three days ago and am very happy with it.  Solid little tablet that runs pretty well out of the box.  Once we get some roms for it I bet it will rock!  
Great purchase for $150! 

:good:


----------



## shakeador (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello, I have a big problem, I rooted my memopad HD7 and later I removed some asus applications, I had some problems with my excahange account so I restored to factory, but now I am not able to install or update any app from play store, I get a 491 Error code, I also tried to install Amazon App Store but the download always fails, same with any other file that I try to download.

I have googled about 491 error code but the answer is always to wipe dalvik cache but i am not able to do so, as I have no recovery.

Ant suggestion? any chance to restore to factory defaults with some image file?


----------



## gps3dx (Aug 25, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> [GUIDE]Full ROM backup/dump for MTK6573 & MTK6516 phones !!![NOT nandroid backup]
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1683883

Click to collapse


*@KalleEatingBrain, et-al:*
Did you successfully managed to backup your device with that backup script ? ( which one of the two did you used ? ) 
Thanks for the useful links.


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Aug 27, 2013)

No, sadly I softbricked my device trying to flash CWM which I created with the MTK-Tools before I even found the backup thread. But I encourage you to try it. Please do also report any results in the specific threads. It's quite crowded here and maybe some of the devs are willingly to help us.
 Best Regards,
Kalle


----------



## tomrev (Aug 27, 2013)

*Make own Custom rom.*

ASUS stuff said that hardware have capabilities to use USB OTG (why ASUS cut down this functions?) but he said it will enable in the future update. Another stuff said it will be enable in 4.2.2 update. It don't clear that current lastest update is 4.2.2 as they mentioned because build number is ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2..... but Android version is still 4.2.1. There is no schedule for new update and has no guarantee that future updates will enable OTG. The usb port could connect to some usb devices like keyboards and mouses but could not connect to storage devices and need extra external power supply to feed usb devices. If there is anyway to enable OTG it will become a dream for me.

I decided to make a custom rom that enable USB OTG functions which may fail because of hardware limitation but I believe it has capability to connect to usb device in OTG mode but only has no proper drivers which may port from other similar tablet source code. I have programming skill but have little knowledge about Linux and Android. Could someone guide me where should I start? What guides, knowledge, tools, kits should I need?


----------



## Amin.HVS (Aug 27, 2013)

yes... please add a topic for Asus Memo Pad ME173X HD 7 ...
thats likely tablet in wold...
please add this...
thanks


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## tempurastylez (Aug 30, 2013)

*New Device Forum Requests Thread*

I think we have to ask for a new Memo Pad HD7 forum in this thread and hope it's gonna be accepted:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354


----------



## vutrinh289 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Auto screen on apps for Memo pad HD 7*

Hi guys,
I have got this one but  it has only magnetic, accelerometer and orientation sensor,so i can not find any turning screen on app for it.
Can you recommend someone?
Thank u so much!


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Sep 2, 2013)

*Locked down Bootrom*

Hey guys,
I have been playing around with flashtool and the other tools and (while softbricking my devices for the third time) discoverd that we won't have any custom roms on our device as long as the bootrom ist locked. Since there are plenty of other MTK tablets around in these days (Lenovo, Acer) I would like to team up with them and start a petition to the manufactors and Mediatek to unlock the devices and maybe even opening up the sourcecode of the bootloader so we could have unbrickable devices. Mediatek claims to be opensource friendly and this seems to be right for their WLAN chips, but for the CPUs we have to convince them to do the same. I will try to contact Asus and Mediatek to see what would be a amount of user response that would lead them to open up the devices, then do the same with Lenovo and Acer and start a petition that aims for the highest claim and addresses all of them.
Please spread the word so we will have a huge user response.
For now I will do some futher research, maybe there already is a guide on how to unlock the bootrom.
Best regards and have a nice day my fellow MeMo Pad users,
Kalle


----------



## tempurastylez (Sep 3, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been playing around with flashtool and the other tools and (while softbricking my devices for the third time) discoverd that we won't have any custom roms on our device as long as the bootrom ist locked. Since there are plenty of other MTK tablets around in these days (Lenovo, Acer) I would like to team up with them and start a petition to the manufactors and Mediatek to unlock the devices and maybe even opening up the sourcecode of the bootloader so we could have unbrickable devices. Mediatek claims to be opensource friendly and this seems to be right for their WLAN chips, but for the CPUs we have to convince them to do the same. I will try to contact Asus and Mediatek to see what would be a amount of user response that would lead them to open up the devices, then do the same with Lenovo and Acer and start a petition that aims for the highest claim and addresses all of them.
> Please spread the word so we will have a huge user response.
> For now I will do some futher research, maybe there already is a guide on how to unlock the bootrom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for looking into this matter and for taking the risk for softbricking your device 

Mediatek is selling billions of MTK8125 chipsets and I am sure they already have an unlocker somewhere, which hasnt been released.

Apart from that, maybe Asus may be willing to release an unlocker, if we consider their previous history, where the Padfones all got their unlockers released after launch.

I just fear that unlockers are prevented from being released intentionally for low-cost devices, because manufacturers want to keep the life-cycle short, so the last thing they want is that you start flashing the latest roms yourself. So they are kind of stuck in the middle, do they want to release the unlocker to drive the current sales, or keep a small software advantage for their next new device.
But if we look at the bright side: It was able to unlock the predecessor Memo Pad ME172v, though I don't know if it was released from the manufacturers directly.

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

In the following link, the user SeraphSephiroth was able to enable the recovery on a Lenovo S6000 tablet, which has the same chipset (MTK8125) as the Memo Pad HD7, using the MTK Droid Tools ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490 )

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381441&page=2

So looks like it's possible?


----------



## tomrev (Sep 3, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been playing around with flashtool and the other tools and (while softbricking my devices for the third time) discoverd that we won't have any custom roms on our device as long as the bootrom ist locked. Since there are plenty of other MTK tablets around in these days (Lenovo, Acer) I would like to team up with them and start a petition to the manufactors and Mediatek to unlock the devices and maybe even opening up the sourcecode of the bootloader so we could have unbrickable devices. Mediatek claims to be opensource friendly and this seems to be right for their WLAN chips, but for the CPUs we have to convince them to do the same. I will try to contact Asus and Mediatek to see what would be a amount of user response that would lead them to open up the devices, then do the same with Lenovo and Acer and start a petition that aims for the highest claim and addresses all of them.
> Please spread the word so we will have a huge user response.
> For now I will do some futher research, maybe there already is a guide on how to unlock the bootrom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you post contact links (websites, email, etc.) ?


----------



## RobHands (Sep 3, 2013)

Really noticing the plastic display, very smugdy and glary


----------



## tempurastylez (Sep 3, 2013)

An anti-glare screen protector and you are all set. Works like a charm.


----------



## shakeador (Sep 3, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been playing around with flashtool and the other tools and (while softbricking my devices for the third time) discoverd that we won't have any custom roms  [···]

Click to collapse



Just a question: how did you manage to recover from softbrick?



Enviado desde mi ME173X usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Sep 3, 2013)

shakeador said:


> Just a question: how did you manage to recover from softbrick?

Click to collapse



My Reseller replaces every faulty device sub 200€ within warranty 

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




tempurastylez said:


> I just fear that unlockers are prevented from being released intentionally for low-cost devices, because manufacturers want to keep the life-cycle short, so the last thing they want is that you start flashing the latest roms yourself. So they are kind of stuck in the middle, do they want to release the unlocker to drive the current sales, or keep a small software advantage for their next new device.

Click to collapse



I already tought the same but decided to irgnore this possibility and get going. At some point Asus will own us a answer



> In the following link, the user SeraphSephiroth was able to enable the recovery on a Lenovo S6000 tablet, which has the same chipset (MTK8125) as the Memo Pad HD7, using the MTK Droid Tools ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490 )
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381441&page=2
> 
> So looks like it's possible?

Click to collapse



The MTK Droid Tools work well to backup your device, the recovery does not work, though. The guy at the Lenovo thread is stuggeling with the drivers of the device and it's a question thread, so don't be too euphoric to find a thread with CWM nad MTK


----------



## tempurastylez (Sep 4, 2013)

*Xposed Installer + AppSettings module*

Has anyone tried to install Xposed on the Memopad HD7 and then use the "AppSettings" module? Does it work?

I thought I better ask here first before I softbrick my tablet.


----------



## BlackLodge (Sep 4, 2013)

tempurastylez said:


> I think we have to ask for a new Memo Pad HD7 forum in this thread and hope it's gonna be accepted:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Click to collapse



Been there, done that.

Please, do it if you haven't. The more petitions we write, the more possibilities of having a subforum for our Memo HDs!


----------



## astronman (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe, come in handy.


```
pass: xda-developers
```

*ALL MTK USB Driver 2013*

```
[URL="http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/65152945/file.html"]http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/65152945/file.html[/URL]
```


----------



## a.mcdear (Sep 9, 2013)

Apparently the front screen dimensions and camera position are IDENTICAL to the 2012 Nexus 7. I went to Ghost Armor, they didn't have an HD7 screen protector.. I asked if they had any 2012 Nexus 7 protectors, which they did, and what do you know? It is a PERFECT MATCH.


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 11, 2013)

BlackLodge said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> Please, do it if you haven't. The more petitions we write, the more possibilities of having a subforum for our Memo HDs!

Click to collapse



Done!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## aigaming (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys,otg is working on our memo pad hd7 and all you need is a otg cable and y-usb cable http://www.ppctechs.com/images/items/USB-YCABLE01.jpg couse the tablet does not have enough power 
You can also use powered usb hub or power adapter(supplied with memopad) to provide more power to usb flash drives or other usb devices...
Stock kernel supports it and with usb otg helper(app) you can mount everything 
Rooted memo pad hd7 is required,cables and otg helper app...cheers
Been playing with if for few hours(external hdd,usb flash drive etc)


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 12, 2013)

I m waiting for somebody to create a recovery. After that I can create some tweaked roms. Stripped ftom some useless stuff and battery life. Waiting for it...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## julianosplendido (Sep 16, 2013)

I found this in the Lenovo S6000 thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44390519&postcount=16

The Lenovo Ideatab S6000 has got the same chipset as ours, maybe this could work on our device as well. Or am I confusing things?
So, at least we would have a functioning CWM recovery.


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 17, 2013)

julianosplendido said:


> I found this in the Lenovo S6000 thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44390519&postcount=16
> 
> The Lenovo Ideatab S6000 has got the same chipset as ours, maybe this could work on our device as well. Or am I confusing things?
> So, at least we would have a functioning CWM recovery.

Click to collapse



Go check and see what we can get!


Didn t have luck with the drivers. MTK tools doesnt recognize the tab. Tryed the other drives bit don t Work. Keep trying later on other PC.


----------



## aigaming (Sep 17, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> Go check and see what we can get!
> 
> 
> Didn t have luck with the drivers. MTK tools doesnt recognize the tab. Tryed the other drives bit don t Work. Keep trying later on other PC.

Click to collapse



This driver works for me,http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip
Just put in camera mode(usb) and install the driver and mtk tools will recognize it 


Uberizer also can recognize our tablet but the functions(most of them) don't work 
ps. I can't backup in mtktools couse i don't have spare sd-card...


----------



## aigaming (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone managed to install and mod custom recovery for this tablet?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 18, 2013)

aigaming said:


> Anyone managed to install and mod custom recovery for this tablet?

Click to collapse



Trying. I think it will be risky but I ve not much time. Trying on weekend.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda premium


----------



## julianosplendido (Sep 20, 2013)

Actually, I tried the auto install cwm recovery function of the MTK Tools...I should not have done it, it completely shot my boot partition.
Now, I can't get anywhere besides the bootloader.
Returned the device and waiting for my new one, but now no more experiments 
I think someone with deeper knowledge needs to work on this.


----------



## aigaming (Sep 20, 2013)

julianosplendido said:


> Actually, I tried the auto install cwm recovery function of the MTK Tools...I should not have done it, it completely shot my boot partition.
> Now, I can't get anywhere besides the bootloader.
> Returned the device and waiting for my new one, but now no more experiments
> I think someone with deeper knowledge needs to work on this.

Click to collapse



So to sum,guys do not try mtk tools couse it will completely brake tablet

sent from memopad hd7 using tapatalk


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 20, 2013)

aigaming said:


> So to sum,guys do not try mtk tools couse it will completely brake tablet
> 
> sent from memopad hd7 using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here. Everything works fine. Flashed modified recovery and ends in bootloop

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 20, 2013)

Sent tablet to Asus... I think we need to wait a bit more. Mtk tools doesn't work. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## ramkam (Sep 21, 2013)

*Great tablet with but big disappointment*



xdauser_rus said:


> Got mine tablet.
> It works perfect except two things: there are no Bluetooth DUN profile and no USB OTG.
> I've reported to ASUS about those bugs.

Click to collapse



True. I bought this tablet last week in preparation to an upcoming travel. I thought I could keep it connected to the Internet through my phone that has Wi-Fi hotspot issues. Bluetooth would have been my only solution (that's what I'm using for the 10-inch Asus Memo Pad Smart, via the same phone). 

I also thought I could at least backup  my files to my USB drive daily, during the trip. But heh, I won't be able to do either of those!

I wrote to Asus, too. They only asked whether I had tried resetting it back to its factory settings? Come on! The tablet just got out of its original sealed box! BT tethering was the first thing I tested while still sitting in the parking lot outside the store. If there's no solution to either of these  issues, I'm returning it to the store. But then again, which other tablet should I get instead?

UPDATE:
Here's the official response from ASUS support team:



> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> My name is **** and it is my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



_______


----------



## superdragonpt (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi guys

Just bought mine today (about 30m ago.)

Let me check in detail this Mtk SoC, maybe i can do my magic on this MTK Tab.


First thing should be, making an CWM / TWRP recovery.

Best Regards.


----------



## tempurastylez (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you still need us to check the mediatek files and folders under root? I can do it, but I guess your tablet is already rooted as well 
If not, Framaroot works like a charm.


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just bought mine today (about 30m ago.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be aware of mtk tools. I broke mine try to creating recovery. Ended in a bootloop. The boot partition and nvram are broken. Be carefull.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## superdragonpt (Sep 22, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> Be aware of mtk tools. I broke mine try to creating recovery. Ended in a bootloop. The boot partition and nvram are broken. Be carefull.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Boas ... 

Thanks, but why did you used MTK Tools?

For flashing an recovery the best method (for all MTK based phones/tabs ) is the* SPFlash Tools,* this is the Original app from MTK to flash stock ROMS (this is what they use in China to flash stock roms), and in our case, also to flash recoverys. 







---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




tempurastylez said:


> Do you still need us to check the mediatek files and folders under root? I can do it, but I guess your tablet is already rooted as well
> If not, Framaroot works like a charm.

Click to collapse



NO, but thanks 
I'm already working on an custom recovery...

Mine isn't rooted, and also after checking Framaroot, i really don't like the way he does things...
Be aware MTK products are very different from other brands, even to make an simple mod, the AOSP method wont work, since MTK uses their own framework that works under the stock one ...



*EDIT: *

*Download the SP Flash Tools from my dev-host:

SP Flash Tool v3.1238.5.58.7z - 2.98 MB
*
*​**MD5:d39bfca3652fb2d6f9c20abc3daae660


*


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Boas ...
> 
> Thanks, but why did you used MTK Tools?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I rooted mine with motochopper method and everything was fine. I used mtk tools to extract image file and create a modified recovery and it ends in a fail. Just warning others to not doing the same. 
If you achieve a way to get a recovery you will have the gratitude of us all. Fingers crossed!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## sajty (Sep 22, 2013)

Possible ROM for this tablet?Great,finally someone takes this idea .Cannot stand that bloatware,which is included in stock ROM...


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 22, 2013)

sajty said:


> Possible ROM for this tablet?Great,finally someone takes this idea .Cannot stand that bloatware,which is included in stock ROM...

Click to collapse



To remove bloatware you just need to root your rom with motochopper and then remove bloatware with titanium backup or similar software 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## sajty (Sep 22, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> To remove bloatware you just need to root your rom with motochopper and then remove bloatware with titanium backup or similar software
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I already did it of course.But there is so much system apps,that i dont know,if i can delete them or not.


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 22, 2013)

sajty said:


> I already did it of course.But there is so much system apps,that i dont know,if i can delete them or not.

Click to collapse



I dont have the tab with me now. But when it comes back from asus maybe I can make you a list of what can be safely removed. Or someone here can be generous enough to do this. One can tell you. I got same performance and better battery times then my nexus 7. Amazing!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## sajty (Sep 22, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> I dont have the tab with me now. But when it comes back from asus maybe I can make you a list of what can be safely removed. Or someone here can be generous enough to do this. One can tell you. I got same performance and better battery times then my nexus 7. Amazing!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



True,battery life is amazing.And for this money,performance too.But missing recovery and flashable ROM (at least stock) is problems.If something goes wrong,there is no option how to revive this tablet.As Nexus user,I am accustomed to have great support .


----------



## aigaming (Sep 23, 2013)

Battery is amazing indeed but be warned,my battery stats are stuck to 78% an can't charge more.trying to deplet whole batt and try again to charge it over(or i will need 2 rma it,)  :what:

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




superdragonpt said:


> Boas ...
> 
> Thanks, but why did you used MTK Tools?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tnx bro,we are all waiting for your recovery:thumbup:

sent from memopad hd7 using tapatalk


----------



## VladimirNG (Sep 24, 2013)

*ME173X Kernel Code?*

What are the thoughts on the code on the site ASUS? 
ME173X Kernel Code for Android 4.1 JB OS (V4.2.2.81468/4.2.2.51129)


----------



## 1asbak1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes please continue with the recovery, maybe someday the stock ROM will be available so we can always fall back to that one. I hope so


----------



## objr (Sep 25, 2013)

Gallery.apk Force Close

Hey guys I'm having problems with my Gallery.apk. Every time I try to make a photo with Asus camera it says to insert an SD card while first it wouldn't. 

Plus, I cannot see any of my photos in the gallery app! Have anyone had he same problem? Can anyone help me out? 

Inviato dal mio ME173X con Tapatalk 4


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## lukic (Sep 25, 2013)

Go to Settings > Apps and in the ALL tab locate Camera. Click on it and then click on Clear data. You can also find there Galley app, so do the same with it. 
I hope it will help.


----------



## objr (Sep 25, 2013)

lukic said:


> Go to Settings > Apps and in the ALL tab locate Camera. Click on it and then click on Clear data. You can also find there Galley app, so do the same with it.
> I hope it will help.

Click to collapse



It didn't work buddy! Now it says "Android.process.media has interrupt" 

Inviato dal mio ME173X con Tapatalk 4


----------



## lukic (Sep 25, 2013)

Did you try to reboot? 
You can also install QuickPic app from the Play Store until you fix galley and some camera app too. 

Sent from my Asus MemoPad HD 7


----------



## objr (Sep 25, 2013)

lukic said:


> Did you try to reboot?
> You can also install QuickPic app from the Play Store until you fix galley and some camera app too.
> 
> Sent from my Asus MemoPad HD 7

Click to collapse



Yes I did reboot! Anyway I've just screwed  off my tablet by retoring to stock (in settings--->backup and reset) and now home button and other apps don't work! 

Can anyone help me by giving me his entire SYSTEM/APP backUp? i think i made some problems there! Please...

Neither Google play (code 491) neither the stock browser are working! I'm worried!


----------



## 1asbak1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I really would love a /system/app/  backupfolder ass well. 
please someone, upload it 

thanks 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mike_BLN (Sep 25, 2013)

*Full BackUp*

here you will find all you need....

rapid.ufanet.ru/93941323


----------



## Exothermic (Sep 25, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> I rooted mine with motochopper method and everything was fine. I used mtk tools to extract image file and create a modified recovery and it ends in a fail. Just warning others to not doing the same.
> If you achieve a way to get a recovery you will have the gratitude of us all. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Does our tablet come with an unlocked bootloader? I know our predecessor the MemoPad 7's bootloader had to be unlocked first which then allowed for custom recoveries to be installed.


----------



## 1asbak1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks!  Chek your pm please

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 25, 2013)

Exothermic said:


> Does our tablet come with an unlocked bootloader? I know our predecessor the MemoPad 7's bootloader had to be unlocked first which then allowed for custom recoveries to be installed.

Click to collapse



Bootloader is locked so far as I know from asus devices experience. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Exothermic (Sep 25, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> Bootloader is locked so far as I know from asus devices experience.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wouldn't the command "fastboot oem unlock" work?

Since the device is similar to the MeMo Pad 7 and the 2012 version of the Nexus 7 (to an exent) can't we kind of use their process of creating a custom recovery, with the appropriate modifications?

I should note that by no means I'm a developer, hence my asking.


----------



## testadeferro (Sep 26, 2013)

Exothermic said:


> Wouldn't the command "fastboot oem unlock" work?
> 
> Since the device is similar to the MeMo Pad 7 and the 2012 version of the Nexus 7 (to an exent) can't we kind of use their process of creating a custom recovery, with the appropriate modifications?
> 
> I should note that by no means I'm a developer, hence my asking.

Click to collapse



I don't think so. The similarities with n7 are not so equal. They are totally different builds and socs. I would stay away from this kind of tests at least till somebody with good know how from mediatek architecture comes to help us.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## ulisses. (Sep 30, 2013)

*Sleep of Death*

Hello guys, 

   I have just registered and I want to check if anyone have experienced the same problem as me. Whenever my Asus Memo HD7 enters the stand by mode, I cannot wake it again. In fact, I realized that my tablet is shutting down instead of just sleeping. I read in the xda forums that it was a common issue in the previous memo pad (it was called "sleep of death" or "deep sleep"), and that it was solved by an update. So I would like to ask if anyone has the same bug.


----------



## AgroCPU (Sep 30, 2013)

ehm my memopad has 2gb ram but only 1gb is useable does anybody know how to make the full 2gb usable (that would make the memopad extrem , cause it has an antutu score from 13,000 so it bomb´s the nexus 7´1 :victory so when 2gb are usable , i think it comes to 15.000-17.000 XD

thanks in advance and ehm know that mediatek use their own framework , so i know it is really hard to make a rom or a kernel but does anybody know how to port /change the kernel ? 

and by the way i love mediatek cause the mt8125 is a really really good cpu that can bomb a tegra 3 :laugh:

and last : a big sorry for my really bad english


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Sep 30, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> ehm my memopad has 2gb ram but only 1gb is useable does anybody know how to make the full 2gb usable (that would make the memopad extrem , cause it has an antutu score from 13,000 so it bomb´s the nexus 7´1 :victory so when 2gb are usable , i think it comes to 15.000-17.000 XD
> 
> thanks in advance and ehm know that mediatek use their own framework , so i know it is really hard to make a rom or a kernel but does anybody know how to port /change the kernel ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




How do you manage to see the Memo Pad HD 7 have 2gb ram? 

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## AgroCPU (Sep 30, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> How do you manage to see the Memo Pad HD 7 have 2gb ram?
> 
> Regards,
> Jorge Moreira

Click to collapse



ehm cpu identifier show that XD


----------



## joelxda (Sep 30, 2013)

*How's it for gaming?*

Mind if I ask the guys on here that have one of these tablets how it performs running new games? In particular Need For Speed Most Wanted? I've been playing that a lot on my phone (HTC One) and would really love a tablet than can run it just as well. I don't really play that many other (intense) games to be honest.


----------



## AgroCPU (Sep 30, 2013)

joelxda said:


> Mind if I ask the guys on here that have one of these tablets how it performs running new games? In particular Need For Speed Most Wanted? I've been playing that a lot on my phone (HTC One) and would really love a tablet than can run it just as well. I don't really play that many other (intense) games to be honest.

Click to collapse



it has a really good performance in nfsmw or rr3 but only if you have 2 or more cores active ...... ehm and close other applications .... cause it become sudden reboots when not (i mean when you have ca.16 apps active)....


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Sep 30, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> ehm cpu identifier show that XD

Click to collapse



I test, it‘s true! 

But why assume that only 1gb available? It's strange, is not it?


----------



## t0bb (Oct 1, 2013)

ulisses. said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have just registered and I want to check if anyone have experienced the same problem as me. Whenever my Asus Memo HD7 enters the stand by mode, I cannot wake it again. In fact, I realized that my tablet is shutting down instead of just sleeping. I read in the xda forums that it was a common issue in the previous memo pad (it was called "sleep of death" or "deep sleep"), and that it was solved by an update. So I would like to ask if anyone has the same bug.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. You can contact ASUS as I did. I am waiting for an answer. Maybe we got better chance of getting it if we both write. Here the link:
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/QuestionForm/TechQuery

cantact me if you get an answer. I will do as well.


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 1, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> ehm my memopad has 2gb ram but only 1gb is useable does anybody know how to make the full 2gb usable (that would make the memopad extrem , cause it has an antutu score from 13,000 so it bomb´s the nexus 7´1 :victory so when 2gb are usable , i think it comes to 15.000-17.000 XD
> 
> thanks in advance and ehm know that mediatek use their own framework , so i know it is really hard to make a rom or a kernel but does anybody know how to port /change the kernel ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Given these facts, is there any way to release the 2gb of ram?

Or even just changing the kernel?

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## LaizyJumper (Oct 1, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Hi,
> 
> Given these facts, is there any way to release the 2gb of ram?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where are the "facts"? Someone thinks that his device has 2GB and you claim it is a fact...


----------



## alidsd (Oct 1, 2013)

*ES2 Taiji Score*

Hi All,
 I have been using Chinese tablet from years including AMLogic & Rockchip based. Recently i switched to Asus Memo Pad HD 7, it seems to fine in this price but I observed very low performance in ES2 Taiji benchmark. on Rockchip based tablet I get nearly 45 score but I am getting 15 on HD7, Is this related to poor GPU drivers or something else ?

I also tested Epic Citadel, and the score is fantastic. Anyone who has used Chinese tablets and tested these benchmark would be puzzled that why HD7 gives low score on ES2 Taiji ?

Thanks,
AliDSD


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 1, 2013)

LaizyJumper said:


> Where are the "facts"? Someone thinks that his device has 2GB and you claim it is a fact...

Click to collapse



here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46056291&postcount=95


----------



## chchin (Oct 1, 2013)

*Asus Memo Pad HD 7 Gyroscope sensor*

why my memo pad hd7 no gyroscope sensor?
or 
asus memo pad hd7 do not have gyroscope sensor?


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 1, 2013)

so...... i love this tab but i want MORE  power  (i only want an extremly high benchmark score XD) 

but when somebody try to make a new kernel or custom rom .... i can help (i´m a noob but not complete .. i know how to make flashable zip or how to flash a rom XD so on ..) cause i have two of them one is bricked and the other is extrem full of tweaks


----------



## ulisses. (Oct 2, 2013)

t0bb said:


> I have the same problem. You can contact ASUS as I did. I am waiting for an answer. Maybe we got better chance of getting it if we both write. Here the link:
> 
> cantact me if you get an answer. I will do as well.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I sent an email, I will contact you as soon as they give me an answer.


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 2, 2013)

For those they are asking for performance.  The tab gets same score as n7 in antutu benchmark.  And as 0.1 mhz less. If someone wants I can post fotos or videos showing results. Greetings.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## alidsd (Oct 2, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> For those they are asking for performance.  The tab gets same score as n7 in antutu benchmark.  And as 0.1 mhz less. If someone wants I can post fotos or videos showing results. Greetings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can you please Post the results of ES2 Taiji benchmark on Nexus 7 ?

thanks


----------



## 1asbak1 (Oct 2, 2013)

The momopad Hd 7 is a great preformer, it can run all sorts of games fluently. for example, modern combat 4 does run great,  if you, at least, close all the other apps.

i would love to see a custom recovery 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaizyJumper (Oct 2, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46056291&postcount=95

Click to collapse



I am not that sure about the hardware at all. 
Asus is running kernel for MT6589 on that device.
MT8125 should be 1.5 GHz but this one runs on 1.2 GHz (as MT6589). 

Same about GPU speed. 286MHz instead of 300 MHz.

Either it is actually not the actual MT8125 or Asus has been too lazy to deploy correct kernel for it. And perhaps it just reports wrong amount of RAM.

Not sure about that software piece that reports 2GB RAM either. All other hardware information apps report less than 1GB. Those may use kernel information only of course. But how this app gets 2GB? No signs on chip type or anything... And, personally I do not believe that ASUS has put more RAM into the device than advertised. Usually it is opposite


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 2, 2013)

LaizyJumper said:


> I am not that sure about the hardware at all.
> Asus is running kernel for MT6589 on that device.
> MT8125 should be 1.5 GHz but this one runs on 1.2 GHz (as MT6589).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's really strange because it was a real asset to own Asus, the Memo Pad HD 7 have 2gb of ram.

But what the application was given. Which applications give also to see how much ram?

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## LaizyJumper (Oct 2, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> It's really strange because it was a real asset to own Asus, the Memo Pad HD 7 have 2gb of ram.
> 
> But what the application was given. Which applications give also to see how much ram?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please search play store for "hardware info" and try those apps. All of those except the one reports less than 1GB. Also device kernel reports 1GB.

And I do not really understand why did you expect to get 2GB of RAM. I am not able to find a device specifications including such information. No reason to complain about that.


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 2, 2013)

LaizyJumper said:


> Please search play store for "hardware info" and try those apps. All of those except the one reports less than 1GB. Also device kernel reports 1GB.
> 
> And I do not really understand why did you expect to get 2GB of RAM. I am not able to find a device specifications including such information. No reason to complain about that.

Click to collapse



I am well served with this tablet. Corresponds very well to my expectations with the current features.

They spoke on this issue, I'm trying to understand if it is actually true or not.

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## lukic (Oct 2, 2013)

It wouldn't be the first device to come with more RAM than advertised. 
European version of HTC HD2 had 128 MB of RAM less then the American, but it was unlocked with a new kernel. 
But still I don't believe that our tablet has 2 gigs of RAM. 

Sent from my Asus MemoPad HD 7


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Oct 2, 2013)

*New System Update*

A new system update just appeared on mine - brings me up to Android 4.2.2, build#:

ME173X_WW-user-4.2.4.06716_20130918 release-keys

and appears to have added Encryption support! (having dared try this out, yet!)

I haven't hunted around much for further changes, but now I also get a little "headphones" icon when I plug in my earphone, which is cute 

Edit:

The GUI for adding extra users has been re-added, too - again, have not actually tested it, yet.


----------



## ulisses. (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, I updated my tablet too. Unfortenately, it did not solve my problem


----------



## sajty (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys,i have BIG request to you.Is there somebody,who is able to upload whole /system/app folder?I deleted some fuc*ing bloatware from ASUS,but now i am not able to update my tablet - always aborted in recovery.

Please,somebody,help me (and i believe,that i am not the only one,who did the same thing...).


----------



## 1asbak1 (Oct 2, 2013)

If you search some pages back, or in the other thread you posted this in, you will find a complete system backup that someone posted!  Read read read =) 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sajty (Oct 2, 2013)

1asbak1 said:


> If you search some pages back, or in the other thread you posted this in, you will find a complete system backup that someone posted!  Read read read =)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I read both,whole,but didnt find link.But OK,i will do it again .

EDIT: found it...Thanks.


----------



## Mike_BLN (Oct 2, 2013)

sajty said:


> I read both,whole,but didnt find link.But OK,i will do it again .

Click to collapse



see my post #86 and you will find a complete backup incl.  system/app folder


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## sajty (Oct 2, 2013)

Mike_BLN said:


> see my post #86 and you will find a complete backup incl.  system/app folder

Click to collapse



Yeah,i see it now.Thank you very much man,you saved my life .


----------



## Mike_BLN (Oct 2, 2013)

and maybe for the future...deactivate systemapps is the better choice then delete them!


----------



## sajty (Oct 2, 2013)

I had the same idea after deleting those apps...But I thought,that this tablet will have better support,i was wrong...Its not like my Galaxy Nexus,where always exist way how to recover system .


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 2, 2013)

Have I screwed up the thick. 

The update was giving error because the system / build.prop

I changed the permissions for 664

When reeniciar the Asus logo was upside down and not out there.

Can overcome this problem? if yes, how?

I can access fastboot mode.

 What is the command to restore this?


----------



## Mike_BLN (Oct 2, 2013)

sajty said:


> I had the same idea after deleting those apps...But I thought,that this tablet will have better support,i was wrong...Its not like my Galaxy Nexus,where always exist way how to recover system .

Click to collapse



Yes, that's true... at the moment !
I hope their are more Developer out there will find that the Memopad is a nice choice to save money for a nice pice of technique and give us the opportunity for Custom Recovery, ROMs aso.
MTK Soc's seems to be potent but little tricky...a real challange 

btw. i love praha.....realy one of the nicest Towns in good old Europe...
Greetings from Berlin


----------



## alexwontlose (Oct 2, 2013)

sajty said:


> I had the same idea after deleting those apps...But I thought,that this tablet will have better support,i was wrong...Its not like my Galaxy Nexus,where always exist way how to recover system .

Click to collapse



So did the App Zip helped you installing the update?


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 3, 2013)

i become aggressions ..... i wanted to update but it comes a fail ..what ever .. so i tried a data wipe ... not my best idea i´ve become fc´s without an end  ... i´ve "reset" the app folder and tried again and now comes the message "..applicationprovider.apk..(any numbers).." so .. i don´t know why it is .. i can´t update and can´t do anything with my tab cause of the fc´s 

and my question : does anybody know how to fix that ?? (i´ve tried with rom manager .. fc´s too :crying

thanks in advance


----------



## ulisses. (Oct 3, 2013)

Mike_BLN said:


> see my post #86 and you will find a complete backup incl.  system/app folder

Click to collapse



Hello, I have downloaded your .zip, but I'm still not sure about what to do with it, I'd like to replace my files with yours. Do you have any link where I can find a how to? I learn fast.

Best regards


----------



## invalidlinks (Oct 3, 2013)

*I need help on USB transfer (SOLVED?)*

i have connected my asus memopad hd7 to the pc , and i selected as MTP , but i can only view picture files only , example : zoompictures , pictures and music. Used to be , i can view all my files from a till z .. now i am stuck with that i tries PTP also nothing.. no files like bluetooth and etc.. someone please help me. really appreciate it!

i posted this on some other post , but no one answered. anyone can help me?

I tried unmounting my games using magiciso then tried to connect via usb cable again and everything went normal, i can view all my files.
but i am NOT sure if this is the problem.. if anyone can confirm this if its true? Thanks!


----------



## oTeMpLo (Oct 3, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> I m waiting for somebody to create a recovery. After that I can create some tweaked roms. Stripped ftom some useless stuff and battery life. Waiting for it...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah WE need Custom recovery  :good:


----------



## ninogui (Oct 3, 2013)

Just this morning mine also updated kernel to 4.2.4 (about 120 mb) ota

although it´s really annoying there´s no update log anywhere to be found and can´t find any info on the web

Does anyone knows if this updated file is deleted automatically, if not is there a way to free up some space by deleting it ?


----------



## fqr (Oct 3, 2013)

After updating my memo pad, the settings app crashes whenever i hit the sound settings. does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LaizyJumper (Oct 3, 2013)

ninogui said:


> Just this morning mine also updated kernel to 4.2.4 (about 120 mb) ota
> 
> although it´s really annoying there´s no update log anywhere to be found and can´t find any info on the web
> 
> Does anyone knows if this updated file is deleted automatically, if not is there a way to free up some space by deleting it ?

Click to collapse



Update file is stored in /cache partition. You won't gain anything by removing this file manually. And I believe it is deleted automatically after the update anyway.

It's a shame that it is just another patch, not a full update. Would be very useful to get a full system image one day. 

By the way, has anyone updated the device successfully, without having any problems after update? 
I have read about troubles with the new version, so I would postpone my update if it makes the tablet unusable. 

Is the rooting process still valid for new version?


----------



## fqr (Oct 3, 2013)

rooting with motochopper still works...


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 3, 2013)

The information provided by the apps from the Store are NOT correct, since this tab is using an new MTK SoC, and i dont believe it really haves 2gb of RAM .  
As for kernel compiling forget it, its Mediatek, their sources are either incomplete or with alot of dummy code.

As yes the bootloader is locked, and the partition used for the recovery is symlinked to another partition.


----------



## fqr (Oct 3, 2013)

if anyone else suffers from a crashing settings app, when hitting the sound settings... a factory reset is the remedy


----------



## caussius (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi there everyone. This last update didnt went that well for my Memo Pad Hd 7. Does anyone knows how can I flash the stock rom?

Best regards


----------



## VladimirNG (Oct 3, 2013)

*MTK SoC*



superdragonpt said:


> As for kernel compiling forget it, its Mediatek, their sources are either incomplete or with alot of dummy code.
> 
> As yes the bootloader is locked, and the partition used for the recovery is symlinked to another partition.

Click to collapse



At the same MTK SoC everything works fine in a similar Lenovo A3000 and other devices at MTK SoC!


----------



## aigaming (Oct 3, 2013)

Can someone that did not update(latest update) attach his unmoded build.prop file which is located in system foder?
It is needed for people that want to update but don't have stock build.prop..thank you in advance


ps. I' am amazed that we have so many viewes on memo pad hd7 threads and still no recovery


----------



## devconw (Oct 3, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> The information provided by the apps from the Store are NOT correct, since this tab is using an new MTK SoC, and i dont believe it really haves 2gb of RAM .
> As for kernel compiling forget it, its Mediatek, their sources are either incomplete or with alot of dummy code.
> 
> As yes the bootloader is locked, and the partition used for the recovery is symlinked to another partition.

Click to collapse



can we still expect an workable custom rom+recovery solution?

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




aigaming said:


> Can someone that did not update(latest update) attach his unmoded build.prop file which is located in system foder?
> It is needed for people that want to update but don't have stock build.prop..thank you in advance
> 
> 
> ps. I' am amazed that we have so many viewes on memo pad hd7 threads and still no recovery

Click to collapse



updated already...just several hours ago. my rooted pad hd7 turned unroot again after the updating


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## caussius (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi there again. This last update really bricked my Memo Pad.

The only way I can think of restoring it, would be through a recovery mode backup. Would anyone be able to do me this enormous favour? I'd be very very gratefull!


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 3, 2013)

devconw said:


> can we still expect an workable custom rom+recovery solution?

Click to collapse




I already made two test Recoverys (Cannibal Open Touch Recoverys) it's based on CWM but its much better and with touch.
thing is, i can't unlock the bootloader, atleast with the known methods...



Also for enyone that is willing to give it an try, may i warn you, the default recovery partition is symlinked to another partition, so keep that in mind and pay atencion to the fstab and other mount points


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 3, 2013)

Bad Asus. It's a first time for me that i can't have custom recovery on android device. Now i must go to service.


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 3, 2013)

petarmongoose said:


> Bad Asus. It's a first time for me that i can't have custom recovery on android device. Now i must go to service.

Click to collapse



It's just an matter of time : )
Also im not dedicating all my free time to this project yet , because atm, im working on 2 side projects ...


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 3, 2013)

I understand. I hope you will solve this problem quickly. And thank you


----------



## VladimirNG (Oct 3, 2013)

*unlock*



superdragonpt said:


> Also for enyone that is willing to give it an try, may i warn you, the default recovery partition is symlinked to another partition, so keep that in mind and pay atencion to the fstab and other mount points

Click to collapse



Look in the file of the instructions in Russian.


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 3, 2013)

Here 's google translate.



> connect the tablet to the computer is turned off The program will write the module to the plate. After that, be able to flash stanetet available. The process does not delete anything on the tablet, and the settings are correct and actions Tablet functionality is maintained. P.S. parameters for the firmware file registered in the name of the file me173settings.jpg screenshot attached with the correct settings

Click to collapse


----------



## alidsd (Oct 3, 2013)

Just updated to newer version. Problems so far are :
1. FC when tap to sound settings.
2. Antutu score is down to 9200 before this update it used to be 13300.
3. Lagging in animation.

Thanks

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Have I screwed up the thick.
> 
> The update was giving error because the system / build.prop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




you solved your problem? i have same problem :s


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 4, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> you solved your problem? i have same problem :s

Click to collapse



Jorge i having the same problem, can you solve? I'm super worried, I can not find any way to factory reset


----------



## VladimirNG (Oct 4, 2013)

*Me173x_rus_4.2.3*

_Me173x_rus_4.2.3


----------



## ericmaxman (Oct 4, 2013)

Tried to update twice, but failed...

After downloading the file, the tablet rebooted, installed half way, and said Error.


----------



## Gronkdalonka (Oct 4, 2013)

Last update also "broke" my pad, after the update forced closes on every app including the system apps so not usable anymore. I'm going for a replacement. This wouldn't be so bad if we would have a custom recovery...


----------



## oTeMpLo (Oct 4, 2013)

alidsd said:


> Just updated to newer version. Problems so far are :
> 1. FC when tap to sound settings.
> 2. Antutu score is down to 9200 before this update it used to be 13300.
> 3. Lagging in animation.
> ...

Click to collapse



Shutdown + 2 reboot fixed score back to 13525...

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




Gronkdalonka said:


> Last update also "broke" my pad, after the update forced closes on every app including the system apps so not usable anymore. I'm going for a replacement. This wouldn't be so bad if we would have a custom recovery...

Click to collapse



Reset to factorey default?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 4, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> Jorge i having the same problem, can you solve? I'm super worried, I can not find any way to factory reset

Click to collapse



Factory reset dont resolve. 

Enviado do meu ST23i utilizando Tapatalk 4


----------



## devconw (Oct 4, 2013)

Gronkdalonka said:


> Last update also "broke" my pad, after the update forced closes on every app including the system apps so not usable anymore. I'm going for a replacement. This wouldn't be so bad if we would have a custom recovery...

Click to collapse



maybe such cases will push asus to release official rom and unlocked bootloader...otherwise its own updates will bring itself more and more repalcement pressures.


----------



## aigaming (Oct 4, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> It's just an matter of time : )
> Also im not dedicating all my free time to this project yet , because atm, im working on 2 side projects ...

Click to collapse





VladimirNG said:


> Look in the file of the instructions in Russian.

Click to collapse



So we now got unlocker,we only need recovery to work,thank you verry much vladimirng :good:


----------



## devconw (Oct 4, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> It's just an matter of time : )
> Also im not dedicating all my free time to this project yet , because atm, im working on 2 side projects ...

Click to collapse



great!:good: let's wait...


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 4, 2013)

aigaming said:


> So we now got unlocker,we only need recovery to work,thank you verry much vladimirng :good:

Click to collapse



Have you managed to unlock the bootloader? Did you have success in tge unlock?


----------



## aigaming (Oct 4, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Have you managed to unlock the bootloader? Did you have success in tge unlock?

Click to collapse



Did you see what vladimir has posted?He unlocked bootloader 

Look at post number http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46146296&postcount=146


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## Gronkdalonka (Oct 4, 2013)

oTeMpLo said:


> Reset to factorey default?

Click to collapse



Tried it several times and it didn't help. i was not even capable of filling in the forms to setup the device.

But my replacement will arrive tomorrow so it shouldn't be such a big deal, still it bugs me.


----------



## mr.bin (Oct 4, 2013)

unlocker posted here is just an alfatest
try only if you got a brick already, and no possibilities of official service


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 4, 2013)

aigaming said:


> Did you see what vladimir has posted?He unlocked bootloader
> 
> Look at post number http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46146296&postcount=146

Click to collapse



I saw this post it yes, But he did not say it was successful?. It only provides the tool. 

But I hope so. Who has been successful, we'll see what he says. :fingers-crossed:



Edit: Poor english, sorry..


----------



## aigaming (Oct 4, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> I saw this post it yes, but he says it was successful. Just provided the tool.
> 
> But I hope so. That has been successful :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Not only the tool,he provided all the files and info how to unlock our tablet
So if that works,we only need custom recovery and are good to go


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 4, 2013)

I used the "bootloader unlock" nothing happened, then flashed my beta recovery and it ends on bootloop, so i dont advice you guys to test itit at least until i find what caused the bootloop....


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 4, 2013)

Maybe Vladimir can help somehow, he show up here and post unlocker (and rom), without a single word.


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 4, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> I used the "bootloader unlock" nothing happened, then flashed my beta recovery and it ends on bootloop, so i dont advice you guys to test itit at least until i find what caused the bootloop....

Click to collapse



i have two memopad´s (now both are bricked :crying , i want to test your custom recovery but first i want to know how to unlock the bootloader (ehm i know that it can fail but hmm yolo XD)but sp flashtool says "select scatter file first" ... don´t know what it means

sorry for my bad english
 thanks in advance


----------



## VladimirNG (Oct 4, 2013)

*This Rus unlock*



superdragonpt said:


> I used the "bootloader unlock" nothing happened, then flashed my beta recovery and it ends on bootloop, so i dont advice you guys to test itit at least until i find what caused the bootloop....

Click to collapse



This Rus unlock. After you Flash the either the Russian or edit: 0000004000: 53 53 53 53 52 55 53 00 │ 00 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 SSSSRUS #######


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 4, 2013)

VladimirNG said:


> This Rus unlock. After you Flash the either the Russian or edit: 0000004000: 53 53 53 53 52 55 53 00 │ 00 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 SSSSRUS #######

Click to collapse



I've tested it under the values-ru-RU aka the pad was with the russian language as default...
before i flashed it, i checked your files...
Thats not the case, as i said, the recovery partition, is symlinked to another partition, i will need to made the necessary changes and test it again...
The good news are, i was able to connect adb to my pc, for some seconds. But it will required more tests and time.
At the moment my TAB, is soft bricked, but i believe i will get it to his normal state after i get the recovery bugless and functional.


----------



## sajty (Oct 4, 2013)

I think about replacement, because firmware update always fails. But if you make recovery, maybe it will not be necessary...

Sent from my GN


----------



## studon (Oct 4, 2013)

*And another*



sajty said:


> I think about replacement, because firmware update always fails. But if you make recovery, maybe it will not be necessary...
> 
> Sent from my GN

Click to collapse



I'll add myself to list of failed updates. On first boot MiniAppDocking continually stopping and respawning - loads of other apps failing but at least they took the hint when I hit ok. MiniAppDocking constantly grabbing focus. Able to make it into settings so attempted a reset which didn't help. Can't get beyond the select language screen as MiniAppDocking constantly popping up. Any normal boot and tablet attempts to complete upgrade - optimizing apps... Would be more helpful if it would fall back to last known working state...     . Would really rather not return. Asus not having a recovery tool just seems crazy.


----------



## Gronkdalonka (Oct 4, 2013)

studon said:


> I'll add myself to list of failed updates. On first boot MiniAppDocking continually stopping and respawning - loads of other apps failing but at least they took the hint when I hit ok. MiniAppDocking constantly grabbing focus. Able to make it into settings so attempted a reset which didn't help. Can't get beyond the select language screen as MiniAppDocking constantly popping up. Any normal boot and tablet attempts to complete upgrade - optimizing apps... Would be more helpful if it would fall back to last known working state...     . Would really rather not return. Asus not having a recovery tool just seems crazy.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what happened to me  nothing i tried was helping.
Did you root your pad or was it completly stock?

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## aigaming (Oct 4, 2013)

I have 0 problems after update,even fc sound reported problem is working here,i returned build.prop original,factory reseted device,unrooted and then upgraded and restored root
I hate asuses ota updates,so many problems and checks for no reason
Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 4, 2013)

pls can anybody help me...


----------



## Aspru (Oct 5, 2013)

oTeMpLo said:


> Shutdown + 2 reboot fixed score back to 13525...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

Click to collapse



I do not understand exactly what you did, can you help me? I have the same problem.
Thanks


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 5, 2013)

My memo tab as arrived from asus. They gave warranty. Hopefully other people with same issue as mine can feel free to send it to them. Nice from asus.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CaptainEncrypto (Oct 6, 2013)

aigaming said:


> I have 0 problems after update,even fc sound reported problem is working here,i returned build.prop original,factory reseted device,unrooted and then upgraded and restored root
> I hate asuses ota updates,so many problems and checks for no reason
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I second that notion. My updates failed until I replaced build.prop with untouched one and unrooted before update. Update went without a hitch and (knock on wood) so far everything working just fine. I was also able to reroot with framaroot(supersu+borimir exploit) with no apparent problems. 
     The update adds user support and a few useless google apps but other than that I cannot tell a difference as of yet. Hopefully this fixes a few of the bugs I was having where my tablet would randomly reboot from time to time under heavy stress loads....


----------



## flaxjef (Oct 6, 2013)

I also have problems with updating.... Can anybody tell me where I can get a untouched build.prop or explain me how to restore it back to untouched state. Thanks in advance.


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 6, 2013)

flaxjef said:


> I also have problems with updating.... Can anybody tell me where I can get a untouched build.prop or explain me how to restore it back to untouched state. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Without root you will not be able to restore build.prop. its in root folder. If you need I've a backup. I think if you do a factory reset you will have a new created

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tomrev (Oct 6, 2013)

When I install firmware update version 4.2.4 , after download file and reboot, the system show error message. 

Installing update...
Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/ystem/framework/core.odex", "e362ac227de0a7ddeef7429ed3e3a3b4c6bec627", "414c9d3ecb9a4c87f4a684b4f354af6544fe6e3a")
Upadte.zip is not correct Installation aborted.

After this error, I can reboot system but cannot update firmware.

How could I do to fix this problem?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 6, 2013)

tomrev said:


> When I install firmware update version 4.2.4 , after download file and reboot, the system show error message.
> 
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> ...

Click to collapse



I am afraid only doing a factory reset. And then try to update.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tomrev (Oct 6, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> I am afraid only doing a factory reset. And then try to update.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Thank you for your reply. I did factor reset but it still has the same error.


----------



## oTeMpLo (Oct 6, 2013)

You have to replace core.odex with original one!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PedroEscobard (Oct 6, 2013)

*Asus MemoPad HD 7 last Update (Oct.2013)*

I've got the same problem as studon. After installing the proposed upgrade today, my tablet keeps popping "MiniAppDocking has stopped". There's no way to repair it. I tried a factory reset (the hard way, clicking buttons between two popups). It still hangs. I accessed the recovery boot (hold volume up while pressing the on/off button then use volume down to select and volume up to confirm). I made a total wipe. The machine is definitly dead. No way to restore build.prop either (not seen on the sd card in recovery mode). The Memopad was rooted with Framaroot and worked fine. I brought it back to my reseller hoping Asus will repair it for free. Never seen such a mess. On my other phones/tablets, upgrade was either not possible or possible but loosing root only.


----------



## tomrev (Oct 6, 2013)

oTeMpLo said:


> You have to replace core.odex with original one!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I tried Mike_BLN but i guess it not match with my tab because Mike_BLN is RUS but me is WW version.

Could someone share ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 core.odex?


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm looking for a safe way to create a full working backup. I've one but still not founded in the folder. Even in root folders I still not able to find it. When I get it I will upload it and let's see if it solve some problems.  I advice guys to stay away from experiences with this tab. Till someone finds a secure way. The tab is very sensitive.  It's a real case study.  Lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tomrev (Oct 7, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> I'm looking for a safe way to create a full working backup. I've one but still not founded in the folder. Even in root folders I still not able to find it. When I get it I will upload it and let's see if it solve some problems.  I advice guys to stay away from experiences with this tab. Till someone finds a secure way. The tab is very sensitive.  It's a real case study.  Lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you. If you can do full system backup I believe it will help people with firmware problem. Current solution is replace odex file by file when update error occur.


----------



## aigaming (Oct 7, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> Without root you will not be able to restore build.prop. its in root folder. If you need I've a backup. I think if you do a factory reset you will have a new created
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wrong,it doesn't get's restored

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 7, 2013)

aigaming said:


> Wrong,it doesn't get's restored
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Try to replace it if you have root. You must to have a .bak one. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aigaming (Oct 7, 2013)

I'am ok,just telling you that you can't restore with factory reset build.prop,i was waiting for long time for someone to post it so i can update,now my tablet is updated and running good

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## studon (Oct 7, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> I advice guys to stay away from experiences with this tab. Till someone finds a secure way. The tab is very sensitive.  It's a real case study.  Lol.

Click to collapse



If the HD 7 is best avoided is there anything you would recommend? Returned mine as faulty. I'm thinking I might just be best spend the extra for Nexus. Which is a shame as the HD 7 would have been grand if it wasn't for the totally crazy approach from Asus... not even offering offering a rom to reflash, shakes head.


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 7, 2013)

studon said:


> If the HD 7 is best avoided is there anything you would recommend? Returned mine as faulty. I'm thinking I might just be best spend the extra for Nexus. Which is a shame as the HD 7 would have been grand if it wasn't for the totally crazy approach from Asus... not even offering offering a rom to reflash, shakes head.

Click to collapse



That's an option. But I think asus will not make it easy to you. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## studon (Oct 7, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> That's an option. But I think asus will not make it easy to you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



'k, thanks. Thankfully don't have to deal with ASUS. Returned unit to store and they have given refund. Just need to decide on a replacement.


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 7, 2013)

studon said:


> 'k, thanks. Thankfully don't have to deal with ASUS. Returned unit to store and they have given refund. Just need to decide on a replacement.

Click to collapse



Try n7 2012. It's not expensive at moment. In Europe you get it from expansys for 164 euros

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flaxjef (Oct 7, 2013)

tomrev said:


> When I install firmware update version 4.2.4 , after download file and reboot, the system show error message.
> 
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> ...

Click to collapse



I had this problem before and fixed it, I hope it works for you too. You need to be rooted and install lucky patcher. Then go into lucky patcher and click toolbox and then patch to android. Then choose remove all patches from core.jar and press apply. After reboot unroot your device and try the updat again. I hope I helped, please press thanks if I did.


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 7, 2013)

Actually i just emailed Asus about GPL Violation :silly:

So im confident we will have _at least _ an stock rom to flash (via _scatter _file with _SPFlash Tools_, as this is the MTK way for flashing ROMs).

With this i can test all i want, and then just recover my system with the stock ROM. 

So lets see...


----------



## tomrev (Oct 7, 2013)

flaxjef said:


> I had this problem before and fixed it, I hope it works for you too. You need to be rooted and install lucky patcher. Then go into lucky patcher and click toolbox and then patch to android. Then choose remove all patches from core.jar and press apply. After reboot unroot your device and try the updat again. I hope I helped, please press thanks if I did.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. :]

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




superdragonpt said:


> Actually i just emailed Asus about GPL Violation :silly:
> 
> So im confident we will have _at least _ an stock rom to flash (via _scatter _file with _SPFlash Tools_, as this is the MTK way for flashing ROMs).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great! Hope we will hear good news.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 7, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> That's an option. But I think asus will not make it easy to you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Hello!

I'm trying to update from 4.2.1 for 3 days. No luck. Earlier I have integrated some system app updates into my rom with titanium backup, and I have deleted a few system apps (Zinio for instance). After replaced,and filled it with factory state system apps, but I screwed, because I am WW user, and those were RUS apps. Today a kind buddy (Hikari no Tenshi) shared a proper WW build  /system/app and framework backup, and I replaced the messed apps (checked the dates in the rootexplorer) Now, during the update, I am getting the following:  apply_patch_check"/system/lib/libAppDataSearch.so"

This file is completly missing from my lib folder, but I have never deleted such things. What should I do?

Thanks.

*assert failed: apply_patch_check"/system/lib/libAppDataSearch.so"*


----------



## synistron (Oct 8, 2013)

Where is the update temp file kept? I can't seem to update, but if I want to try again, it won't let me via the settings/update menu. It says the server might be busy.


----------



## tomrev (Oct 8, 2013)

synistron said:


> Where is the update temp file kept? I can't seem to update, but if I want to try again, it won't let me via the settings/update menu. It says the server might be busy.

Click to collapse



Update file stores in /cache filename: pkgfile. Try restart and update again.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## sajty (Oct 8, 2013)

synistron said:


> Where is the update temp file kept? I can't seem to update, but if I want to try again, it won't let me via the settings/update menu. It says the server might be busy.

Click to collapse



I always have this message. I think, it's because of root or some app. Do factory reset and you will be fine.

Sent from my GN


----------



## flaxjef (Oct 8, 2013)

synistron said:


> Where is the update temp file kept? I can't seem to update, but if I want to try again, it won't let me via the settings/update menu. It says the server might be busy.

Click to collapse



Try to disable WiFi and then enable WiFi and then I works again.... At least this works for me

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk 4


----------



## sajty (Oct 8, 2013)

flaxjef said:


> Try to disable WiFi and then enable WiFi and then I works again.... At least this works for me
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Will try it too.


----------



## kernell (Oct 8, 2013)

testadeferro said:


> I dont have the tab with me now. But when it comes back from asus maybe I can make you a list of what can be safely removed. Or someone here can be generous enough to do this. One can tell you. I got same performance and better battery times then my nexus 7. Amazing!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi, could you please post the list of safe removable bloatware? 
Or someone else in this forum that already been thru this selection.

I really don't want to start removing them blindly. I'm afraid of softbricking my tablet.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 8, 2013)

kernell said:


> Hi, could you please post the list of safe removable bloatware?
> Or someone else in this forum that already been thru this selection.
> 
> I really don't want to start removing them blindly. I'm afraid of softbricking my tablet.

Click to collapse



Don't remove any factory installed app from this tablet if you want to do any system updates  in the future.


----------



## flaxjef (Oct 8, 2013)

kernell said:


> Hi, could you please post the list of safe removable bloatware?
> Or someone else in this forum that already been thru this selection.
> 
> I really don't want to start removing them blindly. I'm afraid of softbricking my tablet.

Click to collapse



In fact you can remove most of the factory installed apps.  But it is adviced that you keep backups of your apps,  so you can restore them if you want to update your pad in the future.  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kernell (Oct 8, 2013)

flaxjef said:


> In fact you can remove most of the factory installed apps.  But it is adviced that you keep backups of your apps,  so you can restore them if you want to update your pad in the future.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk Pro

Click to collapse



I've already done a full system backup in recovery menu to a SD Card. But I honestly don't know if thats enough.


----------



## flaxjef (Oct 8, 2013)

kernell said:


> I've already done a full system backup in recovery menu to a SD Card. But I honestly don't know if thats enough.

Click to collapse



It should be enough.


----------



## aigaming (Oct 8, 2013)

Why the hell would you remove anything and risk no update while you have android freeze option?

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kernell (Oct 8, 2013)

aigaming said:


> Why the hell would you remove anything and risk no update while you have android freeze option?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I`m sorry for not beeing at your level in this matter.
If you could be so kind to answer me some doubts, I would be grateful:
Does the freeze option completely stops application and it`s background services?
Does it have the unfreeze option?
If it does, the application gets back to its original state? Or to the last state I`ve left it? I mean configs and changes are gone or not. Like my notes in supernote lite are kept or gone?
Thank you for your time and patience.
By the way I`m using Titanium backup to do the job.


----------



## aigaming (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes it does,np m8,freeze stops process and service,just download freezer from market,freeze asus apps and you are good 2 go,you can one click unfreeze if you want

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kernell (Oct 8, 2013)

aigaming said:


> Yes it does,np m8,freeze stops process and service,just download freezer from market,freeze asus apps and you are good 2 go,you can one click unfreeze if you want
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I`ve done a quick search in google play for "freezer" and got a few results. Since that there is so much garbage software (cloneware If there is such word, and fakes) out there that I prefer to ask you: which one is it? Or at least, who‘s the devoloper?


----------



## aigaming (Oct 9, 2013)

Just go to google play and type freeze apps,you will find many apps that can do that on market,root required i mostly use chiefs freezer and app quarantine root and another great app is greenefy root,is auto freezes apps you select and when you run them they deefreze auto with no delay!

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kernell (Oct 9, 2013)

Do you know a way to change the battery icon on status bar to the circular one with percentage?

I'm thinking about using Flash Gordon (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2250555) to flash a zip (Gauge Battery MOD v2.0.zip). But afraid to get a brand new "paper weight"...


----------



## 1asbak1 (Oct 9, 2013)

How exactly were you planning to flash that zip? We dont have a costum recovery yet right?

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## flaxjef (Oct 9, 2013)

kernell said:


> Do you know a way to change the battery icon on status bar to the circular one with percentage?
> 
> I'm thinking about using Flash Gordon (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2250555) to flash a zip (Gauge Battery MOD v2.0.zip). But afraid to get a brand new "paper weight"...

Click to collapse



Always battery.... This program can do it for you,  but it only 2 downsides are you have to move it yourself to the position you want.  And the icon is always visible even on notifications

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itman-ch (Oct 9, 2013)

Xposed installed? If so, have a look at gravity box. Seach is your friend.

It's a toolbox to change various aspects of the UI.

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kernell (Oct 9, 2013)

1asbak1 said:


> How exactly were you planning to flash that zip? We dont have a costum recovery yet right?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I wont do it, don't want to take the chance of "bricking" it. But, did you open the link I've posted? 

If you didn't, please feel free to peak, here the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2250555

Interesting thing, but kind of beta stage.


----------



## aigaming (Oct 9, 2013)

Any serrious modifications(framework) are not recommended on our tablet till we get the cwm recovery it's verry easy to brick it

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## theskeemer (Oct 12, 2013)

You all made me very nervous about OTA update. So I applied two methods of preventing it and soft bricked my tablet in the process. The first method may have worked, not sure? I put FOTAKill.apk in /system/app as described here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249350 If this didn't work, at least it didn't hurt anything.

Then, like a dummy, I tried a second method just to be sure. I navigated to /system/etc/security and rename the file "otacerts.zip" to "otacerts.zip.bak as described here http://www.chargeforums.com/forum/d...s-ota-update-very-easy-but-requires-root.html this method put me in a nasty boot loop and I cant keep my device in fastboot for more that a few seconds so I don't think there is anyway out? Stay away from this method of preventing OTA updates! If you have any thoughts about preventing OTA updates, regarding the first method described above, or with alternative methods, please share. Thanks


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## ~Phil~ (Oct 13, 2013)

Is someone able to do a Titanium Backup of the 4.2.1 Version of the Stock Android Browser (not Chrome, Stock.).

Thanks in advanced,

Phil


----------



## rsndetre (Oct 13, 2013)

~Phil~ said:


> Is someone able to do a Titanium Backup of the 4.2.1 Version of the Stock Android Browser (not Chrome, Stock.).
> 
> Thanks in advanced,
> 
> Phil

Click to collapse



I could use that too. I lost the stock browser by mistake. 
A factory reset didn't solve anything, but made the things worse ... chrome is unresponsive sometimes, the default launcher is crashing when I try to bring new apps from app drawer, so I am using Nova now.

Anyway, strange behaviour ...


----------



## ~Phil~ (Oct 13, 2013)

And.. Just installing over a file Manager in system/app/ isn't working. 
Rights are how they should be. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 14, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Have I screwed up the thick.
> 
> The update was giving error because the system / build.prop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same Problem. The pad stand at the bootanimation. I can connect via  ADB / fastboot. But i cant get r/w permissions To the pad. Are you root is the error. The pad was rooted via framaroot before the Brick. 

Has anybody an idea ????

THX greetz from Germany Shoxx

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 14, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> I had the same Problem. The pad stand at the bootanimation. I can connect via  ADB / fastboot. But i cant get r/w permissions To the pad. Are you root is the error. The pad was rooted via framaroot before the Brick.
> 
> Has anybody an idea ????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My solution was to send to the technical service.



Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the fast answer..

Hmmm. That sounds not good. Because there must be a way To fix this Problem. ?? Did asus repair it. ????   Greets

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kernell (Oct 14, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> I had the same Problem. The pad stand at the bootanimation. I can connect via  ADB / fastboot. But i cant get r/w permissions To the pad. Are you root is the error. The pad was rooted via framaroot before the Brick.
> 
> Has anybody an idea ????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. I'm no expert at this matter, but I think you could try the following:

[GUIDE] Full Phone Backup without Unlock or Root:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1420351

It's about backup and restore via adb.

I hope it would help.


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 14, 2013)

*Asus Original Firmware*

Seen on the Russian Server, New Posts !!!!!

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=486532&st=400#entry25818271


Hope will work. 

Would test it. yet.  :good:


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 14, 2013)

Did someone downloaded files :



> 1) SP_Drivers_v1.5 - драйвера (MT65xx Preloader под все системы)
> 2) ULK173_20130618_2123_CSC - FlashTool c DA

Click to collapse



??? 

It looks like they are deleted. Please upload, i will try to recover my hd7. I don´t understand why delete after one day?

It looks like it works, some guy unbricked the pad!!!



> Ура, оживил свой кирпич. Был циклический ребут.
> Заливку пользовательской прошивки пришлось делать два раза подряд, не понял почему, но после первого раза вообще не реагировал на кнопку включения и при подключении к USB не показывал индикатор батарейки.
> А вот сервисная прошивка залилась с первого раза, но при прошивке в этом пункте пришлось еще два раза указывать на место положение драйверов.
> Может кабель USB надо было выдернуть чуть подождав.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 14, 2013)

*It WORKS !!!!*

*UNBRICKED MY MEMOPAD HD7 ME173X!!!!!!​*​​

_*Thanks The Guy"s From 4PDA.ru *_

**** Russian Rules ****
*

Original Thread 4pa: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=486532&st=400#entry25818271

Loader + Driver Links from 4pda:*
http://plasmon.rghost.ru/download/4...76510c9ab14c6aebc1eb81dcf/SP_Drivers_v1.5.rar
http://plasmon.rghost.ru/download/4...f6f0359509734b25/ULK173_20130618_2123_CSC.rar​For the Tut on 4pda i used Translator

* Thanks Enriki from:http://4pda.ru/ *​

:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:*4pda.ru MADE MY DAY* :good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:​


----------



## Jkmoran (Oct 14, 2013)

That's a really good new! now i think will be more easy that our tablet get a custom recovery, right?


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 14, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> *UNBRICKED MY MEMOPAD !!!!!!​*​​
> 
> _*Thanks The Guy"s From 4PDA.ru Russian Rules *_
> *Broken Links from 4pda:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, links are not broken, they are hosted on forum and need to register.


----------



## kernell (Oct 14, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> *UNBRICKED MY MEMOPAD !!!!!!​*​​
> 
> _*Thanks The Guy"s From 4PDA.ru Russian Rules *_
> *Loader + Driver Links from 4pda:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you please make a tutorial so we, I mean xda, have one of our own?  Avoiding the need of register an account in a foreign forum just to use it once.

But, of course, keeping/giving proper credits to Enriki from 4pda.ru.

I think we all would be grateful. At least I would.

As you already have a 4pda.ru account you could at least ask Enriki If he wouldn`t mind If we share his discovery, his tutorial in our forum.


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 14, 2013)

I made it too, unbricked and updated. Thanks a lot Enriki!!!


----------



## phantan74 (Oct 15, 2013)

petarmongoose said:


> I made it too, unbricked and updated. Thanks a lot Enriki!!!

Click to collapse



You help yourselves guide. Thanks


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 15, 2013)

*Tut*

I would make a tut tommorow


----------



## phantan74 (Oct 15, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> I would make a tut tommorow

Click to collapse



thank you very much

p/s: give me 2 files ULK173_20130618_2123_CSC.rar and SP_Drivers_v1.5.rar


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 15, 2013)

kernell said:


> Could you please make a tutorial so we, I mean xda, have one of our own?  Avoiding the need of register an account in a foreign forum just to use it once.
> 
> But, of course, keeping/giving proper credits to Enriki from 4pda.ru.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





phantan74 said:


> thank you very much
> 
> p/s: give me 2 files ULK173_20130618_2123_CSC.rar and SP_Drivers_v1.5.rar

Click to collapse



http://plasmon.rghost.ru/download/49...ivers_v1.5.rar
http://plasmon.rghost.ru/download/49...8_2123_CSC.rar​


----------



## phantan74 (Oct 15, 2013)

check your download link helps.

thanks


----------



## kernell (Oct 15, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> I would make a tut tommorow

Click to collapse



will you really do it? or you were just kiddin?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes i do 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 15, 2013)

*not my day*

sorry guys im still at work and does not know how long it takes. at breakfast i build a bad little how to in german language. with pics. here it is.
at evening or tommorow i would make one in english.

http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/65357758/file.html

see you later   shox


----------



## numero2 (Oct 15, 2013)

shoxxy, you have posted a gmail link ....


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 15, 2013)

I know:sly: its an link To an attachment. Because i had no inet at work and did the howto AS pdf

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## numero2 (Oct 15, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> I know:sly: its an link To an attachment. Because i had no inet at work and did the howto AS pdf
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok, but is totally useless ... the attachment is in your account ... or not?


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 15, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> sorry guys im still at work and does not know how long it takes. at breakfast i build a bad little how to in german language. with pics. here it is.
> at evening or tommorow i would make one in english.
> 
> Upload it but inet on phone is so unstable here .....
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 15, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> Thanks for the fast answer..
> 
> Hmmm. That sounds not good. Because there must be a way To fix this Problem. ?? Did asus repair it. ????   Greets
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry just now responding.

Yes, the service technician Asus solved the problem.

I already have the tablet with me again. :victory:


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 15, 2013)

Jkmoran said:


> That's a really good new! now i think will be more easy that our tablet get a custom recovery, right?

Click to collapse



Oh yeahhhh  
Will work on it again on the next weekend  

Im just waiting for my TAB to come from the service center, after so many atempts to flash the recovery partition, at least i learned the "hacks" that ASUS made to this TAB


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 15, 2013)

pls does anybody know a good tut for the preloader driver install cause, im on win7 home prem 64bit and and other people say it can´t be instlled on 64 bit ??

thanks in advance


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 15, 2013)

Its not true, i unbricked tab on win7 x64. For me, everything works fine. At first, i didnt install drivers on the first step becouse my device has recognized. I supose becouse i installed asus drivers earlyer, from the asus site, you can try that. Than,  on the 3rd step, during the service firmware flash, win was find the unknown device, and i just navigate to the folder from the device manager. Flashtool just continued writing after that. Its important to understand, when you plug in device, PC recognises him just for the few seconds. After that recharging starts, and than you must re-plug. Sorry on my bad english. 

Just for the record, i have made very fine translation on Serbian, here is it, with drivers and flashtool.

www.4shared.com/rar/v9RxSUQV/HD7_unbrick_tools_and_drivers.html


----------



## Markncha (Oct 15, 2013)

*asus memo pad me172v*

can anyone show me or step by step procedure of rooting my asus memo pad?
i've been crazy over downloading so many apps already yet it was still says "need to root your device first to proceed"
what is wrong? all the link i'd followed but nothing happens.
please help me with this.

thank u


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 15, 2013)

Markncha said:


> can anyone show me or step by step procedure of rooting my asus memo pad?
> i've been crazy over downloading so many apps already yet it was still says "need to root your device first to proceed"
> what is wrong? all the link i'd followed but nothing happens.
> please help me with this.
> ...

Click to collapse



just download and install framaroot


petarmongoose said:


> Its not true, i unbricked tab on win7 x64. For me, everything works fine. At first, i didnt install drivers on the first step becouse my device has recognized. I supose becouse i installed asus drivers earlyer, from the asus site, you can try that. Than,  on the 3rd step, during the service firmware flash, win was find the unknown device, and i just navigate to the folder from the device manager. Flashtool just continued writing after that. Its important to understand, when you plug in device, PC recognises him just for the few seconds. After that recharging starts, and than you must re-plug. Sorry on my bad english.
> 
> Just for the record, i have made very fine translation on Serbian, here is it, with drivers and flashtool.
> 
> www.4shared.com/rar/v9RxSUQV/HD7_unbrick_tools_and_drivers.html

Click to collapse



thx i try it


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 15, 2013)

*TIP - How to enable USB debugging*

Good Afternoon,



 I hereby inform you that those who want to enable USB debugging just go to:



 1 definitions;

 2nd on the tablet;

 3rd press 5 times successive where it says build number and voila!!  


 A step back and have the options enabled programmer :good:

If I help you press thanks button!!!!

 greetings,

 Jorge Moreira


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 15, 2013)

ehm i just want to say that both hd7 are unbricked and i am extremly happy


----------



## phantan74 (Oct 16, 2013)

petarmongoose said:


> Its not true, i unbricked tab on win7 x64. For me, everything works fine. At first, i didnt install drivers on the first step becouse my device has recognized. I supose becouse i installed asus drivers earlyer, from the asus site, you can try that. Than,  on the 3rd step, during the service firmware flash, win was find the unknown device, and i just navigate to the folder from the device manager. Flashtool just continued writing after that. Its important to understand, when you plug in device, PC recognises him just for the few seconds. After that recharging starts, and than you must re-plug. Sorry on my bad english.
> 
> Just for the record, i have made very fine translation on Serbian, here is it, with drivers and flashtool.

Click to collapse



How to know if you have been brick.

Thanks


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 16, 2013)

Can you be more specific please? I don't understand your question. What to know?


----------



## kernell (Oct 16, 2013)

Am I the unlucky one... my 3 years old nephew saw me putting down my pad hd7 on a bar table with 1,5m tall in our living room, he wanted the tablet so badly that he grabbed a chair, climbed to the top of it and when he could reached my tablet.. down it went, the tablet, not the kid, thank god) but, now 1/5 of my screen's has thin black lines and a black bar at the bottom... I bought it a week ago, a week of usage...

do you know if is it to hard to change this screen? digitizer is ok.

I'm from Portugal, I bought it at radiopopular, does anyone knows a way that maybe they change it, some sort of magical excuse?

No recovery for this one...


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 16, 2013)

Markncha said:


> can anyone show me or step by step procedure of rooting my asus memo pad?
> i've been crazy over downloading so many apps already yet it was still says "need to root your device first to proceed"
> what is wrong? all the link i'd followed but nothing happens.
> please help me with this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You're in the wrong topic.

Your model is: ASUS ME172V 

The topic that talks about your model, you can see here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2216390

The Framaroot certainly will not work for your model.

If I help you, press thanks button. A simple gesture that encourages us to help! :good:

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## jananan (Oct 16, 2013)

hi guys, 

i am a new owner. 

is framaroot the recommended root method or would motochopper be better ? 

i know the end result will still be the same for now, rooted but still with locked bootloader.

just wanted to know which is the preferred method ?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 16, 2013)

jananan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am a new owner.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Framaroot is much more simple and practical. :good:

Do not lose any time, no need to connect the Asus computer.

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## jananan (Oct 16, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Framaroot is much more simple and practical. :good:
> 
> Do not lose any time, no need to connect the Asus computer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup. 

framaroot 1.61 took like 15 seconds to root (including downloading time) and a reboot = you're done. 

thanks


----------



## Beryup (Oct 16, 2013)

*Problem Asus M. Pad Hd 7*

Hello to all,

I dont know where to go to solve my problem.

After the release of the new update 4.2.2 , for our Asus Memo Pad HD 7 ,

I tried to download it via OTA , but after downloading it .. to installation stops with the message "Error" ( in Recovery ) .

Someone has happened something like this?

I contacted Asus support , they said:

Dear Mr . Joseph ,

I provide the procedure for manually updating the device and also
the reset procedure .

- Turn off the pad ;
- Copy the update file ( ASUS_BUNDLE.zip ) and insert the SD card into the
pad ;
- Start download mode ( Droidboot ) -> PWR Key Volume UP
- Once started Droidboot , Select SD Download

- wait for the update phase .
Factory Reset :
- Turn off the pad ;
- Start download mode ( Droidboot ) -> PWR Key Volume UP
- Once started Droidboot , select Factory Reset

Sincerely .


-------------

But I went to the Asus site .. in the support section of our device , it 's nothing .


Someone can give me a solution to my problem ?


The only things I did were to the root , with framaroot .. and I put as system app whit Link2SD , the DPS Manager , could this be the cause?

Also just bought, while installing a previous update , half installed (still in recovery) has shut down the tablet.

Sorry for my bad English .

Thank you for help.


----------



## devconw (Oct 17, 2013)

Beryup said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I dont know where to go to solve my problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46500951&postcount=250
can this be helpful to you?


----------



## lebobo (Oct 17, 2013)

*Specific forum for Asus Memo Pad HD7 ME173X*

@administrator : Please create a specific forum for this new device :  Asus Memo Pad HD7 ME173X


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys :rolleyes

2 days ago i rescued my memo from soft brick.  Then i began with little bit modding. (Change icons, statusbar .....) everything works fine. So the half night i modding and flashing. Modding and flashing. At late night (i was very tired) after flashing my pad was off. Nothing seems to go. When i put the usb cable to my pc , he shows unknown device. At next morning it comes nothing when i put it in. No windows sound NOTHING 

So i got a Fullbrick. 
I can not say today what exactly i have done at this night. I think i have push wrong buttons in spflashtool , but i am not sure. 

Now a guy send me a link from 4.pda . i translate it and there was a member with exactly the same prob. He could rescue his pad when he take off the back cover and disconnect / connect the battery from mainboard. 

Now my question :  did anybody knows about this solution or has another idea about fullbrick. ? 

Sorry for my bad english 

Greetz from Germany 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kernell (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but:

Is there a way to make android believe or forget about the true size of my screen? I mean, rezise screen or something like that,  got a cracked lcd screen on the bottom, about 1/6 unusable... (kids... are amazing...), 
if I could make it believe that the screen has different size, in a way that it wouldn't use the cracked part it would solve my problem... already searched for lcd on ebay, it costs 286 euros...


----------



## PedroEscobard (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey Guys, this is not the place to complain about your various misfortunes. We want a way to restore a *software* bricked tablet. Soxxy was supposed to post an english tutorial related to this topic. Sorry that he broke his tablet and I hope he'll find a way to recover. But we, the ones with a tablet which doesn't boot after an update, would like to know how to unbrick the plate. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 17, 2013)

ehm does any body know a good cpu control app for the mtk8125 ??? 
...cause kernel tuner can´t set the min. freq and when it wake up from deep sleep only 1 core is active.

and the 2nd question : the standard max. freq is 1,5ghz , right ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Adrians620 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi to everyone!!! I'm trying to unbrick my MemoPad but there's no way to do it because I'm not sure about what I have to do just before to start to write memory on my device. I don't know If I have to turn on my device and connect before to flash or to put it on flashboot mode or recovery mode. Thanks in advance


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys
5 minutes ago i rescued my pad from the fullbrick . i disconnect the pad from the battery and connect it again. And my pc find the pad And i could flash it again. 

At late evening today i make an english howto flash and unbrick . 

Greetz shoxx 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lebobo (Oct 17, 2013)

If you wish a specific forum for ASUS Memo Pad HD 7 ME173X, please quote my message with '+1' and click on thanks button on the following post : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46560736


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 17, 2013)

*[Howto] Unbrick memopad HD7*

*HowTo "Unbrick Asus Memo Pad HD7"*

*Note: The Files and the Knowledge in this tut, are from   4pda.ru , and not from me*​
*Original Thread 4pda: Thread ​*
*Many Thanks to: Enriki from 4pda.ru​*​
*Note:​*
*Use The Flashtool only its Show"n in this HowTo, otherwise you risk to Brick your Device*

*What we need:*

Driver : SP Drivers 1.5
Flashtool: ULK173_20130618_2123_CSC
Firmware: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918

*
Step 1 : Install The Driver See this Thread 

By:   kumar abhishek*
************************************************************************************************************************************************************

*Step 2: Unbrick*
Unrar The Flashtool and open the Flash_tool.exe. (1) Klick on Scatter_Loading and choose the "MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc" from the "signed_bin" thats inside the Firmware Folder.
(2)  At Flashtool klick Window and choose Write Memory




Next, klick Write Memory, Open Raw  and choose the "sro-default-lock-sign.img" file from the "signed_bin" Folder. Memory Settings must be "EMMC"

Before Flashing: Everytime when you klick Button to Flash , the Memopad must OFF and DISCONNECT from the PC. After you klick the write memory Button Connect the Pad to your Pc .Nothing more !!! You dont have to push any Button on the Pad!!!
The Flash Progress should beginn, when it succesfully Finished A Green Ring is shown.












*Disconnect The Pad from PC​*
Next:
Klick: Special Format #1 Settings see in the Picture, and Start the Flash Progress shown above !



*Disconnect The Pad from PC​*
Next:
Klick: Special Format #2 Settings see in the Picture, and Start the Flash Progress shown above !


*Disconnect The Pad from PC​*
*Now The Pad is Unbricked !!! Last Step Install Firmware:*

Go to the Flashtool main Screen klick "Scatter_loading" this Time choose the " MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc " from the " ImageME173X " Folder. Its in the Firmware Folder. (See next Picture)




Start Flashing with the Download Button, Connect Pad to Pc , When The Green Ring is Shown:

*Your MemoPad is Rescued*​*
ps: Sorry for my Bad English, i hope i can somebody help to Unbrick his memopad !!!!!

Greetz Shoxx​*
This HowTo is Fast made, because i had No Time at moment !!The Pics would be Changed tommoroe!!!​


----------



## tomrev (Oct 17, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> *HowTo "Unbrick Asus Memo Pad HD7"*
> 
> *Note: The Files and the Knowledge in this tut, are from   4pda.ru , and not from me*​
> *Original Thread 4pda: Thread ​*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks,shoxxy. However, I can not see the picture in your post.


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 17, 2013)

lebobo said:


> If you wish a specific forum for ASUS Memo Pad HD 7 ME173X, please quote my message with '+1' and click on thanks button on the following post : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46560736

Click to collapse





tomrev said:


> Thanks,shoxxy. However, I can not see the picture in your post.

Click to collapse




Can you see no pics ????


----------



## Beryup (Oct 17, 2013)

> Step 1 : Install The Driver See this Thread

Click to collapse



someone can explain me how to install these drivers because there isnt a setup.exe?
I looked the thread mentioned but I have not figured out how to do it, sorry







lebobo said:


> If you wish a specific forum for ASUS Memo Pad HD 7 ME173X, please quote my message with '+1' and click on thanks button on the following post : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46560736

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 18, 2013)

Beryup said:


> someone can explain me how to install these drivers because there isnt a setup.exe?
> I looked the thread mentioned but I have not figured out how to do it, sorry
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



at the end of this Thread ar driver too


----------



## Beryup (Oct 18, 2013)

I've downloaded it but don't know how to install them.


can you explain me please?



sorry for my bad english


----------



## kanefan67 (Oct 18, 2013)

@shoxxy

Is it correct to use the scatter file of the ImageME173X folder for the final flashing step? In the 4.2.4 firmware attached to this thread the images are in the signed_bin folder and are only showing in the flash tool when the scatter file from that folder is selected.


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 18, 2013)

kanefan67 said:


> @shoxxy
> 
> Is it correct to use the scatter file of the ImageME173X folder for the final flashing step? In the 4.2.4 firmware attached to this thread the images are in the signed_bin folder and are only showing in the flash tool when the scatter file from that folder is selected.

Click to collapse



Yes thats right 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kanefan67 (Oct 18, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> Yes thats right
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right to use the scatter file from the  ImageME173X folder or from the signed_bin folder?

Looking at the pictures you flashed 4.2.3 firmware for the example? Here the (not signed) images were in the  ImageME173X folder. 
The 4.2.4 has the (signed) images in the signed_bin folder.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 18, 2013)

At last flash use  imageME173X folder scatter file. I had written in howto 
When i had more time i upload new pics
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhs013232 (Oct 18, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> *HowTo "Unbrick Asus Memo Pad HD7"*
> 
> *Note: The Files and the Knowledge in this tut, are from   4pda.ru , and not from me*​
> *Original Thread 4pda: Thread ​*
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the tut, but I have one question. Is this solution affecting the warranty of the memo pad? I brought this device in Hong Kong, is this solution will make change on the rom? thanks again


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 18, 2013)

@rhs

The rom seems to be 100% stock. Im not the dev. I can not answer your question for sure. 

Greetz

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beryup (Oct 18, 2013)

Beryup said:


> I've downloaded it but don't know how to install them.
> 
> 
> can you explain me please?
> ...

Click to collapse



up


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 18, 2013)

Beryup said:


> up

Click to collapse



Look at step 1 theres an detailed easy tutorial.with pictures. Just follow step by step 
More i can"t do at moment because i am at work
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beryup (Oct 18, 2013)

shoxxy excuse, I install the drivers.

but I have another problem

in step 2, (Next, klick Write Memory, Open Raw and choose the " default-lock-sign.img" file from the "signed_bin" Folder. Memory Settings must be "EMMC")


The file "default-locl-sign.img 'there isnt.

this is what I have in the folder.

http://i40.tinypic.com/2en3srm.png


What should I do?

sorry


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 18, 2013)

Beryup said:


> shoxxy excuse, I install the drivers.
> 
> but I have another problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




sro-default-lock-sign

is right, i would change it at the tut :laugh:


----------



## Beryup (Oct 18, 2013)

> sro-default-lock-sign
> 
> is right, i would change it at the tut

Click to collapse



lol , sorry .

Thanks..


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 19, 2013)

*CWM Custom Recovery (With Bugs) (HELP!!)   *

_*CWM On my Memopad HD 7 ME173X(with Bugs)*_


*Hey Guys

After many pages XDA threads, Flash processes and errors , it's me with my options, (I'm not a developer) (Copy + Paste) managed to get up and running CWM on my memo pad HD7. With Bugs.

Now I need developer help, because that is certainly much faster than when
I am Reading and Learning a few days long.

Firmware on The Device: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918
Bugs

1 The CWM is upside down. So boot to 180 degrees.

2.The SD Partition can not mounted, to save Backup, Reading is no Proble,m
I could create a full backup!!, but only with external SD card inserted. (see picture)

The buttons all work normally.

Build with MTKDroidTools, and also flashed.

Before the CWM Screen Boots , Starts The Select Screen from Stock Rom

edit: Install Flashable zip. Works

Then we'll see how it goes.

When somebody can Fix The Problems with me, Send me PN Please

 (I think i had not enough Knowledge) at this Time and it would take much more Time.(Newbie)

And many Luck was there too. That it Boot.​*​











*Greetz Shoxx​*


----------



## jsantiago.antonio (Oct 19, 2013)

This is absolutely awesome, fantastic job! Cant wait to see this fleshed out.


----------



## devconw (Oct 19, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> *HowTo "Unbrick Asus Memo Pad HD7"*
> 
> *Note: The Files and the Knowledge in this tut, are from   4pda.ru , and not from me*​
> *Original Thread 4pda: Thread ​*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your works but...my browser can't show the pics, all the pics are replaced by an icon with "site don't allowed"


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 19, 2013)

devconw said:


> Thanks for your works but...my browser can't show the pics, all the pics are replaced by an icon with "site don't allowed"

Click to collapse



my Browser Shows the Pics. hmmm i am not at home, so i cant do anything at moment. SORRY . Try another Browser ??


----------



## biceman (Oct 19, 2013)

devconw said:


> Thanks for your works but...my browser can't show the pics, all the pics are replaced by an icon with "site don't allowed"

Click to collapse



You have an issue with your computer/browser/firewall/malware. Pics show fine.


----------



## BrBucket (Oct 19, 2013)

@shoxxy: Great work, Thanks to you and BigLeo I unbricked my HD7 last thursday... ThanskThanksThanks.

At the last step, choose the "MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc" from the "signed_bin" folder, if you choose the one thats inside the ImageME173X Folder only the 'Preloader' is checked.


----------



## Kukec (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUj6pNgUS20 OTG works?


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 19, 2013)

It works with external power supply, everybody knows that a long time ago.


----------



## ZRJO (Oct 20, 2013)

*Roms?*

Has anyone tried to make a rom for this tablet yet..?


----------



## phantan74 (Oct 20, 2013)

ZRJO said:


> Has anyone tried to make a rom for this tablet yet..?

Click to collapse




your request at this site



lebobo said:


> If you wish a specific forum for ASUS Memo Pad HD 7 ME173X, please quote my message with '+1' and click on thanks button on the following post : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46560736

Click to collapse


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 20, 2013)

*yes*



phantan74 said:


> your request at this site

Click to collapse



Yes I Build a test rom, in dxisdas  Kitche, but it wonts install at my CWM. because i had noch working Meta_inf. And no Time, then im Working on The Recovery .......


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 20, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> _*
> CWM On my Memopad HD 7 ME173X(with Bugs*_

Click to collapse




shoxxy said:


> *Greetz Shoxx​*

Click to collapse



And how did you passed the LOCKED Bootloader ?

If the bootloader is locked, you are not able to flash into that partition


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## tomrev (Oct 21, 2013)

biceman said:


> You have an issue with your computer/browser/firewall/malware. Pics show fine.

Click to collapse



It looks like this pic host block on some country / IP. Proxy solves problem.


----------



## abj123 (Oct 21, 2013)

*IT work!!!!!*

thank you so much shoxy


----------



## devconw (Oct 21, 2013)

tomrev said:


> It looks like this pic host block on some country / IP. Proxy solves problem.

Click to collapse



yes. when i checked one day later, no proxy and no other setting changes, all the pics show no problem.


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 21, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> And how did you passed the LOCKED Bootloader ?
> 
> If the bootloader is locked, you are not able to flash into that partition​

Click to collapse




When i be back at home i would send you how i bring it on my pad. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk-4​


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 21, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> When i be back at home i would send you how i bring it on my pad.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk-4

Click to collapse



Well if you managed to unlock the bootloader and flash an (faulty) recovery.
Fell free to share the method, as i have already made an recovery with the correct options and modules for our TAB.
*All i need right now, is the correct flash method* to flash into the* /emmc/recovery partition*

*Also you MUST add this to the default.prop:*


```
#
# ADDITIONAL_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES
#
ro.secure=0
ro.allow.mock.location=1
persist.mtk.aee.aed=on
ro.debuggable=1
persist.service.adb.enable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mtp
persist.service.acm.enable=0
ro.mount.fs=EXT4

ro.product.model=ME173X
ro.product.brand=asus
ro.product.name=WW_memo
ro.product.device=ME173X
ro.product.board=ME173X
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=asus
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
```
*And use my modified init.rc:*


```
import /init.recovery.${ro.hardware}.rc

on early-init
    start ueventd

on init
    export PATH /sbin
    export ANDROID_ROOT /system
    export ANDROID_DATA /data
    export EXTERNAL_STORAGE /sdcard
    export INTERNAL_STORAGE /sdcard2

    symlink /system/etc /etc

    mkdir /boot
    mkdir /sdcard
    mkdir /sdcard2
    mkdir /sd-ext
    mkdir /datadata
    mkdir /emmc
    mkdir /system
    mkdir /data
    mkdir /cache
    mount /tmp /tmp tmpfs
    insmod /sec.ko
    mknod /dev/sec c 182 0
    chmod 0660 /dev/sec
    
    chown root shell /tmp
    chmod 0775 /tmp

    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 0BB4
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0c01
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions adb

on boot

    ifup lo
    hostname localhost
    domainname localdomain

    class_start default

service ueventd /sbin/ueventd
    critical

service recovery /sbin/recovery

service adbd /sbin/adbd recovery
    disabled

# adbd is controlled via property triggers in init.<platform>.usb.rc
service adbd /sbin/adbd
    class core
    disabled

# Always start adbd on userdebug and eng builds
on property:ro.debuggable=1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iSerial 0123456789ABCDEF
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iManufacturer ${ro.product.manufacturer}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iProduct ${ro.product.model}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 19d2
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0260
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions mass_storage,adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd
    setprop service.adb.root 1

# Restart adbd so it can run as root
on property:service.adb.root=1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    restart adbd
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
```

*IF you really managed to flash that Recovery, update your recovery with this default.prop And this init.rc
*


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 21, 2013)

I´m excited like a little Girl 
Thanks to all the People who work on this Tab. Your better then Asus


----------



## aigaming (Oct 21, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Well if you managed to unlock the bootloader and flash an (faulty) recovery.
> Fell free to share the method, as i have already made an recovery with the correct options and modules for our TAB.
> *All i need right now, is the correct flash method* to flash into the* /emmc/recovery partition*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well yeah,i am also interested how he managed to unlock the bootloader


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 21, 2013)

aigaming said:


> Well yeah,i am also interested how he managed to unlock the bootloader

Click to collapse



Im working on it, my main problem is the lack of time during the week... 
Im expecting to have an working custom recovery til the end of this Sunday if all works well ...


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 21, 2013)

RECOVERY --->  DONE !!! :victory:

Just need to test all the functions now, but its looking good so far 

Big Thanks to *shoxxy for some hints*, and specialy for *our Russian Friends* for the Files

Edit:

Recovery is upside down (thats normal in this resolutions), still throwing some errors, but those are not the hardest... Now all i need is time


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 21, 2013)

Some hints lol  good work

RECOVERY ---> DONE !!! :victory:

Just need to test all the functions now, but its looking good so far ￼

Big Thanks to shoxxy for some hints, and specialy for our Russian Friends for the Files

Edit:

Recovery is upside down (thats normal in this resolutions), still throwing some errors, but those are not the hardest... Now all i need is time ￼

Like my .......


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## 1asbak1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Will you write a tutorial?  When all is done?  Great job sofar! 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## t0bb (Oct 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> RECOVERY --->  DONE !!! :victory:
> 
> Just need to test all the functions now, but its looking good so far
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



congrats, you must be the first to put custom recovery for this device?
..
anyway I have a question. How did you manage to change the look of the "hardware keys" (back, home, recent app..)? they look like nexus
...or is it just a perk of the cwm you have now?
For info: I am not rooted, and have everything stock and updated, like a nice boy. Waiting for better times to come 
cheers


----------



## No.12 (Oct 22, 2013)

This is great news! Can't wait a day to come to install some custom rom, like CM 10.2 or PA! 

Powered by Asus HD7


----------



## jananan (Oct 22, 2013)

t0bb said:


> congrats, you must be the first to put custom recovery for this device?
> ..
> anyway I have a question. How did you manage to change the look of the "hardware keys" (back, home, recent app..)? they look like nexus
> ...or is it just a perk of the cwm you have now?
> ...

Click to collapse



that's not in android, he's rebooted the device into the custom recovery image that he's created. for all i know he can make the buttons look like anything he wants...

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




No.12 said:


> This is great news! Can't wait a day to come to install some custom rom, like CM 10.2 or PA!
> 
> Powered by Asus HD7

Click to collapse



i just want plain AOSP based off 4.3...


----------



## No.12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, plain AOSP would be nice!  

Powered by Asus HD7


----------



## Kukec (Oct 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> RECOVERY --->  DONE !!! :victory:
> 
> Just need to test all the functions now, but its looking good so far
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now we need another special section for ASUS HD MemoPad 7.


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 22, 2013)

Now we know how to make it, then its need to be nearly perfect and we maybe need one rom then xda cant just say no to a new forum for us.


----------



## No.12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, jananan was right, plain AOSP would be nice for start! 

Powered by Galaxy Note


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 22, 2013)

jananan said:


> for all i know he can make the buttons look like anything he wants...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u want i can make some pink buttons, with "my little pony" in background lol


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally!!!!!! Goooodddd News!!!!! :victory:

Congratulations!!!! :highfive:


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 22, 2013)

*Bootloader Unlocked*

*Unlock The Bootloader*

*Tanks for these To 4pda.ru  Enriki  @ 4pda.ru*

No warranty for Bricked Devices​
*That ALLhere can work on new Stuff for our Tab, I bring the Files to Unlock the Bootloader*​

*Here are 2 Firmwares, the first is an Asus Service Android 4.2.1 without any Bloatware and its Unlocked , at this Firmware i can Flash my Attached recovery without Probl. via fastboot flash recovery.

The Second is an Untouched Stock Firmware 4.2.2 that is locked, when i flash this and i try to flash recovery via flashtool. comes an error (i think you know).​*
There are different ways to Unlock The Bootloader with the included Files ; because you see it Works Superdragon and me too. can Flash Recovery.

*Edit: The Scatter File from FW:4.2.4 inside ImageME173X and Secro File from 4.2.3FW Allready Unlocked The BL*










​
Note: If something goes wrong at Unlock, i can every time Reflash the System with one of these Firmwares (I think I had to do it 333 times).

Have Fun. !!!!!

*Greetz Shoxx*

Attached Files:
First Firmware "Service" Unlocked : http://rapid.ufanet.ru/08077618
Second Firmware: " STock ": http://rapid.ufanet.ru/11135958
Flashtool: http://rghost.net/49370899​


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 22, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> There are different ways to Unlock The Bootloader with the included Files ; because you see it Works Superdragon and me too. can Flash Recovery.

Click to collapse



yupp

But it would be better to flash the entire 4.2.3 ROM , then flash the recovery using the same 4.2.3 scatter.

currently building an custom rom, no ETA tought


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> yupp
> 
> But it would be better to flash the entire 4.2.3 ROM , then flash the recovery using the same 4.2.3 scatter.
> 
> currently building an custom rom, no ETA tought

Click to collapse




That"s the easyiest and safe way.  Thats right.   (i worked on 4.2.3 based Rom to)


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 22, 2013)

also i dont understand all the fuzz that your moderator on the german foruns is making ...

maybe i should stop my work on this platform, and continue all my other works for the mt6577 platform, i dont need more guys harassing me,.

Im fed up with those guys!


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> also i dont understand all the fuzz that your moderator on the german foruns is making ...
> 
> maybe i should stop my work on this platform, and continue all my other works for the mt6577 platform, i dont need more guys harassing me,.
> 
> Im fed up with those guys!

Click to collapse



you must understand something wrong, nobody has said some negativ about you.  Keep Cool man


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> If u want i can make some pink buttons, with "my little pony" in background lol

Click to collapse



This would be sooo Awesome^^

And thanks to all who made the unlock possible


----------



## vinivin (Oct 22, 2013)

Could someone please tell me where I could find an original untouched build.prop file?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 22, 2013)

vinivin said:


> Could someone please tell me where I could find an original untouched build.prop file?

Click to collapse



Which version? 4.2.1. or 4.2.2.?


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 22, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> And thanks to all who made the unlock possible

Click to collapse



Yeap big thanks to our russian Friends, their "service software" was the missing link.
Also it provides an unlocked bootloader.
I dont understand why These brands continue to release new phones/tabs with Locked Bootloaders?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Yeap big thanks to our russian Friends, their "service software" was the missing link.
> Also it provides an unlocked bootloader.
> I dont understand why These brands continue to release new phones/tabs with Locked Bootloaders?

Click to collapse



How can we test if the bootloader is locked?

I ask this, because my Asus was for technical assistance and returned with the same firmware, the firmware will be placed was the service?

Best regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 22, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> How can we test if the bootloader is locked?
> 
> I ask this, because my Asus was for technical assistance and returned with the same firmware, the firmware will be placed was the service?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both Stock Asus Firmware have their bootloader LOCKED (JB 4.2.1 and the update JB 4.2.2)

What our Russian friends managed to get was an JB 4.2.1 firmware, that seems to be an kinda of "service firmware" (probably used by Asus Assistance) release that haves the bootloader Unlocked.


----------



## alidsd (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi friends, 
It is nice that we will have CWM in near future, I have some ROM porting experience so I will try my best to port famouse ROMs like CM 10.1, AOKP, PA, SlimBean etc.

It will be good if Asus releases latest kernel source so that we can build our own custom kernel.

One thing I observed that when I was on 4.2.1 the antutu score was 13k+ but after updating to 4.2.2 my antutu score is down to 9k. Can anybody post the antutu score for the above versions ? 
I have done factory reset many times from Settings menu and also from stock recovery.

Secondly I have the US version instead of WW version. Is there any difference between these two ?

Thanks

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 22, 2013)

alidsd said:


> Hi friends,
> It is nice that we will have CWM in near future, I have some ROM porting experience so I will try my best to port famouse ROMs like CM 10.1, AOKP, PA, SlimBean etc.

Click to collapse



You cant Port Cyanogen, thats source Build, not an "copy/paste Port", and there are no full sources for ANY mediatek device til this date.
The sources we have right now, are from kernel, and guess what? They need alot of work, and this is just to compile an kernel



> It will be good if Asus releases latest kernel source so that we can build our own custom kernel.

Click to collapse



Keep Dreaming :crying:



> One thing I observed that when I was on 4.2.1 the antutu score was 13k+ but after updating to 4.2.2 my antutu score is down to 9k. Can anybody post the antutu score for the above versions ?
> I have done factory reset many times from Settings menu and also from stock recovery.

Click to collapse



Yeah the score is very low on the last Asus JB 4.2.2 Update, but guess what? Dont trust on Benchs !
Believe me...



> Secondly I have the US version instead of WW version. Is there any difference between these two ?

Click to collapse



Post the full specs of your TaB, and the ROM Build number and your Build.prop


----------



## alidsd (Oct 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> You cant Port Cyanogen, thats source Build, not an "copy/paste Port", and there are no full sources for ANY mediatek device til this date.
> The sources we have right now, are from kernel, and guess what? They need alot of work, and this is just to compile an kernel
> 
> Keep Dreaming :crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the quick reply. Here is the screenshot is attached for build info.
And below are the important strings from build.prop

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=JDQ39
ro.build.display.id=ME173X_US_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918
ro.build.version.incremental=US_memo-US_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918-user-20130918
ro.custom.build.version=06716
ro.build.version.sdk=17
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.2.2
ro.build.date=Wed Sep 18 21:53:37 CST 2013
ro.build.date.utc=1379512417
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=
ro.build.host=ReleaseServer
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=ME173X
ro.product.brand=asus
ro.product.name=US_memo
ro.product.device=ME173X
ro.product.board=ME173X
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=asus
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=ME173X
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=ME173X
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=US_memo-user 4.2.2 JDQ39 US_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=asus/US_memo/ME173X:4.2.2/JDQ39/US_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918:user/release-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
# end build properties

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tweakradje (Oct 22, 2013)

Source code of 4.1 is available on 4pda:

ME173X Kernel Code for Android OS 4.1 JB (V4.2.2.81468/4.2.2.51129) Date: 5.7.2013 alps_asus_release.zip (93.26 MB)


EDIT: try this http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME173X/alps_asus_release.zip


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 22, 2013)

tweakradje said:


> Source code of 4.1 is available on 4pda:
> 
> ME173X Kernel Code for Android OS 4.1 JB (V4.2.2.81468/4.2.2.51129) Date: 5.7.2013 alps_asus_release.zip (93.26 MB)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its the one thats on the ASUS website - Old News , and like i said, that source "as it is" you cant compile an kernel from it, needs some work.

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




alidsd said:


> Thank you very much for the quick reply. Here is the screenshot is attached for build info.
> And below are the important strings from build.prop
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like its the same as ours


----------



## vinivin (Oct 23, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Which version? 4.2.1. or 4.2.2.?

Click to collapse



I need one for 4.2.1

I haven't been able to update, so from what I've read in this thread replacing this file should fix that. Thank you for your time.


----------



## tweakradje (Oct 23, 2013)

vinivin said:


> I need one for 4.2.1
> 
> I haven't been able to update, so from what I've read in this thread replacing this file should fix that. Thank you for your time.

Click to collapse



Look at /cache/recovery/ log files to see what is causing update failure. Probably removed system apps.

Instead of messing with /system/build.prop use a new /system/default.prop with your changes 

Cheers


----------



## lebobo (Oct 23, 2013)

I think it's time go create a new specific forum for our devices !
Please post here to accelerate the process : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Envoyé depuis mon ME173X avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## cliffsteele (Oct 23, 2013)

*Overclocking*

Sorry kind of a noob here with a noob question. What will it take to be able to overclock?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 23, 2013)

cliffsteele said:


> Sorry kind of a noob here with a noob question. What will it take to be able to overclock?

Click to collapse



A Kernel who support the higher frequencies and root access i think.


----------



## tweakradje (Oct 23, 2013)

In /etc there are three cpu*.sh scripts (except in the 4.2.3 service firmware)
They are used by Asus PowerSaver via /framework/services.

cpu-normal.sh

```
#CPU_MODE_NORMAL
#cpu core on/off
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu2/online
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu3/online

#adjust cpu frequency
echo 1209000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
```
cpu-balance.sh and cpu-powersave.sh disable some cores and lower the freq. Perhaps it is as simple as modding the cpu-normal.sh and put in a higher cpu freq? Or would 1.2 Ghz be a kernel limitation? Other MT8215 run their cores at 1.5Ghz.
But things can only be done save if we have proper CWM recovery.


----------



## vinivin (Oct 23, 2013)

tweakradje said:


> Look at /cache/recovery/ log files to see what is causing update failure. Probably removed system apps.
> 
> Instead of messing with /system/build.prop use a new /system/default.prop with your changes
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



You're right. I deleted a few apps that I didn't think I needed. I've reinstalled them but now the log says BuddyBuzz.apk is not in the system/app directory. I've reinstalled it but I got the same error. I've made it a system app and still gettting the same error. I realized the app from the store had a different name so I renamed it BuddyBuzz.apk, still getting an error. What am I missing?

Also could you give me a little more details about the default.prop file. I've taken a look at it but I don't know what to do with it. I'm computer literate but this is my first Android device and I've only had it for a little over a week.

Thank you so much for your help so far


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 23, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> A Kernel who support the higher frequencies and root access i think.

Click to collapse





tweakradje said:


> In /etc there are three cpu*.sh scripts (except in the 4.2.3 service firmware)
> They are used by Asus PowerSaver via /framework/services.
> 
> cpu-normal.sh
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok let me closed this subject for you guys.

Mediatek SoC's CAN'T be overclocked, since their SoC's uses unknown kernel services, til this date no one was able to overclock any of Mediatek's SoC's, so guys just leaved it.


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 23, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Ok let me closed this subject for you guys.
> 
> Mediatek SoC's CAN'T be overclocked, since their SoC's uses unknown kernel services, til this date no one was able to overclock any of Mediatek's SoC's, so guys just leaved it.

Click to collapse



with the time i begin to hate mediatek...but i there chance that meditek give us the source...and does anybody know why they have closed source ?

and is it possible to make the max cpu freq to 1,5ghz via /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq ?


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 23, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> with the time i bigin to hate mediatek...but i there chance that meditek give us the source...and does anybody know why they have closed source ?
> 
> and is it possible to make the max cpu freq to 1,5ghz via /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq ?

Click to collapse



Mediatek haves alot of closed Source, like RIL; Framework (build sources), only the kernel sources are OpenSource (Becouse they are FORCED by GPL rules) but those kernel sources need an make clean, and alot of work to be buildable...
Also the process to compile an Mediatek Source Kernel, it's not the same, as the "normal" way.

Forget the overclock thing, never gona happen unless we get the FULL Build Source (Framework, UI, etc)


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 23, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Mediatek haves alot of closed Source, like RIL; Framework (build sources), only the kernel sources are OpenSource (Becouse they are FORCED by GPL rules) but those kernel sources need an make clean, and alot of work to be buildable...
> Also the process to compile an Mediatek Source Kernel, it's not the same, as the "normal" way.
> 
> Forget the overclock thing, never gona happen unless we get the FULL Build Source (Framework, UI, etc)

Click to collapse



:crying: 
hmm the only thing what i can´t believe : qualcomm,rockchip(i think)... have open source but only meditek have closed source...hmm...mostly...so why???:crying:

and my question is there a chance that meditak give us the source??? 
cause i love to overclock cpu`s (hmm mostly for example my amd a4-3300 runs on 4,7 ghz XD) and on all devices i have , i can do that but only my 2 hd7 not ?


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 23, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> :crying:
> hmm the only thing what i can´t believe : qualcomm,rockchip(i think)... have open source but only meditek have closed source...hmm...mostly...so why???:crying:
> 
> and my question is there a chance that meditak give us the source???
> cause i love to overclock cpu`s (hmm mostly for example my amd a4-3300 runs on 4,7 ghz XD) and on all devices i have , i can do that but only my 2 hd7 not ?

Click to collapse



No Way !

I know since i work with Mediatek SoC's for some time now, they have an Closed Source Policy.
Only the kernel sources will be available, still not very completed, and this is useless for us.

If you want an overclockable SoC go buy an Nexus, but dont expect to pay the same price you did for this one...


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 23, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> No Way !
> 
> I know since i work with Mediatek SoC's for some time now, they have an Closed Source Policy.
> Only the kernel sources will be available, still not very completed, and this is useless for us.
> ...

Click to collapse



:crying: hmm i want that tab cause it have mtk cpu XD and of cause for the low price XD 

hmm but it is possible to build kernel from their source ?
when yes , i think i have to learn more about mtk cpu´s and to build a kernel cause i learn fast and have much time XD


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 24, 2013)

*CUSTOM Rom - Beta Stage*

*Guys Good News !*

*The very first Custom Recovery (CWM Based), is Now fully functional.*
*
But...... wait.... there's More *

*Since i got some time today... i Just finish the very first Costum Rom for our TAB* :angel:

*CWM Flashable, of course.*

*So i will need some testers, since my time is VERY Limited.*
*So PM an message if you have the time to test, and i will reply you back with all instructions and Download links.
I would like to have at least 2 testers.
* 

*Best Regards*


----------



## jsantiago.antonio (Oct 25, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> *Guys Good News !*
> 
> *The very first Custom Recovery (CWM Based), is Now fully functional.*
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



Message sent. Hopefully i'm not too late! 

PS. Thank you for your hard work! Sent you a donation so you can grab yourself a coffee  (Or a beer if you'd like ) Looking forward to testing this out!


----------



## emerzee (Oct 25, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> *Guys Good News !*
> 
> *The very first Custom Recovery (CWM Based), is Now fully functional.*

Click to collapse



Please make a youtube video from entire process. We want see, how it works, and what is different from stock rom. Thank you!


----------



## 1asbak1 (Oct 25, 2013)

emerzee said:


> Please make a youtube video from entire process. We want see, how it works, and what is different from stock rom. Thank you!

Click to collapse



I concur, but only if ya have the time ofcourse.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## docsky (Oct 25, 2013)

nice info brother much needed


----------



## jananan (Oct 25, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> No Way !
> 
> I know since i work with Mediatek SoC's for some time now, they have an Closed Source Policy.
> Only the kernel sources will be available, still not very completed, and this is useless for us.
> ...

Click to collapse



what i noticed is the mediatek soc gets locked at 754mhz when you enable power saving. even with encoding jobs running in the background it never exceeds 754mhz. and i never see the 4th core ever starting up. whatever governor mediatek/asus is using its just too conservative when powersaving is enabled.

imho, what we need is better governor, not necessarily overclockable kernel.


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 25, 2013)

*The very first Custom Recovery (CWM Based)*

nice day


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 25, 2013)

*EDITED:*

We all have bad days :/


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 25, 2013)

dragon NICE WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe he doesn´t see it? Don´t be a **** because he doesn´t search on every Board if there is maybe someone who posted something.


----------



## mrsanta (Oct 25, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> don" t name me noob man; newbie sounds better:
> 
> Help each other ??? That i have seen how you help:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHAT AN F# NUUB

Look at his work, and how much he have done on the other projects

GO AWAY


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## sajty (Oct 25, 2013)

Wtf,whats going on here?


----------



## claudi82 (Oct 25, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> WHAT AN F# NUUB
> 
> Look at his work, and how much he have done on the other projects
> 
> GO AWAY

Click to collapse



+ 1


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 25, 2013)

Portugal  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 25, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> (...)
> 
> Look at his work, and how much he have done on the other projects
> 
> GO AWAY

Click to collapse



*Guys !
Please don't flame him, let's keep it CIVIL, "noob" isn't  flaming ...What you wrote is *

Best regards


----------



## lebobo (Oct 25, 2013)

Keep cool and fairplay guys. This forum is a great place to increase knowledge and to share with others... 
I always thank the developers who share their work and who work hard.


----------



## alidsd (Oct 25, 2013)

Plz cool down, it doesn't matter who was first to develop CWM or who developed the first functional CWM recovery.

I will appreciate whoever share knowledge. So plz keep sharing your work. The future will decide that who is best in quality and in knowledge sharing .

We should work like a team and again please cool down and forget the past and look to the future.

I hope from now no one point a finger to anyone.

Thanks a lot.  

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry guys and thanks for doing that because i need desperately new rom for my HD7 but can somebody please explain to me how to flash cmw and where is the zip file to do it? Please


----------



## ZRJO (Oct 25, 2013)

*No comment*

I've asked to help out and when they actually need help I come to help out but they dont even respond back even though there online everyday.


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 26, 2013)

oh man ...shoxxy and superdragonpt ... CHILL!!!

you two made extreme hard work for this tab and instead of insult you , work together ... i think the result could be a custom kernel (i know its nearly unmakeable but hmm i´m hopefully XD)....

and sorry for my really bad english


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 26, 2013)

ZRJO said:


> I've asked to help out and when they actually need help I come to help out but they dont even respond back even though there online everyday.

Click to collapse



Maybe they need a bit more time to make it good to test or to write a nice tutorial for us, so we don´t make a mistake and brick our tab.



AgroCPU said:


> oh man ...shoxxy and superdragonpt ... CHILL!!!
> 
> you two made extreme hard work for this tab and instead of insult you , work together ... i think the result could be a custom kernel (i know its nearly unmakeable but hmm i´m hopefully XD)....
> 
> and sorry for my really bad english

Click to collapse



Agree to this. We should not Fight against each other. We still need to fight XDA because they hate us and the asus tablet for some reasons...



Bill_windows said:


> Sorry guys and thanks for doing that because i need desperately new rom for my HD7 but can somebody please explain to me how to flash cmw and where is the zip file to do it? Please

Click to collapse



I think, in a few Days it will be posted here how to make it. Actually only two(or maybe a few more but not much) know how to flash a Recovery and then to Flash a Custom Rom. I hope we can get our Hands on a AOKP-Rom


----------



## dartuil (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello ,
I own a memopad HD 7 and i can't make it see the microsd as default memory how to do?
In settings i set the microsd as default but i still cant get app in the store. My internal memory is full.

Thank you.


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 26, 2013)

You need to clean the internal storage. You cant install apps to the sd-card, you only can move apps to the sd-card.


----------



## mariocroatia (Oct 26, 2013)

*GL to SD*



dartuil said:


> Hello ,
> I own a memopad HD 7 and i can't make it see the microsd as default memory how to do?
> In settings i set the microsd as default but i still cant get app in the store. My internal memory is full.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



use GL to SD app from play store,but you must first install game or app on intenal memory then in app gl to sd move data to sd,mount and play!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slf.ListglApp&hl=hr


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 26, 2013)

Bill_windows said:


> Sorry guys and thanks for doing that because i need desperately new rom for my HD7 but can somebody please explain to me how to flash cmw and where is the zip file to do it? Please

Click to collapse



Just an little more time, I'm fixing the last rom bugs.


ZRJO said:


> I've asked to help out and when they actually need help I come to help out but they dont even respond back even though there online everyday.

Click to collapse



There's no they, its only me, and like I said I only need 2 testers, the first 2 guys that PM me, got the beta test "job"
They are now testing all functions and apps, and making notes of the few bugs left.

*EDITED:*

We all have bad days :/




Thanks to all the guys that PM me, but the first 2, got the beta ROM. Now let me get back to work and start fixing some bugs


----------



## ZRJO (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, well okay superdragonpt I know you can do it 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 26, 2013)

*DAMMIT*

God damn,i cant do anything,maybe i am too stupid for this ! i rooted my asus hd7 and i want to flash cmw recovery with the tools here,i already download the tools and the firmwares from the russian site but i cant flash the cmw.Can somebody HELP please?can anybody make a step to step text guide??If i dont flash cmw then i will never flash rom to my tab...PLEASE DEVS


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Oct 26, 2013)

*USB Mass Storage?*

Actually, has anyone managed to connect this as a USB Mass Storage device, so I can connect it to my PC and copy stuff direct to the Micro SD card in my memo pad without having to swap the Micro SD card out? I see that you can connect it as Camera (which doesn't seem to offer access to the Micro SD card) or "Media Device" (MTP) which doesn't seem to do anything with my Linux install, but can't see an option for plain Mass Storage.  Is it hidden somewhere, or have ASUS removed it?


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 26, 2013)

*cpu control problem ?!*

ehm does anybody know how to control cores and the cpu freq

my actually solution : antutu cpu master for the freq and kernel tuner for the core but both don´t set it correct 

thanks in advance


----------



## mariocroatia (Oct 26, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> ehm does anybody know how to control cores and the cpu freq
> 
> my actually solution : antutu cpu master for the freq and kernel tuner for the core but both don´t set it correct
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



install android tuner from play store,go to cpu manager in goverment klick performance by default is hotplug,all of 4 core is now runing at max speed in hotplug mode just 2 of them work in normal situation...if you wanna overclock we don t have a kernel for that...yet!


----------



## claudi82 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bill_windows said:


> God damn,i cant do anything,maybe i am too stupid for this ! i rooted my asus hd7 and i want to flash cmw recovery with the tools here,i already download the tools and the firmwares from the russian site but i cant flash the cmw.Can somebody HELP please?can anybody make a step to step text guide??If i dont flash cmw then i will never flash rom to my tab...PLEASE DEVS

Click to collapse



Yes you are being stupid, wdf are you doing?
Our Dev already haves an working recovery and ROM, if u don't know how to mess in Android u better stop, before U brick ur TAB.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## mariocroatia (Oct 26, 2013)

nice......

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 26, 2013)

claudi82 said:


> Yes you are being stupid, wdf are you doing?
> Our Dev already haves an working recovery and ROM, if u don't know how to mess in Android u better stop, before U brick ur TAB.

Click to collapse



Hey men I know from Fastboot,kernel and adv.i had an HTC one x and one running my own roms but I can't use the tool for this device,if you want you can help me is not that bad,isn't?help the people don't kick them
I can't read the instructions in txt file.please somebody do a step by step I will be grateful.


----------



## mrsanta (Oct 26, 2013)

Bill_windows said:


> Hey men I know from Fastboot,kernel and adv.i had an HTC one x and one running my own roms but I can't use the tool for this device,if you want you can help me is not that bad,isn't?help the people don't kick them
> I can't read the instructions in txt file.please somebody do a step by step I will be grateful.

Click to collapse



Lol did you read what the other guy said?
The ROM is being worked on, just wait for the official release 
Jßssssssss


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 26, 2013)

ehm most people at this thread are insult each other ... already noticed ?! XD


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 26, 2013)

Οκ men i ll wait. 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 27, 2013)

Calm down guys. If moderatoe sees the kind of lanfuage that is been used here 3 or 4 guys will be banned for ever. Let people work and wait till something is finished. In meanwhile use this place for proper discussion. And hey I ve a smooth modified rom waiting for a recovery to be flashed. Flawless without fc and with 7 to 8 h screentime. 3 weeks testing with my 5 y older boy. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah more good news, it seems that one of the my mods that i used on my zte v970 roms(Mediatek MT6577 SoC), also works on our pad 

 Just tested the several Governors, and antutu gives some pretty cool scores, if i use the "performance" governor, seems that Mediatek really uses the same process to control the SoC's CPU Governors.
Also all 4 cores seems to be active on this governor.

Now im  going to add this mod, to the rom Settings


----------



## ZRJO (Oct 27, 2013)

*So excited *



superdragonpt said:


> Yeah more good news, it seems that one of the my mods that i used on my zte v970 roms(Mediatek MT6577 SoC), also works on our pad
> 
> Just tested the several Governors, and antutu gives some pretty cool scores, if i use the "performance" governor, seems that Mediatek really uses the same process to control the SoC's CPU Governors.
> Also all 4 cores seems to be active on this governor.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm so excited to see your work superdragonpt XD


----------



## numero2 (Oct 27, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Yeah more good news, it seems that one of the my mods that i used on my zte v970 roms(Mediatek MT6577 SoC), also works on our pad
> 
> Just tested the several Governors, and antutu gives some pretty cool scores, if i use the "performance" governor, seems that Mediatek really uses the same process to control the SoC's CPU Governors.
> Also all 4 cores seems to be active on this governor.
> ...

Click to collapse



A simple (maybe stupid) question: the rom (that you're going to release) will be multilanguage?


----------



## emerzee (Oct 27, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Yeah more good news, it seems that one of the my mods that i used on my zte v970 roms(Mediatek MT6577 SoC), also works on our pad
> ...
> Now im  going to add this mod, to the rom Settings

Click to collapse



Hey Master!
What is new in this custom rom? (Changelog?  )
What is the base? (CM?)
We want a little info! 
Please write anything about it, wait until it.
Thanks!

Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## objr (Oct 27, 2013)

I know You guys are working hard on a new CMW and Custom ROMs and I'm definetly amazed!
My problem is that I'd like to receive the original update from Asus to 4.2.2... My Memo came
from the Asus support center (assistance) with this new key-release 4.2.3 (WW) and it hasn't got the 
new one yet.

I 'm asking if anyone had my same problem and he has being able to update (OTA) to the new
firmware!?


----------



## testadeferro (Oct 27, 2013)

objr said:


> I know You guys are working hard on a new CMW and Custom ROMs and I'm definetly amazed!
> My problem is that I'd like to receive the original update from Asus to 4.2.2... My Memo came
> from the Asus support center (assistance) with this new key-release 4.2.3 (WW) and it hasn't got the
> new one yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just do the ota. No problem so far.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 27, 2013)

objr said:


> I know You guys are working hard on a new CMW and Custom ROMs and I'm definetly amazed!
> My problem is that I'd like to receive the original update from Asus to 4.2.2... My Memo came
> from the Asus support center (assistance) with this new key-release 4.2.3 (WW) and it hasn't got the
> new one yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont worry

The rom is based on the latest Asus Update JB 4.2.2 kernel 3.4.5

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




numero2 said:


> A simple (maybe stupid) question: the rom (that you're going to release) will be multilanguage?

Click to collapse



Yes its multilang


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 27, 2013)

Im currently doing some changes on the kernel, you know that we can only connect via *MTD *to our PC.

*Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*


----------



## jsantiago.antonio (Oct 27, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Im currently doing some changes on the kernel, you know that we can only connect via *MTD *to our PC.
> 
> *Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*

Click to collapse



I personally don't mind MTD, but it seems past posts people were asking for USB connection mode. Perhaps it would make file transfers easier on older operating systems. 

PS. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## btbartz (Oct 27, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Im currently doing some changes on the kernel, you know that we can only connect via *MTD *to our PC.
> 
> *Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*

Click to collapse



That`d be great

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Oct 27, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> *Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*

Click to collapse



Yes please


----------



## jananan (Oct 27, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Im currently doing some changes on the kernel, you know that we can only connect via *MTD *to our PC.
> 
> *Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*

Click to collapse




its *MTP* (media transfer protocol), and yes USB mass connection mode would ensure compatibility across all platforms since MTP only works well on MS Windows with dependencies on Windows Media Player.

- yes, i would like to have the USB connection mode switcher.


----------



## Jkmoran (Oct 27, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Im currently doing some changes on the kernel, you know that we can only connect via *MTD *to our PC.
> 
> *Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*

Click to collapse



Yes, please. That'd be great  

Enviado desde mi ME173X usando XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 28, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Im currently doing some changes on the kernel, you know that we can only connect via *MTD *to our PC.
> 
> *Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*

Click to collapse



Would be Great.

And you should make a new Thread for the rom when its finished.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## phantan74 (Oct 28, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Im currently doing some changes on the kernel, you know that we can only connect via *MTD *to our PC.
> 
> *Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*

Click to collapse



Require, you remember set theard the new on the cause is complete rom

Thanks,


----------



## tomrev (Oct 28, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Im currently doing some changes on the kernel, you know that we can only connect via *MTD *to our PC.
> 
> *Do you guys want me to add the USB connection Mode ?*

Click to collapse



I hate MTP so much. It is very limit what I can do on files that make some simple tasks such as decompress files to tablet need extra effort. Hope u add usb function to your custom rom.


----------



## boss4eto (Oct 28, 2013)

S orry for stupid question, but can you add OTG support. It would be awesome! 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jananan (Oct 28, 2013)

boss4eto said:


> S orry for stupid question, but can you add OTG support. It would be awesome!
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



USB OTG without external power needs actual hardware support... its not something you can fix in a ROM. 

even with externally powered devices, OTG seems to be a hit or miss most of the time.


----------



## kanefan67 (Oct 28, 2013)

objr said:


> I know You guys are working hard on a new CMW and Custom ROMs and I'm definetly amazed!
> My problem is that I'd like to receive the original update from Asus to 4.2.2... My Memo came
> from the Asus support center (assistance) with this new key-release 4.2.3 (WW) and it hasn't got the
> new one yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem. No update available for the 4.2.3 firmware.
Last week I decided to update myself with MTK tool described somewhere in this thread.
Update went smoothly. Very happy with 4.2.4 now


----------



## Kukec (Oct 28, 2013)

*4.2.2*

Install the upgrade or not? Please advice. What's new in the update? Deletes the update data (save game, etc.)


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 28, 2013)

you could wait an couple days, as I'm planing to release my ROM during this week, the beta ROM bugs are now fixed. I'm now optimizing the build to be faster and adding some custom scripts

B . Regards


----------



## aigaming (Oct 28, 2013)

Love the community,keep it going guys

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Maxxd01 (Oct 28, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> *Guys Good News !*
> 
> *The very first Custom Recovery (CWM Based), is Now fully functional.*
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



Tinha de ser um tuga, muito bom


----------



## tweakradje (Oct 28, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> you could wait an couple days, as I'm planing to release my ROM during this week, the beta ROM bugs are now fixed. I'm now optimizing the build to be faster and adding some custom scripts
> 
> B . Regards

Click to collapse



Can you start a new thread for this please? With CWM, unlocked bootloader and you new ROM?

Thx


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 28, 2013)

When its ready, of course i will.
will post the link for the new thread here


----------



## tomrev (Oct 29, 2013)

jananan said:


> USB OTG without external power needs actual hardware support... its not something you can fix in a ROM.
> 
> even with externally powered devices, OTG seems to be a hit or miss most of the time.

Click to collapse



From other forum (can not remember), there is a device that can trigger power by linux command "echo [number] >> [device]".


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 29, 2013)

For OTG: 
Download from The PlayStore The " USB OTG Helper "app
Use an OTG Cable with external power ( or an external USB dock with power )

Should be allright now


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 29, 2013)

Ehm superdragonpt, can you add tabletui to your custom rom please ....

i´ve searched for methods how to bring it on the device , the only method i´ve found is to change to 160dpi but it doesen´t works :crying::crying::crying:

i want the tabletui soooo much:crying:


----------



## VladimirNG (Oct 29, 2013)

*exFAT*

If you can, support for exFAT for a large amount of flash.
Thank you.


----------



## kernell (Oct 29, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Dont worry
> 
> The rom is based on the latest Asus Update JB 4.2.2 kernel 3.4.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have the same problema as "objr". But the the worst thing is that I've made a full system backup (thru recovery) of my asus before it went to ASUS assistance and now I can't restore it... I mean, it does restore backup but doesn't boot after restore(backup is from 4.2.2 and now, after coming from asus is 4.2.1) I have always to wipe data/factory reset to make it functional again.

I would really like to restore this backup.

If you have the time and/or patience please help


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 29, 2013)

kernell said:


> Hi, I have the same problema as "objr". But the the worst thing is that I've made a full system backup (thru recovery) of my asus before it went to ASUS assistance and now I can't restore it... I mean, it does restore backup but doesn't boot after restore(backup is from 4.2.2 and now, after coming from asus is 4.2.1) I have always to wipe data/factory reset to make it functional again.
> 
> I would really like to restore this backup.
> 
> If you have the time and/or patience please help

Click to collapse



Of course it wont boot, your restoring an backup from another Android version, and when you said you "made an full system backup" i assume you did that on the stock 3e Recovery right?


So why dont you just use the OTA and upgrade to the new Asus release?
Then you can restore your backup.

*After that, just use titanium backup, to backup your things like settings and all.*

Then when i release my CWM based recovery + Custom Rom, you can simply restore your things with titanium...

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




AgroCPU said:


> Ehm superdragonpt, can you add tabletui to your custom rom please ....
> 
> i´ve searched for methods how to bring it on the device , the only method i´ve found is to change to 160dpi but it doesen´t works :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> i want the tabletui soooo much:crying:

Click to collapse



You know that the full TabletUI is not compatible with alot of apps right?
Also its an memory (RAM) eater.

Maybe on another future release, as the one im working is already finished, im just adding some more tweeks and performance Mods, and i can only work on this at night, after my work (and i'm gona sleep an week, after this) ...


----------



## Gulf War (Oct 29, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46917505#post46917505 
Hey guys im a hd7 user too

Lets leave our messages to above link to open a single topic.


----------



## kernell (Oct 29, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Of course it wont boot, your restoring an backup from another Android version, and when you said you "made an full system backup" i assume you did that on the stock 3e Recovery right?
> 
> 
> So why dont you just use the OTA and upgrade to the new Asus release?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for fast reply.

I know that it doesn't boot because its a backup from another version of android, that's why I've mentioned it  and yes I've backed up with stock recovery.

I don't know exactly what you mean with OTA update, but I've already tried many times to update via Settings-->About  phone-->System Updates and always get the message that my system is up-to-date, wich is odd... It has 4.2.1 android...

I'm sorry about my ignorance, but is there any other way to do this update? Maybe I should wait until you release the so much awaited costum rom...

Thank you for your time and patience, keep up with the good work


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 29, 2013)

kernell said:


> Thank you for fast reply.
> 
> I know that it doesn't boot because its a backup from another version of android, that's why I've mentioned it  and yes I've backed up with stock recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*OTA = O.ver T.he A.ir* System Update
If you did that, and it wont update, it means you did something to the base rom (Did you root your phone?)


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## kernell (Oct 29, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> *OTA = O.ver T.he A.ir* System Update
> If you did that, and it wont update, it means you did something to the base rom (Did you root your phone?)

Click to collapse



I just went to radiopopular yesterday afternoon to get my tablet back. The tablet is stock, no third party applications (except stock), no changes of any kind. I`ve been trying to update via the already mentioned way since yesterday night with no sucess.

Before it went to repair at Asus I did update sucessfully, and rooted with framaroot (removed root with framaroot double checked if it was really unrooted, uninstalled framaroot and hard reset The tablet before I took to the store for repair, of course).

What can I do? I`m thinking about taking the tablet back to the store and complain about this.


----------



## warus1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Is it possible to move apps to he SD card?  I'd specificly like to move GPS/Navigation Map files to he SD.

It works on my Motor Raze just fine.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mariocroatia (Oct 29, 2013)

warus1 said:


> Is it possible to move apps to he SD card?  I'd specificly like to move GPS/Navigation Map files to he SD.
> 
> It works on my Motor Raze just fine.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



use GL to SD app from play store,but you must first install game or app on internal memory then in app gl to sd move data to sd,mount and play!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slf.ListglApp&hl=hr


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 30, 2013)

*Custom Rom / Recovery RELEASE*

I have (FINNALY) made the Thread.

*You can now enjoy the FULL Android experience.*

*Custom ROM and Custom Recovery are now Released.*


Official Thread here :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46928324#post46928324

(I will finish the OP Tomorow), Still need to add The "Usefull Tips" Section, but i need to sleep, gona work in +- 5 hours ...


Cya:victory:


----------



## btbartz (Oct 30, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> I have (FINNALY) made the Thread.
> 
> *You can now enjoy the FULL Android experience.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice man. Thanks alot. :highfive:


----------



## babyankem (Oct 30, 2013)

is anyone try the custom rom, please give us some review


----------



## mrsanta (Oct 30, 2013)

babyankem said:


> is anyone try the custom rom, please give us some review

Click to collapse



Its beutifull man 
No lag, super fast, cpu govs tweeks, antutu 15500- 16345 scores.

The audio is veeeeeeeery good and crystal

got one problem when flashing, but after i reinstalled the usb driver all went smooth


----------



## numero2 (Oct 30, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> Its beutifull man
> No lag, super fast, cpu govs tweeks, antutu 15500- 16345 scores.
> 
> The audio is veeeeeeeery good and crystal
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 
can you test if Foldermount works on this rom?
(permission MicroSD problem in 4.2.2 original)
Thanks


----------



## objr (Oct 30, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> Its beutifull man
> No lag, super fast, cpu govs tweeks, antutu 15500- 16345 scores.
> 
> The audio is veeeeeeeery good and crystal
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please describe the problem you encounter? Did you had to re-begin flashing? 

Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mrsanta (Oct 30, 2013)

objr said:


> Can you please describe the problem you encounter? Did you had to re-begin flashing?
> 
> Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes i can
when starting The flashing i got some errors, that appear on an window. 

 I checked in device manager, and the driver wasnt loader.

What i did was removing all my other phone usb drivers ( htc and OPPO in my case ) reboot and i instaled the asus drivers
again.

Started the flashing again, and all worked well ,like in 4 /5 mins got my tab unlocked and with new cwm recovery and this beutifull ROM.

xeers


----------



## babyankem (Oct 30, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> Its beutifull man
> No lag, super fast, cpu govs tweeks, antutu 15500- 16345 scores.
> 
> The audio is veeeeeeeery good and crystal
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I back up the stock rom (just in case to have an update from asus)


----------



## objr (Oct 30, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> Yes i can
> when starting The flashing i got some errors, that appear on an window.
> 
> I checked in device manager, and the driver wasnt loader.
> ...

Click to collapse



You've been very helpfull
So what vertion of .zip did you use? the first one or {"Unlock_Bootloader install_Recovery_v2.zip - 17.05 MB"}


----------



## babyankem (Oct 30, 2013)

Just up that custom rom and got error look like the one who post in that official thread:crying:


----------



## btbartz (Oct 30, 2013)

babyankem said:


> How can I back up the stock rom (just in case to have an update from asus)

Click to collapse



Simply backup your Stock ROM with the new recovery, before flashing the Custom ROM.


----------



## babyankem (Oct 30, 2013)

had some problem when update custom rom hajzzzz


----------



## btbartz (Oct 30, 2013)

babyankem said:


> had some problem when update custom rom hajzzzz

Click to collapse



I have some problems too. I'm not able to flash the recovery.


----------



## babyankem (Oct 30, 2013)

Hope he'll fix this bug ASAP


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 30, 2013)

btbartz said:


> I have some problems too. I'm not able to flash the recovery.

Click to collapse





babyankem said:


> Hope he'll fix this bug ASAP

Click to collapse



*Ok i finnaly found the problem:
*
*Turns out that everyone that sucefully flashed my recovery and rom, had done the "unbrick" first at some stage
(As posted in the Russian tut and translated by our friend shoxxy on xda )*


The OP has been Updated, with New Instructions.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668
Please Check it.

Thanks


----------



## babyankem (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks, just downloading and try


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 30, 2013)

*!!!!!!*

Superdragonpt RULES !!!!

thanks and buy him a BEER for his awesome Work.and don"t forget his THX Button.

OOOOOHH Man i"m still at work. I would get home and test the ROM


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## babyankem (Oct 31, 2013)

what an amazing custom rom


----------



## mrsanta (Oct 31, 2013)

babyankem said:


> Hope he'll fix this bug ASAP

Click to collapse



Its now fixed

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




shoxxy said:


> Superdragonpt RULES !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHH Man i"m still at work. I would get home and test the ROM

Click to collapse



lol i know that feeling
i was in school when i saw the notice of the new rom, i had to suffer two long hours til i get home 

but it was worth it!


----------



## 1asbak1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, i had to rush install it because i had to go shopping with the girlfriend..  Had to do it in 5 minutes, never felt more pressure. 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrsanta (Oct 31, 2013)

lol, you did all that in 5m? nice
im an noob, so i was reading very carefully and executing, prob tooked like 10 or 15m lol

Did u had an look @ the cpu mod?
the governors are amazing , still learning and testing

The ondemand governor boosted my heavy games on the fly
Temple run, runs alot better and with more fps with that gov xD


----------



## babyankem (Oct 31, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> lol, you did all that in 5m? nice
> im an noob, so i was reading very carefully and executing, prob tooked like 10 or 15m lol
> 
> Did u had an look @ the cpu mod?
> ...

Click to collapse



could u explain me how to use the cpu gov?


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys i cant even flash recovery, i dont know why...i made step by step the moves but nothing...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## btbartz (Oct 31, 2013)

Which step is the problem?

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 31, 2013)

btbartz said:


> Which step is the problem?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



first i got this screen 
and next i got this problem

and this file "sro-default-lock-sign.img" i cant find it


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 31, 2013)

plus i cant find th "sro-default-lock-sign.img" file


----------



## btbartz (Oct 31, 2013)

Bill_windows said:


> first i got this screen
> and next i got this problem
> 
> and this file "sro-default-lock-sign.img" i cant find it

Click to collapse



The first one you can ignore. Hit OK. And then you're using the wrong scatter file. Read the instructions again.


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 31, 2013)

btbartz said:


> The first one you can ignore. Hit OK. And then you're using the wrong scatter file. Read the instructions again.

Click to collapse



you re right i found the right one but i ress download the progress bar stays in 0 % i connect my tablet,its complet off..its open and charging...nothing happend


----------



## btbartz (Oct 31, 2013)

Bill_windows said:


> i m using the scatter from the ulk folder with exacly the same name my dear friend.what is going wrong?

Click to collapse





> Open the Flash_tool.exe.
> (1) Click on Scatter_Loading and choose the "MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc" from the "signed_bin" thats inside the Firmware Folder.
> (2) At Flashtool Click Window and choose Write Memory

Click to collapse



Use the scatter file from the ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 image. It's in this folder \ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\signed_bin

Edit:



Bill_windows said:


> you re right i found the right one but i ress download the progress bar stays in 0 % i connect my tablet,its complet off..its open and charging...nothing happend

Click to collapse



Have you installed the driver correctly? Here is the driver installation instruction.


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 31, 2013)

btbartz said:


> Use the scatter file from the ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 image. It's in this folder \ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\signed_bin
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah i have installed the drivers correctly,maybe is windows 8 enterprise problem?i saw some guys had problems with win 8


----------



## btbartz (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe that's the problem. I heard the Win 8 driver are messed up. Any chance to try again with win 7?


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 31, 2013)

btbartz said:


> Maybe that's the problem. I heard the Win 8 driver are messed up. Any chance to try again with win 7?

Click to collapse



win 8 is too fast and i work with them,i have also ubuntu in the same pc ,dual boot because i make rom in kitchen for my htc one,can i flash it on linux?


----------



## btbartz (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never heard about a linux version of SP Flash Tool but i can be wrong. You can install win 7 as VM and try it again.


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 31, 2013)

btbartz said:


> I've never heard about a linux version of SP Flash Tool but i can be wrong. You can install win 7 as VM and try it again.

Click to collapse



dammit...this tab need only a new rom and will be great...


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 1, 2013)

is it possible that asus give us kitkat on the "official" way ???


----------



## shoxxy (Nov 1, 2013)

Bill_windows said:


> win 8 is too fast and i work with them,i have also ubuntu in the same pc ,dual boot because i make rom in kitchen for my htc one,can i flash it on linux?

Click to collapse



Rom from kitchen flash with recovery. ? HTC? I m using no Linux but can you not flash via command shell ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------

Sp flashtool works on win8 for sure with the right drivers.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shakeador (Nov 1, 2013)

Is there any way to get rid of the external storage inserted notification. Being root, I mean.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 1, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> is it possible that asus give us kitkat on the "official" way ???

Click to collapse



They didn´t give us 4.3, so 4.4 is absolutely no(i would say, but there is a tiny maybe)


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 1, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> They didn´t give us 4.3, so 4.4 is absolutely no(i would say, but there is a tiny maybe)

Click to collapse



sony and others jump from 4.1 direct to 4.3 so i could be that asus do the same cause many asus devices haven´t become an update to 4.3


----------



## ulisses. (Nov 2, 2013)

*Reboot*

I installed the new rom by dragompt. It is running very well. However, the tablet is rebooting all the time when it is not being in use. Does anyone know how I can debug why it is rebooting? Maybe the tablet has some log files with helpful information about the crash.


----------



## Bill_windows (Nov 2, 2013)

I have installed the right ones from the instructions but nothing...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bill_windows (Nov 2, 2013)

i cant even see in the device manager my device as media tek.....i see it only like mtp device....windows 8 enterprise


----------



## boss4eto (Nov 2, 2013)

Hay everyone, I have modify my otg cable. And everything works fine with mouse and keyboard but my controller just don't want to work... (Controller is Logitech Chillstream and works perfectly on Xperia Z via otg) controller just blinking. Tablet doesn't recognize it, I try to make it work with dead trigger 2 but nothing. I try to connect USB flash drive but it doesn't work too. When I use USB OTG Helper It shows me "Mount: No drives found." 
Have you got any idea how to get them on work? 
Sorry for bad English... 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## rsndetre (Nov 2, 2013)

This tablet is very good as it is and if Asus won't upgrade it to 4.4 I am still happy with it.  In fact, is my first device I don't  feel the need to mess with. And considering the lack of support from Asus, maybe is for the better.


----------



## studon (Nov 3, 2013)

*beyond *

So having had one tablet already die thanks to failed update I didn't learn my lesson and ordered a replacement. Clearly was a bad decision. With this second tablet I did nothing and accepted the firmware update. Has to work... nope, failed! Stuck in a loop. No worries, tracked down a Windows box and followed superdragonpt's recovery instructions. Each step met with a happy green circle. But at the end of everything tablet won't turn on. As if totally out of power. No response. Appears to be a brick. And for an added bonus the windows computer no longer is able to talk to it. Would love to know what the return rate on these tablets is...  . Any chance I leave it plugged in overnight it will cure itself. Thought not.


----------



## codelover (Nov 3, 2013)

*Rescuing Hard Bricked ME173X*

Sharing some tips, in case this helps someone.

For those who bricked their ME173X and do not feel like you want to send the device to Asus, you can try to reset the device by removing the battery, at least it worked for me, everytime.

*Before trying this PLEASE make sure that you are really sure that your device is hard bricked*:
* No showing charging logo when connected to charging adapter...
* Not responding to POWER button no matter how hard & how long you pressed.
* USB connected to PC but nothing happen. (Even all drivers installed & working properly previously)
* Not being able to enter "MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM" mode.
* Sometimes Windows's Device Manager might also shows disabled "Unknown" device.

*Remarks:*
_* Some lucky user managed to get their 'bricked' device recovered just by leaving it for overnight, so only try this if your device remains the same for some period of time.
* This method is most applicable if the brick was caused by improper use of SP Flash Tool.
_


WARNING: TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK!

*EDIT*: Remove your MicroSD card first if you have one.

So we start by removing the device's back cover, all you need are *patience*, *time*, and... *fingernail* (huh?).
I personally think there is a side much easier to open than the other side, so make sure you finish opening one side before going to the other side.
I usually start from the power button area, by using fingernail to create some space between the cover & body, as a start point, then slide & pull it a little bit, releasing the "clip/hook" (or whatever you call it for the sections that hold cover & body together), one by one.

Note that there are at least 5-6 clips on each side and 4 on top / bottom.







After cover has been removed, you can now unplug the battery cable connector, all you need to do is put you tool or fingernail (again) under the cable/connector and pull it *UP* slowly to disconnect it, leave it disconnected for a moment (1 minute should be more than enough), then connect it back.






At this stage the device supposed to be remain powered off, and SP Flash Tool should be ready to go once USB connected. (Only when there is a pending task: eg: 'Download', 'Read', 'Write' pressed.)

You can also try to press the power button to see how it goes. If you android is still good your should be able to boot normally (except date/time resetted), otherwise, if PreLoader Mode available again, follow the ROM installation guide to restore back to stock or whetever.

But if your device remains the same, i am sorry for wasting your time.

And finally, do you need me to teach you how to put back the back cover?  oh really?!!


----------



## studon (Nov 3, 2013)

*And now *



studon said:


> Any chance I leave it plugged in overnight it will cure itself. Thought not.

Click to collapse



Really should have had more faith. Woken by glowing screen of the tablet.  (how could it not work given the tutorial is fool proof?)... See Asus this is why you should make recovery files available - this tablet would have been a return if not for this forum. (As noted firmware update failed on an untouched system. Also the first tablet would never have needed to have been returned if files had been available. So yeah, good policy you have there Asus... what returns rate is there on this tablet? Hope not too many are buying it early for a Christmas gift and leaving unopened - be much disappointment). Also thanks to codelover, opening the case was what I was thinking next - don't need to now


----------



## MV10 (Nov 3, 2013)

codelover said:


> _P/S: Sorry for my bad english!_

Click to collapse



Looked good to me! :good:


----------



## sogoku_vn (Nov 3, 2013)

Need help. I only flashed part 2 unlock bootloader and recovery but not success


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 3, 2013)

codelover said:


> Sharing some tips, in case this helps someone.
> 
> For those who bricked their ME173X and do not feel like you want to send the device to Asus, you can try to reset the device by removing the battery, at least it worked for me, everytime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You saved my Tablet and me, Thank you and big kisses


----------



## mariocroatia (Nov 3, 2013)

codelover said:


> Sharing some tips, in case this helps someone.
> 
> For those who bricked their ME173X and do not feel like you want to send the device to Asus, you can try to reset the device by removing the battery, at least it worked for me, everytime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man...i did it...nails tips are awesme he he....memo was dead but now IT S ALIVE!and now how to back to stock,if you find link to zip file because on op is rar file but not . :good:zip,recovery dont see it , file of official rom,please give likn and instructions if you know....again thanks man!


----------



## codelover (Nov 3, 2013)

MV10 said:


> Looked good to me! :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks! Lucky it's still understandable, English is not my primary language, and i know my grammer is weak...



shiki87 said:


> You saved my Tablet and me, Thank you and big kisses

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that it worked!



mariocroatia said:


> thanks man...i did it...nails tips are awesme he he....memo was dead but now IT S ALIVE!and now how to back to stock,if you find link to zip file because on op is rar file but not . :good:zip,recovery dont see it , file of official rom,please give likn and instructions if you know....again thanks man!

Click to collapse



Hey guys, there is NO NEED to quote the whole post. I might update the post in the future with latest finds and the quoted text might then contains outdated info, thus misleading user. So if possible please edit the post to just include a reference link, that would be great. Thank you.
@mariocroatia, you can only flash the custom ROM with the custom recovery, at the moment the only known method to flash stock is through SP Flash Tools, and those .rar are stock files SP Flash Tool ONLY. @superdragonpt wrote a good tutorial to flash, which part are you having problem to understand?


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 3, 2013)

codelover said:


> Sharing some tips, in case this helps someone.
> 
> For those who bricked their ME173X and do not feel like you want to send the device to Asus, you can try to reset the device by removing the battery, at least it worked for me, everytime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Well those are Usefull Pictures indeed:good::good::good::good::good:

But When my Tablet Died, the only thing i did to recovered it was following the superdragon's Steps on his ROM THREAD
And all worked well.

I was able, not only to resurrect My ASUS from brick status, i also got the very new custom rom. Its awesome.


----------



## codelover (Nov 3, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> But When my Tablet Died, the only thing i did to recovered it was following the superdragon's Steps on his ROM THREAD
> And all worked well.

Click to collapse



Well, that was a different story if your USB connection was still working properly.
As i said, removing battery should be the last resort, only when the usual 'unbrick' method failed to work, such as the device is not connecting as a valid device even with drivers installed & worked before, under that situation, all PreLoader modes is not even possible, thus making the SP Flash Tool useless as it cannot talk to the device.

But more reports saying that the device will be coming back to normal again automatically after a day or so.

So far no matter how i played with the Flash Tool functions, when the device is unresponsive, reconnecting the battery seems to be the fastest way to get it back.


----------



## sogoku_vn (Nov 4, 2013)

After I flashed 2 parts . Now hd7 sucked in Asus logo, tried wipe data/factory but not success. Need help


----------



## sogoku_vn (Nov 4, 2013)

I flash dragon rom and success. Thanks


----------



## sogoku_vn (Nov 4, 2013)

Somebody can upload stock rom with CWM zip file. Many thanks.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## kanefan67 (Nov 4, 2013)

@superdragonpt Great news you are working already on a second version with the 4.4 stuff in.

As mentioned somewhere earlier the only app I'am missing in the current rom is the email.app (exchange is included). it would be great if you can include the exchange/email from 4.4.

One other issue I discovered this weekend is when using my bluetooth speakers. Streaming audio from the PAD to the speakers is not stable. Dropping out all of the time (with and without Viper enabled). Had no issues with the Stock ROM.

looking forward to the update! Will it be an update.zip or totally new ROM?


----------



## coolizard (Nov 6, 2013)

I've one question to Superdragonpt. It is possible diferent partition sizes (using flashing tool for exemple). Maybe a dumb question, but seems too much cache and system. 1Gb it's useful in data (but not essential).
Thanks!


----------



## pavelkon (Nov 6, 2013)

Please,  I have mechanical broken Micro SD card slot in my Memo pad HD 7. Advise someone where to buy this spare part?
I am sorry for my bad English. 

Odesláno z mého ME173X pomocí Tapatalk 4


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 6, 2013)

pavelkon said:


> Please,  I have mechanical broken Micro SD card slot in my Memo pad HD 7. Advise someone where to buy this spare part?
> I am sorry for my bad English.
> 
> Odesláno z mého ME173X pomocí Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You mean the socket?

If yes just check on ebay or radioshack


----------



## pavelkon (Nov 6, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> You mean the socket?
> 
> If yes just check on ebay or radioshack

Click to collapse



Yes,  socket for SD card. I am not able to find it on some shop.


----------



## Felborn (Nov 7, 2013)

Would it be possible to use a Ethernet to USB device on this tablet? It would make it a very handy tool for work if it did!


----------



## tomashokenberi (Nov 7, 2013)

Felborn said:


> Would it be possible to use a Ethernet to USB device on this tablet? It would make it a very handy tool for work if it did!

Click to collapse



It would require two things:
(1) Working USB OTG
(2) Kernel support for device

While otg may work if you provide additional power by means of "powered usb otg cable", i doubt that there is kernel support for such device. 

Послато са GT-I9100 користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 7, 2013)

soo i found out that the max(or the standard?) freq of the mt8125 is 1,6ghz 

http://system-on-a-chip.findthedata.org/l/174/MediaTek-MT8125

hmm so one question to asus : wtf what kernel did you use ???


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Lets hope that superdragon get a good cpu-tool, so we can unleash the 4 cores with 1,6 ghz^^
And maybe they slowed the pad down, so it has better batterystats


----------



## jananan (Nov 8, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> soo i found out that the max(or the standard?) freq of the mt8125 is 1,6ghz
> 
> http://system-on-a-chip.findthedata.org/l/174/MediaTek-MT8125
> 
> hmm so one question to asus : wtf what kernel did you use ???

Click to collapse



how do you think we are getting the 10 hours battery life ?

i think i've seen the MT8125 clocked highest at 1.5Ghz only by other manufacturers...

i would be worried about heat issues at 1.6Ghz.


----------



## WantToJAVA (Nov 8, 2013)

jananan said:


> how do you think we are getting the 10 hours battery life ?
> 
> i think i've seen the MT8125 clocked highest at 1.5Ghz only by other manufacturers...
> 
> i would be worried about heat issues at 1.6Ghz.

Click to collapse



I believe if you can get hold of the voltage control, you can can clock at a higher speed and slowly lower cpu voltage while testing for stability to extend battery life.  A free app like Proton voltage control from the playstore does this, provided you can get at the controls.  It might even be possible to increase battery life and go a 100MHz or 200MHz higher.


----------



## jananan (Nov 8, 2013)

WantToJAVA said:


> I believe if you can get hold of the voltage control, you can can clock at a higher speed and slowly lower cpu voltage while testing for stability to extend battery life.  A free app like Proton voltage control from the playstore does this, provided you can get at the controls.  It might even be possible to increase battery life and go a 100MHz or 200MHz higher.

Click to collapse



true, provided Mediatek processors have the same yield across wafers during manufacturing. some might get lucky while others might not...

i've seen the mayhem when applications set lower voltages at boot using scripts... or the kernel is compiled with a lower than standard voltage... boot-loop ahoy 

well, if only mediatek releases the actual kernel source. 

on certain SOCs where the manufacturer provides full kernel source, it is possible to compile kernels to change more than just the processor voltage. 

i) cpu voltage
ii) gpu voltage
iii) wifi voltage tweaks
iv) lcd voltage tweaks
v) vibrator motor power tweaks
vi) notification led power tweaks
vii) soft key backlight power tweaks

and many more power related tweaks... :good:


----------



## superdragonpt (Nov 8, 2013)

AgroCPU said:


> soo i found out that the max(or the standard?) freq of the mt8125 is 1,6ghz
> 
> http://system-on-a-chip.findthedata.org/l/174/MediaTek-MT8125
> 
> hmm so one question to asus : wtf what kernel did you use ???

Click to collapse



*Its clocked @ 1.2 Ghz.*

There are diff *CPU Revs*, *our is clocked at 1.2 Gh*z and it's REAL Name is *MT8389*:

_*From the official Mediatek's page:*_
http://www.mediatek.com/_en/01_products/04_pro.php?sn=1085

They only provide the full specs for the "normal" MT8125, *our SoC is just an scalled down REVISION called MT8389.*



> > Like the recently announced, dual-core MT6572,  the MT8125 is a 28nm-fabricated Cortex-A7 SoC aimed at affordable  Android devices. However, it’s faster with four 1.5GHz cores and a  beefier PowerVR Series5XT GPU, and is aimed at tablets.  The MT8125 is should also be faster than its previous tablet SoC, the dual-core 1GHz Cortex-A9 based MT8377. In December, Mediatek announced its first quad-core SoC – the Cortex-A7 based, smartphone-focused MT6589. It offers the same PowerVR Series5XT GPU, but was only clocked at 1GHz compared to 1.5GHz for the new MT8125.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



B.Regards


----------



## WantToJAVA (Nov 8, 2013)

*Modded Case*

I hope this information is not off topic.  I bought a leather case for this tab on EBay for $6.96 with free shipping.  I modified it by adding a non-slip surface for the stand.  In the the picture, the stand is the center strip section where I first scotch taped the edges of the area to paint.  I then coated the are with black silicon caulking compound and let it dry for 4 hours.  

The little magnets which turn the screen on and off automatically when the cover closes are removed from dollar store clip on the ear earphones.  If you do this find the orientation of the magnets which work; they should be spaced 0.5" apart from center to center and -repel- each other when you place them -on top- of each other.  Doing this forms a north and south pole, which are the two poles the hall effect sensor is looking for.  To find the correct placement to automatically close and open the screen, separate the repelling magnets and stick them 0.5" apart on to a piece of scotch tape sticky side up.  Check to see that lowering the magnets on the scotch tape closes/opens the screen.  I found that the area just under the notifications at the top worked well.  You then simply close the case, and the scotch tape will stick to the case, allowing you to mark the position of the magnets.  You can then chisel away the caulking to dig down to the leather where you will mount the magnets.  Crazy glue works fine.

Here is a picture.


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 8, 2013)

WantToJAVA said:


> I hope this information is not off topic.  I bought a leather case for this tab on EBay for $6.96 with free shipping.  I modified it by adding a non-slip surface for the stand.  In the the picture, the stand is the center strip section where I first scotch taped the edges of the area to paint.  I then coated the are with black silicon caulking compound and let it dry for 4 hours.
> 
> The little magnets which turn the screen on and off automatically when the cover closes are removed from dollar store clip on the ear earphones.  If you do this find the orientation of the magnets which work; they should be spaced 0.5" apart from center to center and -repel- each other.  this forms a north and south pole, which are the two poles the hall effect sensor is looking for.  Once you find the correct placement to automatically close and open the screen, you can stick the magnets on to a piece of scotch tape to mark their outline, then dig down to the leather.  Crazy glue works fine.
> 
> Here is a picture.

Click to collapse



That's so Freaking cool Man !!!  
@superdragonpt
looking forward for your new release, is it this weekend?


----------



## chchin (Nov 9, 2013)

*Smart Cover Modded*

For the smart cover magnet location, you can find more in below link

fb.com/memopadhd7
memopadhd7.gweb.io


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 10, 2013)

@superdragonpt
released the second rom version.
Check it out, it's very good :good:


----------



## GimaS.Original (Nov 10, 2013)

*MeMo*

Hello! Let's help each other. Write your message and quote me in this thread THREAD. It may be for us to open a new forum!:good:

I'm sorry for bad English.


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 10, 2013)

GimaS.Original said:


> Hello! Let's help each other. Write your message and quote me in this thread THREAD. It may be for us to open a new forum!:good:
> 
> I'm sorry for bad English.

Click to collapse



done :good:


----------



## hieuvotrung91 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Resolve*

Resolve, thank


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 10, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> *Its clocked @ 1.2 Ghz.*
> 
> There are diff *CPU Revs*, *our is clocked at 1.2 Gh*z and it's REAL Name is *MT8389*:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
And is it a hardware based thing or just the kernel ?

And thanks again cause finally i know that we haven't the "original" mt8125 but , you killed my dream of an 1,5ghz clocked cpu


----------



## jellysheep (Nov 11, 2013)

Could you please tell me how to backup data during the ROM update?
Which software do I need?
Thank you very much!


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 11, 2013)

Why is the superdragon's CWM-ROM thread locked?



> Thread temporary locked per OP's request.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668&page=29

?


----------



## mizunox (Nov 11, 2013)

Would any owners of the device be able to confirm something for me?

I'm looking to know if the system language can be changed to Japanese (the whole system, not just input language)?

I know on my nexus devices this is a simple change in the options, but I don't know if ASUS has included support for this.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 11, 2013)

I would say yes. At least for the rom from superdragon.


----------



## tempurastylez (Nov 12, 2013)

Are we finally getting a me173x forum?


----------



## claudi82 (Nov 12, 2013)

tempurastylez said:


> Are we finally getting a me173x forum?

Click to collapse



I doubt that !
Now that we probably lost the only guy developing for our Asus 
Some people really cant keep their mouth shout


----------



## tempurastylez (Nov 12, 2013)

So sad, version 1.1 works like a charm, the tablet is so responsive, it feels like a usd300+ device. I really hope superdragonpt will continue to work on this project. And those people who can't keep their mouth shut should just go and develop their own roms.


----------



## babyankem (Nov 12, 2013)

What does "OP" meaning?


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 12, 2013)

about the ROM thread being locked.
well I did my search
Someone flamed him, at least on other forums, and called his ROM garbage 



mizunox said:


> Would any owners of the device be able to confirm something for me?
> 
> I'm looking to know if the system language can be changed to Japanese (the whole system, not just input language)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dragon's rom  haves full support  for your lang 



tempurastylez said:


> So sad, version 1.1 works like a charm, the tablet is so responsive, it feels like a usd300+ device. I really hope superdragonpt will continue to work on this project. And those people who can't keep their mouth shut should just go and develop their own roms.

Click to collapse



yeah awesome work.



babyankem said:


> What does "OP" meaning?

Click to collapse



OP means " Original Poster "


----------



## kanefan67 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hope the person who called superdragonpt's ROM garbage is banned from xda. 1.1 is really good. Off course there are some bugs, if you can't deal with that, stay stock!
Hope superdragonpt will continue his work!


----------



## babyankem (Nov 12, 2013)

v1.1 so goog but it took a lot of battery than v1.0


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope this link is working. Its the 1.1.
Here the dropbox link
https://db.tt/QLOpVsnY


----------



## kanefan67 (Nov 12, 2013)

System update available from ASUS......
WW_user_4.2.4.31212_20131030

Improved stability it says (still android 4.2.2)

would it be possible to update with superdragonpt ROM installed?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Nov 12, 2013)

kanefan67 said:


> System update available from ASUS......
> WW_user_4.2.4.31212_20131030
> 
> Improved stability it says (still android 4.2.2)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

It does not work.

I'm pretty sure.

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe. But at this moment it seems there will be no updates. Thread is closed, nobody knows exactly why. I hope it will get still developed. Superdragen has made great work and I hope he will continue.


----------



## aigaming (Nov 12, 2013)

1.1 is working great! Idc. about retards that say bad about him,he made great rom and made recovery,he is god of this tablet for now if you ask me 
He should care even less about people like that,there are milion gratefull users and 3 that are garbage 

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Nov 12, 2013)

aigaming said:


> He should care even less about people like that,there are milion gratefull users and 3 that are garbage
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I fully agree with these words! :good: 

For now was the one who has been with this forward!

And for that reason alone deserves to be highlighted! :highfive:


----------



## kanefan67 (Nov 12, 2013)

How can I see what's inside the download package?
Stored it on my sd before cancelling the update, but is there a way to open it?

EDIT: just rename the dlpgfile to dlpgfile.zip


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 12, 2013)

OK guys e did emailed him (used the PayPal email from the donation link)

he doesn't care about the noobs , since he is used too , from his other works to have bad reviews.

thing is l, his daughter is sick, and  he just don't have the time to work and update all his works on xda. he asked Xda moderation to temp closed, just to avoid spamm.

Best of luck for him,
superdragon best wishes, we see you soon.
thanks mate


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hope she get well soon.


----------



## kanefan67 (Nov 12, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> Hope she get well soon.

Click to collapse



+1

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------





Jorge Moreira said:


> Hi,
> 
> It does not work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Had a look at the contents of the package and the updater script. it will definitely not work, all files are checked before updating.
Furthermore the custom rom is deodexed, the stock rom isn't


----------



## coolizard (Nov 12, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> Hope she get well soon.

Click to collapse



Really hope the same. I've a daughter too. It´s too painful seeing our children sick.


----------



## djoxie (Nov 12, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> Hope she get well soon.

Click to collapse



+1
our thoughts are with you, mate


----------



## King9194 (Nov 13, 2013)

+1
I also hope that everything is fine. Sorry for my bad English. Anyhow big SuperdragonPT for all!!! :good:


----------



## kytan (Nov 13, 2013)

as the thread is closed , anyone could provide the superdragonpt's ROM 

Thanks


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 13, 2013)

Posted the link a few posts ago.


----------



## kytan (Nov 13, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> Posted the link a few posts ago.

Click to collapse




Thank a lot .


----------



## kernell (Nov 13, 2013)

claudi82 said:


> I doubt that !
> Now that we probably lost the only guy developing for our Asus
> Some people really cant keep their mouth shout

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, what happened to him? I've search back and forth on several threads but I can't find anything...

[EDIT]: Never mind, already got it...

As melhoras para a tua filhota...


----------



## terpio (Nov 13, 2013)

*How do I properly get back to stock rom after I have flashed CWM and custom rom 1.1?*

Hello, I am currently on a custom rom 1.1 by superdragonpt and I am satisfied with its performance 

However, I would like to be able to safely return to the stock rom and the original recovery from Asus - if I ever need it.

I found the following set of instructions from sogoku_vn:


> Open the Flash_tool.exe.
> (1) Click on Scatter_Loading and choose the "MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc" from the "signed_bin" thats inside the Firmware Folder.
> (2) Click Download, show a warning menu with font error, hit Ok and run success with Green Ring.
> (3) Close Flash tool. And open it again, Click "Scatter_loading" Now this Time choose the " MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc " from the " ImageME173X " Folder. Its in the Firmware Folder. Your tablet will reboot

Click to collapse



But I have a few questions:

1. What firmware should I use? I have *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918_ASUS_STOCK_4.2.4* from superdragonpt's tut but there is also service version *ME173X_WW_eng_4_2_3_36139_20130823* from the Russian?

2. Do I go only through that set of instructions or do I have to first go through superdragonpt's tut PART1 with Special Format #1 and #2 ?

3. When I go back to stock rom bootloader will be locked, right? And I will have to go through all superdragonpt's tut when I want have 1.1 rom again?

Sorry for my bad english. And Tnx for any help


----------



## superdragonpt (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thanks for the support guys, it really means alot to me.*

You can now download* Rom v1.1 R2* from the Rom thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668

This is the ROM version 1.1. but with some minor fixs:

-Camera aplication DPI fixs (now you can see the full camera buttons layout)

- Email Sync fix (added missing AsusCalenderProvider.apk)

*Thanks again, i will see you guys soon*


----------



## kanefan67 (Nov 13, 2013)

terpio said:


> Hello, I am currently on a custom rom 1.1 by superdragonpt and I am satisfied with its performance
> 
> However, I would like to be able to safely return to the stock rom and the original recovery from Asus - if I ever need it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. If you want to be able to receive updates you should use superdragonpt's ROM. The service ROM (which I also had on my PAD when I got it back from repair) did not receive the update to 4.2.4

2. I had to do the Special Format #1 and #2 to be able to flash the stock ROM.

3. There is an alternative way to have recovery and unlock the bootloader:
http://www.android-hilfe.de/asus-memo-pad-hd7-forum/486823-cwm-recovery.html
(have not tried it, but when this works it should be able to flash stock rom, unlock bootloader and flash recovery. Make nandroid backup of stock rom, flash superdragonpt's ROM.


----------



## invalidlinks (Nov 13, 2013)

*failed ota*

my memopad hd7 just now received an ota update.. i unrooted my phone.. and installed the update.. but during the process it got an error.. can anyone help me on this. i only rooted my table.. did not remove any stock software also i did not flash anything on it. 

really appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## RyukiriYukiko (Nov 13, 2013)

I updated my tab yesterday with the 4.2.4 but now I can't root the tablet like before ç_ç


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't know if somebody archieved this before, but I managed to compile the kernel source from the Asus website. 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## numero2 (Nov 13, 2013)

RyukiriYukiko said:


> I updated my tab yesterday with the 4.2.4 but now I can't root the tablet like before ç_ç

Click to collapse



I rooted my tab (updated yesterday also) with framaroot wuthout problem.
Retry


----------



## alidsd (Nov 14, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> I don't know if somebody archieved this before, but I managed to compile the kernel source from the Asus website.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's great. Plz share your compiled kernel with tweaks.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## tweakradje (Nov 14, 2013)

invalidlinks said:


> my memopad hd7 just now received an ota update.. i unrooted my phone.. and installed the update.. but during the process it got an error.. can anyone help me on this. i only rooted my table.. did not remove any stock software also i did not flash anything on it.
> 
> really appreciate it. thanks.

Click to collapse



Check your update log files in /cache/recovery to find the problem


----------



## superdragonpt (Nov 14, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> I don't know if somebody archieved this  before, but I managed to compile the kernel source from the Asus  website.

Click to collapse



Congrats, but *im sure* you already checked it's missing some things...







alidsd said:


> That's great. Plz share your compiled kernel with tweaks.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*The compiled kernel (From ASUS sources) is the very same you used on the OLD JB 4.2.1 version.
We are now on JB 4.2.2 
* *Also MTK Kernels, don't let you add usefull features...*

You can add some new Governors and IO, some new modules...thats pretty much it., and even that wont bring more performance ..
The "Hotplug" gov is pretty good, just like the IO's.
*If your looking to OC, forget about it*, Mediatek doesn't use the "normal" code to OC, and the sources are pretty messed up

If he managed ( ) to compiled the kernel, im sure he had an hard time doing it, *some usefull things* are missing there...to _successfully _compile


*If someone wants to try :*
*You will need this to start:*





```
# = CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_LENS +CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_BACKUP_LENS + CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_LENS + CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_BACKUP_LENS
#CUSTOM_HAL_AUDIOFLINGER = audio
#CUSTOM_HAL_IMGSENSOR = imx073_mipi_raw ov3640_yuv_af siv120b_yuv
#CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
#CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_BACKUP_LENS = 
#CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_IMGSENSOR = imx073_mipi_raw
#CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_LENS = fm50af
#CUSTOM_HAL_MATV = 
#CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
#CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_BACKUP_LENS = 
#CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_IMGSENSOR = hi704_yuv
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_ACCELEROMETER = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_ALSPS = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_BATTERY = battery
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_IMGSENSOR = imx073_mipi_raw ov3640_yuv_af siv120b_yuv
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_JOGBALL = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_LCM = nt35582_mcu_6575
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAGNETOMETER = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_BACKUP_LENS = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_IMGSENSOR = imx073_mipi_raw
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_LENS = fm50af
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_MATV = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_OFN = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_BACKUP_LENS = 
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_IMGSENSOR = hi704_yuv
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_TOUCHPANEL = generic
#CUSTOM_KERNEL_WIFI = 
ASUS_BUILD_DATE = 20100101
ASUS_GEN_CODE = 4.2
ASUS_IMG_ROOT_OUT = out_images
ASUS_MILESTONE = 4
ASUS_PRODUCT_CLASS = memo
ASUS_REV = 00000
ASUS_SDCARD_DEBOUNCE_TIME_MS = 512
ASUS_SKU = WW,RUS,US,TW,CN,JP
ASUS_USB_PRODUCT_NAME = ME173X
AUTO_ADD_GLOBAL_DEFINE_BY_NAME = MTK_MULTI_PARTITION_MOUNT_ONLY_SUPPORT MTK_WIFI_CALLING_RIL_SUPPORT MTK_BATTERY_I2C_CUST MTK_SIM_HOT_SWAP_COMMON_SLOT MTK_GEMINI_SMART_3G_SWITCH MTK_OWNER_SDCARD_ONLY_SUPPORT MTK_VIDEO_AUTO_FLASH_SUPPORT MTK_AUDIO_CHANGE_SUPPORT MTK_AUTOIP_SUPPORT MTK_IPO_POWERPATH_SUPPORT MTK_MSDC_LARGE_DRIVING MTK_PRIVATE_SPACE_SUPPORT MTK_VOIP_ENHANCEMENT_SUPPORT MTK_HANDSFREE_DMNR_SUPPORT MTK_MULTISIM_RINGTONE_SUPPORT MTK_FACTORY_AUTO_FLASH_SUPPORT MTK_WAKE_LOCK_ERROR_HANDLING MTK_PRECAPTURE_AF_SUPPORT MTK_BATLOWV_NO_PANEL_ON_EARLY MTK_AUDIO_RAW_SUPPORT MTK_MD_SHUT_DOWN_NT PLATFORM_VERSION_V4_2_2 MTK_BQ24156_SUPPORT MTK_ACMT_DEBUG MTK_BT_PROFILE_AVRCP MTK_MMPROFILE_SUPPORT MTK_GPS_SUPPORT MTK_MULTIBRIDGE_SUPPORT EVDO_DT_SUPPORT MTK_CAMCORDER_PROFILE_MID_MP4 MTK_FM_SUPPORT MTK_USES_HD_VIDEO MTK_TABLET_PLATFORM MTK_AUTO_DETECT_MAGNETOMETER MTK_AUDIO_ADPCM_SUPPORT CUSTOM_KERNEL_OFN MTK_BT_PROFILE_MANAGER MTK_NCP1851_SUPPORT MTK_TVOUT_SUPPORT MTK_FM_RECORDING_SUPPORT MTK_DEDICATEDAPN_SUPPORT MTK_DDR3_SUPPORT MTK_LCEEFT_SUPPORT MTK_AUD_LOCK_MD_SLEEP_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_TIMES MTK_DT_SUPPORT MTK_STEREO3D_WALLPAPER_APP MTK_BT_FM_OVER_BT_VIA_CONTROLLER MTK_BT_PROFILE_PBAP MTK_NFC_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_HFP MTK_BT_PROFILE_AVRCP14 MTK_VOICE_UI_SUPPORT MTK_MASS_STORAGE MTK_BICR_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_BIP MTK_BT_PROFILE_BPP MTK_COMBO_QUICK_SLEEP_SUPPORT MTK_THEMEMANAGER_APP MTK_HDR_SUPPORT MTK_TMP103_SUPPORT MTK_MT8193_SUPPORT MTK_MERGE_INTERFACE_SUPPORT HAVE_AACENCODE_FEATURE MTK_BT_PROFILE_MAPS MTK_FM_50KHZ_SUPPORT MTK_WIFI_HOTSPOT_SUPPORT MTK_TB_DEBUG_SUPPORT MTK_COMBO_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_OPP MTK_FLIGHT_MODE_POWER_OFF_MD MTK_RADIOOFF_POWER_OFF_MD MTK_BT_PROFILE_MAPC MTK_SHARED_SDCARD MTK_EMMC_DISCARD MTK_2SDCARD_SWAP MTK_BT_PROFILE_TIMEC MTK_MULTI_STORAGE_SUPPORT MTK_MT8193_HDCP_SUPPORT MTK_ENABLE_VIDEO_EDITOR MTK_WFD_SUPPORT MTK_DUAL_MIC_SUPPORT MTK_WAPI_SUPPORT MTK_FD_SUPPORT MTK_DISPLAY_HIGH_RESOLUTION HAVE_ADPCMENCODE_FEATURE HAVE_AWBENCODE_FEATURE MTK_TABLET_DRAM MODEM_UMTS_TDD128_MODE MTK_FACEBEAUTY_SUPPORT MTK_AAL_SUPPORT EVDO_DT_VIA_SUPPORT MTK_BT_SUPPORT MTK_BT_40_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_FTP MTK_ASF_PLAYBACK_SUPPORT MTK_SPM_MCDI_ENABLE MTK_USES_VR_DYNAMIC_QUALITY_MECHANISM MTK_HIGH_QUALITY_THUMBNAIL MTK_IPV6_TETHER_NDP_MODE MTK_SPH_EHN_CTRL_SUPPORT MTK_IMAGE_LARGE_MEM_LIMIT MTK_FM_TX_SUPPORT MTK_BRAZIL_CUSTOMIZATION_VIVO MTK_BRAZIL_CUSTOMIZATION_CLARO MTK_ENABLE_MD2 MTK_ENABLE_MD1 HAVE_XLOG_FEATURE MTK_RMVB_PLAYBACK_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_SIMAP MTK_IPV6_SUPPORT MTK_NATIVE_3D_SUPPORT MTK_AUTORAMA_SUPPORT MTK_EAP_SIM_AKA MTK_VOICE_UNLOCK_SUPPORT MTK_TETHERING_EEM_SUPPORT MTK_MATV_ANALOG_SUPPORT MTK_BSP_PACKAGE MTK_SIM_AUTHENTICATION_SUPPORT MTK_BRAZIL_CUSTOMIZATION CUSTOM_KERNEL_ACCELEROMETER MTK_BEAM_PLUS_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_PRXR MTK_TRIPLE_FRAMEBUFFER_SUPPORT MTK_CTA_SUPPORT MTK_PLATFORM_OPTIMIZE MTK_KERNEL_POWER_OFF_CHARGING MTK_NAND_UBIFS_SUPPORT CUSTOM_KERNEL_GYROSCOPE MTK_NVRAM_SECURITY CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAGNETOMETER MTK_EMULATOR_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_HIDH MTK_BT_PROFILE_PAN MTK_PRODUCT_INFO_SUPPORT MTK_CAMERA_APP_3DHW_SUPPORT MTK_WLANBT_SINGLEANT MTK_WLAN_SUPPORT MTK_PQ_SUPPORT MTK_TETHERINGIPV6_SUPPORT MTK_IPOH_SUPPORT MTK_AUTO_DETECT_ACCELEROMETER HAVE_CMMB_FEATURE MTK_MT8193_HDMI_SUPPORT MTK_EMMC_SUPPORT_OTP MTK_TB_APP_CALL_FORCE_SPEAKER_ON MTK_TB_HW_DEBUG MTK_BT_PROFILE_A2DP MTK_DSPIRDBG MTK_QVGA_LANDSCAPE_SUPPORT MTK_FM_SHORT_ANTENNA_SUPPORT MTK_HDMI_SUPPORT MTK_M4U_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_SPP MTK_BT_30_SUPPORT MTK_FAN5405_SUPPORT MTK_MT8193_NFI_SUPPORT MTK_HW_ENHANCE MTK_ION_SUPPORT MTK_LCA_SUPPORT MTK_BT_PROFILE_DUN MTK_DHCPV6C_WIFI MTK_BT_PROFILE_PRXM MTK_FSCK_MSDOS_MTK MTK_MAV_SUPPORT MTK_2IN1_SPK_SUPPORT MTK_BQ24196_SUPPORT MTK_WEB_NOTIFICATION_SUPPORT MTK_CAMERA_BSP_SUPPORT MTK_FM_RX_SUPPORT MTK_WB_SPEECH_SUPPORT CUSTOM_KERNEL_ALSPS MTK_FORCE_CPU_89T MTK_VT3G324M_SUPPORT ENCRY_PARTITION_SUPPORT MTK_BQ27541_SUPPORT MTK_SD_REINIT_SUPPORT MTK_SENSOR_SUPPORT MTK_RILD_READ_IMSI MTK_EMMC_SUPPORT MTK_BT_21_SUPPORT MTK_S3D_SUPPORT MTK_COMBO_CORE_DUMP_SUPPORT  MTK_EXTERNAL_ISP_SUPPORT MTK_MAIN_IMGSENSOR_ON_MIPI_A
AUTO_ADD_GLOBAL_DEFINE_BY_NAME_VALUE = MTK_SIM1_SOCKET_TYPE MTK_LCM_PHYSICAL_ROTATION LCM_WIDTH MTK_SHARE_MODEM_SUPPORT CUSTOM_KERNEL_SSW MTK_SINGLE_3DSHOT_SUPPORT MTK_EXTERNAL_MODEM_SLOT EMMC_CHIP MTK_NEON_SUPPORT MTK_SHARE_MODEM_CURRENT CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN2_IMGSENSOR LCM_HEIGHT MTK_SIM2_SOCKET_TYPE ASUS_USB_PRODUCT_NAME
AUTO_ADD_GLOBAL_DEFINE_BY_NAME_VALUE_NUM = ASUS_SDCARD_DEBOUNCE_TIME_MS
AUTO_ADD_GLOBAL_DEFINE_BY_VALUE = MTK_PLATFORM CUSTOM_KERNEL_LENS CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_BACKUP_LENS BOOT_LOGO CUSTOM_KERNEL_LCM MTK_MODEM_SUPPORT MTK_ATV_CHIP CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_IMGSENSOR MTK_BT_CHIP MTK_WLAN_CHIP CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN2_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR MTK_IME_INPUT_ENGINE CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR CUSTOM_KERNEL_FLASHLIGHT CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_IMGSENSOR CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_LENS MTK_AUDIO_BLOUD_CUSTOMPARAMETER_REV CUSTOM_KERNEL_IMGSENSOR MTK_FM_RX_AUDIO MTK_COMBO_CHIP MTK_GPS_CHIP CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_BACKUP_LENS CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_LENS MTK_FM_TX_AUDIO MTK_FM_CHIP CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN2_IMGSENSOR MTK_MD2_SUPPORT MTK_IME_HANDWRITING_ENGINE
BOOT_LOGO = wxga
BUILD_CTS = no
BUILD_KERNEL = yes
BUILD_LK = yes
BUILD_MTK_SDK = 
BUILD_PRELOADER = yes
BUILD_UBOOT = no
CUSTOM_BUILD_VERNO = 
CUSTOM_HAL_ANT = mt6628_ant_m1
CUSTOM_HAL_AUDIOFLINGER = audio
CUSTOM_HAL_BLUETOOTH = bluetooth
CUSTOM_HAL_CAMERA = camera
CUSTOM_HAL_CAM_CAL = dummy_eeprom
CUSTOM_HAL_COMBO = mt6628
CUSTOM_HAL_EEPROM = dummy_eeprom
CUSTOM_HAL_FLASHLIGHT = dummy_flashlight
CUSTOM_HAL_IMGSENSOR = exisp_main_mipi_yuv exisp_sub_mipi_yuv a5142_mipi_raw mt9m114_mipi_raw gc0339_raw hm2056_mipi_raw
CUSTOM_HAL_LENS = fm50af sensordrive dummy_lens
CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN2_IMGSENSOR = 
CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_BACKUP_LENS = sensordrive
CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_IMGSENSOR = exisp_main_mipi_yuv a5142_mipi_raw hm2056_mipi_raw
CUSTOM_HAL_MAIN_LENS = fm50af
CUSTOM_HAL_MSENSORLIB = mmc328x akm8975 ami304 yamaha530 mag3110 akmd8963 bmm050
CUSTOM_HAL_SENSORS = sensor
CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_BACKUP_LENS = dummy_lens
CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_IMGSENSOR = exisp_sub_mipi_yuv mt9m114_mipi_raw gc0339_raw
CUSTOM_HAL_SUB_LENS = dummy_lens
CUSTOM_KERNEL_ACCELEROMETER = KXTJ2_1009
CUSTOM_KERNEL_ALSPS = 
CUSTOM_KERNEL_BATTERY = battery
CUSTOM_KERNEL_CAMERA = camera
CUSTOM_KERNEL_CAM_CAL = dummy_eeprom
CUSTOM_KERNEL_CORE = src
CUSTOM_KERNEL_DCT = dct
CUSTOM_KERNEL_EEPROM = dummy_eeprom
CUSTOM_KERNEL_FLASHLIGHT = dummy_flashlight
CUSTOM_KERNEL_GYROSCOPE = 
CUSTOM_KERNEL_HDMI = 
CUSTOM_KERNEL_HEADSET = accdet
CUSTOM_KERNEL_IMGSENSOR = exisp_main_mipi_yuv exisp_sub_mipi_yuv a5142_mipi_raw mt9m114_mipi_raw gc0339_raw hm2056_mipi_raw
CUSTOM_KERNEL_KPD = kpd
CUSTOM_KERNEL_LCM = lgld070wx3_dsi_vdo nt35521_dsi_vdo
CUSTOM_KERNEL_LEDS = mt65xx
CUSTOM_KERNEL_LENS = fm50af sensordrive dummy_lens
CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAGNETOMETER = akm8963
CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN2_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN2_IMGSENSOR = 
CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_BACKUP_LENS = sensordrive
CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_IMGSENSOR = exisp_main_mipi_yuv a5142_mipi_raw hm2056_mipi_raw
CUSTOM_KERNEL_MAIN_LENS = fm50af
CUSTOM_KERNEL_MULTIBRIDGE = 
CUSTOM_KERNEL_RTC = rtc
CUSTOM_KERNEL_SOUND = amp_yad
CUSTOM_KERNEL_SSW = ssw_generic
CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_BACKUP_IMGSENSOR = 
CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_BACKUP_LENS = dummy_lens
CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_IMGSENSOR = exisp_sub_mipi_yuv mt9m114_mipi_raw gc0339_raw
CUSTOM_KERNEL_SUB_LENS = dummy_lens
CUSTOM_KERNEL_TOUCHPANEL = GT927
CUSTOM_KERNEL_USB = mt6577
CUSTOM_KERNEL_VIBRATOR = vibrator
CUSTOM_LK_LCM = lgld070wx3_dsi_vdo nt35521_dsi_vdo
CUSTOM_MODEM = 
CUSTOM_PRELOADER_CUSTOM = custom
CUSTOM_SEC_AUTH_SUPPORT = no
CUSTOM_SEC_SIGNTOOL_SUPPORT = no
CUSTOM_UBOOT_LCM = lgld070wx3_dsi_vdo nt35521_dsi_vdo
DEFAULT_INPUT_METHOD = com.sohu.inputmethod.sogou.SogouIME
DEFAULT_LATIN_IME_LANGUAGES = en-US fr ru
DISABLE_EARPIECE = no
ENCRY_PARTITION_SUPPORT = no
EVB = no
EVDO_DT_SUPPORT = no
EVDO_DT_VIA_SUPPORT = no
GEMINI = no
GOOGLE_RELEASE_RIL = no
HAVE_AACENCODE_FEATURE = yes
HAVE_ADPCMENCODE_FEATURE = yes
HAVE_AEE_FEATURE = yes
HAVE_APPC_FEATURE = no
HAVE_AWBENCODE_FEATURE = yes
HAVE_CMMB_FEATURE = no
HAVE_GROUP_SCHEDULING = no
HAVE_MATV_FEATURE = no
HAVE_MTKLOUDNESS_EFFECT = yes
HAVE_SRSAUDIOEFFECT_FEATURE = no
HAVE_VORBISENC_FEATURE = yes
HAVE_XLOG_FEATURE = yes
KBUILD_OUTPUT_SUPPORT = yes
LCM_HEIGHT = 1280
LCM_WIDTH = 800
MODEM_UMTS_TDD128_MODE = no
MTK_2IN1_SPK_SUPPORT = no
MTK_2SDCARD_SWAP = no
MTK_AAL_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_ACMT_DEBUG = no
MTK_ACWFDIALOG_APP = yes
MTK_AGPS_APP = yes
MTK_ANDROIDFACTORYMODE_APP = yes
MTK_API_CHECK = yes
MTK_APKINSTALLER_APP = no
MTK_AP_SPEECH_ENHANCEMENT = no
MTK_ASD_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_ASF_PLAYBACK_SUPPORT = no
MTK_ATV_CHIP = 
MTK_AUDENH_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_AUDIOPROFILE_SELECT_MMS_RINGTONE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_AUDIO_ADPCM_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_AUDIO_APE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_AUDIO_BLOUD_CUSTOMPARAMETER_REV = MTK_AUDIO_BLOUD_CUSTOMPARAMETER_V4
MTK_AUDIO_CHANGE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_AUDIO_HD_REC_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_AUDIO_PROFILES = no
MTK_AUDIO_RAW_SUPPORT = no
MTK_AUD_LOCK_MD_SLEEP_SUPPORT = no
MTK_AUTOIP_SUPPORT = no
MTK_AUTORAMA_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_AUTO_DETECT_ACCELEROMETER = no
MTK_AUTO_DETECT_MAGNETOMETER = no
MTK_AVI_PLAYBACK_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_BACKUPANDRESTORE_APP = no
MTK_BAIDU_MAP_SUPPORT = no
MTK_BAIDU_SEARCH_BAR_SUPPORT = no
MTK_BATLOWV_FORCE_SHUTDOWN = no
MTK_BATLOWV_NO_PANEL_ON_EARLY = yes
MTK_BATTERY_I2C_CUST = no
MTK_BEAM_PLUS_SUPPORT = no
MTK_BENCHMARK_BOOST_TP = no
MTK_BICR_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_BQ24156_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_BQ24158_SUPPORT = no
MTK_BQ27541_SUPPORT = no
MTK_BRANCH = MAIN2.1
MTK_BRAZIL_CUSTOMIZATION = no
MTK_BRAZIL_CUSTOMIZATION_CLARO = no
MTK_BRAZIL_CUSTOMIZATION_TIM = no
MTK_BRAZIL_CUSTOMIZATION_VIVO = no
MTK_BSP_PACKAGE = no
MTK_BT_21_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_BT_30_HS_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_BT_30_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_BT_40_LE_STANDALONE = no
MTK_BT_40_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_BT_CHIP = MTK_MT6628
MTK_BT_FM_OVER_BT_VIA_CONTROLLER = no
MTK_BT_POWER_EFFICIENCY_ENHANCEMENT = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_A2DP = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_AVRCP = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_AVRCP13 = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_AVRCP14 = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_BIP = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_BPP = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_DUN = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_FTP = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_HFP = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_HIDH = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_MANAGER = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_MAPC = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_MAPS = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_OPP = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_PAN = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_PBAP = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_PRXM = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_PRXR = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_SIMAP = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_SPP = yes
MTK_BT_PROFILE_TIMEC = no
MTK_BT_PROFILE_TIMES = no
MTK_BT_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_BUILD_VERNO = ALPS.JB2.MP.V1.3
MTK_BWC_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_CALENDAR_IMPORTER_APP = yes
MTK_CAMCORDER_PROFILE_MID_MP4 = no
MTK_CAMERA_APP = no
MTK_CAMERA_APP_3DHW_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_CAMERA_BSP_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_CDS_EM_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_CHIP_VER = S01
MTK_CHKIMGSIZE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_CMAS_SUPPORT = no
MTK_CMCC_MOBILEMARKET_SUPPORT = no
MTK_CMMB_CHIP = 
MTK_COMBO_CHIP = MT6628
MTK_COMBO_CORE_DUMP_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_COMBO_QUICK_SLEEP_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_COMBO_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_CPU = arm_cortexa7
MTK_CTA_SUPPORT = no
MTK_DATADIALOG_APP = no
MTK_DATAREG_APP = no
MTK_DATAUSAGELOCKSCREENCLIENT_SUPPORT = no
MTK_DATAUSAGE_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_DATA_TRANSFER_APP = no
MTK_DDR3_SUPPORT = no
MTK_DEDICATEDAPN_SUPPORT = no
MTK_DEFAULT_DATA_OFF = no
MTK_DHCPV6C_WIFI = yes
MTK_DIALER_SEARCH_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_DIGITAL_MIC_SUPPORT = no
MTK_DISABLE_EFUSE = no
MTK_DISPLAY_HIGH_RESOLUTION = no
MTK_DITHERING_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_DM_APP = no
MTK_DM_ENTRY_DISPLAY = no
MTK_DP_FRAMEWORK = yes
MTK_DRM_APP = yes
MTK_DSPIRDBG = no
MTK_DT_SUPPORT = no
MTK_DUAL_MIC_SUPPORT = no
MTK_EAP_SIM_AKA = no
MTK_EMMC_DISCARD = no
MTK_EMMC_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_EMMC_SUPPORT_OTP = no
MTK_EMULATOR_SUPPORT = no
MTK_ENABLE_MD1 = no
MTK_ENABLE_MD2 = no
MTK_ENABLE_VIDEO_EDITOR = yes
MTK_ENGINEERMODE_APP = yes
MTK_ENGINEERMODE_INTERNAL_APP = yes
MTK_ENS_SUPPORT = no
MTK_ETWS_SUPPORT = no
MTK_EXTERNAL_ISP_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FACEBEAUTY_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_FACTORY_AUTO_FLASH_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FAN5405_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FASTBOOT_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FD_FORCE_REL_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FD_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FENCE_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_FILEMANAGER_APP = yes
MTK_FIRST_MD = 1
MTK_FLIGHT_MODE_POWER_OFF_MD = yes
MTK_FLV_PLAYBACK_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_FMRADIO_APP = yes
MTK_FM_50KHZ_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FM_CHIP = MT6628_FM
MTK_FM_RECORDING_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FM_RX_AUDIO = FM_DIGITAL_INPUT
MTK_FM_RX_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_FM_SHORT_ANTENNA_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_FM_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FM_TX_AUDIO = FM_ANALOG_OUTPUT
MTK_FM_TX_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FOTA_ENTRY = no
MTK_FOTA_SUPPORT = no
MTK_FSCK_MSDOS_MTK = no
MTK_GALLERY3D_APP = yes
MTK_GALLERY_APP = yes
MTK_GAMELOFT_GLL_APP = no
MTK_GAMELOFT_LBC_APP = no
MTK_GAMELOFT_SD_APP = no
MTK_GEMINI_3G_SWITCH = no
MTK_GEMINI_ENHANCEMENT = no
MTK_GEMINI_SMART_3G_SWITCH = 0
MTK_GOOGLEOTA_SUPPORT = no
MTK_GPS_CHIP = MTK_GPS_MT6628
MTK_GPS_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_GPU_CHIP = SGX544_115
MTK_GPU_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_HANDSFREE_DMNR_SUPPORT = no
MTK_HDMI_SUPPORT = no
MTK_HDR_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_HEADSET_ICON_SUPPORT = no
MTK_HIGH_QUALITY_THUMBNAIL = yes
MTK_HWC_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_HWC_SUPPORT_V0 = no
MTK_HWC_VERSION = 1.0
MTK_HW_ENHANCE = yes
MTK_IMAGE_LARGE_MEM_LIMIT = no
MTK_IMEI_LOCK = no
MTK_IME_ARABIC_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_ENGLISH_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_IME_FRENCH_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_GERMAN_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_HANDWRITING_ENGINE = none
MTK_IME_HANDWRITING_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_IME_HINDI_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_INDONESIAN_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_INPUT_ENGINE = none
MTK_IME_ITALIAN_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_MALAY_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_PINYIN_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_IME_PORTUGUESE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_RUSSIAN_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_SPANISH_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_STROKE_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_IME_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_THAI_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_TURKISH_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_VIETNAM_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IME_ZHUYIN_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_INCLUDE_MODEM_DB_IN_IMAGE = no
MTK_INPUTMETHOD_PINYINIME_APP = no
MTK_INTERNAL = no
MTK_INTERNAL_LANG_SET = no
MTK_ION_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_IPOH_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IPO_POWERPATH_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IPO_SUPPORT = no
MTK_IPV6_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_IPV6_TETHER_NDP_MODE = no
MTK_ISMS_SUPPORT = no
MTK_KERNEL_POWER_OFF_CHARGING = yes
MTK_LAUNCHERPLUS_APP = yes
MTK_LAUNCHER_ALLAPPSGRID = yes
MTK_LAUNCHER_UNREAD_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_LCA_SUPPORT = no
MTK_LCEEFT_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_LCM_PHYSICAL_ROTATION = 180
MTK_LIVEWALLPAPER_APP = yes
MTK_LOCKSCREEN_TYPE = 1
MTK_LOG2SERVER_APP = no
MTK_LOG2SERVER_INTERNAL = no
MTK_LOW_BAND_TRAN_ANIM = no
MTK_M4U_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_MAIN_IMGSENSOR_ON_MIPI_A = yes
MTK_MASS_STORAGE = no
MTK_MATV_ANALOG_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_MAV_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MDLOGGER_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MDM_APP = no
MTK_MD_SHUT_DOWN_NT = no
MTK_MEDIA3D_APP = no
MTK_MERGE_INTERFACE_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_MFV_MPEG4_EXTRA = no
MTK_MMPROFILE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MMUMAP_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MODEM_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MSDC_LARGE_DRIVING = no
MTK_MT519X_FM_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MT8193_HDCP_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MT8193_HDMI_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MT8193_NFI_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MT8193_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MTKLOGGER_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_MTKPS_PLAYBACK_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_MULTIBRIDGE_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_MULTISIM_RINGTONE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MULTI_PARTITION_MOUNT_ONLY_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MULTI_STORAGE_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_MUSIC_LRC_SUPPORT = no
MTK_MVNO_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_NAND_PAGE_SIZE = 2K
MTK_NAND_UBIFS_SUPPORT = no
MTK_NATIVE_FENCE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_NCP1851_SUPPORT = 
MTK_NEON_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_NETWORK_TYPE_ALWAYS_ON = no
MTK_NETWORK_TYPE_DISPLAY = no
MTK_NEW_IPTABLES_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_NFC_ADDON_SUPPORT = no
MTK_NFC_APP_SUPPORT = no
MTK_NFC_FW_MSR3110 = no
MTK_NFC_FW_MT6605 = no
MTK_NFC_MSR3110 = no
MTK_NFC_MT6605 = no
MTK_NFC_OMAAC_GEMALTO = no
MTK_NFC_OMAAC_SUPPORT = no
MTK_NFC_SUPPORT = no
MTK_NOTEBOOK_SUPPORT = no
MTK_NVRAM_SECURITY = no
MTK_OGM_PLAYBACK_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_OMACP_SUPPORT = no
MTK_OMA_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_ONLY_OWNER_SIM_SUPPORT = no
MTK_OOBE_APP = no
MTK_OWNER_SDCARD_ONLY_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_PCB_BATTERY_SENSOR = no
MTK_PHONE_NUMBER_GEODESCRIPTION = yes
MTK_PHONE_VOICE_RECORDING = yes
MTK_PHONE_VT_MM_RINGTONE = no
MTK_PHONE_VT_VOICE_ANSWER = no
MTK_PLATFORM = MT6589
MTK_PLATFORM_OPTIMIZE = yes
MTK_POWER_SAVING_SWITCH_UI_SUPPORT = no
MTK_PQ_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_PRECAPTURE_AF_SUPPORT = no
MTK_PRIVATE_SPACE_SHARE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_PRIVATE_SPACE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_PRODUCT_INFO_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_PRODUCT_LOCALES = en_US es_ES zh_CN zh_TW ru_RU pt_BR fr_FR de_DE tr_TR it_IT in_ID ms_MY vi_VN ar_EG  th_TH  pt_PT   nl_NL el_GR hu_HU tl_PH ro_RO cs_CZ hdpi ldpi mdpi xhdpi
MTK_QQBROWSER_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_QVGA_LANDSCAPE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_RADIOOFF_POWER_OFF_MD = no
MTK_RAT_BALANCING = no
MTK_RAT_WCDMA_PREFERRED = no
MTK_RCSE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_RELEASE_PACKAGE = rel_customer_basic_mt6589 rel_customer_tablet
MTK_RESOURCE_OPTIMIZATION = 
MTK_RILD_READ_IMSI = no
MTK_RSDM_APP = no
MTK_RTP_OVER_RTSP_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_RTSP_BITRATE_ADAPTATION_SUPPORT = no
MTK_S3D_SUPPORT = no
MTK_SCOMO_ENTRY = no
MTK_SCREEN_OFF_WIFI_OFF = no
MTK_SD_REINIT_SUPPORT = no
MTK_SD_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SEARCH_DB_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SEC_BOOT = ATTR_SBOOT_ONLY_ENABLE_ON_SCHIP
MTK_SEC_CHIP_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SEC_MODEM_AUTH = no
MTK_SEC_MODEM_ENCODE = no
MTK_SEC_MODEM_NVRAM_ANTI_CLONE = no
MTK_SEC_SECRO_AC_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SEC_USBDL = ATTR_SUSBDL_ONLY_ENABLE_ON_SCHIP
MTK_SEND_RR_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SENSOR_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SHARED_SDCARD = yes
MTK_SHARE_MODEM_CURRENT = 1
MTK_SHARE_MODEM_SUPPORT = 2
MTK_SIGNATURE_CUSTOMIZATION = no
MTK_SIGNMODEM_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SIM1_SOCKET_TYPE = 1
MTK_SIM2_SOCKET_TYPE = 1
MTK_SIM_AUTHENTICATION_SUPPORT = no
MTK_SIM_HOT_SWAP = yes
MTK_SIM_HOT_SWAP_COMMON_SLOT = no
MTK_SIM_RECOVERY = no
MTK_SINGLE_3DSHOT_SUPPORT = no
MTK_SIP_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SMARTSWITCH_SUPPORT = no
MTK_SMSREG_APP = no
MTK_SMS_FILTER_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SMS_NATIONAL_LANGUAGE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_SMS_TURKISH_TABLE_ALWAYS_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SNS_FACEBOOK_APP = yes
MTK_SNS_FLICKR_APP = yes
MTK_SNS_KAIXIN_APP = yes
MTK_SNS_RENREN_APP = yes
MTK_SNS_SINAWEIBO_APP = yes
MTK_SNS_SINAWEIBO_TEST = no
MTK_SNS_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SNS_TWITTER_APP = yes
MTK_SOUNDRECORDER_APP = no
MTK_SPECIAL_FACTORY_RESET = no
MTK_SPECIFIC_SM_CAUSE = no
MTK_SPH_EHN_CTRL_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_SPM_MCDI_ENABLE = yes
MTK_STEREO3D_WALLPAPER_APP = no
MTK_SWIP_AAC = no
MTK_SWIP_VORBIS = yes
MTK_SYSTEM_UPDATE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_TABLET_DRAM = yes
MTK_TABLET_HARDWARE = mt8125
MTK_TABLET_PLATFORM = no
MTK_TB_APP_CALL_FORCE_SPEAKER_ON = no
MTK_TB_APP_LANDSCAPE_SUPPORT = no
MTK_TB_DEBUG_SUPPORT = no
MTK_TB_HW_DEBUG = no
MTK_TB_WIFI_3G_MODE = WIFI_ONLY
MTK_TELEPHONY_MODE = 1
MTK_TENCENT_MOBILE_MANAGER_NORMAL_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_TETHERINGIPV6_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_TETHERING_EEM_SUPPORT = no
MTK_THEMEMANAGER_APP = no
MTK_TMP103_SUPPORT = no
MTK_TODOS_APP = no
MTK_TRIPLE_FRAMEBUFFER_SUPPORT = no
MTK_TTY_SUPPORT = no
MTK_TVOUT_SUPPORT = no
MTK_USB_AUDIO_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_USES_HD_VIDEO = yes
MTK_USES_VR_DYNAMIC_QUALITY_MECHANISM = yes
MTK_USE_ANDROID_MM_DEFAULT_CODE = no
MTK_VIDEOPLAYER2_APP = no
MTK_VIDEOPLAYER_APP = no
MTK_VIDEOWIDGET_APP = yes
MTK_VIDEO_1080P = no
MTK_VIDEO_AUTO_FLASH_SUPPORT = no
MTK_VIDEO_FAVORITES_WIDGET_APP = yes
MTK_VIDEO_THUMBNAIL_PLAY_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_VLW_APP = no
MTK_VOICE_UI_SUPPORT = no
MTK_VOICE_UNLOCK_SUPPORT = no
MTK_VOIP_ENHANCEMENT_SUPPORT = no
MTK_VSIM_AUTO_ANSWER = no
MTK_VSS_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_VT3G324M_SUPPORT = no
MTK_WAKE_LOCK_ERROR_HANDLING = no
MTK_WAPI_SUPPORT = no
MTK_WAPPUSH_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_WB_SPEECH_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_WCDMA_SUPPORT = no
MTK_WEATHER3D_WIDGET = no
MTK_WEATHER_PROVIDER_APP = yes
MTK_WEATHER_WIDGET_APP = yes
MTK_WEB_NOTIFICATION_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_WEEK_NO = W10.24
MTK_WFD_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_WIFI_CALLING_RIL_SUPPORT = no
MTK_WIFI_HOTSPOT_SUPPORT = no
MTK_WIFI_P2P_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_WLANBT_SINGLEANT = no
MTK_WLAN_CHIP = MT6628
MTK_WLAN_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_WML_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_WORLD_CLOCK_WIDGET_APP = yes
MTK_WPA2PSK_SUPPORT = no
MTK_WVDRM_SUPPORT = yes
MTK_YGPS_APP = yes
MTK_YMCAPROP_SUPPORT = no
MULTI_CH_PLAYBACK_SUPPORT = yes
NATIVE_AUDIO_PREPROCESS_ENABLE = yes
NO_INIT_PERMISSION_CHECK = no
OEM_BUILD = yes
OP01_CTS_COMPATIBLE = no
OPTR_SPEC_SEG_DEF = NONE
PLATFORM_MTK_SDK_VERSION = 1
PLATFORM_VERSION_V4_2_2 = yes
RESOURCE_OVERLAY_SUPPORT = generic tablet generic_WIFIONLY
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT = armv7-a-neon
USE_OPENGL_RENDERER = true
WIFI_WEP_KEY_ID_SET = no
WIFI_WPS_PIN_FROM_AP = no
```


----------



## tonydd (Nov 14, 2013)

Say what now:what:

Just did my other tablet today.  Thanks again :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## terpio (Nov 14, 2013)

kanefan67 said:


> 1. If you want to be able to receive updates you should use superdragonpt's ROM. The service ROM (which I also had on my PAD when I got it back from repair) did not receive the update to 4.2.4
> 
> 2. I had to do the Special Format #1 and #2 to be able to flash the stock ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help 

I'm currently on a custom ROM v1.1 R2 and everything works great  so I'm not going back to the stock rom in the near future :fingers-crossed:

But superdragonpt upgraded his wonderful Tut and now in post No.5 it is clearly explained how to get back to the stock rom from custom rom 

All needed files can be downloaded from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/?id=1503#downloads


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey,
I added the missing source files from an OPPO smartphone that uses the same CPU, so I did infact build a complete kernel. Patching the kernel to a new version shouldnt be too hard, once you get the idea. I will set up git and will try to integrate with AOSP 4.4 and once I'm done with that I would be glad if you could help me with the device tree. 

At first I'd like to build a clean rom without tweaks, thats working OK. So from there in wie have a proper base for tweaks, Miui, CM, Ubuntu Touch, PA, Kang and everything else.

 I know, that from a kernel to a good ROM, it's a long long way but I will try.
Best regards,
Kalle



Sent from my Xperia P using xda app-developers app


----------



## tweakradje (Nov 14, 2013)

@KalleEatingBrain: great news. Do you have also FM radio support in the kernel?

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




terpio said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> I'm currently on a custom ROM v1.1 R2 and everything works great  so I'm not going back to the stock rom in the near future :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally. Big thanks for posting this non "destructive" method of getting CWM installed.


----------



## superdragonpt (Nov 14, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> Hey,
> I added the missing source files from an OPPO smartphone that uses the same CPU, so I did infact build a complete kernel. Patching the kernel to a new version shouldnt be too hard, once you get the idea. I will set up git and will try to integrate with AOSP 4.4 and once I'm done with that I would be glad if you could help me with the device tree.
> 
> At first I'd like to build a clean rom without tweaks, thats working OK. So from there in wie have a proper base for tweaks, Miui, CM, Ubuntu Touch, PA, Kang and everything else.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thats nice, but im sure you didnt managed to get the buildable sources ( hwcomposer, framework), mediatek only releases the kernel sources and most of the sources required some work, eg: the Mtkconfig...

To build CM/ PA its required to have all the sources, you cant build it with just kernel.

But hey, its an nice step forward let me know if you need some help.

As for kernel itself, yes we can add some extra features, but i really dont see anything usefull that can be added.

Dont take this wrong, but i already had my share, trying to add/ compile an MTK kernel in the past...

Let me get some time to check better our kernel sources, i only give it an quick look 

Thumbs up !


----------



## invalidlinks (Nov 14, 2013)

tweakradje said:


> Check your update log files in /cache/recovery to find the problem

Click to collapse



Thank you for replying , how do i check the logs like you suggested just now? I am not that good with this kind of stuff.. can you elaborate more on this. thanks!


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope the sources for hwcomposer and surfaceflinger can somehow be created since there are plenty devices out there to use the same chipset.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Nov 15, 2013)

*JFYI*

Hey guys,
I just gatherd my resources and while I am waiting for the sourcecode to sync, I'll do a small write up on what I am trying to do.
The first thing I've already done is to compile the kernel form the ASUS homepage. It uses some special skripts, which IMHO seem quite good and usefull. A small presentation on how to use them can be found at chinadmd, but there are other resources, too. At first I tried to follow those instructuions on with source code that's know to be complete and working, so I came accross the OPPO R819, which has a mediatek chipset, too, but opposed to many other manufacturs that sell MTK devices, they seem to care about open source. Here is the github for the OPPO R819, which I used to check, whether my build environment was sane and to get used to the skripts R819-Kernel-Source-4.2. (btw. reading the README and looking through the source code is good for understandig, too. Not the hardcore ****, but some python skripts can be quite helpful). 
In the next step I extracted the ASUS source code, linked the build skripts to the root of the directory and tried to run a build. Of course it failed, so I added in bionic, from the AOSP.  Still not compiling. I looked at the difference between the OPPO source code and the ASUS source code and moved some folders around. The /mediatek/misc/ folder contains the scatter file and the EBR and MBR files, so you have to replace them with the ones for our device. After you've done this you can compile a kernel by uttering 
	
	



```
./makeMtk r k
```
 or by changing into the kernel directory and doing as the readme told you.

So. Now we have a kernel. :highfive:

Next up is creating a whole rom from source code, but I've never done that before, so I'll just try to work my way along this and this and probably also this. Especially the last one is interesting and I will check if we can profit from the development for the Acer Liquid E2.

I think the biggest problem will be the integration into a bigger project like AOSP, CM or else, since the mediatek alps environment heavily relies on custom structure.

I hope some of you will follow along. As soon as I have a boot.img for you, I will share my github and start a new [dev] thread.
Best regards,
Kalle

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

@tweakradje I haven't even flashed the kernel until now. I just got it compiled 

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

@tweakradje I haven't even flashed the kernel until now. I just got it compiled


----------



## tweakradje (Nov 15, 2013)

Great news KalleEatingBrain. It is a good start. 
I see the oppo source has FM Radio support  Great news. I like to use that one day.
Really looking forward for FM Radio to use the tablet in my car.


----------



## aigaming (Nov 16, 2013)

You can"t use fmradio it does not have hardware for it

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## quranmobin (Nov 16, 2013)

*help*

Hi everybody. I have an Asus memo pad hd7 me 173x. I have installed chainfire 3d on my tablet but now it cant boot up. Is there anu one to help me to boot it up?do you know how to install its original firmware?:crying:


----------



## tweakradje (Nov 16, 2013)

aigaming said:


> You can"t use fmradio it does not have hardware for it
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it has. Search Google for mt6628 chip


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 16, 2013)

We have the mt8125...
On some pages it says it does have FM radio.


----------



## tweakradje (Nov 16, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> We have the mt8125...
> On some pages it says it does have FM radio.

Click to collapse



mt8125 is the (4 core) cpu. 

mt6628  is a 4-in-1 wifi/bt/gps/FM, google it!


----------



## coolizard (Nov 16, 2013)

quranmobin said:


> Hi everybody. I have an Asus memo pad hd7 me 173x. I have installed chainfire 3d on my tablet but now it cant boot up. Is there anu one to help me to boot it up?do you know how to install its original firmware?:crying:

Click to collapse



You can install the official/stock firmware following the instructions is post #5 in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668. There are pictures in the first posts, all very good explained. Before, make sure your drivers are correctly install following this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421.

All this thanks to superdragonpt, our master for this device.


----------



## quranmobin (Nov 16, 2013)

will it run if I use a back up file?if yes is there anyone to do me such a favour and upload the back up file?:crying:


----------



## coolizard (Nov 17, 2013)

quranmobin said:


> will it run if I use a back up file?if yes is there anyone to do me such a favour and upload the back up file?:crying:

Click to collapse



I don't know about any backup file, and the stock recovery only backup user data. If you flash the stock firmware the pad is like when you bought it. Just install all your stuff again.


----------



## superdragonpt (Nov 17, 2013)

quranmobin said:


> will it run if I use a back up file?if yes is there anyone to do me such a favour and upload the back up file?:crying:

Click to collapse



What backup file?

The Stock 3E Recovery, only backups /data, but you wont be able to use the /data backup after installing the Custom Rom+ CWM Recovery.

You can simply backup your apps to the external SD card, just use titanium Backup, or another similar app.
Then backup your personal files, likes pics, video, etc


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 17, 2013)

so... on superdragonpt´s rom , we have the 4.4 launcher ...

so my questions:
1.how to make the nav- and the status-bar transparent ??? -found out by myself XD
2.have anybody a flashable zip of the 4.4 font (and that can be sideloaded ? or??)
3.have anybody the settings.apk in black 
4.on stock , when i change dpi for settings , i have two sides ..blah blah you know what i mean ... and how to change this on sdpt´s rom (when i change it to 160dpi it is only smaller)

thanks in advance and a big sorry for my extremely bad english


----------



## parsifal968 (Nov 18, 2013)

anyone know if fstrim is needed on our tablet?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2104326


----------



## jellysheep (Nov 18, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> Hey guys,
> I just gatherd my resources and while I am waiting for the sourcecode to sync, I'll do a small write up on what I am trying to do.
> 
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi KalleEatingBrain,

This sounds really great! Could you please share/upload your work and source codes so we can all work and experiment together?
A custom kernel would be awesome. 

Thanks, jellysheep


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## kukuroo (Nov 18, 2013)

*swap*

anyone tried switching memory,making the sdcard as the internal memory and vice versa?


----------



## aigaming (Nov 18, 2013)

Fstrim is needed until android 4.3

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## benyamin_azari (Nov 19, 2013)

my tab back to life again tnx for upload stock rom...evrything is goood.and ur post so gooood and full:good:


----------



## kukuroo (Nov 19, 2013)

Is there a way to use my sd card as my primary memory for apps.


----------



## Jasperdb (Nov 21, 2013)

kukuroo said:


> Is there a way to use my sd card as my primary memory for apps.

Click to collapse



I have an option to change standard tot use memory between intern or SD card


----------



## tweakradje (Nov 21, 2013)

With adb
pm set-install-location 2 (external/sdcard)
pm set-install-location 1 (internal/data)
pm set-install-location 0 (auto)
pm get-install-location


----------



## jrk190 (Nov 21, 2013)

So, is CyanogenMod Available? I'm thinking of buying this tablet, but I want CM on it... And what's broken on CM?


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 21, 2013)

There is no cm for this tablet. But a customrom.


----------



## jrk190 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sweet. I'm buying it, so hopefully we can get one built. If I understand correctly, Asus opened their kernel source. I've never built a ROM before, but I could try to give it a go. It's a good tablet, great price, but AOSP would FLY on this thing.


----------



## shiki87 (Nov 21, 2013)

Its difficult to build a ROM for this I think. But its good to see another builder is come to us^^


----------



## jrk190 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've never built before, but I'm wanting to learn. I'm learning Java and etc... Never played with Android though. I'm experienced in Ubuntu and Linux though, so that's a plus. I've put Cyanogenmodon Several devices. I'll just need to learn how to build from source. And If I DO build from source, it'll probably be Carbon ROM or CyanogenMod source. I'm in school though, so That comes first.


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone tested latest update? Can you root again afterwards? Thanks! 

sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsifal968 (Nov 22, 2013)

StegoStegmeier said:


> Anyone tested latest update? Can you root again afterwards? Thanks!
> 
> sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Framaroot ROOT ok with last update


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Nov 22, 2013)

parsifal968 said:


> Framaroot ROOT ok with last update

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, think I'll have a try after work 

sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Nov 22, 2013)

Is latest update 4.2.4...918?


----------



## slade9220 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi guys, i want to buy this tablet for Christmas... 
I want to know if the usb-otg now is fully work (for joystick)



Ps: For Cyano, it's  impossibile now because mtk cpu haven't suorce! 

Inviato dal mio VOW V5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jrk190 (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought that Asus released the source?


----------



## yydroid (Nov 23, 2013)

StegoStegmeier said:


> Is latest update 4.2.4...918?

Click to collapse



The latest update is 20131030 doesit ok to root?

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 4011X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## turbo manual (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice asus for having a cheap tablet...love it


----------



## jrk190 (Nov 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried making a theme with meta morph?

Sent from my XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## bauuuu (Nov 24, 2013)

really love this tablet.... i'll buy it on Christmas...


----------



## kukuroo (Nov 24, 2013)

tweakradje said:


> With adb
> pm set-install-location 2 (external/sdcard)
> pm set-install-location 1 (internal/data)
> pm set-install-location 0 (auto)
> pm get-install-location

Click to collapse



please teach how to do that,thanks a lot.


----------



## tweakradje (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope you don't expect me to explain adb to you  It is a ll over the place on this forum.


----------



## RobHands (Nov 24, 2013)

tweakradje said:


> I hope you don't expect me to explain adb to you  It is a ll over the place on this forum.

Click to collapse



Guys is there any system dump available so I could flash back to factory state?


----------



## kukuroo (Nov 24, 2013)

tweakradje said:


> I hope you don't expect me to explain adb to you  It is a ll over the place on this forum.

Click to collapse



Please give me a link that has a complete and proper instruction of doing adb on our device.

Btw have you done it with your memo pad hd 7?


----------



## parsifal968 (Nov 24, 2013)

yydroid said:


> The latest update is 20131030 doesit ok to root?
> 
> Sent from my ONE TOUCH 4011X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



YES!

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## yydroid (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who done the great job

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 4011X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gabripranzo (Nov 30, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> Last Step Install Firmware:[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]
> 
> Go to the Flashtool main Screen klick "Scatter_loading" this Time choose the " MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc " from the " ImageME173X " Folder. Its in the Firmware Folder. (See next Picture)

Click to collapse



Sorry for asking, maybe It's a Faq and I wasn't able to find it:
in case my Ota update doesn't work, may I manually update to 4.2.2 just using only the latest (5) point of your unbrick guide? 
Or is there anything to do before updating? 
Thanks for your help. 

Sent from Galaxy Note 8.0 GT–N5100


----------



## shoxxy (Nov 30, 2013)

*update*



gabripranzo said:


> Sorry for asking, maybe It's a Faq and I wasn't able to find it:
> in case my Ota update doesn't work, may I manually update to 4.2.2 just using only the latest (5) point of your unbrick guide?
> Or is there anything to do before updating?
> Thanks for your help.
> ...

Click to collapse




here is a link to a post from me in german forum,  there is the update (20131030) as zip.(Only the Asus update file)!!!  when you are on Custom Recovery, you can easy update by this way 

update.zip


----------



## gabripranzo (Nov 30, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> here is a link to a post from me in german forum,  there is the update (20131030) as zip.(Only the Asus update file)!!!  when you are on Custom Recovery, you can easy update by this way
> 
> update.zip

Click to collapse



Thanks, I haven't rooted the tablet yet: it's for my daughter and I didn't want to mod it, so I was looking for a way not to avoid the warranty. 
Anyway, is there a working custom recovery for the Memo Pad? I had seen a post saying it had some bugs. About rooting, is framaroot the best way or is there anything else? Sorry for the questions, but I'm used to samsung devices and usually they have modding threads here in xda with FAQs and so on. 

Sent from Galaxy Note 8.0 GT–N5100


----------



## swooby (Dec 1, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> Its difficult to build a ROM for this I think. But its good to see another builder is come to us^^

Click to collapse



I just got a Lenovo Yoga 10" Tablet which has the same MediaTek processor.
Together, maybe we can get this working.
My attempt is at https://github.com/paulpv/android_device_lenovo_b8000


----------



## XRay437 (Dec 1, 2013)

There is any method to installa a cwm recovery on MemoPad HD7?
I want to try to flash PurePerformances..


----------



## coolizard (Dec 1, 2013)

gabripranzo said:


> Thanks, I haven't rooted the tablet yet: it's for my daughter and I didn't want to mod it, so I was looking for a way not to avoid the warranty.
> Anyway, is there a working custom recovery for the Memo Pad? I had seen a post saying it had some bugs. About rooting, is framaroot the best way or is there anything else? Sorry for the questions, but I'm used to samsung devices and usually they have modding threads here in xda with FAQs and so on.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note 8.0 GT–N5100

Click to collapse





XRay437 said:


> There is any method to installa a cwm recovery on MemoPad HD7?
> I want to try to flash PurePerformances..

Click to collapse



Check this thread, there is a custom recovery by superdragonpt: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668.


----------



## XRay437 (Dec 1, 2013)

coolizard said:


> Check this thread, there is a custom recovery by superdragonpt: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668.

Click to collapse



Its required to wipe?


----------



## shiki87 (Dec 2, 2013)

It does it automatically.


----------



## XRay437 (Dec 2, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> It does it automatically.

Click to collapse



So i can't installa a cwm recovery without a wipe?


----------



## AgroCPU (Dec 2, 2013)

XRay437 said:


> So i can't installa a cwm recovery without a wipe?

Click to collapse



yes XD btw FULLWIPE


----------



## XRay437 (Dec 3, 2013)

I dont know why but every day the status bar clock freeze and I need to open settings>clock>then set the time.. But happen more times in a day...
How can I fix?
I have the hd7 with root..


----------



## tweakradje (Dec 3, 2013)

In this thread is some source for MT6589 (pitty not for MT8125)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376283

And source link:  http://wikogeek.com/ (Select CINK 5)

Install CWM without wipe your tablet is here: http://www.android-hilfe.de/asus-memo-pad-hd7-forum/486823-cwm-recovery.html

Cheers


----------



## XRay437 (Dec 3, 2013)

tweakradje said:


> In this thread is some source for MT6589 (pitty not for MT8125)
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376283
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It's safe that tut? There isn't in english??


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## tweakradje (Dec 3, 2013)

XRay437 said:


> It's safe that tut? There isn't in english??

Click to collapse



Done it twice. No problem. Use http://translate.google.com

http://translate.google.com/transla...s-memo-pad-hd7-forum/486823-cwm-recovery.html


----------



## XRay437 (Dec 3, 2013)

tweakradje said:


> Done it twice. No problem. Use http://translate.google.com
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...s-memo-pad-hd7-forum/486823-cwm-recovery.html

Click to collapse



The Flashtool of that post, is compatible with Windows 8.1??

At the beginning of the tut, the tablet must be on or off??


----------



## cheeb (Dec 4, 2013)

XRay437 said:


> The Flashtool of that post, is compatible with Windows 8.1??
> 
> At the beginning of the tut, the tablet must be on or off??

Click to collapse



Yes it works with Windows 8.1 (64bit)

Tablet needs to be turned off.


----------



## obscuresword (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm surprised that this tablet and the sero 7 pro haven't got official forums yet. Why is that? It seems like both are pretty popular around here.


----------



## XRay437 (Dec 4, 2013)

obscuresword said:


> I'm surprised that this tablet and the sero 7 pro haven't got official forums yet. Why is that? It seems like both are pretty popular around here.

Click to collapse



Flashed with succes the cwm recovery and PurePerformance, i had only to install the vcom driver in w8.1


----------



## Springles (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi I noticed my tablet benchmark drop from 13xxx to 3xxx when updated from 4.1 to 4.2.4 is it the OS ? I also notice Real Racing 3 lags after updating.


----------



## King9194 (Dec 8, 2013)

*THANK YOU!!!*

Superdragonpt I thank you with all my heart because you were the only one so far that has worked and is working on this device, improving it even more even though it is already in the top  if you actually made the hope of all of us, to have a support and a development that would meet all our needs endless  I admire you deeply and I can not wait to try out your new work increasingly flawless  good luck to all  anyway sorry for my bad English  good job


----------



## cibi21 (Dec 8, 2013)

*camera*

anyone else have a problem that is not working for any of the camera?
Black only.


----------



## T!b (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, sorry if this question has already been asked. I'm on 4.2 rooted, removed a few system apps, and i read few posts ago that in my configuration it will be impossible to upgrade in the futur.. Do you have a solution for this, flashing stock rom without an unlocked bootloader is only possible ? 
Thanks in advance  

Envoyé de mon s2


----------



## Springles (Dec 9, 2013)

the official ROM has no support for OTG why ?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Dec 9, 2013)

Springles said:


> the official ROM has no support for OTG why ?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. 

Always says that I have the equipment with the updated software, when in fact still with 4.2.1.

I have another tablet like that already upgraded some time ago to 4.2.2.

What to do to get the update via OTA? 

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## T!b (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

Please can someone upload /system/app for ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.31212_20131030 firmware ?

I've removed somes app and I'll be stuck for futur upgrade, asus doesn't propose tools or stock rom.. 

It would be great, thanks


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 12, 2013)

Springles said:


> the official ROM has no support for OTG why ?

Click to collapse



Because there is no proper hardware support. You can use otg already if you provide additional usb power supply for external device. Without this additional power otg can not work with memopad hd7 regardless of firmware version. 
It is not possible to change this with software upgrade or modification.


Послато са GT-I9100 користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Jasperdb (Dec 13, 2013)

As stated in the recovery/rom thread: There has been an update.

I also just installed that update a few minutes ago.

I'm now on build-number: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128
(probably built on 28/11 according to the built number.)

It's still android 4.2.2
Thus far I only noticed a new icon for settings.


----------



## lukic (Dec 13, 2013)

There is a new boot animation. 
I don't remember how old Settings icon looked like. 

Sent from my ASUS MEMO Pad HD 7


----------



## WantToJAVA (Dec 13, 2013)

*MeMo Pad HD7 Discounted Heavily in Canada*

The MeMo Pad HD7 16GB is starting to be discounted heavily in Canada.  The BestBuy site has it for $120 CDN (only $113.21 US) with free shipping to Canada...)  :good:


----------



## WantToJAVA (Dec 14, 2013)

*Disconnecting battery*

My MeMo pad HD7 just failed to boot, no custom rom installed, but it was rooted.  When I followed the instructions to open the cover screen size up, a 1.5" x 0.25" flexible strip of rubber fell off also.  Where should this strip mount back on the board?

Looking at the back cover, the strip seems to fit and insulate the power and volume buttons from the copper board on the back cover.  Not sure, but I will try mounting the strip with the two jutting out sections standing up and away from the copper board...

Whoa, that strip -is- the power and volume buttons!


Fixed..  Just as a helpful hint, from the other posts of people who have done this, remove the uSD card first before removing the cover.  To remove the uSD card, just gently push down on it, and it will pop up.  The gold teeth on the uSD card face the back cover when you later reinstall it.


----------



## shiki87 (Dec 14, 2013)

I cracked my sd-slot too one time, but I got a new board then.


----------



## mrsanta (Dec 14, 2013)

PEOPLE

Superdragon FINNALY DID IT

FULL AOSP 4.2.2 ROM for our tablet

You can check on his rom thread:


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48488902#post48488902

Still in beta, and of course with some bugs left to be fixed, but its really AWESOME


And since he doesn't have an working tablet right now, he really needs our support now.
Im gonna use it for an few days (or maybe for ever, love this rom), and taking notes of the bugs

have an look


----------



## Matt V (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone know of any good kernels that would work for the HD7?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## AndroidNorth (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all of your invaluable help.

I am having problems installing the 11/28 update which I downloaded from the german android site where I got my previous update.

When I am using CWM-Recovery to use it to update after renaming it to update.zip I get the following recovery.

assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "asus/WW_memo/ME173X:4.2.2/JDQ39/WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918:user/release-keys" || file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "asus/WW_memo/ME173X:4.2.2/JDQ39/WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128:user/release-keys"
E:Error in /sdcard/update.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

It looks like whomever uploaded it was updating to 11/28 from 09/18 and thus I can't update using the updater script which is fashioned for that exact upgrade seeing I am using 10/30 right now. I tried to adjust the script and it didn't work and just aborts the update.

OTA is not working for some reason so I can only manually update.

Does anyone have a copy of the update file that I can use to update to 11/28? The provided in that thread is corrupted or I need a different one.

Please help.


----------



## nexxman (Dec 17, 2013)

lebobo said:


> If you wish a specific forum for ASUS Memo Pad HD 7 ME173X, please quote my message with '+1' and click on thanks button on the following post : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46560736

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## kristakos (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi guys!
I can't update new firmware because one app is missing. The error is system/app/VideoEditor.apk
If someone can help me I will be glad.(Sorry for my English its not my native lang)


----------



## No.12 (Dec 17, 2013)

kristakos said:


> Hi guys!
> I can't update new firmware because one app is missing. The error is system/app/VideoEditor.apk
> If someone can help me I will be glad.(Sorry for my English its not my native lang)

Click to collapse



Here you go! 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5x4ije246dlzt8u/VideoEditor.apk

Powered by Asus HD7


----------



## paulmarian.ro (Dec 18, 2013)

*please help me with /system/app backup*

Hi guys,

Please can someone upload /system/app for ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.31212_20131030 firmware ?
I've removed somes app and I'll be stuck for future upgrade.

Thanks,


----------



## AndroidNorth (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone have the 6meg ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 dlpkgfile for updating 10/30 to 11/28 firmware? OTA is not working and I would like to update.

I would be forever appreciative. I can't find it anywhere......


----------



## kristakos (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot NO.12 ,you are awesome.


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Dec 18, 2013)

AndroidNorth said:


> Does anyone have the 6meg ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 dlpkgfile for updating 10/30 to 11/28 firmware? OTA is not working and I would like to update.
> 
> I would be forever appreciative. I can't find it anywhere......

Click to collapse



How are you going to do the update manually?


----------



## AndroidNorth (Dec 18, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> How are you going to do the update manually?

Click to collapse



Like the update I did from 9/18 to 10/30, I will put it on my sd card and through CWM recovery update it.


----------



## mosquis71 (Dec 18, 2013)

lebobo said:


> If you wish a specific forum for ASUS Memo Pad HD 7 ME173X, please quote my message with '+1' and click on thanks button on the following post : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46560736

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Dec 18, 2013)

AndroidNorth said:


> Like the update I did from 9/18 to 10/30, I will put it on my sd card and through CWM recovery update it.

Click to collapse



Then you have the bootloader unlocked, right?

Just so you'll have CWM recovery.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

With the original rom I can only do unlock bootloader and install CWM recovery available here? : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46928338&postcount=3

The first step is only for those who want to format the tablet and install a new rom, right?

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## jellysheep (Dec 18, 2013)

@superdragonpt :
From which device (Lenovo?) did you port your AOSP rom?
Did you build the rom completely from sources or is this a binary port?
Could you please share the sources you use?

Thanks!


----------



## parsifal968 (Dec 18, 2013)

AndroidNorth said:


> Does anyone have the 6meg ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 dlpkgfile for updating 10/30 to 11/28 firmware? OTA is not working and I would like to update.
> 
> I would be forever appreciative. I can't find it anywhere......

Click to collapse




here we go fro request 
REMOVE .ZIP

metadata:
post-build=asus/WW_memo/ME173X:4.2.2/JDQ39/WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128:user/release-keys
post-timestamp=1385573975
pre-build=asus/WW_memo/ME173X:4.2.2/JDQ39/WW_user_4.2.4.31212_20131030:user/release-keys
pre-device=ME173X 

seems many apps have a patch, also bootimg and recovery if i'm right, someone confirm?

downloaded froma a rooted WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 and copied the file from cache... i DON'T upgraded
someone tell me the best metod to upgrade without bricking?
i have only rooted with framaroot, installed supersu, busybox, greenify, titaniumbackup, link2sd
i DON'T have deleted system apps but freezed the "mylibrary" system app.

how to upgrade?
remove root apps (supersu, busybox etc.) then unroot with framaroot?
upgrade and reroot with framaroot?

anyone have tried?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Dec 19, 2013)

Can anyone clarify my doubts:

With the original rom I can only do unlock bootloader and install CWM recovery available here? : http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...38&postcount=3

The first step is only for those who want to format the tablet and install a new rom, right?

Thanks!

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## RandomRandomson (Dec 19, 2013)

*ASUS Audio Wizard*

Hi, android gods! 

Maybe I'm posting this in the wrong thread, but I need help. 
I was cleaning my tablet from some stupid pre-installed apps (like BuddyBuzz, Amazon Kindle etc.) and deleted Audio Wizard. Now I realized that app is actually useful (and I can't find it anywhere/get it from me173x ROM image) so I want to get it back. And, since it nowhere to be found, can I humbly ask someone to post an apk file?


----------



## kristakos (Dec 19, 2013)

RandomRandomson said:


> Hi, android gods!
> 
> Maybe I'm posting this in the wrong thread, but I need help.
> I was cleaning my tablet from some stupid pre-installed apps (like BuddyBuzz, Amazon Kindle etc.) and deleted Audio Wizard. Now I realized that app is actually useful (and I can't find it anywhere/get it from me173x ROM image) so I want to get it back. And, since it nowhere to be found, can I humbly ask someone to post an apk file?

Click to collapse



Tell me your skype in PM and I will send you audio wizard.apk and another system files.


----------



## juniormolina (Dec 20, 2013)

*Help with my asus memo pad hd 7*

After a system update the front camera of my Asus Memo Pad HD 7 stop work, and when i try to use it, it just closet and dont let me take pictures or use as web cam. PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO FIX IT BECAUSE I HAVE LIKE 2 MONTH WITH THE SAME PROBLEM.

PD: i did a factory reset and nothing happen, i keep with the same problem


----------



## RandomRandomson (Dec 20, 2013)

*Camera App*



juniormolina said:


> After a system update the front camera of my Asus Memo Pad HD 7 stop work, and when i try to use it, it just closet and dont let me take pictures or use as web cam. PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO FIX IT BECAUSE I HAVE LIKE 2 MONTH WITH THE SAME PROBLEM.
> 
> PD: i did a factory reset and nothing happen, i keep with the same problem

Click to collapse



Factory reset won't help since pre-installed apps are in ROM. Can you look up your camera app version? Mine is 3.0 and it works just fine (yes, I've updated my firmware too). 
You can try to install mine if you want (be sure to back up your version) www,dropbox,com /s/8gc2whasvt64rja/com.tf.thinkdroid.asus%5B1%5D.apk

Apparently, ASUS signing apps so you won't be able to install it with DRM crap check. You can bypass it with ROM Customizer (install app in SYSTEM, not USER) store/apps/details?id=com.ficeto.alliancemanager


----------



## juniormolina (Dec 20, 2013)

RandomRandomson said:


> Factory reset won't help since pre-installed apps are in ROM. Can you look up your camera app version? Mine is 3.0 and it works just fine (yes, I've updated my firmware too).
> You can try to install mine if you want (be sure to back up your version) www,dropbox,com /s/8gc2whasvt64rja/com.tf.thinkdroid.asus%5B1%5D.apk
> 
> Apparently, ASUS signing apps so you won't be able to install it with DRM crap check. You can bypass it with ROM Customizer (install app in SYSTEM, not USER) store/apps/details?id=com.ficeto.alliancemanager

Click to collapse



Thaks men

Ok ill try to install your camera app, mine is 3.0 too, the problem is im noob and you should explain me how to exactly uninstall mine and them how to install your, beacause i dont know how to do it.


----------



## RandomRandomson (Dec 20, 2013)

juniormolina said:


> Thaks men
> 
> Ok ill try to install your camera app, mine is 3.0 too, the problem is im noob and you should explain me how to exactly uninstall mine and them how to install your, beacause i dont know how to do it.

Click to collapse



Do you have root on your tablet? I forgot that you'll need root to access ROM. And be aware that rooting your tablet will spoil your warranty, so I'm kinda scared to give you instructions. But, if you'll decide to root tablet:

1. Download my camera app and place it somewhere at your internal SD

2. Download Framaroot (you'll find it here, on xda-devs). With it you can root and unroot tablet by one tap. Launch it, choose first patch and your tablet will reboot with SuperSU installed (sudo app for android).

3. Install ROM Customizer and check if it's working. It will ask you about root privileges (press "Grant" or "Ok" i don't remember)

4. If you have Clean Master already it'll ask you to give it root privileges if not, download and install Clean Master from Google Play. Accept and go to App Manager. There you'll see new button "Pre-installed Apps". Find your Camera app there and tap on it. You'll see "Backup" and "Uninstall" buttons. Press "Backup" and, after that, "Uninstall". 

5. Now go to ROM Customizer and press "Flash/Install from Internal SD" and find my camera app. Press on it and, after confirmation program will ask where you want to install apk. Press "System" and you're done. Now you can check camera and see if it works.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## juniormolina (Dec 20, 2013)

RandomRandomson said:


> Do you have root on your tablet? I forgot that you'll need root to access ROM. And be aware that rooting your tablet will spoil your warranty, so I'm kinda scared to give you instructions. But, if you'll decide to root tablet:
> 
> 1. Download my camera app and place it somewhere at your internal SD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, i dont have root on my tablet and i dont want to root it because i dont want to spoil my warranty,  but ill save all those instructions to if i decide to root one day, use them.

Anyway thank you man


----------



## paulmarian.ro (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi, could you send me please filemanager2.apk for 20131030 firmware version? Or if you could make a zip with all the app folder i will be thankful. Thx a lot.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidNorth (Dec 21, 2013)

parsifal968 said:


> here we go fro request
> REMOVE .ZIP
> 
> metadata:
> ...

Click to collapse



That did the trick! Worked perfectly! Your generosity is very appreciated.


----------



## Felborn (Dec 21, 2013)

Will rooting this device cause issues with future updates? I really need USB OTG working, both for USB and for use with my Concept2 rowing machine, and it seems the only way to possible get it working is if I root the damn thing. Why on earth would Asus deny us this feature in the first place? 

I rootet my Asus TF700 using motochop, can this be used on the MemoPad as well? If so I will root it, as long as I can still get future firmware and software upgrades from Asus?


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 21, 2013)

Felborn said:


> Will rooting this device cause issues with future updates? I really need USB OTG working, both for USB and for use with my Concept2 rowing machine, and it seems the only way to possible get it working is if I root the damn thing. Why on earth would Asus deny us this feature in the first place?
> 
> I rootet my Asus TF700 using motochop, can this be used on the MemoPad as well? If so I will root it, as long as I can still get future firmware and software upgrades from Asus?

Click to collapse



Rooting wont be enough to enable USB OTG. Reason that OTG does not work is hardware related (hd7 does not provide power supply for USB devices connected) not software issue.

If you want to use OTG you must provide external power supply for USB devices, that is you need special "Y" USB OTG cable with third connector used to connect charger or pc USB port which will provide power.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Felborn (Dec 21, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> If you want to use OTG you must provide external power supply for USB devices, that is you need special "Y" USB OTG cable with third connector used to connect charger or pc USB port which will provide power.

Click to collapse



I already bought two of these cables, and sadly I still cant connect a USB thumbdrive to my tablet. Someone posted a USB OTG helper software, but that needs root to work. Anyone actually able to connect a USB thumbdrive with success using some kind of cable out there? If so I would love a link top where I can find something that actually works


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 21, 2013)

Felborn said:


> I already bought two of these cables, and sadly I still cant connect a USB thumbdrive to my tablet. Someone posted a USB OTG helper software, but that needs root to work. Anyone actually able to connect a USB thumbdrive with success using some kind of cable out there? If so I would love a link top where I can find something that actually works

Click to collapse



Yes, i was successfull connecting external USB hdd. And yes my device is rooted (using framaroot).

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Springles (Dec 21, 2013)

There is a new official update, other than a new boot animation I cant tell what has changed, the android version is still 4.2.2.


----------



## kristakos (Dec 21, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> Yes, i was successfull connecting external USB hdd. And yes my device is rooted (using framaroot).
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



Can you explain, how did you do it?


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 21, 2013)

kristakos said:


> Can you explain, how did you do it?

Click to collapse



It was nothing special. You need to root your tablet (framaroot), then install USB OTG helper from google play, and total commander for easy access to mounted drive.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## kristakos (Dec 21, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> It was nothing special. You need to root your tablet (framaroot), then install USB OTG helper from google play, and total commander for easy access to mounted drive.
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



Do you make any hardware modifications?


----------



## Felborn (Dec 21, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> It was nothing special. You need to root your tablet (framaroot), then install USB OTG helper from google play, and total commander for easy access to mounted drive.

Click to collapse



I downloaded Framaroot 1.8 just now, but it says nothing about how to use it. Do I simply download it to my Memopad and then run it from the filebrowser?


----------



## kristakos (Dec 21, 2013)

Felborn said:


> I downloaded Framaroot 1.8 just now, but it says nothing about how to use it. Do I simply download it to my Memopad and then run it from the filebrowser?

Click to collapse



1 Install Framaroot
2 Open it and choose "Install SuperSU"
3 Click on Boromir
4 Restart!


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 21, 2013)

kristakos said:


> Do you make any hardware modifications?

Click to collapse



No. I used USB cable with additional third connector for power which I plugged in USB port of my pc (you may also use charger with USB socket for pluging)














Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 21, 2013)

I just got hold of this tablet and hesitating to root as it might break future OTA updates... Anyone can confirm ?


----------



## Felborn (Dec 22, 2013)

Bloodlust said:


> I just got hold of this tablet and hesitating to root as it might break future OTA updates... Anyone can confirm ?

Click to collapse



Jupp, that's what I'm wondering as well and the only thing holding be back from rooting my device. Can anyone deny or confirm?


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 22, 2013)

Felborn said:


> Jupp, that's what I'm wondering as well and the only thing holding be back from rooting my device. Can anyone deny or confirm?

Click to collapse



It is not real problem. You always can unroot tablet before applying new update, and then root again after updating firmware.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 22, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> It is not real problem. You always can unroot tablet before applying new update, and then root again after updating firmware.
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse




Have you verified that uprooting it before OTA will work? How do you unroot?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 22, 2013)

Bloodlust said:


> Have you verified that uprooting it before OTA will work? How do you unroot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually I had no problems with ota upgrade even with root still on.
And for unroot you use same tool as for rooting: framaroot

Послато са GT-I9100 користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## kristakos (Dec 22, 2013)

God...I have problem with my tablet again.I edit build.prop file to "improve camera quality" and now cant boot properly.I've made backup of original build.prop now I'm wondering how to replace it..


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## T!b (Dec 22, 2013)

Adb shell su, mounting sys in RW then replace ? 

Envoyé de mon ME173X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kristakos (Dec 22, 2013)

T!b said:


> Adb shell su, mounting sys in RW then replace ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon ME173X en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I try that but when I connect the tablet to the usb port after 2sec disconnect itself.


----------



## T!b (Dec 22, 2013)

Have you enabled debug usb ? If it's the case, and i hope so, is adb device showing your tablet ? 

Envoyé de mon ME173X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kristakos (Dec 22, 2013)

T!b said:


> Have you enabled debug usb ? If it's the case, and i hope so, is adb device showing your tablet ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon ME173X en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



From the tablet or?Nope because my tablet diconnect after 2sec


----------



## T!b (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes from the tablet, i mean, before the Bootloop, you did ? 

Envoyé de mon ME173X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kristakos (Dec 22, 2013)

T!b said:


> Yes from the tablet, i mean, before the Bootloop, you did ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon ME173X en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Noo...everything its ok but this diconnection...mess everything.Any ideas?


----------



## T!b (Dec 22, 2013)

If usb debogage isn't enabled you can't connect with adb.. Hum, unlock the bootloader then flash stock rom and bootloader, it's risky i know, maybe another solution from someone else ? 

Envoyé de mon ME173X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kristakos (Dec 22, 2013)

Is there any chance people in service to find out what I did on tablet?


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 23, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> Actually I had no problems with ota upgrade even with root still on.
> And for unroot you use same tool as for rooting: framaroot
> 
> Послато са GT-I9100 користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



Sorry one last question. I have a sdcard mounted should I unmount or eject the card before rooting?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 23, 2013)

Bloodlust said:


> Sorry one last question. I have a sdcard mounted should I unmount or eject the card before rooting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You may leave it mounted. It is not affected by update. Problems may arise only if some tool was used to move apps which are part of firmware to sdcard. 

Послато са GT-I9100 користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 23, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> You may leave it mounted. It is not affected by update. Problems may arise only if some tool was used to move apps which are part of firmware to sdcard.
> 
> Послато са GT-I9100 користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



Cool.. Thanks for your advice 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## WantToJAVA (Dec 24, 2013)

*Other Asus MeMo Pad HD7 Features?*

I wonder if anyone has explored some of the other features on the HD7?

1)  Miracast:  I notice the HD7 has a menu for Miracast, and I also see Miracast dongles selling on EBay for around $15 and up.  Miracast is supposed to let you mirror your tab on to a HDTV at 1080p and Dolby 5.1 via a private WiFi signal from a dongle powered only by a TV's HDMI socket.   In other words, it does not use your home WiFi, and has the added advantage of being able to play media from your HD7 onto your HDTV without worrying about Digital Rights Management.
     An added advantage over devices with a micro HDMI output is that you do not need to run a mini HDMI cable to your HDTV, however you have to keep your tablet screen -on- while your media plays.

2)  Viper:  One of the reasons to root is the ability to install the Viper 10 band equalizer.  Has anyone calibrated the Viper equalizer after rooting, perhaps using an audio scope or spectrum analyzer to compare 'ideal' Viper settings for various types of music?  If anyone has this type of H/W perhaps they could publish settings rather than use the built-in Asus settings for Music, Voice, etc...  Since the tab has the Bang & Olafson metal domes, the results should be fairly uniform amongst all the HD7 tabs..

3)  It seems to me that if you ran a series current limiting resistor and zener diode to the HD7's battery '+' terminal, (you can power the micro USB socket for very low powered micro USB devices capable of being powered by 4V.  So for a max of 10mA, you might use a series resistor of, say 270 ohms. 270 ohms would limit the (accidental) short circuit current to a max of 4V / 270 ohm = 15 mA.  Doing this could allow the powering of very low powered micro USB devices without the hassle of an external supply.

Just some thoughts on extending this tablet's usefulness...


----------



## jellysheep (Dec 25, 2013)

WantToJAVA said:


> 3)  It seems to me that if you ran a series current limiting resistor and zener diode to the HD7's battery '+' terminal, (you can power the micro USB socket for very low powered micro USB devices capable of being powered by 4V.  So for a max of 10mA, you might use a series resistor of, say 270 ohms. 270 ohms would limit the (accidental) short circuit current to a max of 4V / 270 ohm = 15 mA.  Doing this could allow the powering of very low powered micro USB devices without the hassle of an external supply.
> 
> Just some thoughts on extending this tablet's usefulness...

Click to collapse



I also thought of this already. How would you connect the zener diode?
Why would you restrict it to 4V? Isn't it a 5.2V battery?
Could you draw more current out of the battery or is this bad for the device?

Thanks,
Jellysheep


----------



## WantToJAVA (Dec 25, 2013)

jellysheep said:


> I also thought of this already. How would you connect the zener diode?
> Why would you restrict it to 4V? Isn't it a 5.2V battery?
> Could you draw more current out of the battery or is this bad for the device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The battery is 4 Volts.  So you would put a series resistor from the '+' side of the battery to the '+' side of a zener, and the '-' side of the zener to ground.  You can then power the uUSB from the '+' side of the zener.  I put the series resistor as an example.  I think most small devices like a flash drive are CMOS/MOS type devices which don't use much power.  It would be fine for things like that.


----------



## kristakos (Dec 25, 2013)

WantToJAVA said:


> The battery is 4 Volts.  So you would put a series resistor from the '+' side of the battery to the '+' side of a zener, and the '-' side of the zener to ground.  You can then power the uUSB from the '+' side of the zener.  I put the series resistor as an example.  I think most small devices like a flash drive are CMOS/MOS type devices which don't use much power.  It would be fine for things like that.

Click to collapse



Or , you can use some ICs to build convertor(step up voltage) from 4-5v.


----------



## jellysheep (Dec 25, 2013)

WantToJAVA said:


> The battery is 4 Volts.  So you would put a series resistor from the '+' side of the battery to the '+' side of a zener, and the '-' side of the zener to ground.  You can then power the uUSB from the '+' side of the zener.  I put the series resistor as an example.  I think most small devices like a flash drive are CMOS/MOS type devices which don't use much power.  It would be fine for things like that.

Click to collapse



Ah, i thought the battery would be 5.2V, not sure where i read this. Thank you for the explanation!  







kristakos said:


> Or , you can use some ICs to build convertor(step up voltage) from 4-5v.

Click to collapse



Yeah, would be possible, but I don't know how sensible the board is (HF signals on battery, high current peaks etc.). Maybe trying this out in a few weeks, would be amazing.


----------



## WantToJAVA (Dec 26, 2013)

jellysheep said:


> Ah, i thought the battery would be 5.2V, not sure where i read this. Thank you for the explanation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



      I think the main problem is that the same uUSB socket is used to charge the battery.  So you also have to install a blocking diode in series to prevent the two '+' voltage supplies meeting each other as well.  And the forward bias voltage for the series blocking diode will further drop the voltage down to 3.5V for a silicon diode.  However this is still within limits of the definition allowed.  

      Don't know about adding an IC in there too, though...


----------



## jellysheep (Dec 26, 2013)

WantToJAVA said:


> I think the main problem is that the same uUSB socket is used to charge the battery.  So you also have to install a blocking diode in series to prevent the two '+' voltage supplies meeting each other as well.  And the forward bias voltage for the series blocking diode will further drop the voltage down to 3.5V for a silicon diode.  However this is still within limits of the definition allowed.
> 
> Don't know about adding an IC in there too, though...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're right. Maybe the two connected + voltages would not matter because definitely there can't be a current from and to the battery.
It could work to lay out the battery pins to the outside and do the modifications on an external USB cable so that the battery pins are not connected to the uUSB socket pins.


----------



## kristakos (Dec 26, 2013)

WantToJAVA said:


> Don't know about adding an IC in there too, though...

Click to collapse



If tablet allow to supply external device I don't see problem to build convertor to step up the voltage from 4v to 5.2v for example ,it depends how much voltages can deliver.
One example here
My idea is to use otg without external power supply(of course this is for low power consumption devices)


----------



## Felborn (Dec 26, 2013)

This poxy thing is doing my head in... So today I rootet with framaroot, whole thing was rooted in all of 2 seconds. I fired up OTG helper software, it said it did some fixed and asked for a reboot. Rebooted, and tada! Still nothing!

I have a USB OTG cable with exernal power, I connect a USB stick and I can see the light on the stick fire up so it's getting power, but my device can't access it or sees it at all. Can anyone link to a USB OTG cable that actually works with this tablet?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## WantToJAVA (Dec 26, 2013)

kristakos said:


> If tablet allow to supply external device I don't see problem to build convertor to step up the voltage from 4v to 5.2v for example ,it depends how much voltages can deliver.
> One example here
> My idea is to use otg without external power supply(of course this is for low power consumption devices)

Click to collapse



You could add one of the stock IC's to do that as well.  The standard voltage doubler chips 'float' the ground, which also presents a problem.  Most USB memory stick type devices use some type of low power MOS would all work just fine at the lower voltage.  I was originally thinking of adding very few parts so it would all fit nicely in the case.

If the same pin is used to charge the tablet's battery as the one which lacks the voltage to power an OTG device, it must be that Asus added a series diode to let the current only flow one way.  If this is the case, then all that is needed would be a plain old diode '-' side to the '+' of the battery in series with a current limiting resistor to the same pin.  Do they still make small power germanium diodes?  If so the smaller 0.2V forward bias voltage would give you 3.8V, which is high enough to power small devices..


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 28, 2013)

Felborn said:


> This poxy thing is doing my head in... So today I rootet with framaroot, whole thing was rooted in all of 2 seconds. I fired up OTG helper software, it said it did some fixed and asked for a reboot. Rebooted, and tada! Still nothing!
> 
> I have a USB OTG cable with exernal power, I connect a USB stick and I can see the light on the stick fire up so it's getting power, but my device can't access it or sees it at all. Can anyone link to a USB OTG cable that actually works with this tablet?

Click to collapse



I think otg is not supported

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Felborn (Dec 28, 2013)

Bloodlust said:


> I think otg is not supported
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually I finally got it working, but seems it's very picky on what it accepts and not. After reading up, someone mentioned that all USB drives did not work. So I startet trying them out and finally found one that worked. Next to usless tho as you would have to carry around that one rare unicorn of a thumedrive to actually use it. Overall very happy with my Memo Pad, but this OTG crap has made me look into other devices.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 28, 2013)

Felborn said:


> Actually I finally got it working, but seems it's very picky on what it accepts and not. After reading up, someone mentioned that all USB drives did not work. So I startet trying them out and finally found one that worked. Next to usless tho as you would have to carry around that one rare unicorn of a thumedrive to actually use it. Overall very happy with my Memo Pad, but this OTG crap has made me look into other devices.

Click to collapse



I was successfull connecting 300 GB WD usb hard drive.

Послато са GT-I9100 користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## paulmarian.ro (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, could you send me please filemanager2.apk for 20131030 firmware version? Or if you could make a zip with all the app folder i will be thankful. Thanks a lot.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark_8125 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks to the OP! Hadn't tried motochopper but after 4 days and the kids sad that they lost their game saves I couldn't take having an unrooted device in the household... but after a narrow escape with my unlocked (ie, voided warranty) tf700 - I was happy there was at least one way to root without messing with the bootloader.  I'll live without the fancy recovery for them, but at least they'll still have their hungry shark badges saved... :angel:


----------



## filbert456 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello, I am new in the forum and not completely sure if I can post this here, so I beg you pardon.
The thing is, I just bought this tablet a few days ago. Everything worked fine, but yesterday when I tried to power up the tablet something weird happened. Whenever I press the "on" button, the screen blinks quickly and then nothing happens. It doesnt display the asus logo. Anyway, if I plug the tablet, I find myself able to turn it on. Then, if I unplugg it, tablet works normally, with no drastic battery drain(by now).
Now it is charging, i want to see what happens if battery is fully charged (it was 20 % when this problem happened).
Does anyone have this same issue? 
Thanks!


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 31, 2013)

filbert456 said:


> Hello, I am new in the forum and not completely sure if I can post this here, so I beg you pardon.
> The thing is, I just bought this tablet a few days ago. Everything worked fine, but yesterday when I tried to power up the tablet something weird happened. Whenever I press the "on" button, the screen blinks quickly and then nothing happens. It doesnt display the asus logo. Anyway, if I plug the tablet, I find myself able to turn it on. Then, if I unplugg it, tablet works normally, with no drastic battery drain(by now).
> Now it is charging, i want to see what happens if battery is fully charged (it was 20 % when this problem happened).
> Does anyone have this same issue?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



If this is happening on an unrooted tablet, then you should return it for another one.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jclaferte (Jan 1, 2014)

*me too*



fqr said:


> if anyone else suffers from a crashing settings app, when hitting the sound settings... a factory reset is the remedy

Click to collapse



Happends to me after update, probably a bug. The hand switch in the back of the tablette work though


----------



## Krix876 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Flash gone wrong. Memo Pad HD7 won't turn on.*

Thank you so much for this there is hope but here is the thing. 
While i was flashing  my pad flash tool, I accidentally left it set to Nand Flash and NOT EMMC so i freaked and stopped it.
Tablet hasn't come on since.

When i plug it in, MediaTek says its connected, but when i run the write to memory it is stuck at "Searching"

Can anyone help me!!! :crying:


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 4, 2014)

Krix876 said:


> Thank you so much for this there is hope but here is the thing.
> While i was flashing  my pad flash tool, I accidentally left it set to Nand Flash and NOT EMMC so i freaked and stopped it.
> Tablet hasn't come on since.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are 2 ways:
1. Disconnect and connect the battery
2. Wait 1-2 days


----------



## astarot (Jan 5, 2014)

*Bricked,*

Hi All!

Please help. My Asus Memo Pad HD7 tablet looks like bricked. Tried to wake it up from standby pressing the power button, but nothing happens. Keeping pressed, but nothing happens also. Trying to recharge battery, but no charging screen or any signals. Looks like bricked. 
Can I remove the battery like I'm doing it with my Samsung S3? How should I remove the cover?
Please help!

Thanks
astarot


----------



## Krix876 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Its Alive!!!*



PDox68 said:


> There are 2 ways:
> 1. Disconnect and connect the battery
> 2. Wait 1-2 days

Click to collapse



Firstly Thank you for replying.

After it happened I put it in the box, so I guessed a day had elapsed. 
I took it back out plugged it in charging screen came up after a few I turned it on, It was like nothing happened.
The battery was completely drained despite I started the process with a full battery. 

Question: 
Could you explain to me what waiting actually does?

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




astarot said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Please help. My Asus Memo Pad HD7 tablet looks like bricked. Tried to wake it up from standby pressing the power button, but nothing happens. Keeping pressed, but nothing happens also. Trying to recharge battery, but no charging screen or any signals. Looks like bricked.
> Can I remove the battery like I'm doing it with my Samsung S3? How should I remove the cover?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I had the same problem. I disconnected and left it for a day, tried charging it again and everything worked as normal. 
as suggested by member *PDox68* He also suggested removing the battery but I don't know that would be done with a memo pad hd7
Try leaving it for 1 or two days and try again. It worked for me.


----------



## astarot (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot!

It seems it was just sleeping (?) since now has wakwd up. 
I was doing exactly nothing.
Hmmmm...




Krix876 said:


> Firstly Thank you for replying.
> 
> After it happened I put it in the box, so I guessed a day had elapsed.
> I took it back out plugged it in charging screen came up after a few I turned it on, It was like nothing happened.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 5, 2014)

Krix876 said:


> Question:
> Could you explain to me what waiting actually does?

Click to collapse



If you stop the download process or process Read Back, FlashTool not sends command for processor that it is necessary to exit communicating with FlashTool. We look forward to when the processor itself will come out of this mode.


----------



## Jkmoran (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello everybody. I have a prbolem with my memo pad hd7. Days ago, my tablet just don't charge when it was turned on or off, when it was off i conected to my pc and recognises as mediatek device so i flashed the stock rom, but before that he tablet just charge when is off, when it's on don't charge and my pc don´t recognoises at all even when it's off. Also i can notice a huge battery drain. I don't know what i can do, to re-flash the stock rom again.

pd: i try unplugging the battery but i have no solution to my problem.


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jkmoran said:


> Hello everybody. I have a prbolem with my memo pad hd7. Days ago, my tablet just don't charge when it was turned on or off, when it was off i conected to my pc and recognises as mediatek device so i flashed the stock rom, but before that he tablet just charge when is off, when it's on don't charge and my pc don´t recognoises at all even when it's off. Also i can notice a huge battery drain. I don't know what i can do, to re-flash the stock rom again.
> 
> pd: i try unplugging the battery but i have no solution to my problem.

Click to collapse



Insert a plastic card between the housing and the back cover, and gently lead her to spend, not to damage the latch.
You will then see the battery connector.

Disconnect connector (up)!
*Wait 2-3 minutes.*
Connect ago.


----------



## Jkmoran (Jan 5, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Insert a plastic card between the housing and the back cover, and gently lead her to spend, not to damage the latch.
> You will then see the battery connector.
> View attachment 2496157
> Disconnect connector (up)!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick answer. I just tryied this but don't work, when i plug the tablet just charge. Nothing else happen :crying:


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jkmoran said:


> Thanks for the quick answer. I just tryied this but don't work, when i plug the tablet just charge. Nothing else happen :crying:

Click to collapse



Try plugging the tablet (battery must be disconnected) to the computer and then connect the battery.


----------



## Jkmoran (Jan 5, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Try plugging the tablet (battery must be disconnected) to the computer and then connect the battery.

Click to collapse



When the battery is disconnected, nothig happens but when i conect the battery starts charging. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jkmoran said:


> When the battery is disconnected, nothig happens but when i conect the battery starts charging. Thanks for your answer.

Click to collapse



I have 2 of the day was not recognized tablet. Lay 2 days and became recognized.


----------



## Jkmoran (Jan 5, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> I have 2 of the day was not recognized tablet. Lay 2 days and became recognized.

Click to collapse



Thank you, my tablet is in that state since 31 of december. I feel a little bit warm in the back side of the tablet when it's charging, that is normal?


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jkmoran said:


> Thank you, my tablet is in that state since 31 of december. I feel a little bit warm in the back side of the tablet when it's charging, that is normal?

Click to collapse



When charging can be a little warm.
I did not charge her, he was just lying.


----------



## Jkmoran (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you very much. When it's on i also feel a little bit warm and i notice a huge battery drain, I found  something about charging administration and DRM protected content storage as the apps that made that drain. I don't know if this can help to solve the problem.


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jkmoran said:


> Thank you very much. When it's on i also feel a little bit warm and i notice a huge battery drain, I found  something about charging administration and DRM protected content storage as the apps that made that drain. I don't know if this can help to solve the problem.

Click to collapse



When connecting the power supply lightning icon appears?
If not detected when connected to a computer, the problem may be with the cable, connector USB or hardware.


----------



## Jkmoran (Jan 5, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> When connecting the power supply lightning icon appears?
> If not detected when connected to a computer, the problem may be with the cable, connector USB or hardware.

Click to collapse



Yes, it shows, but only when is turned off. The cable works fine with my others phones, and i don't think that is a hardware problem because i can flash the stock rom before, after that happen all this things.


----------



## filbert456 (Jan 6, 2014)

> > Originally Posted by filbert456 View Post
> > Hello, I am new in the forum and not completely sure if I can post this here, so I beg you pardon.
> > The thing is, I just bought this tablet a few days ago. Everything worked fine, but yesterday when I tried to power up the tablet something weird happened. Whenever I press the "on" button, the screen blinks quickly and then nothing happens. It doesnt display the asus logo. Anyway, if I plug the tablet, I find myself able to turn it on. Then, if I unplugg it, tablet works normally, with no drastic battery drain(by now).
> > Now it is charging, i want to see what happens if battery is fully charged (it was 20 % when this problem happened).
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer!. I happened to upgrade the firmware by asus, I guess. A notification suggested that I did that (apparently, it improved a few things, included netflix). Well, after that I have been able to turn on the tablet without it being connected to the power source.
Do you still suggest that I return it?


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 6, 2014)

Jkmoran said:


> Yes, it shows, but only when is turned off. The cable works fine with my others phones, and i don't think that is a hardware problem because i can flash the stock rom before, after that happen all this things.

Click to collapse



Very similar to open one of the contacts (Data) connector USB, which is on the tablet.

A similar problem was one member of Russia, it is not flash a tablet. Unlike you, he did not deal with the problem. He exchanged a tablet under warranty.


----------



## Davz99 (Jan 6, 2014)

*What if...*



shoxxy said:


> Go to the Flashtool main Screen klick "Scatter_loading" this Time choose the " MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc " from the " ImageME173X " Folder. Its in the Firmware Folder. (See next Picture)
> 
> img in main post​
> Start Flashing with the Download Button, Connect Pad to Pc , When The Green Ring is Shown:
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have a "ImageME173X" folder, just the signed_bin... there's a MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc file 1 level up, but it only has a preloader check when opened...

Edit: Ok, I just followed the directions for Restoring it to factory state, but it seems much slower now. Also, I'm not getting the OTA updates I'm supposed to, I used the ROM in "Stock Asus Rom-and-bootloader". btw, my build number is ME173X_WW_4.2.4.06716_20130918 release-keys. Did I mess something up?

I wish there were some easier instructions on how to get superdragon's ROM uploaded without an SD card... couldn't we use the flash_tool and download it, like it seems we do with the stock ROM?

Thank you all so much guys for saving my bootlooped brick!


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 7, 2014)

Davz99 said:


> I don't have a "ImageME173X" folder, just the signed_bin... there's a MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc file 1 level up, but it only has a preloader check when opened...
> 
> Edit: Ok, I just followed the directions for Restoring it to factory state, but it seems much slower now. Also, I'm not getting the OTA updates I'm supposed to, I used the ROM in "Stock Asus Rom-and-bootloader". btw, my build number is ME173X_WW_4.2.4.06716_20130918 release-keys. Did I mess something up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can not upgrade, read http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49177838#post49177838 and following.

To be able to install superdragon's ROM through flash_tool, it is necessary that someone made a backup system.img.


----------



## codelover (Jan 9, 2014)

*Carliv Touch Recovery 2.1 for Asus MemoPad ME173X*

Hi guys, i have sucessfully ported Carliv Touch Recovery 2.1, tested working good in my MemoPad ME173X.

If your bootloader is already unlocked, simply flash it with SP Flash Tool, place in alongside with your scatter & preloader file,
replace/reselect the target recovery image with this one and deselect *ALL* except the recovery itself, then download.

Alternatively you can use adb & fastboot to flash, ofcause, you must be unlocked first.

```
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot flash recovery recovery_CTR2.1_ME173X.img
fastboot reboot
adb wait-for-device
adb reboot recovery
```

Edit: File link removed, just noticed it has already been posted on another thread.


----------



## tweakradje (Jan 15, 2014)

*Color calibration*

I have seen 2 HD7 pads side by side and noticed ips color differences between them. One was warmer white than the other.
So with Asus Splendid you can change all that.
Asus Splendid has two screens: Temp and Improvement (I have dutch so I translated here)
When sliding the temp slider you choose one of the color calibration files in /etc/firmware named:
5550K_LUT_all.bin slider +10  (white is redish)
5650K_LUT_all.bin slider +9
5750K_LUT_all.bin slider +8
5850K_LUT_all.bin slider +7
5950K_LUT_all.bin slider +6
6050K_LUT_all.bin slider +5
6150K_LUT_all.bin slider +4
6250K_LUT_all.bin slider +3  (my pref on one tablet)
6350K_LUT_all.bin slider +2
6450K_LUT_all.bin slider +1
6550K_LUT_all.bin slider 0
6650K_LUT_all.bin slider -1
6750K_LUT_all.bin
6850K_LUT_all.bin
6950K_LUT_all.bin
7050K_LUT_all.bin
7150K_LUT_all.bin
7250K_LUT_all.bin
7350K_LUT_all.bin
7450K_LUT_all.bin
7550K_LUT_all.bin

The Color temperature variable is kept in
[persist.asus.splendid.temp]: [6250K]

On the second tab I had to set the Hue to the middle of the blue color. [persist.asus.splendid.h]: [29.0]

Saturation a little higher than the default of 128
[persist.asus.splendid.s]: [131.0]

[persist.asus.splendid.v]: [1.0] as we use the hsv method this will be brightness!?
[persist.asus.splendid.vivid]: [0]  for Vivid mode switch

Now it comes close but I need some finetuning. Has anyone ever changed a temperature file? (for example 6250K_LUT_all.bin)

If I look into that file I see 4 byte numbers. Probably every one representing a Red and a Green and a Blue value. These points will plot 3 curves for RGB from a dark screen to a complete white screen. 

Anyone?


----------



## superdragonpt (Jan 16, 2014)

What's the point in making an custom SPFlashTool  ROM?
And its not just making an system.IMG. I would be forced to make at least an data.IMG ...

Thats why we have custom recoverys like CWM, and these days an sdcard costs so little. You only need an old 1GB Sdcard. I'm sure you can borrow one from an old phone, or just buy one on ebay, its like 2 euros for an old 1GB Card.

The point in using the SPFlashTool is only to be used for unlocking/locking the bootloader and to flash the stock ROM for restoring an bricked tab / returning to store.

You guys dont know how dangerous can be this tool, so dont mess with it, and just follow my instructions.

Take care


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 17, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> What's the point in making an custom SPFlashTool  ROM?

Click to collapse



The point is to upload all the firmware immediately, without further action.



superdragonpt said:


> And its not just making an system.IMG. I would be forced to make at least an data.IMG ...

Click to collapse



Who or what is stopping you?



superdragonpt said:


> The point in using the SPFlashTool is only to be used for unlocking/locking the bootloader and to flash the stock ROM for restoring an bricked tab / returning to store.

Click to collapse



According to your instructions SPFlashTool used to record the entire firmware, except system.img. And not only for unlocking/locking.


----------



## claudi82 (Jan 17, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> The point is to upload all the firmware immediately, without further action.

Click to collapse



And you  can't do that in Carliv's CWM? lol Ummmmmm




> Who or what is stopping you?

Click to collapse



And what's stopping YOU? Smartass !
Last time I checked, his doing this for FREE.




> According to your instructions SPFlashTool used to record the entire firmware, except system.img. And not only for unlocking/locking.

Click to collapse



Learn to read English, not enlishhhg

Jerk!


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 17, 2014)

claudi82 said:


> And you  can't do that in Carliv's CWM? lol Ummmmmm

Click to collapse



Зачем использовать Carliv's CWM, если можно залить всю прошивку сразу?
Why use Carliv's CWM, if you can fill the entire firmware immediately?


claudi82 said:


> And what's stopping YOU? Smartass !

Click to collapse



У меня RUS версия планшета, которая не совместима с WW версией (не будет работать GPS), а остальные параметры custom ROM не отличаются от заводской прошивки. Я получу только ухудшение, а не улучшение. Поэтому данная прошивка мне не интересна.
I RUS version of the tablet, which is not compatible with the version of WW (will not work GPS), and other parameters of custom ROM is not different from the factory firmware. I get only worsening rather than improving. Therefore, this firmware is not interesting to me.


claudi82 said:


> Learn to read English, not enlishhhg

Click to collapse



Учись читать на русском.
Learn to read in Russian.

If the translation is not correct, the questions to Google.

Алексей Александрович


----------



## claudi82 (Jan 17, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Зачем использовать Carliv's CWM, если можно залить всю прошивку сразу?
> Why use Carliv's CWM, if you can fill the entire firmware immediately?
> 
> У меня RUS версия планшета, которая не совместима с WW версией (не будет работать GPS), а остальные параметры custom ROM не отличаются от заводской прошивки. Я получу только ухудшение, а не улучшение. Поэтому данная прошивка мне не интересна.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ur too dumb!
U can't even configure your GPS with the tools provided in the ROM.

F4k , dragon even wrote how to do it, and with an fking picture!

Ur not just dumb, ur blinded! And an Jerk!

Wtf always talking trash, go back to ur forum


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 17, 2014)

claudi82 said:


> Ur too dumb!
> U can't even configure your GPS with the tools provided in the ROM.
> 
> F4k , dragon even wrote how to do it, and with an fking picture!
> ...

Click to collapse



Ты наверное дурак.
В русской версии планшета используется микросхема для возможности работы ГЛОНАСС. В прошивке dragon, нет драйверов, которые обеспечат работу этой микросхемы.
Если не знаешь, то лучше промолчи. (за умного сойдешь)
You must be the fool. 
In the Russian version of the tablet chip is used for job opportunities GLONASS. The dragon firmware, no drivers that will ensure work of this chip. 
If you do not know, it is better to keep silent. (for thou shalt smart)

If the translation is not correct, the questions to Google.


----------



## pinkfloydhomer (Jan 18, 2014)

The superdragonpt ROM thread is closed at the moment http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668

So I am asking here instead.

I have installed this ROM, and after installing there is a prompt of a ASUS system update WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 (56.29 MB). Should I install this update or not? I would guess no, but for some reason there is no mention of this in any thread.

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

Does anyone know how to get rid of the permanent notification about "External storage inserted"? It is very annoying!


----------



## coolizard (Jan 18, 2014)

No, you should not update with the custom rom.
About notification, you can disable it in gravity box.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## Maxxd01 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys, I'm completely desperate here...

Tried to flash the superdragonpt rom, but something went wrong, because I now have a bootloop and can't turn off the tablet...

Any idea?


----------



## kristakos (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi guys!
When I connect my headphones to the tablet, appears two headphone icons...Is that normal?
Image:http://imageshack.com/a/img12/1595/vadu.jpg
I have intalled latest firmware 4.2.4.72702_20131128


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jan 19, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Hi guys!
> When I connect my headphones to the tablet, appears two headphone icons...Is that normal?
> Image:http://imageshack.com/a/img12/1595/vadu.jpg
> I have intalled latest firmware 4.2.4.72702_20131128

Click to collapse



Hmm... Until you mentioned it, I never noticed.  Yes, I have the same thing, on the same ROM version. Tried with and without Asus customizations for the notification drawer -- made no difference. I guess you can call it a bug, but it's too small an issue to care about...


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jan 19, 2014)

*DIY Trans Cover and other case mods...*

First off, let me just say it sucks not to have a forum for our device!  Because of that, a few threads that we have automatically become catch-all buckets, which is wrong. Otherwise, one has to open yet another thread in general Android forums, or post in other existing non-device specific threads. Bummer... 

OK, I just wanted to share my take on a DIY TransCover for the MemoPad... I recently asked about the magnet position for the cover. Apparently, I didn't do my due diligence, and didn't search for existing posts on the subject. @WantToJAVA pointed me to this post, and @PDox68 to some other useful information elsewhere. After a bit of experimentation, I guess I got bored and decided to actually do it.  So, here goes...

I have this Cabrio case for Nexus 7 by Logiix. I used the same type of case for my previous Galaxy Tab 2, and liked it so much that I specifically looked for this case for my MemoPad. Didn't find the exact model, but the one for Nexus 7 (1st gen.) fit like a glove. I still had to do a couple of mods to it, but I'll get to that later. Anyway... The photos show the steps of the process. I decided to cut the seam at the edge of the flap, and put a magnet inside, making a cutout for it in the internal cardboard stiffener. I had several different kinds of magnets lying around, and after trying all of them, decided to use a piece that I broke off a magnet from a dead micro HDD (circled on the photo). It was the thinnest of them all, and quite strong to work most reliably with the sensor. To have a visual reference, I put a square piece of a sticky label to the inside of the flap (the red outline shows the area that seems to be the most responsive to a magnet -- that was my target), and then cut it open. Tied the loose ends of the thread, and pulled them inside, so I could easily hide them. Using Xacto knife, I made a cutout in the cardboard, and put the magnet there on a double-sided sticky tape. Tested it with the tablet to make sure it worked, and it did. Then I put some quick-set epoxy inside, to permanently seal the magnet in, and to fill all the voids to make it smooth and flat (I used a clamp to hold it for several minutes). As you can see, I made a boo-boo -- I forgot that a glue has a nasty habit to seep through fabric (duh!), and got an ugly blotch on the inside. Oops... Well, sh!t happens. I consider that a lesson learned.  Doesn't bother me much, anyway... Then I stitched the sucker back together. I have this very handy quick-stitch awl (obviously, I used a smaller needle and a black thread), but you can also get great results with so-called saddle stitch, when you work with two regular needles in opposite directions. Just make sure you use the original needle holes. The end result is nothing but perfect on the outside (it would be perfect inside, too, if not for that stupid epoxy blotch). 

Now, about the other mods to the case that I made previously... As you know, Nexus 7 doesn't have a rear camera, so I had to make a cutout in the back of the case to accommodate the shooter on the MemoPad. Used a sharpened metal pipe to cut the hole, then blacked out the inside of it by a Sharpie marker, and used a quick-set epoxy (boy, I love that stuff!) to prevent fraying. You be the judge of the result. If you don't know it's not factory-made, you will never guess.  I also had to make a cutout for the USB and audio ports. That was easy, nothing to tell about it...

The next thing I want to do is to made a slight cutout on the side of the case for the power and volume buttons. They are so far back on the MemoPad that using them with this case is a royal pain in the rear (even then, I still love the case, though). Well, some other time... At least I now don't have to worry about switching the tablet on and off.


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 19, 2014)

Maxxd01 said:


> Guys, I'm completely desperate here...
> 
> Tried to flash the superdragonpt rom, but something went wrong, because I now have a bootloop and can't turn off the tablet...
> 
> Any idea?

Click to collapse



Disconnect and connect the battery. 
Or. 
Wait until the battery is discharged. 
Then flash again.
I'll have to do again with the next step *Navigation under recovery mode / Flashing the Rom:*
If does not help, then the next step *Unlocking Bootloader and Flashing the Custom Recovery: PART # 2*


----------



## shoxxy (Jan 19, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Disconnect and connect the battery.
> Or.
> Wait until the battery is discharged.
> Then flash again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

When you have access to your custom Recovery, you can Flash my Pre rooted StockRom WW inc, 11/28 update.  StockRom_Flashable


Greetz Shoxx


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a question, does someone has problem with long loading in N.O.V.A. 3 the game version is 1.0.7 and when i get in game it says that update is avaible and 2 buttons update and later, if I click update it redirects me to google play and i dont really have the update button, just open and refund, it takes about 4-5 mins to load its really annoying, on my xperia miro which has single core cpu clocked at 800mhz it loads 20x faster! Anyone experiencing the same problem???


----------



## quranmobin (Jan 23, 2014)

*special thanks*

Hi mr.codelover. I pressed the thanks botton but I thought that it wouldnt be enough to only do that,so I appreciate you for your help that revived my almost dead device. great thanks.


----------



## WantToJAVA (Jan 23, 2014)

jananan said:


> true, provided Mediatek processors have the same yield across wafers during manufacturing. some might get lucky while others might not...
> 
> i've seen the mayhem when applications set lower voltages at boot using scripts... or the kernel is compiled with a lower than standard voltage... boot-loop ahoy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think most cpu manufacturers want all their cpus to pass the minimum specificiations.  That way they have no throw aways.  Therefore the vast majority if not all of the cpus will be able to be undervolted while being able to overclock.  When you do that you have to carefully test it, like for weeks, before setting an autoload on boot, or even leave it to be manually set each time you reboot..


----------



## karamboll (Jan 27, 2014)

*It's alive!*



codelover said:


> Sharing some tips, in case this helps someone.

Click to collapse



Thank you a gazillion times! It really helped!:victory:


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 27, 2014)

You know... I bought a procase that looks exactly like that, but has a fold up Stand and grip case and didn't have to do any mods...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jan 27, 2014)

jrk190 said:


> You know... I bought a procase that looks exactly like that, but has a fold up Stand and grip case and didn't have to do any mods...

Click to collapse



Not sure if you were replying to me, but I guess so... The main reason for my post was to show a DIY implementation of a magnetic Trans Cover, which I wanted to do, but didn't like the original Trans Cover design at all. Other mods were secondary, only applicable to a Nexus 7 case. If someone finds this useful, I am happy. If not, I don't really care. I don't quite get the point of your comment... If you have a case that has all the features (including Trans Cover), then you simply don't need to worry about it. Mine didn't. And I wanted this EXACT case, but couldn't find one for this tablet's model. So, I made something out of what was available that works and looks quite well. BTW, it does fold into a stand. I like tinkering with stuff, fixing it, etc. That's just what I do. Oh, and I also make my furniture (not all, but some of it), instead of buying it. Just for fun...


----------



## cynflux (Jan 27, 2014)

*battery overheating' message and shutting down on the Asus MemoPad HD7*

Is anyone experiencing 'battery overheating' message and shutting down on the Asus MemoPad HD7?
My wife is having this issue with her tablet and I can't figure what is causing it.
Asus MemoPad H7 is rooted and also seem to experience the 'sleep of death'.
Display flickers sometimes as well. Thank you in advance for your help.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




ulisses. said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have just registered and I want to check if anyone have experienced the same problem as me. Whenever my Asus Memo HD7 enters the stand by mode, I cannot wake it again. In fact, I realized that my tablet is shutting down instead of just sleeping. I read in the xda forums that it was a common issue in the previous memo pad (it was called "sleep of death" or "deep sleep"), and that it was solved by an update. So I would like to ask if anyone has the same bug.

Click to collapse



My wife has this tablet and it has this issue. The display also seems to flicker, battery overheats and shuts off.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 27, 2014)

cynflux said:


> Is anyone experiencing 'battery overheating' message and shutting down on the Asus MemoPad HD7?
> My wife is having this issue with her tablet and I can't figure what is causing it.
> Asus MemoPad H7 is rooted and also seem to experience the 'sleep of death'.
> Display flickers sometimes as well. Thank you in advance for your help.
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard this battery overheat problem with one guy on serbian forum, he returned it to store and got a used memo as exchange! Thats how serbian shops are bad... Try returning your memo to store or maybe someone will know how to fix this, about screen flickering if you mean like someone is tapping your tab? If thats the problem try installing avast, it kinda helped me...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jan 27, 2014)

cynflux said:


> Is anyone experiencing 'battery overheating' message and shutting down on the Asus MemoPad HD7?
> My wife is having this issue with her tablet and I can't figure what is causing it.
> Asus MemoPad H7 is rooted and also seem to experience the 'sleep of death'.
> Display flickers sometimes as well.

Click to collapse



Are you running stock ROM? Which version? If not the latest one (20131128), I would consider updating (you probably need to unroot for that, but not 100% sure). I have never seen a "sleep of death" or overheating issues on this tablet. Screen flickering does happen sometimes in some transitions, but it's very minor, and I just don't notice it anymore...


----------



## cynflux (Jan 27, 2014)

kt-Froggy said:


> Are you running stock ROM? Which version? If not the latest one (20131128), I would consider updating (you probably need to unroot for that, but not 100% sure). I have never seen a "sleep of death" or overheating issues on this tablet. Screen flickering does happen sometimes in some transitions, but it's very minor, and I just don't notice it anymore...

Click to collapse



Yes running stock,but it is rooted. It has the earlier version of the OS.
I have noticed that battery life has decreased significantly. Flickering might be caused by the battery not being able to hold a charge.
Her tablet is a few months older than mine and has more application on it.
Anyone have a recommended way to backup apps and data from tablet?
Device is rooted and has Titanium Backup.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 27, 2014)

kt-Froggy said:


> Not sure if you were replying to me, but I guess so... The main reason for my post was to show a DIY implementation of a magnetic Trans Cover, which I wanted to do, but didn't like the original Trans Cover design at all. Other mods were secondary, only applicable to a Nexus 7 case. If someone finds this useful, I am happy. If not, I don't really care. I don't quite get the point of your comment... If you have a case that has all the features (including Trans Cover), then you simply don't need to worry about it. Mine didn't. And I wanted this EXACT case, but couldn't find one for this tablet's model. So, I made something out of what was available that works and looks quite well. BTW, it does fold into a stand. I like tinkering with stuff, fixing it, etc. That's just what I do. Oh, and I also make my furniture (not all, but some of it), instead of buying it. Just for fun...

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.com/ProCase-Protective-bonus-stylus-Built/dp/B00E9FGTE8
This is the case I have, it looks almost identical to yours.


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jan 28, 2014)

jrk190 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/ProCase-Protective-bonus-stylus-Built/dp/B00E9FGTE8
> This is the case I have, it looks almost identical to yours.

Click to collapse



I know. I saw that case on Amazon, and didn't buy it because I didn't like how the cover flap is held in place when folded into a stand. I prefer a tri-fold design with a magnetic hold (just my preference, others may feel just the opposite). If it worked for you, great. But that was not what I wanted. I got the case I particularly liked, and made it work for me. That's it.


----------



## XRay437 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, i flashed the CWM Recovery to my MemoPad HD7 but when i try to go into recovery mode i get error "No Command" and if i press power, i get the Android Recovery, not CWM Recovery!!
Why??

I think the last update ( not installed because i got error) make this!!
How can i get back CWM?


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 29, 2014)

Which recovery? Try carliv touch recovery from superdragonpt's ROM thread.

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## XRay437 (Jan 29, 2014)

Can you link me that recovery?
It's required to wipe??
Because i followed a tutorial that doesnt require wipe...


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 29, 2014)

XRay437 said:


> Can you link me that recovery?
> It's required to wipe??
> Because i followed a tutorial that doesnt require wipe...

Click to collapse



Here you go  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668 follow instructions, and if you want to flash stock .zip flashable rom in recovery here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579887 and if you are experiencing selfboot problem when you connect your tab to power/usb just go to settings and do a factory reset

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## XRay437 (Jan 29, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Here you go  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668 follow instructions, and if you want to flash stock .zip flashable rom in recovery here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579887 and if you are experiencing selfboot problem when you connect your tab to power/usb just go to settings and do a factory reset
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But i want to only install cwm recovery without wipe the memopad, not flashing and entire rom+recovery..


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 29, 2014)

I dont think thats possible, you need to format everything, as I said you can flash the original stock rom via cwm...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## objr (Jan 29, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> I dont think thats possible, you need to format everything, as I said you can flash the original stock rom via cwm...
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How can I flash originale Stock ROM by CWM recovery? Is the any link for the zipped Rom? Can you give me the link please? 

I've tried to turn back to stock by removing mode ed recovery following the procedure shown by SulerDragonPt, result, I bricked the phone, so I had e to follow the unbricking process to get back SDPt's ROM v1.2

Inviato dal mio U8800pro utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 30, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579887

About returning to stock, I will link tutorial for you as I get home.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andrei007 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Problems with the update of android and battery status*

Hi there, i have an asus memopad hd 7 tablet and i rooted. Few weeks later i receive an android update on my tablet and i heard that if i proceed to update the tablet(rooted) is causing problems and i have unroot my tablet with superSU. After that, i update my tablet and in the update process says this: error. - and the error is like: " the dir. ...kindle/sd" or something like that could not be found. And now i have a new problem my battery displays that i have 1% energy even when is charging. I'm sorry for my possible bad english. Please help me, what should i do?:crying::crying:


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 31, 2014)

I will send you the link of my latest update backup, how to is in text file, I'm in school atm...

EDIT: Here it is the instructions and backups https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ai5zgr71f80f7//ME173X_WW

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vlada1911 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,guys. 
I have memo pad hd7 (8gb) for ten days,or so,and I'm really happy with it. Couple of things they could do better (default asus keyboard,and sometimes screen in not responsive),but for the money... One thing I wanna ask you. I see some of you have problems updating after root. If I root,and then not delete any app,but just freez some of them,to release some of the RAM,would I still have problems when (and if )any update comes? Can I just unfreez apps,unroot device and then update? If answer is yes,do we have list of apps that can be freezed? What difference in performance should I see then,how much RAM can we release?


----------



## rostamiani (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everyone
Is there any chance to enable multi user support on memo pad hd7?
Is there any 4.3 custom Rom?

Thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 8, 2014)

There is no 4.3 custom rom, our 4.2 roms already have multiuser feature but if you switch between 2 users all of the process will be still active so it eats a lot of RAM try app called SwitchMe you can create users there and use a soft reboot to like "log off"  hope I helped.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## rostamiani (Feb 8, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> There is no 4.3 custom rom, our 4.2 roms already have multiuser feature but if you switch between 2 users all of the process will be still active so it eats a lot of RAM try app called SwitchMe you can create users there and use a soft reboot to like "log off"  hope I helped.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks... 
Where can I get a multiuser Rom for this device ? Can I install 16gb Rom on 8gb model?
Does this feature support app limitation for limited users, just like KitKat?

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## superdragonpt (Feb 9, 2014)

All you need is here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668

Just read the OP very carefully

Regards


----------



## minimonkey7 (Feb 9, 2014)

objr said:


> How can I flash originale Stock ROM by CWM recovery? Is the any link for the zipped Rom? Can you give me the link please?
> 
> I've tried to turn back to stock by removing mode ed recovery following the procedure shown by SulerDragonPt, result, I bricked the phone, so I had e to follow the unbricking process to get back SDPt's ROM v1.2
> 
> Inviato dal mio U8800pro utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579887


----------



## AgroCPU (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.gsmarena.com/mediatek_to_out_another_new_high_range_octacore_cpu-news-7785.php

i become hope ... when mtk really want to play in the high-end league, they must open their source (my opinion) ... and thats my big hope


----------



## vrg3030 (Feb 11, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579887

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## Diwakar1990 (Feb 11, 2014)

*root*

root this


----------



## kristakos (Feb 11, 2014)

It finally work my OTG cable with my memopad


----------



## minimonkey7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Stock Rom 4.2.2 Debloated, deodexed, zipaligned, rooted, flashable, Extras.
Anyone want to try? https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bz_TWwyauwQsWEdyNWpaUEJlRlk/edit
My first Rom following this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1801690


----------



## wyclef_chin (Feb 13, 2014)

kristakos said:


> It finally work my OTG cable with my memopad

Click to collapse



what kind of OTG cable did you use? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## kristakos (Feb 13, 2014)

wyclef_chin said:


> what kind of OTG cable did you use?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing special in OTG cable, the trick it's in my powered usb.
http://imageshack.com/a/img836/9578/k2p6.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img546/662/i3uw.jpg


----------



## minimonkey7 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tried to gather a few things together: http://www.modaco.com/forum/742-asus-memo-pad/
Hopefully useful to someone.


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 14, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> Tried to gather a few things together: http://www.modaco.com/forum/742-asus-memo-pad/
> Hopefully useful to someone.

Click to collapse



Nice thread  the thing that caught my eye is ps3 gaming, which version of the sixaxis app do you use? In my case it recognizes my controller but when I make touch profiles and try them, buttons aren't mapped like they should be, even when I press r2 even it is not mapped in touch profile it just does something... Did you tweak it or something ?

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Feb 14, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Nice thread  the thing that caught my eye is ps3 gaming, which version of the sixaxis app do you use? In my case it recognizes my controller but when I make touch profiles and try them, buttons aren't mapped like they should be, even when I press r2 even it is not mapped in touch profile it just does something... Did you tweak it or something ?
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm using the latest sixaxis app from the play store the only thing I have had to select to make it work with all the games is to make sure Enable Gamepad is selected in preferences>gamepad settings. Plus make sure input method is Sixaxis controller (Change IME) . All the games worked well after that.


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, I enabled that aswell but when I try rr3 and make my touch profile the commands are not responding how they should, I also tryed changing the offset to -90 and 90 and 0 but it stays the same... 

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Feb 14, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Yes, I enabled that aswell but when I try rr3 and make my touch profile the commands are not responding how they should, I also tryed changing the offset to -90 and 90 and 0 but it stays the same...
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its all a bit backwards  Could only get it working using buttons see pic


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 14, 2014)

You mean because navbar? It doesn't help  Can you make me a .map with touch B controls in rr3, I mapped left analog to steer but when I press it it doesn't do anything, right analog accelerates car even if its not mapped ? 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## CaptainEncrypto (Feb 14, 2014)

*Unable to update ota*

Hello folks, I am having trouble updating. I softbricked my tablet a while back and had to flash an older version to restore, now I am unable to update. Contacted Asus and they suggested clearing DMClient and CMClient cache and rebooting which I did to no avail. The update system checks and says I am up to date, and I am not. I am rooted but have tried with no root also and no luck. Always says tablet is up to date. Any ideas? 

I am on version 4.2.4.06716_20130918 as a WW user. 

Anyone else having problems with this?


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Everything you need. Follow the Instructions_factories_stock and you should be able to get update to 72702  
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ai5zgr71f80f7//me173x_ww

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kristakos (Feb 14, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> [/url]
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try Tincore KeyMapper it's very powerfull program and  even you can use keyboard and mouse to play games.
TinCore Mapper- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tincore.and.keymapper&hl=bg


----------



## minimonkey7 (Feb 14, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> You mean because navbar? It doesn't help  Can you make me a .map with touch B controls in rr3, I mapped left analog to steer but when I press it it doesn't do anything, right analog accelerates car even if its not mapped ?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It seems to be inverted and upside down so the mappings are in the wrong place as shown on the pic left is right and right is left and the brake is on top instead of bottom and the start is in the bottom right instead of top left so I don't think the stick will work with touch b so I used buttons.


----------



## saladfingers8989 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm posting here because in superdragonpt's thread I can't. It's  stupid beginner question anyway.

I'm still on Asus_ME173X_v1.1_R2 rom and it works very good, but I have some charging issues. I noticed that a preloader fix was released together with the new AOSP rom. Please tell me if I can install this on my current rom, or do I need to also install AOSP rom?

Also, is it possible to upgrade to AOSP without having to install and configure all the apps? I don't have enough time for this. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 15, 2014)

I think that you could just flash the preloader over it, of you want aosp just flash it in recovery  if you get softbricked just do the expect same thing as in the dragons tutorial but this time after doing the last step flash the preloader and then flash v1.1 or aosp ROM  hope I helped  but I just had to invert x axis  Thanks again )

EDIT: Thanks mini monkey I just swapped upside down not left and right, now all works fine even the analog stick 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## cynflux (Feb 19, 2014)

*backing up Asus Memo Pad HD 7 ; factory reset*

Hello,
Does anyone know of a good way to backup photos, apps and app data on the Asus Memo Pad HD 7?
Connecting to a PC and trying to transfer the data is horrendously slow. There is a 2GB SD card installed in the tablet. 
My wife's tablet is experiencing the "sleep of death", insane battery drain (going from 45% to 8% in 12 minutes), and battery getting hot.
I've rooted the device and "frozen" the non-essential asus apps. I've also tweaked the CPU speed via SetCPU for better battery life.
Others have suggested returning the tablet to where it was purchased at. Unfortunately, I have not found the original receipt yet.
I am considering doing a factory reset to see if it resolves the issues. Has anyone experienced this issue and been able to fix it?
I also have Asus Memo Pad HD 7 which was purchased about 2 months after my wife's and not experienced any issues.
It is also rooted and CPU speed was also tweaked. It is important to note that I do not have as many apps as my wife has on her tablet. The majority of them being for our 2 year old. Has anyone replaced the battery themselves?

thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Feb 19, 2014)

cynflux said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know of a good way to backup photos, apps and app data on the Asus Memo Pad HD 7?
> Connecting to a PC and trying to transfer the data is horrendously slow. There is a 2GB SD card installed in the tablet.
> My wife's tablet is experiencing the "sleep of death", insane battery drain (going from 45% to 8% in 12 minutes), and battery getting hot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends how much data you need to backup you could try titanium backup. Just check after where the titanium backup stores the backup data. Worth doing a factory reset to start.


----------



## AgroCPU (Feb 27, 2014)

i just want to make a custom rom with more personalisation settings (like aokp,theme manger from cm...) 

so any ideas ?! XD 

btw i think with theme chooser and such things, you arent enable to play huge games like rr3(i mean lags and fps around 17-19)...


----------



## jacopo9214 (Feb 28, 2014)

okkk man


----------



## Xanatak (Mar 2, 2014)

*Memopad HD7*

Hello everyone , 
It's my first time posting here in XDA forum . 
I found this post by chance but given the fact i was looking for a similar post , i just have one question :
The MT8125 is clocked at 1.2 Ghz in this Tablet while it seems it can go as far as 1.6 Ghz ? is that true ?
If so , is there someone who could overclock it because i can't find it anywhere , no videos no tutorials nothing .


----------



## superdragonpt (Mar 3, 2014)

Xanatak said:


> Hello everyone ,
> It's my first time posting here in XDA forum .
> I found this post by chance but given the fact i was looking for a similar post , i just have one question :
> The MT8125 is clocked at 1.2 Ghz in this Tablet while it seems it can go as far as 1.6 Ghz ? is that true ?
> If so , is there someone who could overclock it because i can't find it anywhere , no videos no tutorials nothing .

Click to collapse



There's no way to OC ANY mediatek device til this date ....

regards


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 15, 2014)

*GSM Modem Support?*

Hi everyone.

I was wondering if this tablet supports GSM/3G Modems with the OTG Cable?

I want to connect to the internet through gprs and i was wondering if i could do it with a gsm/3D modem and a sim card inside it..

Also i found a video on youtube which i can't post here , but you can search it on google .on this video, he works with a "ME 172V" version Of this tablet, which i assume is one version older than this  


Thanks.
Good Luck.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## tomashokenberi (Mar 18, 2014)

reza2kn said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I was wondering if this tablet supports GSM/3G Modems with the OTG Cable?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This tablet does not support USB OTG because of hardware limitations (it does not provide power for USB devices connected via USB OTG cable). You have to provide external power source for 3G modem and then it might work, but it depends if there is software support.

ME 172V is completely diferent device.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## abmunguia (Mar 20, 2014)

*Write Memory does nothing for me*



devconw said:


> Thanks for your works but...my browser can't show the pics, all the pics are replaced by an icon with "site don't allowed"

Click to collapse



I'm sad, haha.

I bricked my ME173X and the flash tool cannot send the write memory command to it, I verified my drivers, they are correct.
Any idea?

I connect it after the write click, and makes nothing.


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 20, 2014)

*How To Root Asus Memo Pad HD7 Dual Sim ME175G*

Hi everyone.

I bought the Asus Memo Pad HD7 Dual Sim ME175G tablet and I'm looking for a safe way to root it.
It runs on Android 4.3 and i want the ability to unroot it when and if i want to use the tablet's Warranty.

What's the best way to do it? Vroot? Or Something Else?

I appreciate your comments in advance :good:

Good Luck.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Mar 20, 2014)

reza2kn said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I bought the Asus Memo Pad HD7 Dual Sim ME175G tablet and I'm looking for a safe way to root it.
> It runs on Android 4.3 and i want the ability to unroot it when and if i want to use the tablet's Warranty.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actualy you have boght Asus Phonepad, not Memopad. While they look similar they are very diferent. Phonepad is Intel based device, and Memopad is Arm based.
I dont think that any info found in this thread will be very usefull to you.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 20, 2014)

tomashokenberi said:


> Actualy you have boght Asus Phonepad, not Memopad. While they look similar they are very diferent. Phonepad is Intel based device, and Memopad is Arm based.
> I dont think that any info found in this thread will be very usefull to you.
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



No , My Friend.
It's Memo Pad. The tablet's box says memo pad , on the asus website says memo pad , and it doesn't have an intel cpu 

I'm just looking for a safe-ish way too root my tablet specially because i need to edit the build.prop file for H/W Decoder problems that are on some android 4.3 devices. ( Crashing when playing videos )

Thanks.
Good Luck.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Mar 21, 2014)

reza2kn said:


> No , My Friend.
> It's Memo Pad. The tablet's box says memo pad , on the asus website says memo pad , and it doesn't have an intel cpu
> 
> I'm just looking for a safe-ish way too root my tablet specially because i need to edit the build.prop file for H/W Decoder problems that are on some android 4.3 devices. ( Crashing when playing videos )
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you like to share link to Asus web-site for this device?

Only Asus device labeled with ME175 known to me is device from link:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_Dual_SIM_ME175CG/#overview

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_Dual_SIM_ME175CG/#specifications


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 21, 2014)

tomashokenberi said:


> Would you like to share link to Asus web-site for this device?

Click to collapse




Of course buddy 


But I can't post links to other sites in topics yet , So I sent you a private message 


Good Luck:good:


----------



## tomashokenberi (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok, using info on link you have posted it is obvious that "yours ME175" is  chinese version which is different from ME175 sold in Europe. Since it is based on ARM platform it is probably posible to use same tools like for ME173. But if read info on these pages correctly this is Qualcomm not MTK based device?


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 21, 2014)

tomashokenberi said:


> Ok, using info on link you have posted it is obvious that "yours ME175" is  chinese version which is different from ME175 sold in Europe. Since it is based on ARM platform it is probably posible to use same tools like for ME173. But if read info on these pages correctly this is Qualcomm not MTK based device?

Click to collapse



Yes , Qualcomm


----------



## minimonkey7 (Mar 25, 2014)

Updated with list of Known Roms for Asus Memo HD 7: http://www.modaco.com/forum/742-asus-memo-pad/


----------



## jellysheep (Mar 26, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> Updated with list of Known Roms for Asus Memo HD 7: http://www.modaco.com/forum/742-asus-memo-pad/

Click to collapse



Great rom collection, thanks!  

Is the CM10.1 put together by @BSydz built entirely from source or are there any binary blobs in it?


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 27, 2014)

*a*



minimonkey7 said:


> Updated with list of Known Roms for Asus Memo HD 7: http://www.modaco.com/forum/742-asus-memo-pad/

Click to collapse



How about The Dual Sim Version? Do you have anything for that tablet?

I'm Desperately trying too root it..

Good Luck:good:


----------



## jole1999 (Mar 27, 2014)

This tablet has no single or dual SIM functions. You might bought some else tablet.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kristakos (Mar 27, 2014)

Guys I have problems.I've tried to format my tablet, after reebooting my home button doesn't work. I dont have any notifications.It's like my launcher it's half death I don't know.Please help me.If someone have Start guide/helper apk(SetupWizard.apk)(this app starts after formating/first start and let you to chose wifi,time,language etc) to send me,couz I freeze it and forget to backup it..Sorry for my bad english 
Edit:I think it's SetupWizard or something like that.


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 28, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> This tablet has no single or dual SIM functions. You might bought some else tablet.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, It's Not this Tablet , It's Another one named Memo Pad HD7 Dual Sim ME175KG


----------



## kristakos (Mar 28, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Guys I have problems.I've tried to format my tablet, after reebooting my home button doesn't work. I dont have any notifications.It's like my launcher it's half death I don't know.Please help me.If someone have Start guide/helper apk(SetupWizard.apk)(this app starts after formating/first start and let you to chose wifi,time,language etc) to send me,couz I freeze it and forget to backup it..Sorry for my bad english
> Edit:I think it's SetupWizard or something like that.

Click to collapse



Please,I need help.


----------



## Exothermic (Mar 28, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Please,I need help.

Click to collapse



Revert back to stock, there's instructions on superdragonpt's thread

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## PDox68 (Mar 28, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Please,I need help.

Click to collapse



Download - *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128*.
Read - *Recovery_System_Partition*
Or extract any file from system.img using *DiskInternals_Linux_Reader*


----------



## kristakos (Mar 28, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Download - *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128*.
> Read - *Recovery_System_Partition*
> Or extract any file from system.img using *DiskInternals_Linux_Reader*

Click to collapse



I tried to reflash,but my tablet disconnect itself from usb after 2-3sec(if tablet it's off) I'm running Win7 64bit


----------



## PDox68 (Mar 28, 2014)

kristakos said:


> I tried to reflash,but my tablet disconnect itself from usb after 2-3sec(if tablet it's off) I'm running Win7 64bit

Click to collapse



Install driver - *MT6577_USB_VCOM_drivers*


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## kristakos (Mar 28, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Install driver - *MT6577_USB_VCOM_drivers*

Click to collapse



Same thing...it's ok for 3 sec and then disconnect itself and on my tablet pop up a battery animation...I manually update drivers


----------



## PDox68 (Mar 28, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Same thing...it's ok for 3 sec and then disconnect itself and on my tablet pop up a battery animation...I manually update drivers

Click to collapse



6. Hit write memory = Press write memory
7. Connect tablet


----------



## kristakos (Mar 28, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> 6. Hit write memory = Press write memory
> 7. Connect tablet

Click to collapse



http://s16.postimg.org/bcdcgqt0l/image.jpg
Now?


----------



## PDox68 (Mar 28, 2014)

kristakos said:


> http://s16.postimg.org/bcdcgqt0l/image.jpg
> Now?

Click to collapse



If recovery only system partition, thet read - *Recovery_System_Partition*
If flash all firmware, then read - *Instruction*


----------



## kristakos (Mar 28, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> If recovery only system partition, thet read - *Recovery_System_Partition*
> If flash all firmware, then read - *Instruction*

Click to collapse



PDox68
Thank you very much!!!Everything is perfect! 100000 Thanks:good:


----------



## jloLOLS (Apr 6, 2014)

*Question regarding 'touch screen issue'*

Planning to buy the 8GB version of this tablet thru my long time earned money. But I've seen in many places at the web that the tab got some issues particularly with the touch screen being unresponsive and power problems. So I decided to ask here since you are owners of this device already. Does the issue persist? If yes, are there quickfix/es already to the problem?

I really hope someone could respond. And sorry if I disobeyed any rules if there are, came irrelevant, and so on. Thanks


----------



## Rezodlub (Apr 6, 2014)

*Building kernel drivers*

I'd really like some help on building kernel drivers for the HD7. Basically I want to build the asix.ko which in turn means building also usbnet.ko and mii.ko

 I downloaded the current NDK for linux x64 and placed it NDK folder.
 I downloaded the alps* source from asus site.

 prepard for cross compile with:
 export CROSS_COMPILE=/root/NDK/toolchains/arm-linux-androideabi-4.6/prebuild/linux-x86_64/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-

 edited
 mediatek/config/asus89_tb_jb2/autoconfig/kconfig/project
 ... and added
 CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m
 CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m
 ... so the drivers will get built once I do:

TARGET_PRODUCT=asus89_tb_jb2 MTK_ROOT_CUSTOM=../mediatek/custom MTK_PATH_SOURCE=../mediatek/kernel/ make -j 4

 to build the whole thing (from my understanding this should build the stock kernel, while my two modules will be added)

 Everything actually builds fine, but ...

 I can insmod my mii.ko with no problems
 while insmod usbnet.ko throws out:
 usbnet: unknown symbol __stack_chk_guard (err 0)
 usbnet: unknown symbol lockdep_init_map (err 0)
 usbnet: unknown symbol __stack_chk_fail (err 0)

 Can anyone help me with building these drivers (I'd prefer a solution that I can apply myself (in case I'll need any other drivers), but a working usbnet.ko and asix.ko should do aswell 


 Greets


----------



## yaseenes (Apr 7, 2014)

hi all
when i press write memory in sp flash tool and connect my memopadHD7 tablet to laptop i get error "s_BROM_DOWNLOAD_DA_FAIL (2004)" and then i hear an USB unplug sound and battery loading animation appears on the tablet screen. tablet battery is 100% charged. i also installed mediatek preloader. i attached the error image. i should add that my OS is Win7-64bit sp1 & i never flashed my tablet before if it helps in anyway. what can i do to solve this error?
thanks for any solution.


----------



## kristakos (Apr 8, 2014)

yaseenes said:


> hi all
> when i press write memory in sp flash tool and connect my memopadHD7 tablet to laptop i get error "s_BROM_DOWNLOAD_DA_FAIL (2004)" and then i hear an USB unplug sound and battery loading animation appears on the tablet screen. tablet battery is 100% charged. i also installed mediatek preloader. i attached the error image. i should add that my OS is Win7-64bit sp1 & i never flashed my tablet before if it helps in anyway. what can i do to solve this error?
> thanks for any solution.

Click to collapse



Look at PDox68post #804-5 for instructions.
I have a question about facebook..mine it's very weird.




It's also very unstable.


----------



## Gilly10 (Apr 18, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Look at PDox68post #804-5 for instructions.
> I have a question about facebook..mine it's very weird.
> It's also very unstable.

Click to collapse



What Facebook version are you running?

Sounds like your running some sort of test build or beta version hence the instability your experiencing, did you get it from the Play Store, could be your enrolled in the Beta on Google+ as well.


----------



## appe.jsh (Apr 19, 2014)

*asus*

hi 
How to root the tablet  asus memo pad hd7 me 75kg -android 4.3
plz plz plz plz


----------



## itman-ch (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry dude: max. help weight in this thread: 70kg

to lose kg's sprint through this thread TWICE!

On your mark...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jole1999 (Apr 19, 2014)

itman-ch said:


> Sorry dude: max. help weight in this thread: 70kg
> 
> to lose kg's sprint through this thread TWICE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That made me laugh really loud xd, but trolling isnt allowed.
@itman he meant to say that this thread is NOT for your device, your is me175kg but ours is me173x, THOSE ARE DIFFERENT DEVICES. Try to find thread for YOUR MODEL.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jkmoran (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello, i was using this rom without problems but sudlendy one day the stops the charging, i made a full wipe but doesn't work, didn't charge, after that i conected to my pc and flashed the stock rom but when i turned on the tablet the usb just don´t work and even doesn't chage the only way to charge is when is turned off plus to that something is drainig the battery. I dont know what to do. Al ready tried unplugging the battery without results.

Thanks for your help and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## AgroCPU (Apr 20, 2014)

After long time i'm back to the memopad hd7...soooo...

Any news about a new android Version?! 
What is with superdragonpt?!
Is there anyone who wants oc too?!
And is multiboot possible on mtk devices?!

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## jrk190 (Apr 20, 2014)

There won't be an update, SuperDragonPt got sick of trolls and noobs begging for updates and ETA's which is against the rules, and there's no need for multiboot when we can't even get a ROM made. Its all on MediaTek's hands, we don't have source, and never will since they keep everything proprietary and don't follow gpl or gnu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AgroCPU (Apr 20, 2014)

jrk190 said:


> There won't be an update, SuperDragonPt got sick of trolls and noobs begging for updates and ETA's which is against the rules, and there's no need for multiboot when we can't even get a ROM made. Its all on MediaTek's hands, we don't have source, and never will since they keep everything proprietary and don't follow gpl or gnu.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hmm... okay but at the moment my problem is: i can´t enter usb debug ....when i use adb devices its not in the list .... any ideas ?there was a probem with my usb port


----------



## objr (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! I wanted to sell my memoPad HD 7! 

But before so. I would like to know if anyone has info about UBUNTU touch on this ME173x! 

Will we see any portion of ubuntu touch for this device? 

Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## AgroCPU (Apr 22, 2014)

objr said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to sell my memoPad HD 7!
> 
> But before so. I would like to know if anyone has info about UBUNTU touch on this ME173x!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



our memo is mtk based so..... no ubuntu...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Is it the latest firmware for HD7? ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## lukic (Apr 30, 2014)

Unfortunately, yes it is


----------



## Kenobz (May 6, 2014)

For those who didn't know Asus Warranty is technically no warranty there loophole is any physical damage they can't fix it so throw a case on it or don't scratch it for how much ever time your warranty last. I sent mines in because the touch screen went out, my micro sd didn't work in the first place so I added that to I was told the sd might be considered my responsibility I was more concerned with a key scratch on the back. Regardless everything went fine but just I'm case beware also they send back with Fed Ex and I didn't get a tracking number. Just some things to remember I had a inbreeding argument with the service got I the physical damage thing that's what made me post. It seems the line they throw is who did you but it from then proceed to ask do they have a warranty when really your calling on Asus because you know that they have a warranty. I'd hate to have two sides not trying to pay up.


----------



## kristakos (May 10, 2014)

I know it's offtpic but I have a question.I want to hide or to make it transparent my navbar but I don't find any good app for that work.I will be very happy if any one can help me


----------



## jrk190 (May 11, 2014)

Gravitybox and xposed modules. Google is your friend in the future.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## broksonic (May 13, 2014)

I am very happy with mine but the only downside is that there is no hdmi port


----------



## kernell (May 16, 2014)

broksonic said:


> I am very happy with mine but the only downside is that there is no hdmi port

Click to collapse



Still there is a chance of using a "SlimPort" or a "MHL Cable".
SlimPort: harder to get it working but better quality
MHL Cable: easier bet less quality (not so less)


----------



## jole1999 (May 16, 2014)

You got them working ? If so can you tell us how  and since its wiered I suppose there is no lag?

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## broksonic (May 18, 2014)

kernell said:


> Still there is a chance of using a "SlimPort" or a "MHL Cable".
> SlimPort: harder to get it working but better quality
> MHL Cable: easier bet less quality (not so less)

Click to collapse




Is it just a case of plugging in MHL Cable to be able to view on your TV ?


----------



## jole1999 (May 18, 2014)

I don't really think that it will work, since usb otg doesn't work either... Maybe it could work with MHL with power, someone posted it on this thread I think...

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tomashokenberi (May 18, 2014)

kernell said:


> Still there is a chance of using a "SlimPort" or a "MHL Cable".
> SlimPort: harder to get it working but better quality
> MHL Cable: easier bet less quality (not so less)

Click to collapse



None of those are compatible with HD7.  The HD7 microusb port is neither "slimport enabled" neither "MHL cable compatible".

Have you tried them with HD7 or you are just guesing?

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## jole1999 (May 18, 2014)

Hmm, look at this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2344950&page=9 post #84 could this work? Its an powered mhl like we do with otg.

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kernell (May 19, 2014)

tomashokenberi said:


> None of those are compatible with HD7.  The HD7 microusb port is neither "slimport enabled" neither "MHL cable compatible".
> 
> Have you tried them with HD7 or you are just guesing?
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



I'm still waiting for the "MHL cable" to arrive in order to test, I mean, haven't tested it yet. 
If you like, as soon as I test I'll post result here, sucessfull or not.

is it all right?

I've been reading some posts of some dudes on another forum that said that they got it working the MHL cable with the asus memopad hd7 sucessfully. I'm going to try it, the cable wasn't that expensive.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




jole1999 said:


> I don't really think that it will work, since usb otg doesn't work either... Maybe it could work with MHL with power, someone posted it on this thread I think...
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



OTG does work on our memopad, You need a externall power supply and a OTG cable with that extra function (accept external power). I got it working with a cheap, two AA batteries powered, external charger for cellphone and a special otg cable.

Example : http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-A-Femal...8?pt=AU_TabletAccessories&hash=item35d0619d94


----------



## jole1999 (May 19, 2014)

Yes i know about otg needs power, the thing is idk if thats the case with mhl as well maybe mhl needs power too, if you suceed please let us know 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## broksonic (May 24, 2014)

I was wondering if i can install a custom recovery on my memo pad without having to format it


----------



## broksonic (May 26, 2014)

kernell said:


> I'm still waiting for the "MHL cable" to arrive in order to test, I mean, haven't tested it yet.
> If you like, as soon as I test I'll post result here, sucessfull or not.
> 
> is it all right?
> ...

Click to collapse



I will look forward to reading your results on using the MHL cable


----------



## broksonic (Jun 3, 2014)

broksonic said:


> I will look forward to reading your results on using the MHL cable

Click to collapse




I bought an MHL cable and it did not work.  Thankfully it was on £6


----------



## torjai.robert (Jun 5, 2014)

*Bricked MemoPad HD7*

Hy everyone. Two days ago I bicked my tablet with installing chainre 3D. After the reboot  my tablet is still remain at Asus logo. I tryed to install the stock firmware but I still have this message: see the image.

This is the first time I connected my device to laptop, and I think the usb drivers it's not installed correctly. I tryed a few methods and drivers to install, but maybe why not start the tablet drivers can't install completly.

Somebody can help me with my problem?


----------



## mavishow (Jun 6, 2014)

torjai.robert said:


> Hy everyone. Two days ago I bicked my tablet with installing chainre 3D. After the reboot  my tablet is still remain at Asus logo. I tryed to install the stock firmware but I still have this message: see the image.
> 
> This is the first time I connected my device to laptop, and I think the usb drivers it's not installed correctly. I tryed a few methods and drivers to install, but maybe why not start the tablet drivers can't install completly.
> 
> Somebody can help me with my problem?

Click to collapse




yes. The only way the solution. driver will be good publicity man.


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 6, 2014)

torjai.robert said:


> Hy everyone. Two days ago I bicked my tablet with installing chainre 3D. After the reboot  my tablet is still remain at Asus logo. I tryed to install the stock firmware but I still have this message: see the image.
> 
> This is the first time I connected my device to laptop, and I think the usb drivers it's not installed correctly. I tryed a few methods and drivers to install, but maybe why not start the tablet drivers can't install completly.
> 
> Somebody can help me with my problem?

Click to collapse



You must do the special emmc format first.
That's why you got that spflashtool error.


refer to my thread to instructions
Regards


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi guys, I am trying to hook my pad to PS3. But when I do, the PS3 says unknown usb device has been connected and it doesnt recognize it... Its set to MTP in usb connection settings. I guess it should work if there was UMS... I know that in superdragons rom there was UMS option but I never tryed it with my PS3... So the question is if I try to enable UMS via terminal emulator, will there be a chance that PS3 reads it as a native USB device?

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 6, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Hi guys, I am trying to hook my pad to PS3. But when I do, the PS3 says unknown usb device has been connected and it doesnt recognize it... Its set to MTP in usb connection settings. I guess it should work if there was UMS... I know that in superdragons rom there was UMS option but I never tryed it with my PS3... So the question is if I try to enable UMS via terminal emulator, will there be a chance that PS3 reads it as a native USB device?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I highly doubt that would work, but I don't own an ps3 to test that out.



Regards


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 6, 2014)

I searched on forums how to connect it, all it says is to put your device in usb mode and hit mount... Since we dont have usb mass storage, with that kind of "mod" through terminal it could work ) I will test this today and give you info if it failed or sucseeded

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kristakos (Jun 6, 2014)

Picture
Any suggestion why icons background is black?I tried to reinstall PlayStore but the problem still exist.


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 6, 2014)

Same for me.. Those icons are annoying I guess its an playstore update...

EDIT: About USB Mass Storage, I confirm that it is working with PS3 and PC  (please make a backup in cwm just in case) this is what u have to write in terminal emulator:

su
setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage,adb
reboot

If you want to revert back:

su
setprop persist.sys.usb.config mtp,adb
reboot

I found that here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS6DhMVf0tQ

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 6, 2014)

The Stock Rom doesn't have USB Storage Mode (only MTP)

However, i did added that option on my Custom Rom...

Try with that rom

Regards


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah I know, I did add that command to my stock ROM.

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## torjai.robert (Jun 6, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> You must do the special emmc format first.
> That's why you got that spflashtool error.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can do the special emmc format with the SP FlashTool error? 

You can help me a little bit?

Thnaks!


----------



## broksonic (Jun 6, 2014)

I am not happy that the MHL cable won't work with the memo pad hd 7.   I can't for the life of me think why they would block the ability to be able to view the contents of your tablet on a TV.


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 7, 2014)

torjai.robert said:


> I can do the special emmc format with the SP FlashTool error?
> 
> You can help me a little bit?
> 
> Thnaks!

Click to collapse



That's all very well explained on my thread with pictures and all... Spent a lot of time doing that tut...



broksonic said:


> I am not happy that the MHL cable won't work with the memo pad hd 7.   I can't for the life of me think why they would block the ability to be able to view the contents of your tablet on a TV.

Click to collapse



That and other options where purposely disabled by Asus or Mediatek 
...idk why.

Regards


----------



## broksonic (Jun 7, 2014)

I hope there is someone here who can help me,    I had my tablet in custom room , and because for some reason the ear phone socket had stopped working.  I thought I would return in back to stock rom as it;s still under warranty .
Everything went great unti i selected update and now all i get is the green man and a green bar that just keep on going in a loop ,  I can't even turn of the tablet.   
Is is now broken 

It won't even turn off when i hold down the power button for ages .  Just goes back the update screen 

It is definitrley fit for the bin because I have just noticed that i did not do the second part of the recovery and never installed the preloader.   As i can't turn off the tablet.  There is no way i can unbrick it


----------



## broksonic (Jun 7, 2014)

Guess it is not possible to fix


I don't believe it  .  Let the battery train complety then plugged in the charger .  Thinking that I would charge it up to 100% in the hope to be able to unbrick it.   Only for the bloody update to start up again  

It is obviously broken as by the looks of it no one is able to help me


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 7, 2014)

Try to do the debrick method again, here is a tutorial thats differs abit from superdragons. I had the same problem for the update thing, i think that it isnt necessery to turn it off since when you start doing this method it will automaticlly be off, all you need are drivers for spft  heres the tut: 

http://www.mediafire.com/?3r1k19n5qa3n0fd

P.S: Guys, what is the latest build number? I see on internet that there is a spft flashable zip with this number: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.99538_20131108

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## broksonic (Jun 7, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Try to do the debrick method again, here is a tutorial thats differs abit from superdragons. I had the same problem for the update thing, i think that it isnt necessery to turn it off since when you start doing this method it will automaticlly be off, all you need are drivers for spft  heres the tut:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3r1k19n5qa3n0fd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not having any luck at all because I can't turn the tablet off,  it won't download the flash to tablet


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 7, 2014)

Did you try to disconnect the battery and reconnect it again? I think there was a picture tutorial somewhere in this thread... But try to do all the steps that I wrote in the link, even if the tab is on, I think it should power off when you start the debricking method.

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## broksonic (Jun 8, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Did you try to disconnect the battery and reconnect it again? I think there was a picture tutorial somewhere in this thread... But try to do all the steps that I wrote in the link, even if the tab is on, I think it should power off when you start the debricking method.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




How do I disconnect the battery on an ME173X. ?  

My problem is that I can't actually turn the tablet on and just get the green android man with blue bar at the top

https://web.cloud.virginmedia.com/?shareObject=99ccbb8c-a025-4a38-01e6-874baf3fdcee

I definitely have the correct drivers installed because I did snapdragons recovery

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

@jole1999   

I have managed to unbrick my pad by clicking on write memory and then plugging in my tablet.   Nothing happened at all , So I thought i have nothing to loose by holding down the power button,  Imagine how pleased I was when i saw the green circle on the flash tool.
Green  android man did appear again but this time updated properly .  Tablet seems to be ok now

Thank you for saving me having to buy a new tablet


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes I had the same problem before, the thing was the first time I unbricked my pad I did a bit different method that would always result in update loop, then a member named PDox68 helped me out and I wrote that tutorial to help out others who have the same problem I had before  Glad to know your pad is ok now 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Jole is right.

Unplug the battery (its VERY EASY to take the cover OFF)

Then follow the unbrick + flashtool method

You can fix your tab in less than 15m ...

Regards




*ON- TOPIC:*

*I never said this before, but the reason why my (Beta) custom kernel never reached an stable state... you can now see why: 


*
https://github.com/dragonpt/-FAKE-Source--Kernel-Asus-Memo-Pad-HD7

Also, i already complained to ASUS about this matter, they never replied to me ...

*They are in Violation of GPL*

Regards


----------



## AgroCPU (Jun 10, 2014)

Everyone see that? : http://www.xda-developers.com/android/mediatek-taking-steps-to-be-more-open/

So maybe we become our own sub-forum ^^


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 11, 2014)

Woah great news :d so in a near future we could even get a OC D

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 11, 2014)

AgroCPU said:


> Everyone see that? : http://www.xda-developers.com/android/mediatek-taking-steps-to-be-more-open/
> 
> So maybe we become our own sub-forum ^^

Click to collapse



Read my replys ...

Don't get your hopes high.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## AgroCPU (Jun 11, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> Read my replys ...
> 
> Don't get your hopes high.

Click to collapse



Hmm.... Mediatek announced that they go for high end Devices so i think thats the first step to make it real...


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 11, 2014)

This is not the first time they said such things.

Been "fighting" against Mediatek since they released the MT6575 SoC , 4 years ago.

If big company's like ASUS that uses MTK SoC's can't even comply with GPL , just imagine the little ones...

This is just another attempt to gain trust from the community and increase the sales of their new products.

Been there, saw that already.

Regards


----------



## tweakradje (Jun 11, 2014)

Perhaps your efforts are gonna pay off now 

Any sign of Mediatek Kitkat ROMS?

Cheers


----------



## AgroCPU (Jun 11, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> This is not the first time they said such things.
> 
> Been "fighting" against Mediatek since they released the MT6575 SoC , 4 years ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i know what you mean but when i´m right thats the first time they really do something and they want to become something like a high-end status ....so im relative hopefull ... and.... i dont know why asus made fake kernel source or its related to mtk..



tweakradje said:


> Perhaps your efforts are gonna pay off now
> 
> Any sign of Mediatek Kitkat ROMS?
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



ehm theres a kitkat rom for a wiko device with mt6589 (when im right)

sry for my mixed up sentences and for my bad english...im a bit tired


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 11, 2014)

AgroCPU said:


> i know what you mean but when i´m right thats the first time they really do something and they want to become something like a high-end status ....so im relative hopefull ... and.... i dont know why asus made fake kernel source or its related to mtk..

Click to collapse



Most likely MTK related.

Asus didn't even checked if the source was right ...

This is very common, the same thing happens with others MTK resellers/OEM's sources.


Regards


----------



## sajty (Jun 12, 2014)

My Memo Pad just received update (something small, around 7MB). But classic scenario, downloaded, reboot and error when updating - amdfirmwareupgradetool.apk is the problem (real problem are those assholes in Asus...). Somebody has backup of this app?

Sent from my ME173X


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 12, 2014)

sajty said:


> amdfirmwareupgradetool.apk is the problem

Click to collapse



AMDFirmwareUpgradeTool


----------



## claudi82 (Jun 13, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> Read my replys ...
> 
> Don't get your hopes high.

Click to collapse



Dragon

I saw on another thread that you have now the full Mediatek sourcecode, and you even compiled it  

Does that means that your planning to get back to our asus development?

That kitkat source made me sweet so much

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------




sajty said:


> My Memo Pad just received update (something small, around 7MB). But classic scenario, downloaded, reboot and error when updating - amdfirmwareupgradetool.apk is the problem (real problem are those assholes in Asus...). Somebody has backup of this app?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X

Click to collapse



Just more bloatware . Useless


----------



## tweakradje (Jun 13, 2014)

sajty said:


> My Memo Pad just received update (something small, around 7MB). But classic scenario, downloaded, reboot and error when updating - amdfirmwareupgradetool.apk is the problem (real problem are those assholes in Asus...). Somebody has backup of this app?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X

Click to collapse



Some advise: don't remove apps if you want to disarm them.

Root the tablet, mount /system rw and rename the /system/app/ apk to apk.OFF
(no need to rename the corresponding .odex)

This will disable the app and leaves an option to get it back before you update.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## sajty (Jun 13, 2014)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> AMDFirmwareUpgradeTool

Click to collapse



Thanks,will try later.



tweakradje said:


> Some advise: don't remove apps if you want to disarm them.
> 
> Root the tablet, mount /system rw and rename the /system/app/ apk to apk.OFF
> (no need to rename the corresponding .odex)
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem is,that i didnt delete any app.Thats the strange thing.


----------



## PDox68 (Jun 15, 2014)

*NEED HELP *
______________________ 
I was approached by a man asking for help in restoring the MAC-addresses. 
Tablet 8GB. Version of the camera 800000. Assembling K00U_WW4.4.33325_20131220. 
If anyone has a similar tablet and want to help, then you can make a BACKUP tablet. Write to the Private Messages.


----------



## dshadow21 (Jun 16, 2014)

problem Whit New update,error and not Install:

Instaling update
Verifyng Current system
assert failed: apply_patch_check (/system/app/cellconnservice.apk" ( and much numbers)

Hard reset not solution..


----------



## objr (Jun 16, 2014)

sajty said:


> My Memo Pad just received update (something small, around 7MB). But classic scenario, downloaded, reboot and error when updating - amdfirmwareupgradetool.apk is the problem (real problem are those assholes in Asus...). Somebody has backup of this app?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X

Click to collapse



Mine received the update as well! 7Mb


Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vlada1911 (Jun 17, 2014)

Do we have to unroot and unfreeze all the apps before we update?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 17, 2014)

Vlada1911 said:


> Do we have to unroot and unfreeze all the apps before we update?

Click to collapse



No. You just need to reRoot tab after update.


----------



## objr (Jun 18, 2014)

Vlada1911 said:


> Do we have to unroot and unfreeze all the apps before we update?

Click to collapse



Absolutely YES! 

Make sure to remove xposed app as well! I did so and I was able to UPDATE the device without any error stuff! 

Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dshadow21 (Jun 18, 2014)

Flash the tablet whit stock rom, fix problem Cellconservice.apk, but now when I update does not show me update, Still version 20130918, Any ideas? :crying:


----------



## jonathanfoster (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I got an update yesterday, but have no idea what it was as it was only a small update. Anyone else get the update and know what it is  ?


----------



## PsyCrow421 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am thinking of getting this tablet but have a question about it that I can't find an answer to.

How much "Device memory" is available on this tablet for installing apps? Is it like my wife's Nexus 4 that has all (well 13GB of it) of the internal storage or my S2 that only has 2GB "device memory" and 11.5GB USB storage?

The other tablet I am thinking of getting is a Nexus 7 32GB (2012) both are £99,99 from Argos in the UK.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 23, 2014)

You should better get a new MeMO Pad 7 it has a LOT more powerfull CPU. I dont think its much expesive than the MeMO Pad HD 7 2013 version. It also has a OTG feature.

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jun 23, 2014)

PsyCrow421 said:


> How much "Device memory" is available on this tablet for installing apps? Is it like my wife's Nexus 4 that has all (well 13GB of it) of the internal storage or my S2 that only has 2GB "device memory" and 11.5GB USB storage?

Click to collapse



Accessible internal storage is 11.something GB (just under 12GB). All of it is available for installing apps, not just some portion of it.


----------



## PsyCrow421 (Jun 23, 2014)

kt-Froggy said:


> Accessible internal storage is 11.something GB (just under 12GB). All of it is available for installing apps, not just some portion of it.

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Interesting there is another version coming out. I might wait and see what price it comes in at.


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 24, 2014)

PsyCrow421 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Interesting there is another version coming out. I might wait and see what price it comes in at.

Click to collapse



http://www.asus.com/Tablets/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_7_ME176C/ there are 2 versions of it: ME176C and ME176CX the only difference is the CX has a weaker camera (0.3 front and 2mpx rear camera), the C has 2mpx front and 5mpx rear camera, both versions have 8 and 16gb versions. On amazon the CX (weaker camera version) is 149$

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

objr said:


> Mine received the update as well! 7MbView attachment 2802217
> 
> Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I got still nothing :crying:


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I got still nothing :crying:

Click to collapse



Its just more bloatware...
Latest OTA, its useless.

Regards


----------



## luckysquid (Jun 28, 2014)

hi friend, ho try to update my asus memo pad 7 hd but I have this error:
assert failed: apply_patch_chek ("/system/app/ParentLock.apk", "810c63261858ef878d5162ec21d5ad31097c84d5", "3b77a30878b617cc1087dbf47a6806376d0ae56")
Update.zip is not correct
Instalation aborted

I think that in the past I have delete ParentLock.apk and ParentLock.odex
Can you post they?please.
bye

EDIT:
I use ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4-72792_20131128


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 28, 2014)

luckysquid said:


> hi friend, ho try to update my asus memo pad 7 hd but I have this error:
> assert failed: apply_patch_chek ("/system/app/ParentLock.apk", "810c63261858ef878d5162ec21d5ad31097c84d5", "3b77a30878b617cc1087dbf47a6806376d0ae56")
> Update.zip is not correct
> Instalation aborted
> ...

Click to collapse



Copy two files form zip to /system/app folder and set permissions rw-r--r--


----------



## luckysquid (Jun 28, 2014)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Copy two files form zip to /system/app folder and set permissions rw-r--r--

Click to collapse


 same problem 
this is vary strange because I have restored other .apk without problem but this ParentLock don't work 

EDIT:
Do you managed to install update?

thanks


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 28, 2014)

luckysquid said:


> assert failed: apply_patch_chek ("/system/app/ParentLock.apk", "810c63261858ef878d5162ec21d5ad31097c84d5", "3b77a30878b617cc1087dbf47a6806376d0ae56")
> Update.zip is not correct
> Instalation aborted

Click to collapse



Is this error from Your device, or You just copied it from somewhere?
This  ParentLock.apk (3b77a30878b617cc1087dbf47a6806376d0ae56) is not from ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4-72792_20131128.

Try this one...


----------



## luckysquid (Jun 28, 2014)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Is this error from Your device, or You just copied it from somewhere?
> This  ParentLock.apk (3b77a30878b617cc1087dbf47a6806376d0ae56) is not from ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4-72792_20131128.
> 
> Try this one...

Click to collapse



sorry friend this error is copied by internet this is my numbers:


("/system/app/ParentLock.apk", "082d0776fc9440657609e37d0f3413cd3ccce92f", "4ebc57eec719eb6b40d8303812fd56cca5a219eb")


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 28, 2014)

luckysquid said:


> sorry friend this error is copied by internet this is my numbers:
> 
> 
> ("/system/app/ParentLock.apk", "082d0776fc9440657609e37d0f3413cd3ccce92f", "4ebc57eec719eb6b40d8303812fd56cca5a219eb")

Click to collapse



Files from my previous post just what You need.


----------



## luckysquid (Jun 28, 2014)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Files from my previous post just what You need.

Click to collapse



thanks friend my firmware is updated
very big up!


----------



## obeythedonut (Jul 1, 2014)

*Last Step*

I was wondering how to do the last step. When i do the scatter loading and click the .txt file in the Imageme173x folder it only check marks the first file. in the picture they are all checked and show the directory of the file. Please Help


----------



## rashad543 (Jul 1, 2014)

*power rproblem*

hello everyone 
a friend of mine has asus memo pad 7" and it was good 
but suddenly even when its fully chareged when we turn it off it wont turn on it says charge the battery even though its full

so we leave it for an hour or so then it turn on with full battery without connecting the charger
what is the problem please >?


----------



## minimonkey7 (Jul 5, 2014)

rashad543 said:


> hello everyone
> a friend of mine has asus memo pad 7" and it was good
> but suddenly even when its fully chareged when we turn it off it wont turn on it says charge the battery even though its full
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad Cable/Charger/damaged port....

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------

Updated List of Roms for ASUS Memo PAD HD7: http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-roms-list-of-known-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/


----------



## Xperka (Jul 5, 2014)

rashad543 said:


> hello everyone
> a friend of mine has asus memo pad 7" and it was good
> but suddenly even when its fully chareged when we turn it off it wont turn on it says charge the battery even though its full
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say it's battery. Mine does the same when battery is less than ~40% full. Besides, battery drops from 14% to 6% in a few minutes. Tablet is just six months old.


----------



## rootnik (Jul 9, 2014)

Are there any stock roms that incorporate the latest update released in June?  I contacted Asus support about bluetooth not staying connected to my car stereo and they said the latested update should fix that.  That was a week ago, and I reverted to stock.  Haven't received an update yet...


----------



## AgroCPU (Jul 10, 2014)

have anyone a system dump of the new memopad ? i want zen ui on our hd7 *__*


----------



## tomashokenberi (Jul 10, 2014)

AgroCPU said:


> have anyone a system dump of the new memopad ? i want zen ui on our hd7 *__*

Click to collapse



If new memopad  =me176c/cx then this dump won't be of any use.  ME176 is Intel atom based. 

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## AgroCPU (Jul 10, 2014)

tomashokenberi said:


> If new memopad  =me176c/cx then this dump won't be of any use.  ME176 is Intel atom based.
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



i want the zen ui ,thats not related to the soc ...ehm i only need the /system folder cause of launcher and some other asus apps


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## AndroidNorth (Jul 12, 2014)

*Need WW Firmware Update*

Does anyone have the 7meg ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20140525 dlpkgfile for updating 11/28 to 05/25 firmware? OTA is not working and I would like to update.

I would be forever appreciative. I can't find it anywhere......


----------



## mindmajick (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea how i would go about finding root for the new asus memo pad 7- me176cx?

A few other users and i just purchased this device and have no idea where to start. All ive got so far is a system dump. Ive tried towelroot and a few other methods with no success.

ANY suggestions from the experienced folks here would be appreciated.

Edit: also.. If anyone is curious about the device I'll answer any questions. This thing screams.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Jul 13, 2014)

mindmajick said:


> Does anyone have any idea how i would go about finding root for the new asus memo pad 7- me176cx?
> 
> A few other users and i just purchased this device and have no idea where to start. All ive got so far is a system dump. Ive tried towelroot and a few other methods with no success.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that there is no root yet for this and other devices based on same cpu/chipset like me181c.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Lyrica42 (Jul 16, 2014)

*4.4 Help?*

Hi,
I really want Android 4.4 Kitkat on my ME173X.  Is this possible if I root it?  If so, how do I root it please?

Noob questions I know, i'm sorry.  I've looked through this thread but am just more confused than when I started.  Seriously frustrated here!
Thanks!


----------



## jole1999 (Jul 16, 2014)

You cant get kitkat on me173x (yet)... But you can root very easily with framaroot app, you download the latest version on xda and click boromir in framaroot, reboot your device and it will be rooted.

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Jul 16, 2014)

AndroidNorth said:


> Does anyone have the 7meg ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20140525 dlpkgfile for updating 11/28 to 05/25 firmware? OTA is not working and I would like to update.
> 
> I would be forever appreciative. I can't find it anywhere......

Click to collapse





https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz_TWwyauwQscUZ3RU1lOWdNUXc/edit?usp=sharing

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

Does anyone have a system dump for ME173X - 4.2.4.82093_20140525?


----------



## AndroidNorth (Jul 17, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz_TWwyauwQscUZ3RU1lOWdNUXc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------
> 
> Does anyone have a system dump for ME173X - 4.2.4.82093_20140525?

Click to collapse



Hey thanks so much. Now yet another issue has come up. When I try and boot into CWM, it is now using the stock android recovery.

Does anyone know how to reinstall the recovery without changing anything else on the tablet? I just need to use the "update from zip" functionality.

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

Ok, things are majorly screwed up now.

I went to the install CWM in Part #2 on this page:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668

Followe the instructions and now the tablet won't go past the initial white Asus boot logo where it will fade out and then restart the tablet over and over.

I knew I shouldn't have attempted this. Does anyone know how I can get this tablet fully booting up again?


----------



## minimonkey7 (Jul 17, 2014)

AndroidNorth said:


> Hey thanks so much. Now yet another issue has come up. When I try and boot into CWM, it is now using the stock android recovery.
> 
> Does anyone know how to reinstall the recovery without changing anything else on the tablet? I just need to use the "update from zip" functionality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will have to start from Part#1 on that page.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone have a system dump for ME173X - 4.2.4.82093_20140525?
I have this now. (SOLVED)


----------



## minimonkey7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Stock ROM Rooted 4.2.4.82093_20140525 Added: http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-roms-list-of-known-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/


----------



## jpega (Jul 25, 2014)

Please, I Need Help:

I was in a similar problem like the user *broksonic*


> Everything went great until i selected update and now all i get is the green man and a green bar that just keep on going in a loop , I can't even turn of the tablet.
> ...is now broken
> ...It won't even turn off when i hold down the power button for ages . Just goes back the update screen

Click to collapse



...but before this was posted, i try to fix it, following the "unbrick" procedure of *shoxxy*. In order to do it, i left the pad down battery until it's off (20%, red battery icon) and start flashing. I do the "write memory" "special format 1", "special format 2" and when i go to the last step "install firmware" , load the scatter file, and just one file (preloader) was selected... . After read a lot (and *supedragonpt* say to that it's okay) i try to do this step, but when connect the pad to the pc, two installation drivers pop-up (usb... and DA usb....). I try to ignore that but when click on spft to download, do nothing. So i give the path for the drivers and install it, and then the flashtool do your job. But when i disconnect the pad and reconnect it's no recognized anymore, no power on, no charge (i left more than ten hours on the wall chager and another ten on usb port _powered_ ). I thing it was "deep bricked" and i not have any hope, as a last resort try to connect on other pc, swap usb ports, connect touching the keys......and then, the pc recognize it. "Mediatek Usb Port #".  

After that, i don't want to do more stupid things, and ask for help to them who know. What should I do now? Can flash something with the battery so low? There's a way to charge the battery? I try the "unplug battery" too (try again?).
My pad is a K00B model (US or Canadian, i think), the rom in "unbrick"  thread (ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918) is usable for my tab? The preloader in the last step is the 120.748 bytes long.

Thanks to all in advance, sorry for the long story.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Jul 25, 2014)

jpega said:


> Please, I Need Help:
> 
> I was in a similar problem like the user *broksonic*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First off make sure you stick with the same USB port. Open device manager and then plug it in and let us know exactly what it installs as in device manager. Its possible that if it installs as mediatek DA usb you will need to leave it unplugged for 1-2 days then when you plug back into you will get mediatek preloader usb and be able to start again from snapdragon recovery thread.


----------



## jpega (Jul 25, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> First off make sure you stick with the same USB port. Open device manager and then plug it in and let us know exactly what it installs as in device manager. Its possible that if it installs as mediatek DA usb you will need to leave it unplugged for 1-2 days then when you plug back into you will get mediatek preloader usb and be able to start again from snapdragon recovery thread.

Click to collapse



Hi, *minimonkey* and thanks for your reply! Maybe at the moment to do the last step of the unbrick procedure, i try to connect the tab in another port, or the port i was using not take anymore the tab, but, before that, the Vcom drivers was installed and the flashing procedure ends with success (green ring). As i say in my post, "DA usb" drivers popup to install in the moment i plug the tab to flash the last step of the unbrick procedure. If now plug the tab to the pc, nothing happens, but when i push power button and volume up for a while (30s or more), on a pc that not have drivers installed it show me "mt65xx preloader" and the drivers usb vcom were succefuslly installed. After that device manager shows "mediatek usb vcom port #7" or something like that. In the pc used to flash, i try a "trickle charge" from usb port, taked from a galaxy device forum that involves press power button and put a finger on the touchscreen, i do it for more than 30s and release and nothing happens but more than 10s later, i hear the sound of the "device connected" and go to the device managar and see the "mediatek usb/vcom port #". I'm pretty sure that it's the driver i use to flash (vcom) and its under "ports" on device manager.

My fear now is flash something without battery. ¿can be done? My pad have no system at all now (if i understood "special format" does), just only the preloader (120.748 bytes long) founded in ImageME173x folder, alone, without the rest of the system (inside "signed_bin" folder) Need to flash something so that the battery begins to charge? This preloader (and this rom) are good for my K00B tab? If i disconnect the battery, my pc will recognize it again? Too many questions, but seems i have one shot only.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Jul 25, 2014)

jpega said:


> Hi, *minimonkey* and thanks for your reply! Maybe at the moment to do the last step of the unbrick procedure, i try to connect the tab in another port, or the port i was using not take anymore the tab, but, before that, the Vcom drivers was installed and the flashing procedure ends with success (green ring). As i say in my post, "DA usb" drivers popup to install in the moment i plug the tab to flash the last step of the unbrick procedure. If now plug the tab to the pc, nothing happens, but when i push power button and volume up for a while (30s or more), on a pc that not have drivers installed it show me "mt65xx preloader" and the drivers usb vcom were succefuslly installed. After that device manager shows "mediatek usb vcom port #7" or something like that. In the pc used to flash, i try a "trickle charge" from usb port, taked from a galaxy device forum that involves press power button and put a finger on the touchscreen, i do it for more than 30s and release and nothing happens but more than 10s later, i hear the sound of the "device connected" and go to the device managar and see the "mediatek usb/vcom port #". I'm pretty sure that it's the driver i use to flash (vcom) and its under "ports" on device manager.
> 
> My fear now is flash something without battery. ¿can be done? My pad have no system at all now (if i understood "special format" does), just only the preloader (120.748 bytes long) founded in ImageME173x folder, alone, without the rest of the system (inside "signed_bin" folder) Need to flash something so that the battery begins to charge? This preloader (and this rom) are good for my K00B tab? If i disconnect the battery, my pc will recognize it again? Too many questions, but seems i have one shot only.

Click to collapse



No worries I soft bricked mine the other week and it only showed "mediatek DA USB vcom" in under com ports in device manager. I found somewhere in this thread the answer was to just leave it unplugged for 1-2 days, so I left it at work for the weekend and when I plugged it back in on Monday morning it came up in the correct mode "mediatek preloader USB vcom. At this time there was no charge in it but it let me do the recovery part in superdragon thread and then I charged it after and all was well.


----------



## jpega (Jul 28, 2014)

I left the pad for more than two days and connect to the wall charger. Nothing. Charger is cold, tablet is cold. Later, i connect it to the pc. Nothing.
Seems like the only way to recognize it is pushing the power button for 30s or more.

I found some stuff for my US model. Stock preloader and recovery, unlocked preloader and CWM-recovery, from the user *BSydz*, but i don't know were to start and what to do. The scatter file provided seems to be the same like the WW model. 

Maybe have to disconnect the battery again, wait, and see if it's work. Or try to flash a preloader (stock or unlock?) and see if this action fix the problem with the battery.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Jul 28, 2014)

jpega said:


> I left the pad for more than two days and connect to the wall charger. Nothing. Charger is cold, tablet is cold. Later, i connect it to the pc. Nothing.
> Seems like the only way to recognize it is pushing the power button for 30s or more.
> 
> I found some stuff for my US model. Stock preloader and recovery, unlocked preloader and CWM-recovery, from the user *BSydz*, but i don't know were to start and what to do. The scatter file provided seems to be the same like the WW model.
> ...

Click to collapse



So when you plug it into the PC does it not show in device manager for a few seconds? If it shows in device manager for a few seconds under Com Ports as Mediatek preloader USB VCOM then you will be able to follow the recovery thread from the start and get CWM back on to flash a ROM. All you need is this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668


----------



## Anonimust0704 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Rooting me176cx*

Does anyone know how to root the newer Asus Memo Pad 7? The new me176cx model? Or any root guide pertaining to Intel Atom devices, or kernels built June 26th or older? Thanks.


----------



## jpega (Jul 29, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> So when you plug it into the PC does it not show in device manager for a few seconds? If it shows in device manager for a few seconds under Com Ports as Mediatek preloader USB VCOM then you will be able to follow the recovery thread from the start and get CWM back on to flash a ROM. All you need is this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668

Click to collapse



Men, you not read my posts!! (but i really appreciate your answers ). As i say before, have the vcom drivers installed in two pc's. The pc "see" the pad only when i push the power button for a while. When showing in device manager "Mediatek vcom port..." connection stay stable until i disconnect the pad. As i say before too, i follow the recovery procedure with success (flashing always ends with a green ring), so i complete the part one (the four steps). 

Now i'm starting to answering my own questions. I'm start with the stuff of page 30 of recovery thread, maybe here got confused.

When you send me to the recovery thread, i think "it send me when i start, why?????" (i read almost 90% of that thread...117 pages xD ) , but then i do a binary compare with the preloader i flash in step four, and the US_unlock_preloader of BSydz and were identicals. The rom i mentioned is the usual for recovery, i think. Look at the binary's of the second part of recovery, and seems they are needed in order to charge the battery, so, i'm in the half way,  i must go to part 2 (unlock bootloader install recovery) , then try to charge the tab.

Two questions left: The preloader in the unlock folder is different with the "US stock" and the "US unlock" too, must i replace it?
The recovery (and the rest of the stuff in unlock folder) works well for the US model?


----------



## jpega (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, after almost a week without feedback, take the risk and go ahead.
Open the flashtool, load the stuff "unlock...flash custom..", and press download. Connect the tab and nothing, like was expected. Like user *broksonic* do, push the power button. After a (long) while, something popup, but was not the "mediatek vcom..." . Stop flashtool, change the ports, two times more until get the correct one (or force installation). And then yes, flash begin. Cross the fingers for battery...green ring. Ok. Unplug from pc and plug the wall charger. Red battery icon!! and after some time see the asus logo, my pad is back! Push power for a while and it shut down, but in 3sec it power on again. Shut down again and go to recovery menu, but can't go into recovery, left charging in logo and try again, this time go in, but reboot in a minute. Search for a solution, see about "preloader_fix", get it (the same long as unlocked ...file compare ...same file), flash it, and pad not power on, show me the green battery (25%) and see the legend "power off charge mode". But don't go beyond of 25%. Check pad and wall charger after four hours and feel warm. I Can go into Carliv Touch Recovery, shut off, reboot, navigate, it works. But have the battery issue.

Now can try to flash a rom with low battery from recovery, do the "battery disconnect" trick or wait for some feedback and solution. or flash with spft a WW firmware.

Thanks *minimonkey* for your replys. Sorry if i bother some people here (*bsydz* for pm you) and for my bad english.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Aug 7, 2014)

jpega said:


> Well, after almost a week without feedback, take the risk and go ahead.
> Open the flashtool, load the stuff "unlock...flash custom..", and press download. Connect the tab and nothing, like was expected. Like user *broksonic* do, push the power button. After a (long) while, something popup, but was not the "mediatek vcom..." . Stop flashtool, change the ports, two times more until get the correct one (or force installation). And then yes, flash begin. Cross the fingers for battery...green ring. Ok. Unplug from pc and plug the wall charger. Red battery icon!! and after some time see the asus logo, my pad is back! Push power for a while and it shut down, but in 3sec it power on again. Shut down again and go to recovery menu, but can't go into recovery, left charging in logo and try again, this time go in, but reboot in a minute. Search for a solution, see about "preloader_fix", get it (the same long as unlocked ...file compare ...same file), flash it, and pad not power on, show me the green battery (25%) and see the legend "power off charge mode". But don't go beyond of 25%. Check pad and wall charger after four hours and feel warm. I Can go into Carliv Touch Recovery, shut off, reboot, navigate, it works. But have the battery issue.
> 
> Now can try to flash a rom with low battery from recovery, do the "battery disconnect" trick or wait for some feedback and solution. or flash with spft a WW firmware.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good progress, I would flash a ROM and boot it up (power connected) and see how you get on. Could be a bad battery.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## cynflux (Aug 8, 2014)

*Home Screens with loop enabled?*

Does the ASUS MemoPad HD7 support looping of home screens within its built-in UI?
My Samsung Galaxy S3 already has this feature.
Is there a way to get this feature without a 3rd party launcher.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ali yassen (Aug 13, 2014)

So ME137X is stick withe 4.2.2 or any news????


----------



## superdragonpt (Aug 14, 2014)

ali yassen said:


> So ME137X is stick withe 4.2.2 or any news????

Click to collapse



Officialy yes ( still on JB 4.2.2)

All the others OEM's that released Tab's with this SoC already released the KitKat 4.4.2 OTA update with the new MTK 3.4.67 kernel.

Dont you love ASUS?

Regards


----------



## luckysquid (Aug 14, 2014)

new firmware update ME173X - 4.2.4.04152_20140714 but my tablet is more slow than ME173X - 4.2.4.82093_20140525 and bug wifi on/off still present.


----------



## superdragonpt (Aug 14, 2014)

luckysquid said:


> new firmware update ME173X - 4.2.4.04152_20140714 but my tablet is more slow than ME173X - 4.2.4.82093_20140525 and bug wifi on/off still present.

Click to collapse



Umm im on vacations ATM.

Let me get home and check.

Whats the size of the OTA?

Regards


----------



## luckysquid (Aug 14, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> Umm im on vacations ATM.
> 
> Let me get home and check.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for my ignorance, where I find OTA size?
big up for your work on memo pad


----------



## superdragonpt (Aug 14, 2014)

luckysquid said:


> sorry for my ignorance, where I find OTA size?
> big up for your work on memo pad

Click to collapse



with root explorer: (e.g.: ES file explorer)

navigate to */cache* , and there should be an file (s) containing the OTA update.

regards


----------



## lukic (Aug 14, 2014)

It was a pretty small update. I think it was just 1.92 MB.


----------



## superdragonpt (Aug 14, 2014)

lukic said:


> It was a pretty small update. I think it was just 1.92 MB.

Click to collapse



Ok then, thanks, im restoring my tab with the files i provided on my own thread (on vacations, i'm away from my pc...)
The size should only be an small incremental update (probably an minor update to Asus .apps like the older OTA update)

Regards


----------



## luckysquid (Aug 15, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> Umm im on vacations ATM.
> 
> Let me get home and check.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





superdragonpt said:


> with root explorer: (e.g.: ES file explorer)
> 
> navigate to */cache* , and there should be an file (s) containing the OTA update.
> 
> regards

Click to collapse



I'm going in /cache but I have 2 directory "lost+found" that is empty and "recovery" that contain "last_install"(0,02kb),"last_locale"(0,00kb),"last_log"(86,59kb).


----------



## ali yassen (Aug 15, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> Officialy yes ( still on JB 4.2.2)
> 
> All the others OEM's that released Tab's with this SoC already released the KitKat 4.4.2 OTA update with the new MTK 3.4.67 kernel.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yappppp ASUS is always my favorite but !!!?!?!?! 4.2.2 we need 4.4 or 4.3 or at least rom that passed on 4.4 [emoji19]


----------



## superdragonpt (Aug 15, 2014)

OK let it go....

I already got the OTA. 

*Whats new?*
- Still JB 4.2.2 
- You'll notice some very small app updates.(nothing of bigger importance)
- Kernel version is also new (14/07/2014), nothing new concerning kernel features...
- Some small updates on camera HAL (camera driver), didn't noticed bigger improvements on Camera...
- The new Play Store still got "buggy" icons (black)

*The most important:*
From what i gather this is an *pre-OTA for another bigger future OTA* (maybe KitKat ?)

This one is pretty useless to update... 
Also you'll neeed to be 100% Stock to get the OTA's.


I'll make an flashable.zip of this new Build (will just add root...) so that you guys can flash it via CWM and test.

Regards


----------



## luckysquid (Aug 15, 2014)

ali yassen said:


> Yappppp ASUS is always my favorite but !!!?!?!?! 4.2.2 we need 4.4 or 4.3 or at least rom that passed on 4.4 [emoji19]

Click to collapse



I think that after kitkat on fonepad and padfone2 next month we have it on memo pad


----------



## rmc2530 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Downgrade to previous release*

I just recently upgraded my asus firmware to newest version because I'm having trouble on download in the playstore. However, upon upgrade and root, a certain app i usually use doesnt function just like before. I just want to know on how i can revert or downgrade to the previous firmware.

Android Version
4.2.2
Kernel
3.4.5
Build number
ME173x_WW_user_4.2.4.82093

I hope someone can help me on the steps..

Thanks in advance


----------



## junior_l3oss (Aug 16, 2014)

hi....
i have asus me176cx 
i looking for how to root this pad...
how can i root ?
i tested towelroot etc..but not working...


----------



## Kenobz (Aug 16, 2014)

rmc2530 said:


> I just recently upgraded my asus firmware to newest version because I'm having trouble on download in the playstore. However, upon upgrade and root, a certain app i usually use doesnt function just like before. I just want to know on how i can revert or downgrade to the previous firmware.
> 
> Android Version
> 4.2.2
> ...

Click to collapse



So you upgraded and rooted if so in which order and are you unrooted or still rooted.


----------



## junior_l3oss (Aug 18, 2014)

is there any way to root asus me176cx?


----------



## objr (Aug 18, 2014)

junior_l3oss said:


> is there any way to root asus me176cx?

Click to collapse



Try Baidu EasyRoot apk... Search for the English version... I used that one on my memoHd7 since framaroot apk wasn't able to root it any more after the last update!

After you've rooted it with baidu, if u want u can install superSu then uninstall baidu if you don't want it.

Inviato dal mio Moto G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## junior_l3oss (Aug 19, 2014)

not worked again...
my system android 4.4.2 kitkat<<


----------



## Andi1212341 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Help me please*

I did everything that it shows with the flashtool and all worked very well. I got an new recovery menu , now it says i need to copy 
Copy my Custom ROM (Asus_ME173X_v x.xx.zip), to the EXTERNAL SD Card, BEFORE you start the next steps... Where do i find the custom rom and how do i put it at external sd card because it wont show as an usb driver so i can move it and paste it . I have installed the drivers correctly 



I dont understand the other tutorial Navigate on Recovery:
Mounts and storage>mount USB storage (now you can copy/paste the ROM to the SD card) can you give me another tutorial about this because is not working. what this mean Example of where all the ADB files and where zip your pushing goes!! . it says step 1 reebot in recovery i do that , i go to install zip side load , i start the sideload . it says step 4. Open a CMD Prompt window and Change Directories to where your adb.exe is . What does that mean? please help im desperated been trying to get this to work for 2 weeks now pls help. And when i type adb devices it says adb is not reconized as an internal command operable program or batch file.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## minimonkey7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Andi1212341 said:


> I did everything that it shows with the flashtool and all worked very well. I got an new recovery menu , now it says i need to copy
> Copy my Custom ROM (Asus_ME173X_v x.xx.zip), to the EXTERNAL SD Card, BEFORE you start the next steps... Where do i find the custom rom and how do i put it at external sd card because it wont show as an usb driver so i can move it and paste it . I have installed the drivers correctly
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



List of Roms here: http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-roms-list-of-known-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/ 

Might be easier for you to get an SD card reader from your local shops/poundland and copy the ROM onto your Micro SD from your computer


----------



## Andi1212341 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Asus*



minimonkey7 said:


> List of Roms here:
> 
> Might be easier for you to get an SD card reader from your local shops/poundland and copy the ROM onto your Micro SD from your computer

Click to collapse



Can this be done without an sd card reader?


----------



## jpega (Aug 29, 2014)

Success!!!!! After trying the battery trick once again and not work, i was playing with CTR and do the necessary wipes for flashing, think about risking with the flash or do the battery+wait, calculate the time in playing in CTR...about ten minutes...go ahead with flash. I choose the Bsydz 4.2.2 stock US rom and go. Less than 3m (and some minutes like seem forever to bootup) and my memo is back to life.
When i look at the battery it shows....50%!! and after a few boots it go to 70%. So, the pad was charging, but not show that.

Thanks to minimonkey, broksonic, superdragon, bsydz, shoxxy, PDox68, jo-le and all the people that posting useful things.

---------- Post added at 05:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------




Andi1212341 said:


> Where do i find the custom rom and how do i put it at external sd card because it wont show as an usb driver so i can move it and paste it . I have installed the drivers correctly

Click to collapse



The custom rom is the backup that you created before writing with flashtool (too late?). Or superdragon's rom. You are not telling what happen with your pad. If it was in a trouble choose a stock rom for your model. I have a US model (it's in the back of your tablet, mine says K00B) so i flash a stock US firmware. That vcom drivers are for flashtool only. If your tablet go into recovery, maybe your pc can detect it as an mtp device, and ask for install the drivers (to see it in windows).



> what this mean Example of where all the ADB files and where zip your pushing goes!!...
> ...it says step 4. Open a CMD Prompt window and Change Directories to where your adb.exe is . What does that mean?

Click to collapse



You must put the rom (.zip) you want flash and ADB files into a folder (ie. "asus" in "c:" drive), then open a msdos window (go to start->run and write "cmd" on XP) and write "cd c:\asus" and then, you can type "adb devices" (if you previously have adb.exe in that folder). But if you don't know how to work on the console, maybe its better you put a sd card reader, or load the rom in sd on another pc, or device, like a camera.


----------



## Betinho_14 (Aug 31, 2014)

*hi*



mindmajick said:


> Does anyone have any idea how i would go about finding root for the new asus memo pad 7- me176cx?
> 
> A few other users and i just purchased this device and have no idea where to start. All ive got so far is a system dump. Ive tried towelroot and a few other methods with no success.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi mindmajick i'm looking for the firmware of this model, because my tab dont start, I think is softbrickit or something. and I dont know what to do:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## objr (Aug 31, 2014)

Betinho_14 said:


> hi mindmajick i'm looking for the firmware of this model, because my tab dont start, I think is softbrickit or something. and I dont know what to do:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Did you mess up the phone with cyanogenmod flash installer?


Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Aug 31, 2014)

Betinho_14 said:


> hi mindmajick i'm looking for the firmware of this model, because my tab dont start, I think is softbrickit or something. and I dont know what to do:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Try nexus root toolkit's unbrick option, i have read that in one thread that the guy unbricked it with that method, i can not guarantee anything and im not responsible if the brick gets worse...

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mindmajick (Aug 31, 2014)

Betinho_14 said:


> hi mindmajick i'm looking for the firmware of this model, because my tab dont start, I think is softbrickit or something. and I dont know what to do:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Dunno. I returned this device days after i bought it and got a nexus 7 for a few dollars more

--> Sent from my mind to your screen


----------



## objr (Aug 31, 2014)

mindmajick said:


> Dunno. I returned this device days after i bought it and got a nexus 7 for a few dollars more
> 
> --> Sent from my mind to your screen

Click to collapse



I wish I had done the same thing :'(

Bravo!

Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Betinho_14 (Aug 31, 2014)

objr said:


> Did you mess up the phone with cyanogenmod flash installer?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nop, the tab is brandnew, and one day to another, stop, don't star, stay stuck on asus powered by android, and when i go to update from adb, says , error


----------



## objr (Aug 31, 2014)

Betinho_14 said:


> nop, the tab is brandnew, and one day to another, stop, don't star, stay stuck on asus powered by android, and when i go to update from adb, says , error

Click to collapse



Was yours rooted? If yes, did u rooted it with baidu?

I was asking cos the same thing happend to me yesterday and, since I downloaded the CM flasher (even though I didn't used it), I thought it was related to it... But since you are having the same problem... Its strange.

Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Betinho_14 (Aug 31, 2014)

objr said:


> Was yours rooted? If yes, did u rooted it with baidu?
> 
> I was asking cos the same thing happend to me yesterday and, since I downloaded the CM flasher (even though I didn't used it), I thought it was related to it... But since you are having the same problem... Its strange.
> 
> Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no, no rooted, no nothing. :crying:


----------



## minimonkey7 (Aug 31, 2014)

Betinho_14 said:


> no, no rooted, no nothing. :crying:

Click to collapse



Please follow recovery thread for softbrick:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668


----------



## objr (Aug 31, 2014)

Betinho_14 said:


> no, no rooted, no nothing. :crying:

Click to collapse



I'm following superdragonPt "how to recover"
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668
[RECOVERY] [ROMs] ASUS Memo Pad HD 7 (me173x) [MT8125] [MULTILANG]

You can give it a try if u don't solve your problems 

Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kristakos (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I have memo pad hd7 (me173x) .it's fresh reintalled and already have problems... I can't play any gameloft games but plays any other type/brand games.


----------



## olblueyez (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello everyone. I rooted my HD 7 using Framaroot/SuperUser and Asus recently came out with an update for this tablet. My goal is to return the tablet to its stock form 100%. I have spent many hours reading this forum and trying to accomplish this but a format and stock install still eludes me. Any recommendations would be most appreciated.

Thanks,

Brooke


----------



## kristakos (Sep 1, 2014)

olblueyez said:


> Hello everyone. I rooted my HD 7 using Framaroot/SuperUser and Asus recently came out with an update for this tablet. My goal is to return the tablet to its stock form 100%. I have spent many hours reading this forum and trying to accomplish this but a format and stock install still eludes me. Any recommendations would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brooke

Click to collapse



I'm still waiting latest update for my memo...even if it's 100%stock, tablet still say that is up to date.It's not big deal at all.
My firmware version is 4.2.4.72702 from Superdragonpt topic.


----------



## olblueyez (Sep 1, 2014)

Wife has the same tablet but hers updated fine. Mine,,... Gets an error during the update process.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## kristakos (Sep 1, 2014)

olblueyez said:


> Wife has the same tablet but hers updated fine. Mine,,... Gets an error during the update process.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe you deleted some of the system apps


----------



## olblueyez (Sep 2, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Maybe you deleted some of the system apps

Click to collapse



That's what I'm thinking and reinstalling every last one from a ROM didn't help.

As for flashing with a stock ROM I can't seem to make any sense of the directions.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## kristakos (Sep 2, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have memo pad hd7 (me173x) .it's fresh reintalled and already have problems... I can't play any gameloft games but plays any other type/brand games.

Click to collapse



Any solution for my problem?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 2, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Any solution for my problem?

Click to collapse



Weird that it is only gameloft games you cannot play, could it be corrupt gameloft folder? could try deleting the gameloft folder with a file explorer and re-installing games?


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 2, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Any solution for my problem?

Click to collapse



Check in developer settings if you have "Don't keep activities" turned on, if its on it must be OFF for gameloft games to start 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kristakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Check in developer settings if you have "Don't keep activities" turned on, if its on it must be OFF for gameloft games to start
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I accidently try this and works!
BTW :But there is no sense at all.
Thanks for the help


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm guys, check what i found: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=599499 a russian custom rom with android l based theme  scored 16k on antutu v5

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 4, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Hmm guys, check what i found: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=599499 a russian custom rom with android l based theme  scored 16k on antutu v5
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Nice find! 
It does mention no GAPPS installed (more memory available?) and AnTuTu Benchmark has changed as I get 15796 with GAPPS and loads of other apps installed.


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 4, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> Nice find!
> It does mention no GAPPS installed (more memory available?) and AnTuTu Benchmark has changed as I get 15796 with GAPPS and loads of other apps installed.

Click to collapse



Cool , so you did flash it? And where are you from, europe? Becouse the rom is based on russian firmware, so are you having any troubles or something like that?(mostly GPS) And do you like the UI? I am thinking of flashing it 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 4, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Cool , so you did flash it? And where are you from, europe? Becouse the rom is based on russian firmware, so are you having any troubles or something like that?(mostly GPS) And do you like the UI? I am thinking of flashing it
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm from the UK, not flashed the ROM but do get around 15800 on AOSP and my Rom


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 4, 2014)

By AOSP you mean AOSP beta2 by superdragon?

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 4, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> By AOSP you mean AOSP beta2 by superdragon?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ASUS VibeUI by superdragonpt (AOSP based)


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 4, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> ASUS VibeUI by superdragonpt (AOSP based)

Click to collapse



Ok , i have a question, when you are in some kind of app (lets say google chrome) when you tap on "recent tabs" does it show you the app that u were in? I need to go to homescreen and then tap atleaast 5 times on recent for my tablet to show the recent apps... I think its onlyt the issue with vibeui rom...

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 4, 2014)

After superdragonpt added Dolby surround to his Rom I have tried to create a flashable zip for deodexed stock (Flash CWM) any testers? DOWNLOAD

Backup First
Flash with CWM
Credit to Superdragonpt for this and riyono for the guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2798868


----------



## kristakos (Sep 6, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Hmm guys, check what i found: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=599499 a russian custom rom with android l based theme  scored 16k on antutu v5
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nice share!
Today I flashed and tested it but in Antutu v5 i scored near 15300 with no sd card and wifi off.What I am doing wrong?


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 6, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Nice share!
> Today I flashed and tested it but in Antutu v5 i scored near 15300 with no sd card and wifi off.What I am doing wrong?

Click to collapse



Did you run it a few times? Usually runs better on the second run. Make sure any other apps are closed. What's the ROM like?


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 6, 2014)

I flashed it too, I get 15300 points on antutu v5 with gapps installed, I like the ui, its not a PERFECT L experience but its good  I get about 600 mb free ram with gapps. I would suggest you to flash it and try it  

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kristakos (Sep 6, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> I flashed it too, I get 15300 points on antutu v5 with gapps installed, I like the ui, its not a PERFECT L experience but its good  I get about 600 mb free ram with gapps. I would suggest you to flash it and try it
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know how they scored 16k...But with stock rom (4.2.4-82093-20140525) and little modifications scored 15k.
BTW:What is the latest version of the stock rom?Because I flashed my current rom from internet.
Edit:I scored even more


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 7, 2014)

kristakos said:


> I don't know how they scored 16k...But with stock rom (4.2.4-82093-20140525) and little modifications scored 15k.
> BTW:What is the latest version of the stock rom?Because I flashed my current rom from internet.
> Edit:I scored even more

Click to collapse



Latest stock is 4.2.4.04152_20140714 which you can get from superdragonpt thread.


----------



## kristakos (Sep 7, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> Latest stock is 4.2.4.04152_20140714 which you can get from superdragonpt thread.

Click to collapse



You are wrong.My previous version was  4.2.4.72702 after that is 4.2.4.82093_20140525 and in the end is one more "mini"
update that I don't know what is  There is something wrong with build number in the rom from superdragonpt thread.If it's latest why is 4.2.4.04152 instead 4.2.4.9xxxx or even 4.2.x.xxxxx?Someone to explain.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 7, 2014)

kristakos said:


> You are wrong.My previous version was  4.2.4.72702 after that is 4.2.4.82093_20140525 and in the end is one more "mini"
> update that I don't know what is  There is something wrong with build number in the rom from superdragonpt thread.If it's latest why is 4.2.4.04152 instead 4.2.4.9xxxx or even 4.2.x.xxxxx?Someone to explain.

Click to collapse



No check the date at the end of the build number......

Check the download section on his thread also.

List of ROMS:
http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-roms-list-of-known-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/


----------



## kristakos (Sep 7, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> No check the date at the end of the build number......

Click to collapse



I know for the date but why build number is like that?That confuse me..


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 7, 2014)

kristakos said:


> I know for the date but why build number is like that?That confuse me..

Click to collapse



Guess that would be the Asus Dev that decides that.


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## superdragonpt (Sep 7, 2014)

*
Take the latest Build as an example:

4.2.4.04152_20140714

*

```
4.2(Android OS version)
```


```
4.04152 (Incremental internal Build)
```


```
_20140714 (Build date)
```


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 7, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> *
> Take the latest Build as an example:
> 
> 4.2.4.04152_20140714
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello superdragon, I have a question about Quick Settings icons, is there a way to change them in some app or I need to modify .apk's? I want something like this:


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 7, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Hello superdragon, I have a question about Quick Settings icons, is there a way to change them in some app or I need to modify .apk's? I want something like this:

Click to collapse



If using stock you can go to settings, Asus customised settings and untick use Asus quick settings.


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 7, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> If using stock you can go to settings, Asus customised settings and untick use Asus quick settings.

Click to collapse



Yeah... I know that, but I am acctually looking for a way to change the icons, as you see in the picture the battery and WiFi icons are white and thicker while on the stock ROM they are blue and slimmer 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## claudi82 (Sep 8, 2014)

Enyone managed to get working cameras on the vibeui?
i saw that dragon said front camera is ok, but i'm using the camera from the v1.1R2 and it just FC's.
any hints?

tnx


----------



## Kenobz (Sep 10, 2014)

Question: I have "Server Busy" problem when I go to update I want to do a factory reset but it claims it deletes music and photos as well. I never knew Android devices did that so has anyone ever done a factory reset on one of these? Curious...


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 10, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> After superdragonpt added Dolby surround to his Rom I have tried to create a flashable zip for stock (Flash CWM) any testers? DOWNLOAD
> 
> Backup First
> Flash with CWM
> Credit to Superdragonpt for this and riyono for the guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2798868

Click to collapse



I got a bootloop after flashing this :\

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 10, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> I got a bootloop after flashing this :\
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What Rom were you using?


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 10, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> What Rom were you using?

Click to collapse



Ultra memomod (the android L themed one)

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 10, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Ultra memomod (the android L themed one)
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




OK think this will only work with deodexed stock ROM

Deodexed Stock ROM With Dolby Digital Plus: *DOWNLOAD*


----------



## sergio140 (Sep 28, 2014)

*How to connect to a TV?*

Hi everyone, my question is simple: it is possible to connect the Asus MeMo Pad HD7 to a TV by MHL or other way? I have a LG 42LB5610 42" and I think it hasn't DLNA so I think MHL is the only way to connect my tablet to the TV. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Sep 28, 2014)

sergio140 said:


> Hi everyone, my question is simple: it is possible to connect the Asus MeMo Pad HD7 to a TV by MHL or other way? I have a LG 42LB5610 42" and I think it hasn't DLNA so I think MHL is the only way to connect my tablet to the TV.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Miracast/Chromecast dongle
I use Chromecast and the allcast app for video.


----------



## Legendkiller12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

hi everyone,

I am new to Android and recently I bought an Asus Memo Pad HD 7. I have a problem with that tablet. that is sometimes when I play games on it or use some applications, it crashes, showing a white screen. then after about 30 seconds it automatically restarts. This keeps happening ....

I tried deleting the cache and I tried doing the reset ( by holding the power key and volume up ) and doing that method ... but the problem is still there ...

any idea why? can u plz help me to solve this ?

PS : will it be ok if i downgrade this to another Android version ? ( currently : 4.2.2 ) if so plz tell me how to do that ...

more information about the tab :
model no : ME173x
Android version : 4.2.2
Kernal version : 3.4.5


----------



## minimonkey7 (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like superdragonpt has closed his thread and removed all the useful Info and downloads


----------



## The Alpha Gamer (Oct 2, 2014)

Did we ever get a port of the ZenUI Launcher?


----------



## Ultra Memo Mod (Oct 3, 2014)

*Ultra Memo Mod UPDATED to version 1.0.7* 
* LINK - Theme on the 4PDA*
*Developers RS90 and Vortex*


----------



## minimonkey7 (Oct 6, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> Looks like superdragonpt has closed his thread and removed all the useful Info and downloads

Click to collapse



Copy of thread but no downloads:
http://web.archive.org/web/20140911164339/http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668


----------



## coolizard (Oct 7, 2014)

I think supergragonpt closed the thread because he as no time to develop or reply or something and closed it to prevent spam and offtopic, to mantain the thread clean.
So, I hope he will get back soon.


----------



## minimonkey7 (Oct 7, 2014)

coolizard said:


> I think supergragonpt closed the thread because he as no time to develop or reply or something and closed it to prevent spam and offtopic, to mantain the thread clean.
> So, I hope he will get back soon.

Click to collapse



He closed ALL his threads and removed all information/downloads (no need to remove them) he must have been unhappy with something.


----------



## kristakos (Oct 7, 2014)

Is it fair to post somewhere all downloads I have from his thread?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## minimonkey7 (Oct 7, 2014)

kristakos said:


> Is it fair to post somewhere all downloads I have from his thread?

Click to collapse



To help out Asus Memo Users why not, seems like he is no longer bothering if he has removed all the help he posted.


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 7, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> To help out Asus Memo Users why not, seems like he is no longer bothering if he has removed all the help he posted.

Click to collapse



just wait till @superdragonpt answers ...it is his work and its against the rules of xda to publish his work without his permission


----------



## minimonkey7 (Oct 8, 2014)

AgroCPU said:


> just wait till @superdragonpt answers ...it is his work and its against the rules of xda to publish his work without his permission

Click to collapse



It’s a shame he has gone to such lengths to remove all his work from xda, after that I would be surprised if he reposts it or explains the removal.


----------



## AgroCPU (Oct 8, 2014)

minimonkey7 said:


> It’s a shame he has gone to such lengths to remove all his work from xda, after that I would be surprised if he reposts it or explains the removal.

Click to collapse



i like his work but i hate his way he "own" memo users....dunno how to explain what i mean .....for a time he made some things too so dunno whats going on here....we need someone who knows many things about mtk and someone who is a bit more "friendly" to the community ...i dont know anything about mtk but maybe in near future they finally release their source code and then the first thing i do is to make a kernel with oc =p


----------



## monsterpo (Oct 17, 2014)

shoxxy said:


> *HowTo "Unbrick Asus Memo Pad HD7"*
> 
> *Note: The Files and the Knowledge in this tut, are from   4pda.ru , and not from me*​
> *Original Thread 4pda: Thread ​*
> ...

Click to collapse



Help~ " Special Format #2", I Disconnect The Pad from PC before A Green Ring is shown , then the pad is crush...
now when i Connect the Pad to your Pc , it shows "Error: "USB device not recognized"
how can i do to fix the problem？


----------



## minimonkey7 (Oct 17, 2014)

When you plug it into computer have device manager open to see if you see anything pop up.  If you see Mediatek DA USB VCOM in device manager just leave the tablet to run out of battery 1-2days then after, either charging or plugging back into the computer it will turn on or be recognized it the correct way (MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM)


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 18, 2014)

**

remove back cover with an plastic card or something else remove the battery cable for a few seconds and reconnect it.  put the backcover back on the tab, and reflash...

THATS IT !!!!


----------



## monsterpo (Oct 20, 2014)

shoxxy said:


> remove back cover with an plastic card or something else remove the battery cable for a few seconds and reconnect it.  put the backcover back on the tab, and reflash...
> 
> THATS IT !!!!

Click to collapse



Dear shoxxy ,Your method works,but I encountered another problem

the last step my situation different from you(the next picture)
so i can`t finish it,what can i do?
imgur.com/XUAnJy9
imgur.com/LdKw4XQ
imgur.com/h9ebttA
(i cannot post outside link)


----------



## Hallgatag (Oct 24, 2014)

*Custom Rom*

Good afternoon! 
Someone got the Super Dragon V1.1?


----------



## foglar225 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Hi...the flashtool link not work...???? why?*




shoxxy said:


> *HowTo "Unbrick Asus Memo Pad HD7"*
> 
> *Note: The Files and the Knowledge in this tut, are from   4pda.ru , and not from me*​
> *Original Thread 4pda: Thread ​*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## elmelka (Oct 27, 2014)

*Yes please*



kristakos said:


> Is it fair to post somewhere all downloads I have from his thread?

Click to collapse



Yes please! it's a month that I pray for find superdragonpt thread reopened...


----------



## kristakos (Oct 27, 2014)

elmelka said:


> Yes please! it's a month that I pray for find superdragonpt thread reopened...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about this.
At this moment I have:
Asus_ME173X_v1.1_R2
ME173X_WW_user_4.2._20140714
Unlock_Bootloader install_Recovery
VibeUI_ME173X_v1.0
If you  want it so much tell me where to upload it.And PM me for urls.


----------



## jole1999 (Oct 27, 2014)

kristakos said:


> I'm not sure about this.
> At this moment I have:
> Asus_ME173X_v1.1_R2
> ME173X_WW_user_4.2._20140714
> ...

Click to collapse



No need, found all of the ROMs and instructions  https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ai5zgr71f80f7//me173x_ww

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kristakos (Oct 27, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> No need, found all of the ROMs and instructions  https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ai5zgr71f80f7//me173x_ww
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



But these are only stock roms.Dropbox link(files from superdragonpt download section)
MediaFire folder
EDIT:Links edited


----------



## jole1999 (Oct 27, 2014)

kristakos said:


> But these are only stock roms.Dropbox link(files from superdragonpt download section)

Click to collapse



There is a "CUSTOM" folder on that mediafire link, it contains superdragons custom ROMs

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hallgatag (Oct 27, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> No need, found all of the ROMs and instructions
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you!  
A great help! : D
You are a good man!


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 27, 2014)

*Flash Tool*

Hi

for me the link to the flashtool works. ?  i reupped it to mediafire:  HD7_ME173X Flashtool  :good:


greets


----------



## elmelka (Oct 28, 2014)

*Vibe ui*

Great, now we have back all superdragonpt's roms!!


----------



## Sun Valley (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a question about installing the factory stock ROM. Do I need to unlock the bootloader first? I'm new to this. Thank you.


----------



## Angelmaldia (Nov 1, 2014)

First of all, thanks for the url!
The Flashtool gave me an error when loading the recovery ROM.
Do you, or anyone in the thread, now why can't I flash the recovery?
Can I flash it in any other way?

Thank you all guys in advance.



jole1999 said:


> No need, found all of the ROMs and instructions
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## g28 (Nov 2, 2014)

Small CPU tweak: second core awaken all the time
Create a new "cpu_num_base" file with value 2 and read only rights in /device 
Overwrite the default cpu_num_base file in sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/hotplug
Things are a little bit faster, threads are shared between CPU0 and CPU1 with less latency. CPU2 and CPU3 wake up when needed. 
Check tweak in proc/stat, or in Terminal Emulator, command "top" and press 1.
Default value comes back at next boot.
Do it at your own risk


----------



## kristakos (Nov 3, 2014)

g28 said:


> Small CPU tweak: second core awaken all the time
> Create a new "cpu_num_base" file with value 2 and read only rights in /device
> Overwrite the default cpu_num_base file in sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/hotplug
> Things are a little bit faster, threads are shared between CPU0 and CPU1 with less latency. CPU2 and CPU3 wake up when needed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you test that?
Edit:I tried it myself and it works!


----------



## Sun Valley (Nov 4, 2014)

I am guessing my question was not worth answering. ?


----------



## maj_o (Nov 4, 2014)

Sun Valley said:


> I am guessing my question was not worth answering. ?

Click to collapse



Hello,
well, if Your bootloader is locked then You already have Stock. 
If Your bootloader is unlocked You can install a Custom rom.

Please try to find superdragenpt s guide, read it carefully. If You are sure that You understand each word and procedure go on,. Get the tools. Make a backup first!

Have fun.


----------



## Sun Valley (Nov 4, 2014)

maj_o said:


> Hello,
> well, if Your bootloader is locked then You already have Stock.
> If Your bootloader is unlocked You can install a Custom rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the answer. This is my child's tablet. Unfortunately he deleted system files but I do not know which ones. I was hoping to flash the stock ROM to fix the problems. I wish I knew what exactly he deleted but I don't. Thanks again for the answer.


----------



## maj_o (Nov 5, 2014)

Sun Valley said:


> Thank you for the answer. This is my child's tablet. Unfortunately he deleted system files but I do not know which ones. I was hoping to flash the stock ROM to fix the problems. I wish I knew what exactly he deleted but I don't. Thanks again for the answer.

Click to collapse



If Your child's tablet is stock, maybe it's also not rooted. If it's not rooted, it's impossible to delete important files, foulders or apps. With android 4.2 You can create a second user. Switch to this user and check if everything is working. Apps You probably installed for (let's say user a ) must be newly installed for user (let's call him / her b ).
But if the device is rooted, well..   We used applocker for our daughter for a long time. ...


----------



## Sun Valley (Nov 5, 2014)

maj_o said:


> If Your child's tablet is stock, maybe it's also not rooted. If it's not rooted, it's impossible to delete important files, foulders or apps. With android 4.2 You can create a second user. Switch to this user and check if everything is working. Apps You probably installed for (let's say user a ) must be newly installed for user (let's call him / her b ).
> But if the device is rooted, well..   We used applocker for our daughter for a long time. ...

Click to collapse



Thank you again for the help. Here is what he did I believe. He "rooted" it with vroot/superuser, then attempted to undo it. I believe he deleted files also. Now he can not sign the tablet into Google. I've tried clearing cache and data, making sure download manager is enabled, plus other things I can't recall at the moment. I did try a full data reset and wiping the cache partition as well. I was successful in removing the vroot/superuser from my oldest sons tablet and that one works fine. So I was hoping that maybe flashing the stock ROM may fix the problem. I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## Sun Valley (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you maj_o I followed these instructions 
ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918.7z  MD5: 0c0e5b0108645997b302e76de68ad530





1. Download so flash tool, drivers, ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918



2. Step charge your tab

Install drivers (if you haven't).

The tablet must be connected off.

The new device appears in 2-3 seconds.

If you installed it correctly next time you plug it in it will be named "Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM (Android)(COM3)"



3. Step

Open so flash tool

Click scatter loading

Choose " MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt"

Its located in 

"\ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\signed_bin\MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt"



Then go to "window" tab click write memory, then a write memory named tab will pop up at far right, then on memory settings select "EMMC", then click on open raw data and choose " sro-default-lock-sign.img" its located in



"\ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\signed_bin\sro-default-lock-sign.img"



Be sure that parameters are:



File size: 0x00006D20(Bytes)



Begin Address (Hex)0x3980000



Container Length (Hex)0x6D20





If you did everything, click write memory



Then plug your tab in PC. You should now see a green circle.



In plug it now,



Get back to download tab, and click on special format #1



Parameters must be like this:



B egin Address 0x2D00000



Format Length 0xA2000000



Click OK and plug your tab to PC, after a green circle unplug your tab and click special format #2 parameters have to be like this:



Begin Address 0x0



Format Length 0x1100000



Click OK and plug your tab to PC, after a green circle unplug your tab.



4. Step

Click on scatter loading and select MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt its located in



"\ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\signed_bin\M T6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt"

Click download and plug your tab PC, windows will download drivers, if it fails then you should install it manually, go to device manager and go to mediatek driver and click update driver and choose the manual and choose ones from drivers folder that u got the in the 1. Step. Then you should get a green circle and unplug your tab.



5. Step

Click on scatter loading and select MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt its located in



"\ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\M T6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt"

You will see the message. Click OK.

Click download and plug your tab PC, windows will download drivers, if it fails then you should install it manually, go to device manager and go to mediatek driver and click update driver and choose the manual and choose ones from drivers folder that u got the in the 1. Step. Then you should get a green circle and unplug your tab.





Finish.

Everything worked perfectly except step 5 I kept getting an error that I can post more detail about if anyone is interested. The tablets work fine although it appears ota update not working. Other than that everything is 100% I apologize for the long post.


----------



## maj_o (Nov 6, 2014)

It worked, that's great.
OTA Updates  - well there is nothing You miss for this device.
If superdragonpt would have continued his great work maybe we had L for MemoPad now. But JB is not bad.


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sun Valley said:


> Thank you maj_o I followed these instructions
> ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918.7z  MD5: 0c0e5b0108645997b302e76de68ad530
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, the step 5 didnt work dor anyone as i know, but after step 4 you can boot the device and update it (if there is a ota update avaible) the thing i dont know is how to unlock the bootloader and flash custom recovery with sp flash tool, but you can do it via fastboot adb i think... The russians have a tutorial on that 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sun Valley (Nov 7, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Yeah, the step 5 didnt work dor anyone as i know, but after step 4 you can boot the device and update it (if there is a ota update avaible) the thing i dont know is how to unlock the bootloader and flash custom recovery with sp flash tool, but you can do it via fastboot adb i think... The russians have a tutorial on that
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks jole1999, in relieved to know that step five doesn't work. I have three children and they each have one of these tablets. The one that has never been modified, has a newer operating system than the one I just flashed so I was assuming it would update but says device is up to date. 

I'm not sure about the bootloader either. I wish I did. I also wish they had cyanogenmod for this tablet.

Thanks for the help and reply. [emoji3]

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------




maj_o said:


> It worked, that's great.
> OTA Updates  - well there is nothing You miss for this device.
> If superdragonpt would have continued his great work maybe we had L for MemoPad now. But JB is not bad.

Click to collapse



Yes, thanks again for the help. 

L would be sweet! 

I have been interested for quite some time, and now even more so, in learning more about programming. Maybe I'll start with a book, but I would love to go to school for this. [emoji4]


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 21, 2014)

http://labs.mediatek.com/site/global/developer_tools/mediatek_android/mediatek_sdk_android/index.gsp

anyone noticed yet? maybe one day they release the full source code for mt6589/8125... 

ehm so is there anyone who have an idea for the future of this tab? 

and is there someone who wants to help for a new custom rom? cause i´m still learning and superdragonpt left us without any word so if theres someone who can code a bit blah blah blah pls say it here in the thread ...my idea is to build a "commuity rom" with all our ideas, so maybe when everyone helps we can do such a thing :good:


----------



## gougous3 (Nov 21, 2014)

Using the Superdragonpt's VibeUI ROM, accidentally lost my root after messing up with the su binaries and their directory. I wonder if anyone could help me getting it back.
Here's more information, http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/messed-bin-directories-t2947383


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 21, 2014)

gougous3 said:


> Using the Superdragonpt's VibeUI ROM, accidentally lost my root after messing up with the su binaries and their directory. I wonder if anyone could help me getting it back.
> Here's more information, http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/messed-bin-directories-t2947383

Click to collapse



try to flash supersu.zip =P maybe it works


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just try to root it via framaroot again 

As for the ROM I would like it to be a fully working AOSP/vannila Android ROM.

Edit: I also need help for my problem... The battery is draining too fast... It got from 100% to 10% in just 2h40min!!!

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 22, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Just try to root it via framaroot again
> 
> As for the ROM I would like it to be a fully working AOSP/vannila Android ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wakelock ? i have such a problem on my 2nd memo too (but its on asus stock and i think its a wakelock problem)


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 22, 2014)

AgroCPU said:


> wakelock ? i have such a problem on my 2nd memo too (but its on asus stock and i think its a wakelock problem)

Click to collapse



I can't believe this, it must be some kind of a bug, but it drained from 100% to 7% in like 2h40min, but it hangs on 7% for 15hours... Weird bug XD

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## objr (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi. Can anybody share an untouched "build.prop"? 

Thanks in advance 

Inviato dal mio Moto G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 22, 2014)

objr said:


> Hi. Can anybody share an untouched "build.prop"?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Inviato dal mio Moto G utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here you go: http://www.mediafire.com/?u47ebkcz758gd7o I pulled it from shoxxy's stock flashable ROM, so it should be 100% stock 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## objr (Nov 23, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Here you go: http://www.mediafire.com/?u47ebkcz758gd7o I pulled it from shoxxy's stock flashable ROM, so it should be 100% stock
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I always have love for you Jole  

Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## shalom_hadad (Nov 25, 2014)

Have any new version for this tablet?.. 
Me173x.. 4.3 or kitkat..  Custom of course.. 
I am in 4.2 stock and the display doesn't clear..


----------



## AgroCPU (Nov 25, 2014)

shalom_hadad said:


> Have any new version for this tablet?..
> Me173x.. 4.3 or kitkat..  Custom of course..
> I am in 4.2 stock and the display doesn't clear..

Click to collapse



we only have 4.2.2 stock and a pair costum roms based on aosp 4.2.2


----------



## MohRez (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello.

is any official kitkat rom for Asus Memo Pad HD7 DualSim ?


----------



## scedev.net (Nov 28, 2014)

*"HELP"*

Guys, please help me with this! 
I want to add 4.4 KitKat or L 5.0 theme on my Asus Memo Pad HD 7 and totally do not know how to do, I find a great 4.4 theme .apk at Google Play, but that tablet does not have function of "select theme".
Can someone explain me how to get that function, or if thre are any real 4.4 or Lollipop (custom OS to install, and how to do?) I totally can't find any solution around, there are so much expired download links, no tutorials, nothing...


----------



## tomashokenberi (Nov 28, 2014)

You may try to install launcher that support themes.  Like Go Launcher,  or install some "kitkat launcher"  from Google Play. 

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## The Alpha Gamer (Dec 6, 2014)

The Alpha Gamer said:


> Did we ever get a port of the ZenUI Launcher?

Click to collapse



No?


----------



## gd6noob (Dec 7, 2014)

anyone word on custom roms?


----------



## riccardik (Dec 9, 2014)

Do you think is possible to port a lollipop rom? There's an other device with a similar hw with a custom lollipop rom?


----------



## AgroCPU (Dec 10, 2014)

riccardik said:


> Do you think is possible to port a lollipop rom? There's an other device with a similar hw with a custom lollipop rom?

Click to collapse



nope cause this is mediatek ... they work with closed sources and we cant port a rom if we havent the full source code

QUOTE=The Alpha Gamer;57306571]No?[/QUOTE]
we havent a zen launcher port but i want that thing too so im going to do it by myself ..but i need the original from any memopad 7(there are many... 0_o)


----------



## AgroCPU (Dec 12, 2014)

pls delete


----------



## The Alpha Gamer (Dec 12, 2014)

AgroCPU said:


> nope cause this is mediatek ... they work with closed sources and we cant port a rom if we havent the full source code
> 
> QUOTE=The Alpha Gamer;57306571]No?

Click to collapse



we havent a zen launcher port but i want that thing too so im going to do it by myself ..but i need the original from any memopad 7(there are many... 0_o)[/QUOTE]

Isn't it in the play store? I'm sure I've heard there are browser extensions you can use to download the free apks


----------



## AgroCPU (Dec 12, 2014)

The Alpha Gamer said:


> we havent a zen launcher port but i want that thing too so im going to do it by myself ..but i need the original from any memopad 7(there are many... 0_o)

Click to collapse



Isn't it in the play store? I'm sure I've heard there are browser extensions you can use to download the free apks[/QUOTE]

it is in gplay but only for special devices ehm and dunno ive googled for it but nothin found


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 13, 2014)

If you are looking for this http://www.mediafire.com/?t2rypnj4y0s6lr3 there you go, it works on my MemoPad

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## The Alpha Gamer (Dec 14, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> If you are looking for this http://www.mediafire.com/?t2rypnj4y0s6lr3 there you go, it works on my MemoPad
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Fails to install on mine


----------



## reaperlazarus (Dec 16, 2014)

*[Q] asus memopad hd 7 bootloop*

hi guys,
i has asus memopad hd 7
i'm stuck at boot loop,
i'm press vol + n power and enter recover mode for wipe cache factory reset
then press vol - to enter
it's won't go any further and resume bootloop,

any suggesting??﻿


----------



## coolizard (Dec 16, 2014)

reaperlazarus said:


> hi guys,
> i has asus memopad hd 7
> i'm stuck at boot loop,
> i'm press vol + n power and enter recover mode for wipe cache factory reset
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems you don't have a custom recovery. You can try flash the firmware again, but all the instructions were in a thread by superdragonpt that was closed (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668). You can try search here for a suitable solution starting here: http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-romsrecoveries-list-of-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/. There are a russion forum and a archive of the closed thread and the files needed, I think.
Good luck.


----------



## The Alpha Gamer (Dec 16, 2014)

coolizard said:


> It seems you don't have a custom recovery. You can try flash the firmware again, but all the instructions were in a thread by superdragonpt that was closed (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668). You can try search here for a suitable solution starting here: http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-romsrecoveries-list-of-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/. There are a russion forum and a archive of the closed thread and the files needed, I think.
> Good luck.

Click to collapse




I thought we can't have custom recoveries?


----------



## shoxxy (Dec 16, 2014)

There is a fine working philz touch Form me, also others like cwm , carliv and so in  for HD 7

Philz_Touch_ME173X

you need unlocked bootloader.!!!

maybe i open a new thread for HD7 with unbrick and recovery Stuff, because Dragons is closed and all links are off......
Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-romsrecoveries-list-of-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/ here you have the instructions and the files 

P.s we really need some developers for this device, since bsydz and dragon left us we didnt get any new custom roms  atleast someone should try to fix the camera and external sd card problem on dragons aosp rom so we could have an completely working aosp rom 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shoxxy (Dec 17, 2014)

THX for the link. The most oft them i have on my HDD. But i dont plan to Start a New Rom project because i have to many other projects. In first case i make recovery / unlock and unbrick thread. Of course we could add Roms too, in this thread. And maybe someone could contributing there too. 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi guys, does anyone have BSydz's preloader fix that was on dragons thread? It supports power-off charging

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shoxxy (Dec 21, 2014)

Thats not from bsydz !!! I upload. It in 20 minutes 

---------- Post added 22nd December 2014 at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was 21st December 2014 at 11:53 PM ----------

@jole

Unpack the attached zip, lunch spflashtool, load the included scatter file to spf, use settings from image i post, press the download button in spf AFTER This connect The offwswitched Pad via usb to pc. make sure you have mtk driver installed for sure... 

*Download Preloaderfix*

Settings:










Greetz


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 23, 2014)

shoxxy said:


> Thats not from bsydz !!! I upload. It in 20 minutes
> 
> ---------- Post added 22nd December 2014 at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was 21st December 2014 at 11:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rust77 (Dec 24, 2014)

*unbrick / BootLoop*

Hi guyz !! thx for all tuto to unbrick the asus memo pad hd 7 !

Hi have a boot loop and i try the tuto but when i am at the last step : 

"Now The Pad is Unbricked !!! Last Step Install Firmware

 Go to the Flashtool main Screen klick "Scatter_loading" this Time choose the " MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc " from the " ImageME173X " Folder. Its in the Firmware Folder. (See next Picture)"

When i pick the file, i have only the path of preloader , the first file but the others are uncheck. and my tab don't rescue . just brick or boot loop . 

I need help plz . You can mp me ([email protected])

thx


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 24, 2014)

rust77 said:


> Hi guyz !! thx for all tuto to unbrick the asus memo pad hd 7 !
> 
> Hi have a boot loop and i try the tuto but when i am at the last step :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this guide, it worked for me every time  http://www.mediafire.com/?3r1k19n5qa3n0fd

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rust77 (Dec 26, 2014)

*thx !!!*

thank you so much !!!!! 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]


----------



## drr3l1c (Dec 30, 2014)

*success?*



kernell said:


> I'm still waiting for the "MHL cable" to arrive in order to test, I mean, haven't tested it yet.
> If you like, as soon as I test I'll post result here, sucessfull or not.

Click to collapse



Hello there .. any success ? did you try the both versions of powered mhl cable ? ( there are two types ... distinguished by the amount of pins )


----------



## mehdi554 (Jan 6, 2015)

*lenovo yoga 10*

lenovo yoga 10 has mtk8125 too and recieved kitkat update. so it is possible to run kitkat on this chip.


----------



## shoxxy (Jan 6, 2015)

mehdi554 said:


> lenovo yoga 10 has mtk8125 too and recieved kitkat update. so it is possible to run kitkat on this chip.

Click to collapse



Hi
Then show me the link.  Theres nothing on Lenovo Homepage. Theres no KitKat on mt8125


----------



## mehdi554 (Jan 6, 2015)

*link*



shoxxy said:


> Hi
> Then show me the link.  Theres nothing on Lenovo Homepage. Theres no KitKat on mt8125

Click to collapse



http://blog.gsmarena.com/lenovo-yoga-slates-get-android-4-4-kitkat-treatment/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2791072


----------



## shoxxy (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes but we have non working kernel source.


----------



## mehdi554 (Jan 7, 2015)

**


----------



## AgroCPU (Jan 23, 2015)

shoxxy said:


> Hi
> Then show me the link.  Theres nothing on Lenovo Homepage. Theres no KitKat on mt8125

Click to collapse





shoxxy said:


> Yes but we have non working kernel source.

Click to collapse



there are many tabs with mt8125/8389 that have 4.3 or 4.4 so i can search for the right sources ( if any oem provide the real kernel sources)  when someone can help or better test the sources, i find 

for example the acer iconia a1 (dunno which exactly) with an 8" and lower res screen but with exact the same rest, have kk and it comes out when our memo comes out


----------



## shoxxy (Jan 23, 2015)

yes you are right. but i think you have no luck to get an full working kernel source for our device. also my hd 7 is actual not at home  for sure it was nice. ......


----------



## AgroCPU (Jan 25, 2015)

shoxxy said:


> yes you are right. but i think you have no luck to get an full working kernel source for our device. also my hd 7 is actual not at home  for sure it was nice. ......

Click to collapse



mhh i have a pair ideas atm, i´m going test them 

btw mediatek want to be more open to devs, they officially have their mtk labs but they just forgot the older chipsets (i mean every chipset with powervr sgx544mp)

and theres just onw thing i really wanna know: makes oc on the sgx544  any noteable difference ? cause i know that the gpu have a damn low clockspeed (~245mhz)

mhh theres a second thing @shoxxy can you test the sources when i find something ? cause i only have **** notebook on windows 8.1 (cause of gaming reasons =P) and my pc died cause of ocing (okay... 5,9GHz was tooo much for an amd a4-3300 =P)


----------



## The Alpha Gamer (Feb 4, 2015)

Is anyone else having a problem with MTK Thermal Manager? I noticed my internet indicator was showing activity nonstop, so I downloaded an app to check what's causing it and MTK Thermal Manager has used 200MB in just a few hours! That can't be right...can it?


----------



## Redhead7 (Feb 13, 2015)

*ROM Development*

Will this help with creating custom ROM for out tablet? I'm clueless on ho you create roms for a device.


http://labs.mediatek.com/site/global/developer_tools/mediatek_android/mediatek_sdk_android/index.gsp


----------



## fanjo33 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello,

Today i succesfully unlocked my sons tab and install Carliv recovery, just after i go back to factory settings.
I do that because my son forget is screen lock pass.
Before do that i backup data from stock recovery.
I try to restore them from Carliv but don't work.
Then i returned to stock rom et relocked.
I restored data with screen wich is locked and try again to unlocked and install custom recovery, but i haved an error and since tab is bricked. 
Screen don't switch on and i can't unbricked with tuto in this post because when i click "write memory" and plug tab in PC, processus don't start.
Tab is recongnized like "MediaTek DA USB VCOM Port"

My OS is seven 64

thanks


----------



## shoxxy (Mar 1, 2015)

OI could not realy follow you but thats no Problem. See my tut in german  forum.  http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-cu...75-unbrick-memopad-hd7-original-firmware.html

There is all you need 

Shoxxy


----------



## fanjo33 (Mar 1, 2015)

shoxxy said:


> OI could not realy follow you but thats no Problem. See my tut in german  forum.  http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-cu...75-unbrick-memopad-hd7-original-firmware.html
> 
> There is all you need
> 
> Shoxxy

Click to collapse



Hi Shoxxy,

I try again and again to resinstall the drivers but, it-s still not work.
In device manager the device is not recognized as "Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Port" But as "MediaTek DA USB VCOM Port"
Tab is doesn't working anymore, i can't switch on and don't do the last part of installing drivers.

fanjo33


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## minimonkey7 (Mar 2, 2015)

fanjo33 said:


> Hi Shoxxy,
> 
> I try again and again to resinstall the drivers but, it-s still not work.
> In device manager the device is not recognized as "Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM Port" But as "MediaTek DA USB VCOM Port"
> ...

Click to collapse



I have had the same issue in the past. You have two options either remove the battery or leave it to discharge for 1-2 days then it will be recognised it the correct way - MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM


----------



## fanjo33 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello,

thank you very much minimonkey7 

I remove battery and it work

Edit : How can i get back old datas witch are in stock recovery backup in format "userdata_20150218_224650.backup" ?
Carliv don't recognize it. Is there a way to do it ?

thanks


----------



## shoxxy (Mar 2, 2015)

Stock recovery make no working backups 

I think there must be a way to unpack the .backup file


----------



## fanjo33 (Mar 2, 2015)

shoxxy said:


> Stock recovery make no working backups
> 
> I think there must be a way to unpack the .backup file

Click to collapse



I already restore this backup so it's work. But problem is screenlock.
I search on net for a solution but did'nt find anything.
I keep looking. 

thanks


----------



## shoxxy (Mar 2, 2015)

Just to let you know , in german  forum android-hilfe.de is an philz touch (full working) compiled from source by me.  Maybe its usefull 

Regards

Edit: about .backup . yes you are right but stock recovery only backup userdata  , and not the whole  system.  But i think you know that


----------



## fanjo33 (Mar 2, 2015)

shoxxy said:


> Just to let you know , in german  forum android-hilfe.de is an philz touch (full working) compiled from source by me.  Maybe its usefull
> 
> Regards
> 
> Edit: about .backup . yes you are right but stock recovery only backup userdata  , and not the whole  system.  But i think you know that

Click to collapse



Yes i now, i just want to get back photo's and video's

I'm going to try philz touch, thanks


----------



## skech (Apr 4, 2015)

*Mediatek USB port - hard brick*



PDox68 said:


> Insert a plastic card between the housing and the back cover, and gently lead her to spend, not to damage the latch.
> You will then see the battery connector.
> View attachment 2496157
> Disconnect connector (up)!
> ...

Click to collapse



PDox68 can you please help me on this. I tried every suggestion on net regarding this issue. I tried to unbrick the Pad with the method of writing on EMMC memory but im getting error in the flash tool. That is because in Device manager the pad is recognized as "Mediatek USB port (Number of port)" not as Preloader or DA VCOM. I tried your suggestion to remove battery for 2 minutes but that thing works if the pad is recognized as Mediatek DA not in my case as Mediatek USB port. No matter how many times i remove the battery and plug again the connector the Pad is in same state. Its not recognized without batetry, when i plug the battery is recognized only as Mediatek USB port. So in this state i cannot flash it or proceed with the Unbrick method, im stuck at the first point (write - EMMC). Can you please help me what should I do here. I did not mention the Pad is dead no charging no power nothing works.


----------



## Ruben Craveiro (May 3, 2015)

*HELP*



coolizard said:


> It seems you don't have a custom recovery. You can try flash the firmware again, but all the instructions were in a thread by superdragonpt that was closed (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668). You can try search here for a suitable solution starting here: http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-romsrecoveries-list-of-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/. There are a russion forum and a archive of the closed thread and the files needed, I think.
> Good luck.

Click to collapse



Please awnser me how do i install the cwm? i need help.. im in bootloop too... i changed font and now idk what to do and debug is off


----------



## coolizard (May 4, 2015)

Ruben Craveiro said:


> Please awnser me how do i install the cwm? i need help.. im in bootloop too... i changed font and now idk what to do and debug is off

Click to collapse



Just follow carefully the post #2 in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668. The thread is up again. All the instructions are clear and with images. Remenber, you will loose all your information.

Good luck.


----------



## sergio140 (May 26, 2015)

*Android 4.4 on Memo Pad HD7??*

Hi, I have a Memo Pad Hd 7 and I am looking for installing kitkat on it. Is it possible? and is it stable? My goal is to do mirroring with chromecast. Is there any other way to do this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kristakos (May 26, 2015)

sergio140 said:


> Hi, I have a Memo Pad Hd 7 and I am looking for installing kitkat on it. Is it possible? and is it stable? My goal is to do mirroring with chromecast. Is there any other way to do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



There is no kitkat for memo...because no source.What is the case with Chromecast?


----------



## superdragonpt (May 30, 2015)

sergio140 said:


> Hi, I have a Memo Pad Hd 7 and I am looking for installing kitkat on it. Is it possible? and is it stable? My goal is to do mirroring with chromecast. Is there any other way to do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



No Kitkat
Not even kernel sourcecode for the Asus Releases (JB 4.2.2)

The sources they provided on their official site, are general sources, and not specific for this device.

--> Kernel sourcecode is the first step to build an higher OS build.
--> I have an semi-working kernel (for JB) but its far from complete, there's a lot of missing stuff...

You could spam Asus support to release the proper kernel sourcecode (i did this already), maybe if several people request it, we can get it!

With that, i could build an higher kernel (3.4.67 for KitKAt) and compile KK for the device

Cheers


----------



## SysGhost (Jun 6, 2015)

superdragonpt said:


> No Kitkat
> Not even kernel sourcecode for the Asus Releases (JB 4.2.2)
> 
> The sources they provided on their official site, are general sources, and not specific for this device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Spamming ASUS about it won't do anything. 
The device uses a Mediatek chipset, and the ultimate desicion to open up the needed kernel sources for the chipset lies with Mediatek.
ASUS have signed a NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement) with Mediatek in order to be "allowed" to use Mediatek chips in their devices. In other words ASUS are not allowed to release anything under any circumstances. Even if it means breaking GPL or other open source license forms. ASUS hands are tied and they cannot do anything about it even if they want to.

As if that isn't enough bad news, even worse are that Mediatek are one of the worst companies to deal with wqhen it comes to releasing source code. They simply refuse. Mediatek are one black sheep in the open source community. They use open open source code in their products, but refuses to recognise the licenses.
I've said it before, and I say it again: Stay away from Mediatek-based devices. They may be cheap, but they will not be updated at all. That is how Mediatek wants it. They want to force their costumers to throw away their "old" devices to buy new ones despite that the device is perfectly capable and in working order. That way Mediatek can sell more chipsets, as costumers are forced to buy new devices a few times per year. 

Closing down the source code, and force manufacturers to sing NDAs = Controlling the market.

Once again: Stay away from Mediatek no matter how cheap their devices may be.






http://www.gizchina.com/2014/03/24/mediatek-dont-share-source-code/


----------



## jellysheep (Jun 10, 2015)

superdragonpt said:


> The sources they provided on their official site, are general sources, and not specific for this device

Click to collapse



What files are exactly missing? The vendor/config files are there and the source is without binary blobs and builds. Sorry for asking again.



superdragonpt said:


> --> I have an semi-working kernel (for JB) but its far from complete, there's a lot of missing stuff...

Click to collapse



Did you successfully boot a self-compiled kernel? Could you please share your .config file and possible changes you made to the sources? And maybe the boot.img to test on other devices (WW version etc).

So far I couln't boot self-compiled kernels, but loading modules does work (except the video driver, which seems to expect a wrong firmware version).


----------



## gougous3 (Oct 4, 2015)

GG mediatek, kitkat started being the minium requirement for games. (Just like the old gingerbread days when ICS was released, RIP HD7 ;-


----------



## blockbuilder643 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Any root?*

I tried rootzenfone 1.4.6r, but it didn't work. Tried kingoroot and, yes, kingroot. Has not worked. Any way?


----------



## shoxxy (Nov 10, 2015)

blockbuilder643 said:


> I tried rootzenfone 1.4.6r, but it didn't work. Tried kingoroot and, yes, kingroot. Has not worked. Any way?

Click to collapse



*Framaroot *is working fine !!!

regards  :good:


----------



## dkmaster (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi my ME173X is bricked. What is weird is that when I plug to the PC it is recognised as cloverfield plus device. Isn't it supposed to be a Mediatek device?


----------



## kristakos (Nov 18, 2015)

dkmaster said:


> Hi my ME173X is bricked. What is weird is that when I plug to the PC it is recognised as cloverfield plus device. Isn't it supposed to be a Mediatek device?

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling usb drivers.And then force install mediatek driver.


----------



## MemoDude (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello guys, i have an bricked memo pad h7, it was on an bootloop so i've tried flashing it, that's whats caused the brick.
So now i'm trying to flash it again to stock but my computer doesn't recognize it anymore and flashtool does nothing when i plug it in, i just get the ''windows doesn't recognize usb device'' message, i installed the VCOMM Drivers of course.
Any idea?


----------



## HoR77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there,
just ordered my Asus Memo Pad HD7 and I didnt find a single Thread about it, am I just blind or are there none?

I am looking for Custom Roms etc, guess it's just a little early for that, but maybe just rooting works?

Is there a Thread or sub forum for the Memo Pad HD7 ?


----------



## kristakos (Jan 13, 2016)

MemoDude said:


> Hello guys, i have an bricked memo pad h7, it was on an bootloop so i've tried flashing it, that's whats caused the brick.
> So now i'm trying to flash it again to stock but my computer doesn't recognize it anymore and flashtool does nothing when i plug it in, i just get the ''windows doesn't recognize usb device'' message, i installed the VCOMM Drivers of course.
> Any idea?

Click to collapse



Try with different USB port on your pc.Then force install drivers->right mouse click->update drivers->manually
Before everything find some usb drivers uninstall program to clean the mess.


----------



## MemoDude (Jan 13, 2016)

kristakos said:


> Try with different USB port on your pc.Then force install drivers->right mouse click->update drivers->manually
> Before everything find some usb drivers uninstall program to clean the mess.

Click to collapse



Already did with Usbdeview, Flashtools detects it too but still can flash anything do i need to install everything from 0?


----------



## kristakos (Jan 14, 2016)

MemoDude said:


> Already did with Usbdeview, Flashtools detects it too but still can flash anything do i need to install everything from 0?

Click to collapse



If everything is detectable and drivers installed, you are failing somewhere in flashtool, because you must properly format the Memo flash and then install the new ROM(stock).Take a look in superdragonpt thread for our tablet for instructions.This link is kinda useful.


----------



## MemoDude (Jan 15, 2016)

kristakos said:


> If everything is detectable and drivers installed, you are failing somewhere in flashtool, because you must properly format the Memo flash and then install the new ROM(stock).Take a look in superdragonpt thread for our tablet for instructions.This link is kinda useful.

Click to collapse



Iv'e tried but when i try to install the CWM recovery i get BROM ERROR: S_DA_SDMMC_WRITE_FAILED (3149)
Any idea now?

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

Ok, now i'm not getting that error but im getting this while trying to install the CWM recovery: brom error s_dl_pmt_err_no_space (5069)


----------



## kristakos (Jan 16, 2016)

> Ok, now i'm not getting that error but im getting this while trying to install the CWM recovery: brom error s_dl_pmt_err_no_space (5069)

Click to collapse



Which version of FSTool you are using?


----------



## Pranshu76 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi i need help with my Asus Zenfone 6.I erased my build.prop and i got stuck on a bootloop.I decided to use adb but i did some mistakes in the command promp and now my bootloader is erased.It just shows that there are no commands.


----------



## wiziin (May 7, 2016)

i am facing the same problem with my asus tablet please help me i hard reset my tablet and it still desame
.. after hardresetting my tablet is saying unfortunately miniappdocking is stopped.


----------



## royaltyloyalty (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi guys, maybe someone here could help.

i use the latest rom from superdragonpt, and my internal memory is full, because of too much games. i installed them on sd, but the android is on internal memory, like you know.

i tried directorybind in different variations but it wont work. its a know issue for asus and this andoridversion i read.

then i installed exposed framework and the xinternalsd module. this is working, all moved apps running fine, till i do a normal restart and the moved apps wont load anymore.

i figured out, if i open exposed framwork and use the "software restart" button, its asking for supersu permission, restarts and the apps are working again.

if i go to exposed framework and use hardware restart it wont work anymore till the next software restart. is that normal thats its always asking for su permission? would it maybe work if supersu get permanent permission, if there is any option?

could somebody help with that or had a better way for this tablet to move apps completly to sd card?

edit: ok, so i had to move the framework and modules from sd to internal, reassign the apps and it is working.

great!


----------



## piratalokko (Feb 19, 2022)

good night friends, I could not change the initialization of the box, I took the animation, I made the frames (frames) rename it as 00001.jpg a 00241.jpg I made a notepad with the name desc.txt 1080 1920 25 - at the bottom p 0 0 part0 , I selected the part0 and c.txt and compact folder and created a colored file I tried to put it in the folder where the initialization is and I couldn't change it, someone could help me ..my box is a tx3, thanks



boa noite amigos , nao consegui trocar a incializaçao da box  , peguei a animação , fiz os frames (quadros) renomeie como 00001.jpg a 00241.jpg fiz um bloco de notas com o nome desc.txt 1080 1920 25 - em baixo p 0 0 part0 , selicionei a pasta part0 e de c.txt e compact e criou um arquivo colorido tentei colocar na pasta onde fica a incicalização e nao consegui trocar , alguem poderia me ajudar ..minha box é uma tx3 , obrigado


----------

